# Epic M&M:  Issue 3 (IC)



## Calinon (Mar 11, 2004)

*September 16, 2120*
*Mega-city of New York*
*EPIC Institute*
*Sometime in the morning...*

Morning comes too early.  The sun shines brightly and somehow, no matter how you move the blinds, it shines right on your head.  Birds chirp happily in the yard and a gentle breeze stirs the trees outside.  Unable to do battle with the noises of the outside world, the noises of the institute and the bright sunlight, you drag your sore, very sore in fact, bodies out of bed.  Every move reminds you of what happened yesterday.  A shower wakes you up and eases those pains, reminding you that it’s Saturday.  Awake now, and famished, you get dressed and head for the door.  You get to the door and grab the handle.

Locked.

You hear a _beep_ behind you, and turn to see a data pad on the table and a flat screen monitor in the wall that wasn’t there before.  The monitor activates and you see Mrs. Desrochers face appear on it.

“Good morning, sleepyhead.  Now that you are finally awake, get yourself some food and read that datapad.  Make any notes if you think there is anything else important that we should know about yesterday night, and bring it to the war room by noon.

*Raisa*
On Raisa’s screen, the message is different.  “Now that you are up, feel free to read the pad left for you.  Remain in your room until I come to talk to you.”  It’s only a few minutes later when there is a knock at the door, and Empath walk ins, closing the door behind her.

“Good morning, Raisa," she says with a smile.  "Coffee?" she asks, holding out a tall cup of steaming coffee for you.  "I'd like to hear what happened yesterday after you left the mall, if you are up to it."

*Johan*
On Johan’s screen, the message is different.  “Good morning, Johan.  You’ll be happy to know that despite your extreme slip in judgement, none of your school-mates are dead.  While Kevin certainly bears a lot of the blame for how the entire event in the Crystal Palace went down, you bear an equal portion for letting him go off on his own.

“Read your pad, and commit their injuries to memory.”  The list is frighteningly long.  “Perhaps it will serve as a reminder to share all relevant information with us in the future.  Also, make any notes you feel are important to the events of last night.  I trust we will not have to pry such information from you, or wait until you feel it is an appropriate time to disclose it.  Have that pad and yourself in the war room by noon.

*Everyone*
Reading the pad, you find an exceptionally detailed report of the happenings in the mall, in G-Spot after the main group arrived, the happenings in the foyer and on the roof.  What occurred in the Penthouse is somewhat sketchy, and nearly no mention is made of Raisa and Carl.

The door unlocks with a faint click.

*The Mess Hall*
Everyone is here, except Carl and Raisa, watching the TV.  Instead of cartoons or other shows, the news is on, playing in detail every bit of footage they could get of the combat that took place.  It is surprisingly good coverage, with very little in the way of negativitity (OOC:  You are seeing the same footage as in the epilogue pretty much).

Anna is wheeling around, a huge pink stuffed bunny strapped to the back of her wheelchair.  Cosmo and Jackal sit near the TV, arguing about something.

Noticeably missing are X12, Michelle, Tara and Kevin.

*Meanwhile, at Bush Memorial Hospital*
Michelle wakes up with a doctor hovering over her, who looks very much like Thunder.

"Good morning," he says, and you realize it's the same doctor that treated you after your train ride.

You see Tara, Kevin and X12 stirring in nearby beds.  You all feel surprisingly whole, but definitely not fully healed (OOC:  read as you are still disabled).  Your obvious wounds are gone, leaving little in the way of scarring, but you still feel wrecked a bit within.  A TV in your room is playing footage of the incidents yesterday, both within the Foyer and Car Park, and the G-Spot, along with some negative footage of Michelle on the roof.

"It looks like you finally got some positive coverage," the doctor says.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 11, 2004)

Kevin open his eyes and look at the walls. He is no more in the Crystl Palace Penthouse for sure, and doesn't seems like hells or heaven.



> "Good morning,"




He turns his head and see the doctor talking to Michelle. _What have happen_ he wonders.

Then he listen to the news, seeing the report of what had happen to the Crystal Palace and the G-Spot.



> Thanks to the action of one of the mutants with healing powers, most other injuries were treated on scene.




He truns and take a look at X12, but his eyes are filled with some anger. He listen to the remaining of the report.



> "It looks like you finally got some positive coverage,"




"Yeah, what a hero I make!" say Kevin with his most ironic tone of voice.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 11, 2004)

X12 hasn't said a word since regaining consciousness.  Lately, he's spent time with a pen and a piece of paper, doodling something over and over again... a little mark, or at least what he can remember of it.


----------



## Deva (Mar 11, 2004)

She could have spent the day in bed, but between the pounding headache and relentless sunlight she crawls out of bed and into the shower. When done, she wraps her hair in a towel to dry and dresses quickly in a loose t-shirt and pair of sweat pants. She has barely swallowed two asprin when Mrs. Desrochers enters the room too cheerful for her own good.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> “Good morning, Raisa," she says with a smile. "Coffee?" she asks, holding out a tall cup of steaming coffee for you. "I'd like to hear what happened yesterday after you left the mall, if you are up to it."




Raisa shakes her head at the coffee and sits cross legged on her bed. Her skin crawls involuntarily at the thought of being in the same room as a telepath, even if Mrs. Desrochers is an empath and not technically telepathic. It still wigs her out and even more so when she realizes the woman will sense that.

She hesitates speaking, picking at her fingernails absently as her mind tries to piece together everything. She had told Carl she wouldn't turn on him, and she was going to keep to that, but she had already decided the night before she wouldn't lie for him again... not after the elevator thing.

"It wasn't suppose to turn out the way it did," She finally says after a moment, keeping her eyes away from Empath's gaze. "I don't have to tell you that things at the mall were nuts, but it started before everything else happened." Still without look at Empath, Raisa tells her everything that happened at the mall. About seeing Carl with the two guys, about his brother in trouble, and refusing to let Carl go off on his own. "When the ruckus with the gang quietted down, Carl and I left to take care of this favour for... whoever it was, to help out his brother. I just thought we were going to talk to a few people, how was I suppose to know I was going to end up in an alleyway threatening to castrate some guy for information.

"Don't ask..."  she mutters, wishing she could crawl under a rock and die. "Things went from bad, to really bad. I got freaked out and that's when I activate the pager. I wanted out, but I wasn't about to leave Carl on his own there. When we got to the club, we split up, thinking it would be easier for us at least one of us to get inside that way. Okay, I thought it was a better idea, but so not! They - I'm still not entirely clued in here on who they were - but they were waiting for us, like they expected us to show up or something. I was escorted upstairs where the mind bitch was controlling Carl's friend, and where they were demanding I co-operate and give them a blood sample. Like that was going to happen! That's when I saw Carl and he was hurt and I was in way over my head. I freaked, everything goes a little fuzzy after that but I think the others can fill you in on pretty much everything that happened. All I know is in the end, they got my blood and I get a migraine that I've been told is going to last for a few days."

Raisa finally lifts her gaze from the spot on the floor she'd been staring at and looks at Mrs. Desrochers. "I'm no angel, and I use to take pride in that. But I never wanted anyone to get hurt because of something I did. I get that I should have told someone, could have done a number of things differently, but I screwed up. Everything considered though, there's still no way I was letting Carl go off on his own and I wasn't about to break a promise I made to him - friend or not."


----------



## Mule (Mar 11, 2004)

After some sleep and a hot shower, Randall is feeling much better and back to his usual chipper self.  He can't think of anything to add to the report on the data pad, so he heads down for some grub.


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> The news is on, playing in detail every bit of footage they could get of the combat that took place.
> 
> "If it weren’t for the actions of those young students from EPIC, I’m certain I would have been killed."



"You hear that?  We're heroes!"  Randall starts slapping backs, and congratulating his schoolmates.


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Many mentionings of giant spiders is heard, and the general consensus is that without the timely arrival of Titan, things would have been much worse.



Randall takes a bow "Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week, and don't forget to try the salad bar!"  He is getting quite cocky, obviously pleased with being on the news.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 11, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> "You hear that?  We're heroes!"  Randall starts slapping backs, and congratulating his schoolmates.




"Dude, we arent all here.  I want to know how the others are doing.  Especially X.  He soaked a massive amount of damage out of me and I think, of the people he healed, I was the least injured.  We were dead in the water without him there.  Some more literally than others."

Watching the TV just keeps bringing back the horrible feeling of hitting and killing those youths accidently.  Vince goes very quiet and just concentrates on his food.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 11, 2004)

Sanjay looks over the pad as he brushes his teeth.  _"Huh, busy day yesterday.  I'm sure getting tired of the homicidal maniacs though,"_ he thinks, spitting toothpaste into the sink and wiping his mouth with a towel.  He looks the pad over a bit more.  _"Doesn't mention what Raisa and Carl were up to.  They must have missed all the excitement.  Mendez didn't look to happy when he wanted to talk with them, though.  Huh.  And what was the deal with Kev...oh, yeah, I'm supposed to forget that,"_ he thinks with a grin.

He heads down to the mess, joining the others.  He watches the newscast with some interest.



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> Randall takes a bow "Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week, and don't forget to try the salad bar!" He is getting quite cocky, obviously pleased with being on the news.




"That was you with the spiders?" he says, sitting down next to Randall, grinning.  "Heheh, that'd make an awesome girls dorm room prank, man."

He looks over at Anna and says in mock horror, "Anna!  Look out, you're being chased by a large pink bunny!!"



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "Dude, we arent all here.  I want to know how the others are doing.  Especially X.  He soaked a massive amount of damage out of me and I think, of the people he healed, I was the least injured.  We were dead in the water without him there.  Some more literally than others."
> 
> Watching the TV just keeps bringing back the horrible feeling of hitting and killing those youths accidently.  Vince goes very quiet and just concentrates on his food.




Sanjay's grin lessens as he looks around, noticing the absentees.  Then it disappears when he remembers the carnage in the penthouse and X12 'forced' feat of healing.  He also begins to concentrate more closely on the plate full of food in front of him.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 11, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Yeah, what a hero I make!" say Kevin with his most ironic tone of voice.



"Indeed," a stern voice says from the hall.  "Not only are you lucky to be alive, you're lucky nobody else died because of what you did."  It's Thunder.  Though he's casually leaning against the door, the look he is giving Kevin could melt steel.

"Not here Kyle," the doctor says.

"Why the hell not.  He can hear it here or when he leaves.  At least here he ca..."

"Because _you_ aren't in charge here.  _I _am.  You aren't at EPIC.  You're at _my_ hospital."

"Alright, alright.  Don't blow a gasket, bro.  I'll be good," he says with a wry grin.  "So are they going to live or what, Aaron?"



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> X12 hasn't said a word since regaining consciousness. Lately, he's spent time with a pen and a piece of paper, doodling something over and over again... a little mark, or at least what he can remember of it.



"Yes, they're nearly fine.  X12 right?  Lets put that aside a second so I can get you back on your feet," he says, taking the pad and pen away.  He glances at it.  "Seven your lucky number or something?" he asks as he presses his hand against your chest.  You can see that what you were drawing _does_ look like a 7 when you turn it on its side.  "Now take deep breaths and tell me when it stops hurting."

His hands glow softly and your body feels very warm as he uses his powers to heal you.

_It will be successful._



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> "It wasn't suppose to turn out the way it did," She finally says after a moment, keeping her eyes away from Empath's gaze. "I don't have to tell you that things at the mall were nuts, but it started before everything else happened." Still without look at Empath, Raisa tells her everything that happened at the mall. About seeing Carl with the two guys, about his brother in trouble, and refusing to let Carl go off on his own. "When the ruckus with the gang quietted down, Carl and I left to take care of this favour for... whoever it was, to help out his brother. I just thought we were going to talk to a few people, how was I suppose to know I was going to end up in an alleyway threatening to castrate some guy for information.
> 
> "Don't ask..." she mutters, wishing she could crawl under a rock and die. "Things went from bad, to really bad. I got freaked out and that's when I activate the pager. I wanted out, but I wasn't about to leave Carl on his own there. When we got to the club, we split up, thinking it would be easier for us at least one of us to get inside that way. Okay, I thought it was a better idea, but so not! They - I'm still not entirely clued in here on who they were - but they were waiting for us, like they expected us to show up or something. I was escorted upstairs where the mind bitch was controlling Carl's friend, and where they were demanding I co-operate and give them a blood sample. Like that was going to happen! That's when I saw Carl and he was hurt and I was in way over my head. I freaked, everything goes a little fuzzy after that but I think the others can fill you in on pretty much everything that happened. All I know is in the end, they got my blood and I get a migraine that I've been told is going to last for a few days."
> 
> Raisa finally lifts her gaze from the spot on the floor she'd been staring at and looks at Mrs. Desrochers. "I'm no angel, and I use to take pride in that. But I never wanted anyone to get hurt because of something I did. I get that I should have told someone, could have done a number of things differently, but I screwed up. Everything considered though, there's still no way I was letting Carl go off on his own and I wasn't about to break a promise I made to him - friend or not."



Empath listens without saying anything.  When Raisa finishes, she says, "Mon Dieu!  I never imagined any of you could find yourself in such a situation!

"There is nothing wrong with making mistakes Raisa, but you did not make a bad choice when you went with Carl.  Just a bad choice when you didn't page us immediately when you left the mall.  Perhaps your method of convincing that one particular man leaves a little to be desired, but I have had the urge to do that to more than a few vile men in my time," she says with a smile.

That smile is short-lived though as she becomes very serious again.  "What troubles me most is you lying to Raul.  'Brazenly defiant' he says.  So much trust has been broken today by Kevin and Johan, to have you and Carl both lie to him was very disappointing.  He does not believe he can trust you."  She watches your reaction carefully before adding, "I told him he was mistaken."

She sighs and takes a sip of her coffee.  "Carl is not exactly the brightest firefly in the forest.  You are his first friend, even if he wants you to believe he is not your friend.  He has had a violent life; not hard like yourself or others by any mean, but very violent.  He has been unable to truly trust anyone, and when he finally had opportunity to do that, he managed to drag you into a dangerous situation that could have had you see jail time or worse.  He couldn't bear that, and can't understand why _you _would try to protect _him_."  She shakes her head.  "Many here have had difficult lives, but few have had one filled with the bloodshed Carl has seen.  I pity him for that, and it is why I invited him here; to try to help him.  It is why I am so saddened by his actions, especially towards you in the elevator."

She sets her coffee down and kneels down in front of you, bringing her hand up to your face.  She stops short of touching you.  "I can help you with your headache, like Dara helped you in the club.  _Only I am far more skilled than Dara._"  The last is said to your mind directly, in the same uninvasive method Dara uses.  "Just don't tell anyone I can do that," she says with a secretive smile.



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> "You hear that? We're heroes!" Randall starts slapping backs, and congratulating his schoolmates.



"Who is this _we_, Amigo?" Titan says from behind Randall.  "The news clearly said 'If it were not for Titan.'  Even when I am in Europe, I can save the day in New York," he says with a laugh.  "Though I do not believe you got my hair just right."



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "Dude, we arent all here. I want to know how the others are doing. Especially X. He soaked a massive amount of damage out of me and I think, of the people he healed, I was the least injured. We were dead in the water without him there. Some more literally than others."



"You need not worry about the others, Vincent," Titan says reassuringly.  "They are going to be quite fine.  In fact, unless Thunder's brother has lost his touch, they should be back today."  He sits down next to Vincent and says quietly, while looking at the screen, "I am glad you are so troubled by the incident at the mall.  I have taken the lives of 41 men and women."  You hear some students who overheard talking in whispered tones about it in shock.  

"I remember each of them.  It is what makes me better than those we fight.  They don't care who they hurt, like the mother and child who were shot in the mall."  He gives your shoulder a comforting squeeze and goes to get his own breakfast.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Anna! Look out, you're being chased by a large pink bunny!!"



Jackal starts suddenly choking on his pancakes.

Dara wheels over to Neutron.  "_Someone_ snuck this in my room without even leaving a note," she says in her rich Russian accent.  "Was it _you_?" she asks with a blush.  "I love bunnies.  I didn't get to bring mine from home."

Jackal, who was in the process of drinking orange juice to stop his choking, sprays it out suddenly upon hearing the question.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 11, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Dude, we arent all here.  I want to know how the others are doing.  Especially X.  He soaked a massive amount of damage out of me and I think, of the people he healed, I was the least injured.  We were dead in the water without him there.  Some more literally than others."
> 
> Watching the TV just keeps bringing back the horrible feeling of hitting and killing those youths accidently.  Vince goes very quiet and just concentrates on his food.




"Yeah, I'd have been toast if X12 hadn't saved my butt when that axe wielding psycho kept trying to chop me up. Yeah, we got the job done, but I wouldn't say we came out in one piece." replies John as he moves over to the buffet for more grub "Always a growing boy you know."

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Mar 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Indeed," a stern voice says from the hall.  "Not only are you lucky to be alive, you're lucky nobody else died because of what you did."  It's Thunder.  Though he's casually leaning against the door, the look he is giving Kevin could melt steel.
> 
> "Not here Kyle," the doctor says.
> 
> ...




"No, let him speak, I prefer to know now what he have to say." Kevin looks at thunder right in the eyes.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 11, 2004)

X12 nods to the doctor with a weak smile as the pain subsides.

As he looks at the drawing, after the doctor's comment, he picks up his pen and make corrections to the drawing, to bring it more in line with the tattoo on his neck.


"Does the hospital have psychics that they would use for coma patients, doctor," X12 asks as he puts down the pen.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 11, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Does the hospital have psychics that they would use for coma patients, doctor," X12 asks as he puts down the pen.



"No, those are brought in by private hirings by families.  We couldn't cover the insurance costs.  I can recommend you to a fairly good one though.  He doesn't charge quite as much as most.  Even does some pro-bono work," he says.  "Since you're in EPIC, I doubt you'll get anything for free."
_Mark Jasman_
_813 Rundledown Lane_
_Morgentaller District_
_MCNY, __875731D_​"Now get up and dressed.  I need these beds for actual patients," he says cheerfully, pulling the privacy curtain aound your bed.  He goes to Michelle's bed next and moves his hand above her chest.  "Still sore I bet," he says sympathetically.  He is nearly the spitting image of Thunder, just younger.  And that annoying wedding ring on his finger.  He pulls the privacy screen around your bed as well.

He hits a button and your bed goes to a sitting up position.  "Sorry, but we'll have to let the gown down.  If it makes you feel any better, I do things like this every day," he says reassuringly.

"Ok, just relax and try to breath normally.  This will hurt a bit, but it will only last a moment.  Tell me when you can breath without pain."

He puts his hand on your lower ribs, right on the spot the sword was driven into you and closes his eyes.  His hands glow softly and you feel a sudden pinch that causes you to suck in your breath.  "That should be the worst or it," he says and the pain quickly begins to subside and you can breath without much pain.




> No, let him speak, I prefer to know now what he have to say." Kevin looks at thunder right in the eyes.





"There, you see," Thunder says in a calm and cold voice.  "He wants to hear this.  Well lets go over the series of assinine choices you made yesterday, sport.

"You went off without a buddy in the mall," he says, "despite Empath telling you not to.  You got EPIC involved in a hostage situation without so much as a call to Empath for help.  You withheld vital information from an investigation from Mendez.  You convinced a classmate to help you withhold information.  You lied again by using mimiced duplication to go off alone.  As a result of all of this, not only did you nearly get yourself killed, you nearly got four other people killed including the person you should have worked with everyone to help rescue!" he shouts, electricity crackling in his eyes.

By Michelle's bed, Doctor Johnson blinks his eyes, the glow fading.  "Grrrr," he says, storming out of the privacy barrier.  "I told you, Kyle, _not here!_"

"Your selfishness and lack of common sense is exactly why your father paid us to take you on, in the hope you might change," he says angrily, ignoring his brother.  "I thought you were, with how well you were doing in school, but I can see you're probably a lost cause," he spits.  "How much blood are you willing to have on your hands to satisfy your selfishness and delusions of grandeur?"

The doctor grabs Thunder and shoves him out the door.  "That's quite enough," he growls, stepping back in the room and slamming the door.  He shakes his head a second then steps back into Michelle's privacy chamber to finish his work.


----------



## Deva (Mar 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> That smile is short-lived though as she becomes very serious again. "What troubles me most is you lying to Raul. 'Brazenly defiant' he says. So much trust has been broken today by Kevin and Johan, to have you and Carl both lie to him was very disappointing. He does not believe he can trust you." She watches your reaction carefully before adding, "I told him he was mistaken."




"Another one to add to my list..." She mumbles to herself. Raisa nods her head though, understanding what the older woman is getting at. "Not my brightest moment, but in my defense I had no idea who he was except some cop that came in with the others. I've always been a little confrentational when it comes to law enforcement kind of people, especially when they get in my face like he did. I just reacted, didn't think. I did a lot of not thinking yesterday..."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> She sets her coffee down and kneels down in front of you, bringing her hand up to your face. She stops short of touching you. "I can help you with your headache, like Dara helped you in the club. Only I am far more skilled than Dara." The last is said to your mind directly, in the same uninvasive method Dara uses. "Just don't tell anyone I can do that," she says with a secretive smile.




The soft smile she returns isn't forced, but still Raisa shakes her head. "No offense or anything, but I've had enough people in my head in the last twenty-four hours. Beside, the headache will remind me what a dumbass I was."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 11, 2004)

Michelle has been awake for some time but not wanting to interact with people she has been pretending to be asleep, listening to the news reports about what happened the day before and in her mind's eye she relives the scene in which the woman stabs her with the sword, realising how close to death she was.

As she senses a person approaching, she pretends to wake up, so she can hide the tear stained area on the pillow with her head. She still says nothing as she concentrates on the news reports but she does remember to flip the pillow over so no one can tell that she has been crying.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Now get up and dressed. I need these beds for actual patients," he says cheerfully, pulling the privacy curtain aound your bed. He goes to Michelle's bed next and moves his hand above her chest. "Still sore I bet," he says sympathetically. He is nearly the spitting image of Thunder, just younger. And that annoying wedding ring on his finger. He pulls the privacy screen around your bed as well.




As the doctor pulls the privacy screen around her bed, Michelle looks over towards Kevin with vemon in her eyes, which soften qucikly as she looks at the doctor, a small sigh escaping her lips. With her cheeks burning red, she removes the top of her gown and lets the doctor do his work, with only a small "ow" to indicate she is in any pain.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> By Michelle's bed, Doctor Johnson blinks his eyes, the glow fading. "Grrrr," he says, storming out of the privacy barrier. "I told you, Kyle, not here!"
> "Your selfishness and lack of common sense is exactly why your father paid us to take you on, in the hope you might change," he says angrily, ignoring his brother. "I thought you were, with how well you were doing in school, but I can see you're probably a lost cause," he spits. "How much blood are you willing to have on your hands to satisfy your selfishness and delusions of grandeur?"




"Do us all a favor and kick his ass out." Michelle whispers to herself as she listens to Thunder rant.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 11, 2004)

"Thank you," X12 says as he writes down the address.

Stepping out of the room, X12 walks up behind Thunder.  "I'm sorry you're so angry, but in the end, Kevin did lead us to Mrs. Raynes inadvertently.  If he hadn't gone off like he did, we might not have found her in time.  Things didn't go as well as they could have, but no one ended up permanently injured -- we're all still young, and this was technically our first operation.  Thus, I believe we did very well considering; I would hope that with further instruction we'll all learn to work together, but I think it's very hard to expect us all to work perfectly together on our first real operation."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Anna wheels over to Neutron.  "_Someone_ snuck this in my room without even leaving a note," she says in her rich Russian accent.  "Was it _you_?" she asks with a blush.  "I love bunnies.  I didn't get to bring mine from home."
> 
> Jackal, who was in the process of drinking orange juice to stop his choking, sprays it out suddenly upon hearing the question.




Sanjay flashes a smile.  "No, not me, though I'm wishing it was.  I'm not in the habit of sneaking into girls bedrooms at night...not without their permission, anyway," he says with a wink.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 11, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> I've always been a little confrentational when it comes to law enforcement kind of people, especially when they get in my face like he did. I just reacted, didn't think. I did a lot of not thinking yesterday..."



"Raul is a sweet man, but he tends to be a bit blunt.  Sometimes I wonder if he's empathic, but he is just frighteningly good at reading people.  You do realize you will have to apologize to him, especially since he is doing a great deal of covering up for you and Carl?" she asks, rhetorically.  Her tone makes it clear she expects you to do just that.



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> "No offense or anything, but I've had enough people in my head in the last twenty-four hours. Beside, the headache will remind me what a dumbass I was."



"Stubborn to the end, aren't we?" she says, putting her hands on your knees and pushing her self to her feet with a groan.  You realize she looks rather worn out.  "Unlike Sho Tanaka, I have no interest in hurting you."  

She stretches tall, hands over her head and cracks her neck.  You see a large bruise on her neck extending down past her shirt collar.  "I am going to go soak in my tub," she says.  "If you change your mind about your headache, you can come see me."

As she walks for the door, you suddenly feel very relieved and relaxed.  The weight of what happened yesterday seems far less on your shoulders.  You don't feel compelled to be that way, you just... are.  You are also ravenously hungry.

"I'm glad you are feeling better, Raisa," you hear Empath saying from your doorway.  She has a pleasant smile on her face as she turns away and heads down the hall.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Do us all a favor and kick his ass out." Michelle whispers to herself as she listens to Thunder rant.



Doctor Johnson soon re-enters your bedside.  "Alright, lets finish up and you can get dressed and out of here.  It's a beautiful day and you shouldn't be spending it inside," he says cheerfullly.  He puts his hands back on you and they start to glow, driving the last pain an injury from you.  "And hit Kyle for me on your way out for me, would you?"  He vanishes from your area and you hear another privacy screen pulled up.

"Hi Tara," you hear him say.  "If you just let your gown down, I can get you up and about too."  You hear a muffled conversation, then a squeal.

"You can't touch that!" squeals Tara.  Doctor Johnson starts laughing.

"I'm a doctor, I'm married and my first daughter is your age," he says with a laugh.  He has a short muffled conversation with Tara and about five minutes later emerges from her privacy screen, still chuckling.  Tara emerges shortly after, tugging her shirt down, face beet red, and heads for the door.

He steps over to Kevin's bed.  "Alright son, lets see if we can't get you back to normal and on your feet.  This will be a bit painful."  He places one hand on your stomach and one on your chest and closes his eyes as his hands start to glow.



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry you're so angry, but in the end, Kevin did lead us to Mrs. Raynes inadvertently. If he hadn't gone off like he did, we might not have found her in time. Things didn't go as well as they could have, but no one ended up permanently injured -- we're all still young, and this was technically our first operation. Thus, I believe we did very well considering; I would hope that with further instruction we'll all learn to work together, but I think it's very hard to expect us all to work perfectly together on our first real operation."



Thunder listens to you, but his attitude towards Kevin doesn't seem to change.  His tone with you is friendly however.  "While I appreciate you trying to stick up for Kevin, if he hadn't gone off like he did and if he had told Mendez the actual result of his conversation with that woman, you would have been able to coordinate your efforts, and you wouldn't have had to rescue someone who was supposed to be part of your team.  Four people wouldn't have nearly died.

"The rest of you did quite well working together.  A few glitches for sure, but nothing that can't be worked on.  But I'm not so sure any amount of instruction will help Kevin learn to either be honest or work with a team," he says definitively.

"Now what's with the psychic and that number seven deal?"

Tara opens the door and steps out, face beet red, bumping into Thunder.  "Oh good, you're feeling better," he says with a smile down at her.  She mumbles something, looking down at the ground and heading away from you, still blushing.  "Was it something I said?" Thunder says questioningly to nobody in particular.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "No, not me, though I'm wishing it was. I'm not in the habit of sneaking into girls bedrooms at night...not without their permission, anyway,"



"Come wearing bunny ears and a fluffy tail and we'll see," she says with a giggle.  "Otherwise, you are out of luck!"

Sanchez walks in, wearing grease stained jean overalls, a cotton shirt and work boots.  She's carrying some sort of flat backpack.  "Here you go, kiddo," she calls out to Anna.  "All fixed."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 11, 2004)

"It's... nothing," X12 stammers, clamming up.  "Just... a doodle.  Something that I keep seeing when I close my eyes -- maybe a psychic could tell me what it really means; they always seem to have that Freudian sort of thing going on.  Just know I need someone who's good at getting deep; the gentlemen from the government had a terrible time analyzing my thoughts."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 11, 2004)

Kevin push aside the doctor. "Just a moment doctor, the discussion is not finish." he say on a gentle tone "X, please, shut your mouth before you bring you troubles." his voice is becoming more glacial "So it wasn't even for my powers you wanted me, it is for my father money." Kevin smile and start to laugh "I surprise myself, I am even dumber than I thought. I was thinking you wnted to have my powers at your service, someone who can mimic anyone, can replace it, that's a good option to have... stupid I am!

You should never have come in first place yesterday. You should have left me to my faith. I've wished to die yesterday, and when the pain that Mia gave me dissapear finally, I thought all was finish, that I would go to hell and I would not ever have to bother about my silly life.

Yeah, I wanted to prove what I really worth, to prove to everyone they were wrong to treat me like a loser... he! Half a victory, I proved to everyone what I worth, but I am a loser. Stupid and loser!

Well, Thunder, I think you will be proud of me, I just made a decision. I quit EPIC! Anyway, it seems I am no more welcome. Take my possession left at the headquater, send them to my father or burn them, I don't care. As soon as I will be able to walk, I'll go to the airport."

Kevin put his hand on the doctor's hand "Take care of the others, no need to waste your time, energy and EPIC money, I should say my father money, on me. I will take care of myself."  and he mimic the Doctor's powers and do what he thinks is best, under his new knowldge, to stand up on his feet.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 11, 2004)

"Loser?" X12 questions rhetorically.  "I don't think you're a loser -- you might be impulsive, and a little overconfident, but not a loser.  I don't think you're stupid, either -- unless you walk out that door.  You walk out that door and leave what you've started here, then I will be unable to deny that you've made a stupid mistake.

"Thunder's upset -- people were injured, protocols were broken -- but he's supposed to be upset; he's an authority figure, and it's his job to enforce the rules.  He can't give you credit for finding Mrs. Raynes, because the rules were broken.  I can, however -- we wouldn't have found her in time without you doing what you did.

"You walk out of here, you leave behind the support of your peers.  I'm sure some of them are very upset, and they have some right to be -- we didn't know where you were, and we risked our lives to save you.  But that's the thing -- we risked our lives to save you, Kevin, because you're a part of the team.  If we didn't care about you, then we would have left you to rot.  

"I care about you, Kevin -- don't leave."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 11, 2004)

"Me, me, me. Whine, whine, whine. Tell me Kevin don't you ever just shut up?" Michelle says loudly as she rolls back the privacy screen once she is done getting dressed, anger is evident in her eyes.
"Tara and I nearly got killed saving your ass because you didn't think that maybe, just maybe we would have backed you up in the first place. Did you thank us or even say your sorry? No of course not. Now instead of facing the consequences of your actions you go running home to daddy because life isn't working out the way you wanted it." Michelle is literlly screaming at Kevin now, tears running down her face, its evident that she is pouring out her fear, torment and anger at the boy.
Monentarily exhausted, Michelle takes a deep breath glances down at the tiles and then back up at Kevin, her face is a blank slate no emotion is readable except that she continues to cry. She continues to speak but this time at a normal level. 

"It's time to make a choice Kevin, you can be that spoiled rich kid that everyone expects you to end up being. Or you can be a man and except the fact that not everything in the world revolves around you and understand that life is hard and that sometimes things will not go your way. Ultimately it's your choice but if you choose the former, stay away from me and my friends."
With that Michelle runs out of the room out into the hallway, she pauses momentarily and then bolts towards the stairwell, all she knows is she needs to get outside, away from everyone.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 11, 2004)

"You see X, since I'm in EPIC everytimes a word get out of my mouth, I hurt someone, everytime I do something, it turns into a disaster..." Kevin fell silent for a moment. "Ok, you want me to stay? In that case, name one thing I have done since I am in EPIC that didn't turn into a failure, only one. And I want to hear Thunder telling me he want me to stay too, because of me and not for my father's money." and he looks at Thunder "and no lies."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 11, 2004)

Johan reads through the information in his datapad. Reading through the list of all the injuries makes him shiver; sometimes photographic memory isn't the best of things to have. He comforts himself by reminding himself that more innocent people might've been hurt had he not started the fire alarm.

He starts writing a detailed analysis of the happenings after dealing with his morning chores. In fact, he is still writing it when the news start and while they're eating, and finishes it just in time to see Sanchez walk in. Knowing this might be his best chance to catch her, he walks over to her.
"I am sorry to disturb you, but since you have the knowledge I seek, I have no choice.
I have noticed that, despite me being almost completely noncombative, I get attacked quite often. That is why I would like to request your help in reinforcing the uniform that I was given with some powersuit-like elements to reduce the chance of meeting an untimely death."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 11, 2004)

"Classes -- you were doing well.  Even Thunder said so, Kevin," X12 says.  "So you screwed up -- everyone will.  Big situation, big stress -- you want us all to know you can handle yourself, that we can trust you and depend on you to pull your weight.  I can understand; when Vince and Cosmo were trading blows with that ax-wielding maniac in the foyer, all I could do was watch then -- I can't hit the guy, because anything I do to him will simply be erased by my touch.  So I did what I could -- I tried to keep everyone healthy.

"You can do so much more than me -- you can turn a mutant's power against him, or you can take up powers from one of our guys and double the effectiveness of a useful ability.  As for depending on you and trusting you, I will -- I'll make that leap.  I trust you, and I've got your back.

"Just remember -- we're all in this together.  This is a team; we're all here to help one another, and hopefully make things better for other people."


----------



## Deva (Mar 11, 2004)

The minutes tick by as she just sits there lost in thoughts about Carl, about Mendez, about Sanchez, about herself. Maybe it was time to start listenning to the grown up and smarten up. She was off the Junior Epic team now, and at first she hadn't thought that would have been a bad thing, but the more she thought about having to go back to Brazil after seeing and experiencing what she had the last few weeks...

Raisa takes the towel from her hair, shaking it loose as she reaches for the data pad and starts scrolling through the reports. "Whoa." She leaves her hair down, letting it curl slightly as it dries on its own, and leaves her room still reading over the datapad as she walks toward the dining hall.

She gets a plate of various fruits and a couple slices of toast before sitting against the wall at a table by herself. Popping a piece of melon into her mouth, she continues to read over the infromation on the pad.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 12, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Take care of the others, no need to waste your time, energy and EPIC money, I should say my father money, on me. I will take care of myself." and he mimic the Doctor's powers



You are just reaching for his hand when he steps out of reach.  "I wouldn't do that, son.  First, the strain on your body would be severe.  Second, I may not look like much, but I doubt it's within your limits to copy everything about me.  You may not care about yourself, or anyone else for that matter, but I take my oath very seriously.  I will do no harm.  Now, keep your powers off, or I'll have you restrained to treat your wounds," he doesn't speak harshly, just matter-of-factly.  Once you settle, he goes about treating your wounds carefully.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> And I want to hear Thunder telling me he want me to stay too, because of me and not for my father's money." and he looks at Thunder "and no lies."



"Not one word of apology.  Not one hint that you are sorry for what your actions did.  We tried to teach you not only how to use your powers, but how to be responsible.  You can't seem to grasp that."  He shakes his head in disappointment.  "You won't be on the team until you get a grip on responsibility."

He looks to X12 and back to Kevin.  "X12 seems to think there's some hope for you.  At least you have that.  I'll go get the van.  If you want to have any hope of reclaiming your honor and self-worth, be down there in fifteen minutes."  He turns and leaves the two of you alone, his brother heading out after him.

"Hey bro, wait up!  You coming over for the barbeque tomorrow?" you hear him ask as they walk off.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> With that Michelle runs out of the room out into the hallway, she pauses momentarily and then bolts towards the stairwell, all she knows is she needs to get outside, away from everyone.



You burst out the stairwell door on the main level and right into Tara.  The two of you tumble down together, with her coming down on top of your legs.

"Hey, watch where you're goi... Michelle!  Oh my god," she says, still sitting on your thighs.  Her face is still faintly red.  "Can you believe that doctor?  My god, he touched my boob!  I've never been so embarassed in my life.  Oh my," she says, noticing your tears.  "I'm so sorry.  I didn't mean to hurt you."



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "I am sorry to disturb you, but since you have the knowledge I seek, I have no choice.
> I have noticed that, despite me being almost completely noncombative, I get attacked quite often. That is why I would like to request your help in reinforcing the uniform that I was given with some powersuit-like elements to reduce the chance of meeting an untimely death."



She had just stabbed into a sausage with her fork when you arrived at the table with her and Anna.  "Sure sweetie," she says, taking a bite.  "We should have enough high impact, polymer enhanced duranium from rebuilding Anna's suit.  What ya got in mind," she says between chews.

"Ooo!  Let's do a anti grav harness in the back!  And a visual enhancement sensor in the helmet.  Four would be better.  Do we have another Lockheed 970 high speed tracking chip?"

"Naw, we'll be lucky to just get the armor built.  Don't think we have any kinetic energy spheres left.  Prolly can't do the cannon yet.  I thought we put the last harness in your suit instead of the rockets?  C'mon kiddies," she says, picking up her plate and heading for the exit.  "Bring my coffee and a couple plates of them jelly donuts would you, sweetie?" she says to Johan.  "Oh, and have another of you get some coffee grounds from chef would ya?"

"To the workshop!  Weee!" exclaims Anna as she streaks for the exit, pink bunny ears flapping.

"Workshop?  Hey, wait for me!" says Rebound, hustling after her.

"So whatcha thinking about adding to this thing in the future?" Sanchez says, dragging you along by the arm.



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> She gets a plate of various fruits and a couple slices of toast before sitting against the wall at a table by herself. Popping a piece of melon into her mouth, she continues to read over the infromation on the pad.



_Raisa!  You're up!_ you hear from Dara in your mind.  You look around and she's not even in the room.  _*I'm just getting dressed.  Where are you?  Oh, mess hall!  Be right there!  Save me some fruit would ya?*_

You look around, and she is definitely _not_ here.  About a minute later she runs into the room, dressed in some very amazing looking sundress and comes over to her table.  In her hand is clutched a similar looking item, only larger.  _*I whipped this up last night!  A Chen designer label original*,_ she mind-speaks to you.  _*And I made you a matching one!*_  She hands you the dress.  Just looking at it, you wonder how much it would sell for, especially being a Chen designer label.  Nobody else seems to have heard anything she just 'said.'


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 12, 2004)

"You can do this, Kevin," X12 says.  He extends one of his gloved hands to Kevin.  "Let's go to the van, go back to HQ, and pick up where we left off before this whole incident.  Be prepared for lumps, though -- I'd wager some of the others are just as upset as Thunder.  Just remember - I've got your back; everyone's allowed to make mistakes, just learn from this one, get back on the horse, and before you know it, you'll show these people that you have a lot of good to contribute to the team."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 12, 2004)

Kevin seems broken "I have been a burden to my father, my brothers couldn't care less about me. My friends were respecting my money and wanted to be near a member of the York family. Nobody have ever cared about me... except you X. Thanks."

He takes his cloathings and put them and pack his things that was at the hospital. "X, if we never meet again, I wish you well. For me, I need to think." He leaves the room alone, lost in the memory of the evnts of the last days.


----------



## Deva (Mar 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Raisa!  You're up!_ you hear from Dara in your mind.  You look around and she's not even in the room.  _*I'm just getting dressed.  Where are you?  Oh, mess hall!  Be right there!  Save me some fruit would ya?*_
> 
> You look around, and she is definitely _not_ here.  About a minute later she runs into the room, dressed in some very amazing looking sundress and comes over to her table.  In her hand is clutched a similar looking item, only larger.  _*I whipped this up last night!  A Chen designer label original*,_ she mind-speaks to you.  _*And I made you a matching one!*_  She hands you the dress.  Just looking at it, you wonder how much it would sell for, especially being a Chen designer label.  Nobody else seems to have heard anything she just 'said.'





"Uh, Dara?" Raisa is stunned, some from the equisite dress she now holds, but mostly from the voice still ringing in her head. She takes a minute to look closer at the dress. "Wow! This is really... wow! But uh... Dara, *mèl*, I know you usually have trouble controlling the whole mind talking thing, but this is feeling a little funky... even more so than normal. What are you doing in my head?!"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 12, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> What are you doing in my head?!



_Ummmm... am I in your head? I ummmm... I might have kinda accidentally left a part of me in there when that lady hurt you..._ She sees the look on your face when she says that to you.

_I didn't mean to! Honest! It just kinda... happened. I've never been into someone's mind like that before. It was scary! I thought you were going to die and.. and.. But its so cool! I can like, control my telepathic abilities better and ummm... well that's about it actually. Oh! And I can talk to you without people hearing!_

_Hey, did Carl really stick his gun on you in that elevator? Or was that just, like, a wierd dream? I couldn't sleep after you started dreaming like that. But it's ok, cause look at all the stuff I drew last night!_ she says, as she starts showing you designs she drew. _Ooo! Apple!_ she says suddenly, grabbing some of your fruit.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You burst out the stairwell door on the main level and right into Tara.  The two of you tumble down together, with her coming down on top of your legs.
> 
> "Hey, watch where you're goi... Michelle!  Oh my god," she says, still sitting on your thighs.  Her face is still faintly red.  "Can you believe that doctor?  My god, he touched my boob!  I've never been so embarassed in my life.  Oh my," she says, noticing your tears.  "I'm so sorry.  I didn't mean to hurt you."




Wiping the tears away with the back of her hand Michelle stammers out. 

"No, you didn't hurt me, although I think I made an idiot of my self upstairs. Its just that Kevin makes me so mad, we almost died trying to help him and does he thank us or even say he is sorry? No all he does is whine and complain how hard his life is. I can't believe that Thunder didn't kick him out on his ass. He better stay away from me, if he knows what good for him."

Venting seems to help calm Michelle down, she smirks slightly as if hearing what Tara said for the first time. "Oh my God, he touched you there? He is SO cute though. It's too bad he is married."  She tells the girl giggling, her anger forgotten for the moment.


----------



## Deva (Mar 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Ummmm... am I in your head? I ummmm... I might have kinda accidentally left a part of me in there when that lady hurt you..._ She sees the look on your face when she says that to you.
> 
> _I didn't mean to! Honest! It just kinda... happened. I've never been into someone's mind like that before. It was scary! I thought you were going to die and.. and.. But its so cool! I can like, control my telepathic abilities better and ummm... well that's about it actually. Oh! And I can talk to you without people hearing!_




The excitment in Dara's voice in her head is too much and she starts to snicker softly as the girl rambles on. The snickering turns to giggling, and then full out laughter. "I'm sorry, I don't mean to laugh, but this is too freaky! You undoubtedly saved my life last night, and I don't think I can ever say thank you enough, but do me a favour will you Dara? When we're having a conversation please try vocalizing your side of it so I don't feel like I'm talking to myself!"



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> _Hey, did Carl really stick his gun on you in that elevator? Or was that just, like, a wierd dream? I couldn't sleep after you started dreaming like that. But it's ok, cause look at all the stuff I drew last night!_ she says, as she starts showing you designs she drew.  _Ooo!  Apple!_ she says suddenly, grabbing some of your fruit.




Raisa's smile falters. "No, it wasn't a dream unfortunately, the *cuzão*!"  She picks up another piece of melon, not minding that Dara helps herself to her plate. "Empath tells me all this stuff, and what's his deal and all, but I don't care what his trauma is. He even thinks of trying something like that again..."

Not wanting to get all angry again, Raisa lets herself get distracted by the sketches Dara had drawn. "*Olálá*! These are incredible! Hey, if I were to supply the fabric and junk think we could talk a few clothes? The stuff Mama sews for me are great, but nothing like this!"


----------



## Elementor (Mar 12, 2004)

As Titan heads off to get some breakfast, a little life seems to come back to Vince's eyes.  A thousand thoughts race through his mind as every sound, sight and feeling from the battle rushes back.  "It really was an accident" he mutters quietly more to himself than to anyone in particular.

Watching Anna zip out the door towards the workshop with the pink bunny in tow brings Vince completely out of his depressed state.  Having finished with his meal, he drops off his tray so it is easier for chef to clean up later.  On the way out of the common room, Vince pauses to give Jackal a soft punch to the arm.  "Pretty cool with the rabbit dude.  Very cool.  I'm impressed.  But don't let me catch you wearing bunny ears and fluffy tail around the girls dorm anytime soon."  With a wink and a smile, Vince heads out to get some swimming in.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 12, 2004)

"I will see to it", says Johan and two duplicates duplicates step out of him to do as he was asked. He himself follows right after Sanchez and Anna
"As I said, my first priority is defense. The plating would be a good start, and next I would probably try something with other defense mechanisms, such as reflex enhancers and blocks against mental intrusion. After that, something to enhance my meager physical capabilities would propably be in order."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 12, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "No, you didn't hurt me, although I think I made an idiot of my self upstairs. Its just that Kevin makes me so mad, we almost died trying to help him and does he thank us or even say he is sorry? No all he does is whine and complain how hard his life is. I can't believe that Thunder didn't kick him out on his ass. He better stay away from me, if he knows what good for him."
> 
> Venting seems to help calm Michelle down, she smirks slightly as if hearing what Tara said for the first time. "Oh my God, he touched you there? He is SO cute though. It's too bad he is married." She tells the girl giggling, her anger forgotten for the moment.



"Gawd, Michelle!  He's like... old!  Next time I get stabbed, it better be somewhere else, or I'm getting a new doctor," she says, climbing off you and sitting on the grass.  "A _girl_ doctor.  If some doctor had done that to me back in Israel, my father would have cut off his hand."

You notice there is a fair bit of noise like grasshoppers and crickets.  In fact, you notice a strangely significant number of them sitting around you.  You can actually see more hopping and fluttering your way.

"Ooo, that Kevin makes me so mad," Tara says, her wings fluttering again.  "Not nearly as mad as that psycho witch with the sword though.  Stabs you, stabs me, stabs Kevin.  Wish we had a do-over up there.  I'd show her," she growls.

The ring is getting larger.  Soon it will be a complete circle, though none of the insects get too close.  They all seem to be chirping away, fluttering their wings when Tara does.  Tara doesn't seem to notice and is muttering on about what she'd like to do to Mia Toan.



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> Dara? When we're having a conversation please try vocalizing your side of it so I don't feel like I'm talking to myself!"



_Or you could try to mind-speak too.  It's easier!  And I can eat while talking,_ she says, popping a strawberry in her mouth.  _And I don't get in trouble for talking with my mouth full._



> He even thinks of trying something like that again...



_Ya wants me to offs him for ya, boss?  Maybe just kneecap 'im.  I 'ave my ways,_ she says mentally with a grin, affecting a really bad italian accent.



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> "*Olálá*! These are incredible! Hey, if I were to supply the fabric and junk think we could talk a few clothes? The stuff Mama sews for me are great, but nothing like this!"



_I have fabric and supplies coming out my ears,_ she says.  _Ummmmm... not really.  That would hurt pretty bad I think.  But I make so much money on selling stuff like that, I can have as much stuff to make clothes as I want.  So just tell me what you want and I can make it!_

_You're mom's stuff is pretty nice though.  Real good stitching too.  Wonder what thread she uses._



> "Pretty cool with the rabbit dude. Very cool. I'm impressed. But don't let me catch you wearing bunny ears and fluffy tail around the girls dorm anytime soon." With a wink and a smile, Vince heads out to get some swimming in.



As Vince is leaving, he hears the _pop_ of a glass breaking as Jackal crushes his in his hand, a low growl coming from the beastial natured boy.  Cosmo is off at another table, making himself look good to a bunch of girls.  Jackal wipes his bloodied hand and stalks out the door opposite the one Vince left by.

Vincent finds the pool unoccupied, though steam is coming from the sauna.



> my first priority is defense. The plating would be a good start, and next I would probably try something with other defense mechanisms, such as reflex enhancers and blocks against mental intrusion. After that, something to enhance my meager physical capabilities would propably be in order."



"Sounds good, sweetie," she says.  "Sounds like you got a bit of a scare with that mind witch.  Can't blame you there.  If you wanna get stronger, you better start eating more and working out with Kodiak.  If you want to get in the thick of things, a blaster like Anna has maybe, or just a gun like me and Carl use.  Gonna be tricky though; not sure what your dupes'll have once we're done."


----------



## Mule (Mar 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "The news clearly said 'If it were not for Titan.'  Even when I am in Europe, I can save the day in New York," he says with a laugh.  "Though I do not believe you got my hair just right."



"Hi, um, well, it was just an idea I had, sort of spur of the moment.  But you should have seen those bad guys run!  Haha!"  Randall settles into a seat close to the TV with a large helping of food to watch some more.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 12, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> He takes his cloathings and put them and pack his things that was at the hospital. "X, if we never meet again, I wish you well. For me, I need to think." He leaves the room alone, lost in the memory of the evnts of the last days.





"We'll be there, waiting for you.  Just be careful, Kevin," X12 says as Kevin leaves.

_"There must be some record of who I was... either in here,"_ he thinks has he taps the side of his head, _"or in the memories of the M-Tac captain.  Or maybe she doesn't remember who she was before, either.  Either way, I don't want to get EPIC involved in this -- what if I was some kind of monster before... all of this?"_  X12 starts down to the van, mulling over possibilities.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 12, 2004)

Kevin get out of the hospital by a side door. He starts to walk where his foot leads him, not tacking care of his surrounding.



			
				Thunder said:
			
		

> As a result of all of this, not only did you nearly get yourself killed, you nearly got four other people killed including the person you should have worked with everyone to help rescue!




_Four to add to my count it seems. Too bad I miss them all and non are dead _ he told to himself with some sarcast



> One of the waitresses screams as Kevin slams into her, sending both into and through the glass window. Shattered glass flies through the air as the two start falling towards the ground.




_The first day, I almost kill a civilian. I wanted to make my show off and it almost trun into a disaster... good job Kevin_



> Stealer, unable to get a clear shot at the massive machine of bullet spewing death, steps out into the isle, and raises his armored hand at it. Activating the firing sequence from the menus he sees, the arm suddenly transforms into a blaster and he sends a blast of red energy towards the robot! It strikes the robot in the shoulder, but other than a quick shift of it's shoulders and a small dent, it's unharmed.




_And you proved you were useless in combat too. How pathetic you are._



> Kevin is guiding the jet down when Michelle floats up beside him. As it touches down, somewhat roughly, grappling lines shoot out and attach themselves securely to the train, locking the plane fairly tightly in place. The engines start to power down.
> 
> Over his radio receiver he's been guiding the plane through, Kevin hears Titan bark out, "Sanchez! Abort landing! It's unstab...!" just as the train gives a huge lurch to the right! The hoverjet, locked firmly in place, adds to the momentum as the car starts to roll. It's connectors to the cars behind it start to break apart, leaving the other cars safely on the track as the lead car tips wildly.




_And not only in combat. Damn, it was simple, just be sure the train is stabilize before the jet lands. Lucky Titan was there._



> Stealer's other double cackles. "Hell yeah! Lets make some carnage!" He steps outside, lines up a shopkeeper and pulls the trigger




_And yesterday, my dupliacte almost kill that shopkeepers_



> The maniacal, tank-buster-weilding Stealer looks wild eyed at the oncoming Empath. "Look out! Split's comin'! Man... I'd like to stuff and mount her," he mumbles as he pulls the trigger. The energy beam crashes into Empath's force field, and a good portion ekes through, slamming her in the side. She amazingly keeps her feet, and rolls enough to the side to avoid getting pinned by the beam.




_And after Empath_



			
				Thunder said:
			
		

> You went off without a buddy in the mall, despite Empath telling you not to. You got EPIC involved in a hostage situation without so much as a call to Empath for help. You withheld vital information from an investigation from Mendez. You convinced a classmate to help you withhold information. You lied again by using mimiced duplication to go off alone. As a result of all of this, not only did you nearly get yourself killed, you nearly got four other people killed including the person you should have worked with everyone to help rescue!




_Rigth in your face, Kevin_



			
				Thunder said:
			
		

> Your selfishness and lack of common sense is exactly why your father paid us to take you on, in the hope you might change




_And why he had to buy my place in EPIC? I hate him!_



			
				Michelle said:
			
		

> Did you thank us or even say your sorry? No of course not.




_Sure not! I wanted to die! That pain in my chest was so great, I couldn't support it anymore. I wanted to be dead, to finish that pain, finish with that life. All is going too fast. Yesterday morning, I was still feeling like the boy I was, but now..._

A car horn can be herd, Kevin turn aside and see the car coming right on him. He is standing in the middle of the road. Kevin dodges and fall on the sidewalk. Lying there, he start to cry, tears falling like rain...


----------



## Deva (Mar 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Or you could try to mind-speak too.  It's easier!  And I can eat while talking,_ she says, popping a strawberry in her mouth.  _And I don't get in trouble for talking with my mouth full._




"How do I do that? I just think what I want to say and you'll hear it?" Raisa shakes her head with a soft chuckle. "That just weirds me out!" 



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> _Ya wants me to offs him for ya, boss?  Maybe just kneecap 'im.  I 'ave my ways,_ she says mentally with a grin, affecting a really bad italian accent.




She entertains the thought for a brief second then smirks. "So not worth it."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> _I have fabric and supplies coming out my ears,_ she says.  _Ummmmm... not really.  That would hurt pretty bad I think.  But I make so much money on selling stuff like that, I can have as much stuff to make clothes as I want.  So just tell me what you want and I can make it!_
> 
> _You're mom's stuff is pretty nice though.  Real good stitching too.  Wonder what thread she uses._




Flipping through the skethces Raisa shrugs. "Mama's good, but she's better at the Carnival Costumes she makes every year. She's been doing that as long as I can remember, but when I could no longer find clothes in Manau that would fit and I we could afford, Mama took up sewing everything for me."  She sighs, puts the drawings down and rests her chin in the palms of her hands, her elbows on the surface of the table. "Between you and me, I know this is a great opportunity and everything, but I worry sometimes about my parents and friends. Epic seems to make a lot of enemies, and I don't know what I'd do if I got back on the junior team and someone went after them, you know? I wonder if it's worth it sometimes."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Gawd, Michelle!  He's like... old!  Next time I get stabbed, it better be somewhere else, or I'm getting a new doctor," she says, climbing off you and sitting on the grass.  "A _girl_ doctor.  If some doctor had done that to me back in Israel, my father would have cut off his hand."




"But older guys are so cool, and they know how to treat you right. Not like the boys our age, all grabby and only after one thing, if you know what I mean." Michelle makes a pawing motion at her own breasts to emphasize her point.

"Cut of their hands? Yikes, I bet you never had really fun dates back home did you?"  She says laughing.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> You notice there is a fair bit of noise like grasshoppers and crickets.  In fact, you notice a strangely significant number of them sitting around you.  You can actually see more hopping and fluttering your way.
> 
> "Ooo, that Kevin makes me so mad," Tara says, her wings fluttering again.  "Not nearly as mad as that psycho witch with the sword though.  Stabs you, stabs me, stabs Kevin.  Wish we had a do-over up there.  I'd show her," she growls.
> 
> The ring is getting larger.  Soon it will be a complete circle, though none of the insects get too close.  They all seem to be chirping away, fluttering their wings when Tara does.  Tara doesn't seem to notice and is muttering on about what she'd like to do to Mia Toan.




"Yea, I thought Kevin was pretty cool back on the Mag-lev then he goes and turns into a butthead. If he just realised that not everyone is out to get something from him and that asking for help isn't the world's greatest sin, things would go alot easier. I don't know, maybe I was too hard on him."  She says with a soft sigh.

"Oh yea, have no doubt that there is going to be a rematch, she is going to pay for what... she..." Michelle grows silent as she looks around at all the grasshoppers and crickets.

"Umm, Tara?"  she says tring to interupt the  ranting girl. She reaches out and tugs lightly on her shirt sleeve. "Tara," she states again, making sure she has her undivided attention, "friends of yours?" she nods in the direction of the insects.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 12, 2004)

Sanjay finshes eating and takes his tray back to the counter.  As he does, he notices the one-sided conversation between Raisa and Dara.  He walks over and sits down.  "Mind if I park my big ass here?" he says with a grin Dara's way.

He glances over at the sketchbook and looks back to Dara.  "Hey, you're the fashion designer extrordinaire around here, right?  The duds they supplied us with are cool, but I'm betting you can blow them outta the water.  I've got this silver skin thing going for me, but then I cover it up with all that leather.  Can't disappoint all the ladies by covering up the physique, right?"  he says with a grin.  "If you're ever bored, I'd love to see what you might be able to stir up..."

He turns to Raisa and smiles, then looks down at her plate.  "Oooh, apple!" he says as he grabs a piece.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Sounds good, sweetie," she says.  "Sounds like you got a bit of a scare with that mind witch.  Can't blame you there.  If you wanna get stronger, you better start eating more and working out with Kodiak.  If you want to get in the thick of things, a blaster like Anna has maybe, or just a gun like me and Carl use.  Gonna be tricky though; not sure what your dupes'll have once we're done."



Johan looks curious as she says her last comment.
"What do you mean by that? So far my duplicates have appeared with whatever equipment I was currently using when I duplicated. You aren't implying that my duplicates might start developing their own set personality and equipment, are you?"


----------



## Elementor (Mar 12, 2004)

A quick change into his swimming trunks and Vince is ready to do some laps.  But before he gets to the pool, his curiosity gets the best of him.  "Hmmmm, I wonder if someone left the sauna on by mistake?  Better check it out."  He heads to the door and opens it expecting it to be empty since everyone is at breakfast.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 13, 2004)

John grins after seeing Jackal's reaction. He then takes his well loaded tray and heads for an empty table. He sits down and digs right in. 

Turning to an empty chair adjacent to him he speaks "What do you mean? I like sausage, and I get plenty of exercise. Come on Dad, it's not like I have to make a weight division. OK, sure, fine. " He then gets up and gets a new tray loaded up with fruit and some cereal, and returns to his seat and starts in on it. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 13, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Oh yea, have no doubt that there is going to be a rematch, she is going to pay for what... she..." Michelle grows silent as she looks around at all the grasshoppers and crickets.
> 
> "Umm, Tara?" she says tring to interupt the ranting girl. She reaches out and tugs lightly on her shirt sleeve. "Tara," she states again, making sure she has her undivided attention, "friends of yours?" she nods in the direction of the insects.



"Huh, what?  Who?  Ohhh," she says.  "Oops."  The insects are really quiet, just staring at her, then one starts chirping, then another, and pretty soon they all are.  Wings are thrumming and they are making quite a racket.  Tara is getting really red faced and embarassed, and gets up to shoo them away.  "Go away!  Shoo!"  They back up about two or three inches and keep chirping and thrumming their wings.  One hops up and lands on her shoulder, chirping away.

"This is not happening," she says, very embarassed.



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> Epic seems to make a lot of enemies, and I don't know what I'd do if I got back on the junior team and someone went after them, you know? I wonder if it's worth it sometimes.



_Look over there,_ Dara says to your mind, looking over at Thunder.  _That's a good reason to stick around.  Ooo, here's another,_ she says as Sanjay heads towards your table.  _Yum,_ she says to you, biting her bottom lip nervously.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> He walks over and sits down. "Mind if I park my big ass here?" he says with a grin Dara's way.



"It's not _that_ big, I guess," Dara says coyly.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> He glances over at the sketchbook and looks back to Dara. "Hey, you're the fashion designer extrordinaire around here, right? The duds they supplied us with are cool, but I'm betting you can blow them outta the water. I've got this silver skin thing going for me, but then I cover it up with all that leather. Can't disappoint all the ladies by covering up the physique, right?" he says with a grin. "If you're ever bored, I'd love to see what you might be able to stir up..."
> 
> He turns to Raisa and smiles, then looks down at her plate. "Oooh, apple!" he says as he grabs a piece.



"Sure, Sanjay!" Dara says.  "We'll have to take measurements.  Lots of measurements.  _Being a fashion designer has its perks,_ she says to Raisa alone.  "I'll have to see what I can get from Sanchez.  Can't have it falling apart when you get shot or use your powers."  She grabs a pen from her folder and starts doodling in her sketch book.  As she does, she starts broadcasting around her as she loses focus on Raisa and Sanjay.

_Maybe black and red.  Mmm.... not bulky.  Wonder what I can do for a communicator.  Maybe in the wristband.  If I make it a halfshirt, I can see his abs.  He's nearly as cute as Thunder.  Wonder if he's briefs or boxers.  Guess I'll find out when I measure.  Doubt he wants a mask though.  Boots will be tough._

"How about that?" she asks, spinning her drawing around, oblivious to what she just broadcast.







			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "What do you mean by that? So far my duplicates have appeared with whatever equipment I was currently using when I duplicated. You aren't implying that my duplicates might start developing their own set personality and equipment, are you?"


"Your duplicates shouldn't have any equipment at all, sweetie.  Hopefully that Split character didn't mess you up.  Wierd that you can duplicate equipment too.  Hopefully we don't need a special neural interface like with Anna's armor."​


			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> "What do you mean? I like sausage, and I get plenty of exercise. Come on Dad, it's not like I have to make a weight division. OK, sure, fine."


"I mean, you're getting fat, boy," your dad says to you, poking you in the stomach.  "Don't think I'm going to let you slip just because your the big EPIC man now.  I can still take you over my knee and whup you, and don't you forget it," he says, smacking you on the back of the head and stealing your sausage.​
_I swear, the first person that talks to Johns dad is gonna mysteriously die.  He's dead, and its a delusional fantasy.  RAWR.  And stuff._​


> But you should have seen those bad guys run! Haha!"


"Think how fast they will run if you learn to add sound to those, eh Amigo," Thunder says, getting up and ruffling Randall's hair.  He heads for the door, walking by John.  "You not eating this, Amigo?" he says, stealing the sausage John left on his plate.  As he passes Dara, Raisa and Neutron, he says, "Briefs.  Boxers mess with the outfit," grinning at the girls.​


			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "Hmmmm, I wonder if someone left the sauna on by mistake? Better check it out." He heads to the door and opens it expecting it to be empty since everyone is at breakfast.


The door is barred from within.  You hear a muffled, "One second!" from within.  A few moments later, Jun Po pulls the door open.  Her damp hair hangs loosely about her shoulders and she is wearing nothing but a white towel.  Her hazel skin shines with with moisture.  She looks up at you, seeming serious as always.​
"I am sorry, Vincent," she says.  "I always lock the door when I'm here alone.  I enjoy the feel of the steam on my skin, especially after battle.  Did you wish to join me, or were you just here for a swim," she says, tucking the corner of her towel in casually so it stays in place on its own.​


> "We'll be there, waiting for you. Just be careful, Kevin," X12 says as Kevin leaves.


Passing a window, X12 sees Kevin wander into the street and nearly get mowed down by a car, diving out of the way onto the sidewalk at the last instant.  He doesn't get up.​


----------



## Mimic (Mar 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Huh, what?  Who?  Ohhh," she says.  "Oops."  The insects are really quiet, just staring at her, then one starts chirping, then another, and pretty soon they all are.  Wings are thrumming and they are making quite a racket.  Tara is getting really red faced and embarassed, and gets up to shoo them away.  "Go away!  Shoo!"  They back up about two or three inches and keep chirping and thrumming their wings.  One hops up and lands on her shoulder, chirping away.
> 
> "This is not happening," she says, very embarassed.




"Hey, when you accidently rip out all the ferrous metal in your classroom in the middle of a midterm, you can talk to me about being embarassed." She tells the girl trying to ease her embarrassment.

"Actually it's pretty neat." Michelle tells her as she stands up and gently takes the grasshopper off her shoulder and cradles it in her hand. "Do you communicate with them? Can you get them to do stuff? Can you get them to go bug Kevin?"


----------



## Agamon (Mar 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Sure, Sanjay!" Dara says.  "We'll have to take measurements.  Lots of measurements.  _Being a fashion designer has its perks,_ she says to Raisa alone.  "I'll have to see what I can get from Sanchez.  Can't have it falling apart when you get shot or use your powers."  She grabs a pen from her folder and starts doodling in her sketch book.  As she does, she starts broadcasting around her as she loses focus on Raisa and Sanjay.
> 
> _Maybe black and red.  Mmm.... not bulky.  Wonder what I can do for a communicator.  Maybe in the wristband.  If I make it a halfshirt, I can see his abs.  He's nearly as cute as Thunder.  Wonder if he's briefs or boxers.  Guess I'll find out when I measure.  Doubt he wants a mask though.  Boots will be tough._
> 
> "How about that?" she asks, spinning her drawing around, oblivious to what she just broadcast.




"Hey, whatya mean, nearly?" Sanjay says raising an eyebrow and smiling.  He then looks down at the sketch.  "Whoa, that was fast.  You're one talented lady, I'll give you that.  Very nice.  Shades are all the mask I need.  Boots are unnecessary, too, unless you think they're integral to the outfit."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> As Thunder passes Dara, Raisa and Neutron, he says, "Briefs.  Boxers mess with the outfit," grinning at the girls.​




"Hey, yeah, that would be why my butt looks so big in the other uniform," he says, nodding in agreement with Thunder.  He looks back down at the sketch and back to Dara.  "Hmmm, that looks pretty tight though.  Might have to go commando, hey?" he adds, trying his best to stiffle a laugh.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 13, 2004)

"That is an interesting piece of information, for I did not know that that was the case. Yesterday, when I picked up a blaster from a fallen guard at the bar, my duplicates appeared with a working blaster and were able to open fire on the remaining guards. But, as would be expected, the duplicates I had formed earlier did not suddenly receive blasters."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 13, 2004)

"Dammit," X12 curses under his breath, and heads for the nearest stairwell and exit to get to Kevin.


----------



## Mule (Mar 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Think how fast they will run if you learn to add sound to those, eh Amigo," Thunder says, getting up and ruffling Randall's hair



"Heh, yeah"  Randall begins to blush, surprised by the friendly gesture from the EPIC leader.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

> "Actually it's pretty neat." Michelle tells her as she stands up and gently takes the grasshopper off her shoulder and cradles it in her hand. "Do you communicate with them? Can you get them to do stuff? Can you get them to go bug Kevin?"



"At least a bunch of icky bugs aren't trying to get you to mate with them," she says, flicking the grasshopper away.  "Go away!" she shouts.  The chirping stops and insects slowly start to hop away, though a few seem reluctant, and keep coming back.

"I hate bugs."

You see Thunder pull up with an EPIC van at the front door of the hospital.  He climbs out and waves over at you.



> Boots are unnecessary, too, unless you think they're integral to the outfit.



"Dunno.  It'd suck if you ended up walking through snow in bare feet, metal or not," Dara says smiling.



> "Hmmm, that looks pretty tight though. Might have to go commando, hey?"



"That'll make measuring interesting," she says, glancing at her sketches.  _Gawd, Raisa, how could you NOT want to be here?_ she asks privately.



> "That is an interesting piece of information, for I did not know that that was the case. Yesterday, when I picked up a blaster from a fallen guard at the bar, my duplicates appeared with a working blaster and were able to open fire on the remaining guards. But, as would be expected, the duplicates I had formed earlier did not suddenly receive blasters."



"Pretty strange, kiddo," she says as the two of you come up into the yard and head for the workshop.  "I've dealt with a few duplicators like you, and none duplicate stuff they don't usually associate with.  You're armor should be fine, but who knows; might be your powers work differently.  But lets worry about you first, and the other you's second."


----------



## Deva (Mar 14, 2004)

Between Dara's projected thoughts, and Sanjay encouraging her, Raisa finds it almost impossible to keep from laughing. It's bad enough she can't keep a straight face but when Thunder walks by and commented on the briefs, she nearly looses it. She compensates by getting up and getting a plate with more fruit since, allowing herself a moment to giggle at Dara's continued comments. _Have you no shame?!!_ She tries thinking it, wondering if it would actually work or not. It still weirds her out, but the way Dara keeps mind-talking to her she's starting to wondering its permanent. She'll have to ask Empath about it when next she gets the chance.

She sits back down, placing the heaping plate of fruit in the middle of the table for everyone to pick off of. "I gotta say though, guys, those threads you were all wearing last night were sweet! No where near the calliber you could design Dara, but you looked like a team." With a gesture to the data pad she had been reading she continues. "Some messed up stuff must have happened they didn't put in the reports. What'd I miss?"


----------



## Elementor (Mar 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I am sorry, Vincent," she says.  "I always lock the door when I'm here alone.  I enjoy the feel of the steam on my skin, especially after battle.  Did you wish to join me, or were you just here for a swim," she says, tucking the corner of her towel in casually so it stays in place on its own.​




Stammering a little as he looks down at the diminutive teacher, Vince tries to act calm despite her current lack of attire.  "Yeah, ummm...sure I can sit with you for a little bit.  Kodiak won't like try to kill me or anything for being here with you will he?" 

Stepping into the sauna, Vince lets his wings stretch out and then contracts them again.  "Mmmm, this is quite nice.  I actually like the extra heat.  It takes a lot to make me feel warm since my body is immune the heat caused by friction at the high speeds I travel at.  I might have to visit the sauna more often."  Vince steals the occasional glace over at Jun Po while he tries to act casual.  A bit of sweat trickles down Vince's demonic forehead and it doesnt seem to be due to the heat.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

> "Yeah, ummm...sure I can sit with you for a little bit. Kodiak won't like try to kill me or anything for being here with you will he?"



"And why should he do that, hmm?" she asks, pouring water on the stones in the middle of the sauna.  Steam billows up and she sits back onto the bench, tucking her legs under her and closing her eyes.  You can't help but notice that her uniform is piled on the floor right near your feet and she has several scratches, cuts and bruises on her arms, neck and legs.  

"Unless you can see through things, in which case I would have to kill you myself."  Her tone is unreadable, making you more than a little nervous, but you see her left eye open slightly, looking at you, reading your expression.  You really hope that is a faint smile on her mouth.

She closes her eye again, relaxing back against the wall.  "I understand you were troubled by events you experienced today?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "At least a bunch of icky bugs aren't trying to get you to mate with them," she says, flicking the grasshopper away.  "Go away!" she shouts.  The chirping stops and insects slowly start to hop away, though a few seem reluctant, and keep coming back.
> 
> "I hate bugs."




Ok, you win. Ya know, you could talk to Anna or even Mrs. Sanchez, I'm sure they could whip up some gizmo that would keep the insects away from you, a low ultra sonic vibration would probably work.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> [You see Thunder pull up with an EPIC van at the front door of the hospital.  He climbs out and waves over at you.




Come on, it looks like our rides here. I wonder if he will let us fly home, it would be nice to feel the wind on my face. She tells Tara as she grabs her arm and starts to pull her along to the van. Once they reach where Thunder is standing, Michelle puts on her "I'm-so-innocent" face and looks up at the man. Thunder, would it be ok if we flew back to the school, we've been cooped up all night and it's not like its very far away and your brother did really good work so it's not like we would be straining anything plus we still have our pagers with and we both promise to go straight there. So can we?

(ooc: diplomacy +8)


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

> Thunder, would it be ok if we flew back to the school, we've been cooped up all night and it's not like its very far away and your brother did really good work so it's not like we would be straining anything plus we still have our pagers with and we both promise to go straight there. So can we?



"The innocent look works better if you haven't been crying," he says, licking his thumb and wiping a tear streak off your cheek in an embarassingly father-like manner.  He hands you a pair of flat, pocket-communicators.  "But hell, if flying back to base will cheer you up, I'm all for it.  Uh... what's with the circle of creepy crawlies?" he says, looking behind you.

Sure enough, the ring of hopping insects is back, sitting on the grass and starting to chirp.

"Ohhh, why can't you just leave me alone," Tara complains.  She's getting very frustrated and you wonder if she's going to burst into tears.

"Oh no you don't," says Thunder.  "No more waterworks, fromeither of you.  Good lord, I'm not Empath, I can't handle that after being awake for 32 hours.  Michelle, can you go find X12 before you and Tara go.  He should have been here by now; probably off chasing Kevin down and convincing him to stay.  And we," he says, turning Tara towards the insects, "will solve this right quick."

"First off, telling them what to do in English or any language they can't understand isn't going to help," Thunder starts, as he tries to help Tara get the bugs to leave.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 14, 2004)

Kevin is lying on the ground, his tear have stopped to flow. Speaking aloud to himself. "All have start so well..."



			
				Loki said:
			
		

> "Hey that's cool," Randall exclaims when he sees the worms in his plate. "I guess it's my turn now."




"Randall was cool... And grandmother. She is mysterious, but still..."



			
				Grandmother said:
			
		

> Grandmother chuckles as Stealer creates the image. "Very well done, Kevin, but I think you forgot that our Jackal has a bloody nose right now. As for seeing in the dark, that's for you to determine, not me, deary."




"It was the first time I was using my power for other things than passing an exam. Nothing extraordinary, but I was feeling I could do something good with them. And at the mall, it was worth it just to see Split face..."



> Stealer grins and looks pointedly right behind the sword wielding Split. "You should probably look behind you." Split turns, slashing out with his sword, and realizes too late that he's been duped. Stealer puts his hands on both sides of Split's face. The sword wielder and female split shimmer slightly and the other one doubles over briefly in pain, but the duplicates and what is obvious the original recover quickly. Stealer suddenly vanishes.




"If at least, it hasn't turn like that..."



			
				X12 said:
			
		

> "You walk out of here, you leave behind the support of your peers. I'm sure some of them are very upset, and they have some right to be -- we didn't know where you were, and we risked our lives to save you. But that's the thing -- we risked our lives to save you, Kevin, because you're a part of the team. If we didn't care about you, then we would have left you to rot.
> 
> I care about you, Kevin -- don't leave.
> 
> ...




"How can he believe in me when I just can't do it myself? Thunder doesn't want to see me again, and I've hurt Michelle. I just can't go back there. I won't be welcome. But what will happen, back to England?"

He felt silent for a moment, and than he ask to himself "Why can't you hate me as the other X, it would have made things so simple!"


----------



## Elementor (Mar 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "And why should he do that, hmm?  Unless you can see through things, in which case I would have to kill you myself."  Her tone is unreadable, making you more than a little nervous, but you see her left eye open slightly, looking at you, reading your expression.  You really hope that is a faint smile on her mouth.




"No, no.  I can't see through objects yet, but I do promise to turn my back when you get changed."  Vince chuckles nervously as the sweat continues to bead on his brow.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> She closes her eye again, relaxing back against the wall.  "I understand you were troubled by events you experienced today?"




The sillyness leaves Vince entirely as his expression becomes quite dour.  "Yeah, A bunch of gang members were shooting up the mall and in trying to stop them I inadvertantly hurt some of them pretty bad.  Two of them died."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Michelle, can you go find X12 before you and Tara go.  He should have been here by now; probably off chasing Kevin down and convincing him to stay."




Michelle rolls her eyes slightly as Thunder wipes her cheek with his thumb. I'm on it... dad she emphasise the last word just to tease Thunder and hopefully cheer Tara up a bit as she walks back toward the hospital. When she enters the main lobby, she walks up to the information booth and questions the lady.
"Hi. I'm looking for a boy that might have just come by, he is pretty easy to remember, he is about six feet tall, blonde hair, he has a tattoo of a X and the number 12 on the back of his neck. Oh, and his eyes are completely black and, oh wait never mind there he is. Thanks though."
Seeing X walk out from the stairwell Michelle will chase after him calling his name.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Dunno.  It'd suck if you ended up walking through snow in bare feet, metal or not," Dara says smiling.




"A good point.  I'll let you work out the details," Sanjay says with a nod.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "That'll make measuring interesting," she says, glancing at her sketches.




Sanjay smirks at that and raises an eyebrow.  "Exactly what did you want to measure?"  He can't hold the laughter back this time, letting loose a bit of a snicker.



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> She sits back down, placing the heaping plate of fruit in the middle of the table for everyone to pick off of. "I gotta say though, guys, those threads you were all wearing last night were sweet! No where near the calliber you could design Dara, but you looked like a team." With a gesture to the data pad she had been reading she continues. "Some messed up stuff must have happened they didn't put in the reports. What'd I miss?"




"Only if you tell us what you and Carl were doing in a strip joint..." Sanjay replies with a sly grin.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 14, 2004)

Hearing Michelle, X motions for her to follow as he pulls off one of his gloves.  He heads over to the downed Kevin as quickly as he can.

"Are you alright," he asks, quickly ascertaining Kevin's position and surroundings for any signs of bleeding or obvious injuries.  "I saw from the window -- did it hit you, or did you manage to jump clear of the car, Kevin?"


----------



## Velmont (Mar 14, 2004)

Kevin looks behind him, and see X looking at him. "Why?" but Kevin doesn't wait wait for an answer "I hate you!" He stand up and run away"


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 14, 2004)

Stunned, X12 flinches, but watches Kevin run off.  He doesn't chase after him, and motions to Michelle to hold back as well if she shows signs of giving pursuit.

"I... I don't know..."


Sighing, X12 turns to look at Michelle.  "Let him go.  I'm sure he has a lot to think about -- Thunder wasn't exactly easy on him, nor was yesterday.  If he wants our help, he'll come back."


----------



## Deva (Mar 14, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Only if you tell us what you and Carl were doing in a strip joint..." Sanjay replies with a sly grin.





"Well you know I dance. I had heard they were having amateur night last night and had Carl take me." Raisa tries to keep a straight face, but fails completely. She giggles and shakes her head. "As if!  I can't go into a lot of details, but we were there to help someone out and things went bad. Nearly got both of us killed and probably would have if the other's hadn't showed up when they did." 

A frown replaces the light smile she was wearing. "The worst part of it all was having that *Cabra* inside my head, making me do what she wanted while I could do nothing to fight back. Even before I found out I was a mutant I had never felt so weak or helpless as I did lastnight. Telepath's are just more trouble than their worth!"  

Suddenly remember that not only was Dara sitting right beside her, but also able to see the lovely images of what she wanted to do to Sho that were running through her head, Raisa is mortified by her own words even though she meant them. "You know I didn't mean you, Dara, right?"  She looks over at Sanjay. "Did you know that she saved my life last night? Dara tried to help me when that psycho telepath - Sho Somethingorother -  kept trying to get into my head after I somehow managed to get her out. Unfortuantely, not the brightest bulp in the pack that I am, I still went after her and nearly ended up with oatmeal for brains. Dara totally exhausted herself bring me back. I still got a killer headache, but without Dara I'd be a vegetable or worse. She's the only telepath I'll trust inside this melon of mine." 

She smiles at Dara and hopes the girl realizes she means ever word of what she just said.  After a moment she looks back at Sanjay. "I've told you my side of things, your turn."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 14, 2004)

Johan nods. He just learned something new and he'd have to research it with more detail at a later time, but right now his defense is the most important thing.
"What places do you believe we should cover? The groin region is a definite, as is the chest, but which are the other locations that would provide the best, or the most needed, protection?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 14, 2004)

Michelle gives no indication that she is going to chase after Kevin, she just shakes her head quitely. "He is never going to learn." She mutters as she watches him leave.

"Thunder shouldn't have been easy on him, don't forget it was because of his actions that Tara and I almost died and it doesn't seem to bother him is what really bugs me. He is so wrapped up in himself that he doesn't see that what he does effects other people." She gives a little sigh as she watches Kevin run from them.

"I wonder if he will ever stop running from his responsibilities? Come on, Thunder is waiting." With that she turns around and starts back towards the van.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 14, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> She smiles at Dara and hopes the girl realizes she means ever word of what she just said.  After a moment she looks back at Sanjay. "I've told you my side of things, your turn."




"The imagery from your original story was much more interesting," Sanjay says nodding, "but glad to see you're okay.

"I can't account for everything that happened yesterday, but most of the tale was told on the pad.  When we got the apartments, Michelle, Anna, Jackson, Tara and I flew up to the penthouse to find Mrs. Raynes and Kevin.  He found us, or one of his duplicates did, anyway.  Once we got inside, we found that Mia Toan witch.  She managed to stick her sword through Michelle before we took her down.  Tough girl, Michelle.  Raynes was there, Michelle accidentally hurt her when she busted in through the window.  I found Kevin, he was hurt pretty bad and...X12 was forced to heal everyone by that M-Tac cyborg chick.  I guess everything turned out alright, but poor X12 was absorbing everyone else's mortal injuries.  That couldn't feel too wonderful, but he was unconscious before he healed Kevin,"  Sanjay glances around.  "At least I think it turned out alright, they must be in the hospital."

_"And then there's the part I forgot,"_ he thinks, shaking his head a bit.  He grabs a couple grapes off the plate and pops them in his mouth.


----------



## Deva (Mar 14, 2004)

Raisa shakes her head in amazement. "*Meu Deus*, I don't even want to imagine what Kevin went through in that penthouse. He's lucky you guys showed up when he did, we both are."  

She absently munches on a slice of honeydew melon going over the events of the previous night in her head, thinking of everything that could have gone wrong or worse, suddenly coming to a conclusion. "Will you guys excuse me? There's something I need to take care of."

Pushing her chair away from the table, Raisa gets up and heads out of the dining hall, making her way to Sanchez's workshop.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 14, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Thunder shouldn't have been easy on him, don't forget it was because of his actions that Tara and I almost died and it doesn't seem to bother him is what really bugs me. He is so wrapped up in himself that he doesn't see that what he does effects other people." She gives a little sigh as she watches Kevin run from them.
> 
> "I wonder if he will ever stop running from his responsibilities? Come on, Thunder is waiting." With that she turns around and starts back towards the van.




"I want you to know I'm not defending his actions as right, Michelle," X12 says, turning to follow her, "but I can understand his desires.  The rest of you have such incredible, direct abilities; Kevin and I have very odd abilities.  It's hard to feel adequate or useful when you don't quite know how you fit in with the rest of the group.

"I mean, look at you -- you can control and manipulate metals.  Johan can make an army out of himself.  Sanjay is made from metal and can disintegrate things.  Dara is a telepath.  SJ is a flexible mountain of a man.  Vincent possesses ungodly agility and quickness.  What are Kevin and I?  We fall into support roles.  I think he wanted to be the hero, like the rest of you guys, and it turned out very poorly.  I feel for him, because he can be so much more with his abilities... and I think he will be, once he comes to terms with himself."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

> "Exactly what did you want to measure?"



"Inseam," she says innocently, looking up coyly before returning to her drawings.



> "No, no. I can't see through objects yet, but I do promise to turn my back when you get changed."



"I promise you will be out that door before any changing takes place," she says dryly.



> "Yeah, A bunch of gang members were shooting up the mall and in trying to stop them I inadvertantly hurt some of them pretty bad. Two of them died."



"Then you shouldn't have used your full power," she replies matter-of-factly.  "When I hit someone with my full strength, I know that if things go as I intend, they will not get up soon, if at all.  And if they are shooting people around me, I do not feel ill about that.  I hope Thunder didn't give you his theory on the subject."



> Telepath's are just more trouble than their worth!



Tara looks really, really hurt by that, and just focusses on her sketching and designs, not saying anything, even after you say you trust her.  _Not like I don't know how she feels without her saying it,_ she broadcasts as she scribbles and colors.  _Not like I can just stop being a telepath or anything._



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "What places do you believe we should cover? The groin region is a definite, as is the chest, but which are the other locations that would provide the best, or the most needed, protection?"



"Well, I'd like to just make a suit like Anna's, but I don't think we have the materials.  Maybe we can just augment a cloth body suit with some good plating.  Sure won't be as easy to get in and out of as Anna's, so you won't be able to just carry it around. You'll either be wearing it or not."

You enter the gigantic workshop.  It's busy, with lots of kids working on their robots for the Robot Wars circuit.  "You get to work with Anna and Jackie," she says as kids flood towards her with designs and pieces and parts in hand.  "I'm going to be tied up for a few minutes."  She sounds happy for that and heads off towards the kids.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "I can't account for everything that happened yesterday, but most of the tale was told on the pad. When we got the apartments, Michelle, Anna, Jackson, Tara and I flew up to the penthouse to find Mrs. Raynes and Kevin. He found us, or one of his duplicates did, anyway. Once we got inside, we found that Mia Toan witch. She managed to stick her sword through Michelle before we took her down. Tough girl, Michelle. Raynes was there, Michelle accidentally hurt her when she busted in through the window. I found Kevin, he was hurt pretty bad and...X12 was forced to heal everyone by that M-Tac cyborg chick. I guess everything turned out alright, but poor X12 was absorbing everyone else's mortal injuries. That couldn't feel too wonderful, but he was unconscious before he healed Kevin," Sanjay glances around. "At least I think it turned out alright, they must be in the hospital."
> 
> _"And then there's the part I forgot,"_ he thinks, shaking his head a bit. He grabs a couple grapes off the plate and pops them in his mouth.



Dara mumbles mentally as Sanjay goes through his story.  _Must be nice to fly.  But no, telepaths can't fly.  We just get in people's heads and do bad things,_ she broadcasts, wiping her nose on her wrist._  At least I'm not a cyborg though.  That'd be scary.  But I could walk around all BZZT! Target Human!  Objective Destroy!  Clomp clomp clomp!  I could kick Carl's butt then.  Then nobody would care I was a telepath.  Bet I could help Sanjay remember what he forgot.  Probably hates telepaths too.  Ooo, I think red would be good for a nifty personal logo.  Maybe nuclear thingy._


----------



## Elementor (Mar 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Then you shouldn't have used your full power," she replies matter-of-factly.  "When I hit someone with my full strength, I know that if things go as I intend, they will not get up soon, if at all.  And if they are shooting people around me, I do not feel ill about that.  I hope Thunder didn't give you his theory on the subject."




"No, I havent heard from Thunder yet.....yet.  Not looking forward to that one.  But Titan told me he has killed 41 people!?  That seems like an awful lot.  I was just trying to knock those gang members out but they shot that baby right in front of me and I kinda freaked out a bit.  Maybe you can teach me better control?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

> "No, I havent heard from Thunder yet.....yet. Not looking forward to that one. But Titan told me he has killed 41 people!? That seems like an awful lot. I was just trying to knock those gang members out but they shot that baby right in front of me and I kinda freaked out a bit. Maybe you can teach me better control?"



Jun Po lets out a sharp exhalation of breath, sort of a 'whatever' in response to the 41 people killed.

"He's killed far more than that, but whatever helps him sleep at night. I have killed far more," she says, shifting slightly. "Very few do I regret." The icyness of her voice is alarming. "The people we battle are seldom kind and generous. They do not care about the people they endanger, hurt or kill. Why should we pull our punches when they do not pull theirs. I would rather bathe my hands in the blood of my enemies than see them harm a single innocent." She's glaring at you, and her eyes are glowing. "If I had learned that earlier, my father would still be alive." Her voice is like steel.

Slowly she closes her eyes and her breathing slows. She does not appologize for her outburst but gets up and stands in front of you.

"Yes, I can teach you better control, Vincent," is all she says. "After I've slept." She bends down and gathers her clothes, tucking them under her arm, and heads for the door. She sets her clothes on a rack and grabs a fluffy white bath robe from a rack at the door. Pulling it on, she cracks the door and steam billows about. You see her faintly as she steps left and right a second, and shifts her hips slightly. She gathers her clothes again. "Go for a cold swim, Vincent," she says, a bit of humor returning to her voice as she throws a folded towel onto your lap and heads out the door.

As the door closes and the steam returns to its normal patterns, you see she left her towel in a pile on the floor where she had put on her robe.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Thunder is waiting



And indeed he is.  Tara has him wrapped in a bear hug and there are no insects around.

"Down girl!" he exclaims surprised.  She lets him down and he rubs his ribs.  "I think you are getting stronger," he says as Michelle and X12 come up.  "Ah, no Kevin," he says, sounding unsurprised and surprisingly unconcerned.  "His loss.  Get in X12.  Have a good flight home, ladies," he says, heading to the driver side.  He fires up the hover-van, and the passenger window rolls down.  "Straight home.  Call if you get in _any_ trouble, remember?"

Tara launches herself upward with a loud thrumming of wings.  "Come on!  Let's go!" she says, zipping upward and towards the institute, leaving Michelle a bit behind.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 14, 2004)

"Yours and Kevin's powers are more subtle then some of ours but in the long run more powerful. I was a lot like him, ya know, arrogant, crass, obnoxious, the only person I thought of was myself. With a wave of my hand I can cause so much destruction, it scares me to think of what my old self would do with the power I have now."  Michelle says as she stops X from getting into the van she stares into his eyes with a very serious look.

"Now imagine Kevin at the height of his powers with the attitude that he has now, the destruction and damage he could cause is almost beyond imagining. My powers are pretty powerful but once you figure them out you can anticipate what I can and can't do. It's not the same with you guys, you have to be more responsible then the rest of us combined because more people count on you." With that, Michelle grins and launches her self into the air to chase after Tara.

"Hey, wait up." Is all X can hear as she flys out of range.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 14, 2004)

_"Responsibility,"_ X12 thinks as the van starts towards the institute, _"and people depending on me.  I'm a sponge -- my powers don't even come close to some of these other guys.  I'm definitely not a potential danger to anyone... generally works the other way around for me."_


----------



## Elementor (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Yes, I can teach you better control, Vincent," is all she says. "After I've slept." She bends down and gathers her clothes, tucking them under her arm, and heads for the door. She sets her clothes on a rack and grabs a fluffy white bath robe from a rack at the door. Pulling it on, she cracks the door and steam billows about. You see her faintly as she steps left and right a second, and shifts her hips slightly. She gathers her clothes again. "Go for a cold swim, Vincent," she says, a bit of humor returning to her voice as she throws a folded towel onto your lap and heads out the door.
> 
> As the door closes and the steam returns to its normal patterns, you see she left her towel in a pile on the floor where she had put on her robe.




Vincent stares at the towel on the floor for a few moments before shaking his head back to reality.  "Yup, cold swim is a great idea right about now," he mutters to himself.  Diving into the deep end of the pool, Vince heads straight to the bottom and holds his breath for as long as he can just letting himself cool off. 

Once he feels a bit more...normal, he will start swimming some laps without super powers.  Once he gets a bit tired, Vince will kick in superspeed and do some superfast laps and even get out and practice running on the water a bit.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 15, 2004)

Later:

Kevin is sitting on a chair in a McDonald, eating his McChicken. He is looking at a newspaper and seems absorbed by the article.

_Sure! Scandall journal. EPIC, TREAT OR HEROS! What good do they say. Epic abuse of children to do their dirty work... too much violence and too many wounded... use of scary spiders that give an hurt attack to a bystander... what wouldn't they invent?... the police would have done a cleaner job... Hey, that's Michelle, what they say on her? Vadalism, detroyed an helicopter for fun. I'm pretty sure she wouldn't do that... Now me eh? What they say? Spoil boy... scandall about him last year... sure, every reason is good enough to take that story out again... Using monsters that menace honest people... that must be Vince, wouldn't hurt a fly, except if that fly would try to hurt someone... 



Spoiler



Dirty words


 scandall newspaper, can't they do anything else than destroying people. I hope any EPIC member would fall on it..._

Kevin take a bite in his sandwich and then, rip the journal in small pieces. He looks outside, and saw the population walking on the streets. He sees a group of teenager having a good discussion, seems pretty funny at the reaction of the black guy. Hic asian friend seem a bit disturb, but the caucasian girl gives a little punch on the shoulder and the asian boy seen to calm down.

_That's what I've miss the most. All the guys who were around me were there because I was a York, and no one wanted to offuscate a York. A band of followers, that what I was with. I've never had a friend... Well, the people of EPIC was different. The didn't give a damn of my name... but Thunder told they wanted the money of my father. Would it be just for that they wanted me? I need to find out... and I think I know who I must ask, if I want a true answer..._

Kevin finish his meal and put all in the garbage. He walks outside and take his cellular phone.

_I'll try not to come back emty handed. I'll prove I want to come back, and want to make my part.  _ 

"Hi... York... Thanks... Hi... sorry, it is not the father, but the son. Wait a second, you owe me one. You have been the only one to have an interview with me when the scandall happened. Yeah, it is pay back time, but don't fear, you will have some good information as a payment, but first, you must deliver what I want... what I want? Information, that's all... I'll give you three name, I want to know everthing about them, but watch out, they are not the kind who like to be observed. I prefer you to pull out before bad things happen... scared? ... Good! ... Mia Toan ... Murphy ... Red Rose Syndcat ... and two hint for you, Murphy is well connected, so watch out on that side. The sugar daddy of Mia Toan seems to be the high head of the syndicat... One last thing. You tell about that to no one before I give you the green light, or no scoop. Thanks, I'll wait your call."

OOC: Kevin use his Connected feat to learn as much as possible on Mia Toan, Murphy and the Red Rose Syndicat.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Inseam," she says innocently, looking up coyly before returning to her drawings.




"Yeah, I'm sure that's the part you enjoy, too," he says with a grin before throwing the last grape in his hand in the air and catching it in his mouth.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Dara mumbles mentally as Sanjay goes through his story.  _Must be nice to fly.  But no, telepaths can't fly.  We just get in people's heads and do bad things,_ she broadcasts, wiping her nose on her wrist._  At least I'm not a cyborg though.  That'd be scary.  But I could walk around all BZZT! Target Human!  Objective Destroy!  Clomp clomp clomp!  I could kick Carl's butt then.  Then nobody would care I was a telepath.  Bet I could help Sanjay remember what he forgot.  Probably hates telepaths too.  Ooo, I think red would be good for a nifty personal logo.  Maybe nuclear thingy._






			
				Deva said:
			
		

> "Will you guys excuse me? There's something I need to take care of."
> 
> Pushing her chair away from the table, Raisa gets up and heads out of the dining hall, making her way to Sanchez's workshop.




"Um, uh, yeah, see ya," Sanjay stutters as he watches Raisa get up and leave.  _"Where are you going?  You can't leave me hangin' here after you say something like tha..."_  His thoughts trail off as his eyes linger on her as she leaves the room.  _"Aye carumba."_  He turns back with a grin on his face, nodding his head...until he sees Dara again.

"Oh, uh, hey, you always do that mental thingy where everyone, uh...hey, I don't hate telepaths, no way.  That's cool, way cool.  I have nothing to hide."  With that, he chuckles nervously, thinking, _"Oh, geez, oh, geez, thinkofsomethingelse, thinkofsomethingelse, thinkofsomething...oh, yeah!"_  Remembering that a good way to calm down in front of others is to picture them naked, he begins to stare at Dara.  After a few seconds he stops himself, _"No, wait you idiot, she can...uh, one plus one is two, two plus two is four, four plus four is eight, eight plus eight is sixteen, sixteen..."_ he drones to himself, all the while smiling stupidly at Dara.

After a bit, he begins to calm down.  "Um, yeah, that looks great," he says, still a bit nervous.  "That's an atom, actually," he says, pointing to the symbol, "but that's cool, a neutron doesn't really look like, well, I don't know what it looks like, but, yeah, very nice, can't wait to see the real deal.  Uh, let me know when you want to take those measurements.  I'll be there with bells on...well, I mean, figure of speech, I'll be there with clothes on...and um, underwear, right, um, yeah, see ya!"

With that he darts up from the table a bit too fast, and leaves to wander the hallways for a bit, trying to calm down.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 15, 2004)

When the night have fallen, Kevin call a taxi and ask EPIC Headquater as his destination...

OOC: It happen in the middle of the night, I would say after midnight, when Kevin think he will find almost everyone sleeping at the headquater... so when the there will be no time warp, just tell it...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2004)

*X12*
You don't see Kevin as you leave the institute.  Thunder notices you looking.

"Relax," he says.  "I know exactly where he is."  He turns on a flatscreen display in the dashboard and it displays a map of part of the city.  A yellow dot moves slowly along the streets.  "And before you ask, no.  We aren't going to get him right now," he says, emphasizing 'right now.'

You listen to the radio as you drive the route back to HQ.  It's a sunny day and 28 degrees Celsius.  The markets are up.  The Rangers lost to the Senators in hockey 5-4 and the Jets got hammered by the Rams 58-9, last night.  Oh, and a lot of talk about the heroics of a certain group of teenagers.

It takes just under 45 minutes and you are pulling up to the front of the EPIC facility.  You get out of the van.  Breakfast is definitely still on.  You can smell the pancakes and eggs from here.  While you can go without food, your stomach rumbles.  Curses on you Super Sense!

"Come on, X.  Let's hit the War Room.  Mendez is likely waiting already."

*Michelle*
The flight back to headquarters is longer than you expected, easily an hour.  It's nearing noon when you arrive and you are ravenously hungry.  As you fly in, you see a lot of activity near the workshop as a good number of students are there.  Many others are on the soccer pitch.  You see a lone figure walking towards the workshop from the dorm area and the van is already parked outside, so Thunder and X12 must have beat you here.

*Vincent*
You are doing laps when Jackal comes in.  He has something in his hand that looks like an extension cord.  He's wearing rubber boots.

*Raisa*
You make it to the workshop.  There are a lot of students here, working on robots.  You see Anna, Jackson, Johan, Johan, Johan at a huge worktable, and Sanchez nearby going over design schematics with some roboteers.

*Kevin*
The phone rings about an hour later.  It's Kendall Bachman, an private investigator and part time reporter that managed to get the exclusive interview with you when you were in trouble in the past.  It made his career.

"Ok kid, I got your information.  No need to pay me for it, but we're even after this.  Mia Toan is the daughter of Han Sung Toan.  He's a businessman with strong ties to the Chinese underworld.  From rumors, he heads a clan known as the Red Rose Syndicate.  They are hugely into the drug trade and racketeering.  Bad folks all around.  They just started moving into other countries, both in the EU and NAA.  They like to flood the streets with low priced drugs when they move in, and bite huge chunks out of other crime syndicate's protection rackets.  He's supposedly in NAA now, in New York in fact, but damned if I could find out where.

"This Murphy fellow is probably Paul Murphy.  He's Mia's bodyguard and a really nasty fellow.  Ex-Marine, Ex-Merc.  He has a pention for violence and murder and has more connections than you.  And now he's with the Red Rose... well, you do the math on that.

"It may not be good for business for me to tell you this kid, but stay the hell away from these people unless you have an army with you.  From what I saw on the news channel last night, you'll be high on their hit list, along with your other pals from EPIC.

"You better get me a damn good story out of this; I had to call in a few favors to get you the information this fast."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 15, 2004)

"Can someone bring me some... bliny," X12 asks Thunder as they walk towards the War Room.  "And would someone find out exactly what 'bliny' are?  The smell... something about it brought the word to mind."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 15, 2004)

_"Man, I wish I hadn't done that,"_ Sanjay thinks as he walks down a hall.  _"I don't usually get freaked like that, especially around a pretty girl, but that was a bit spooky.  But I'd better apologise.  I'm the last one that should be all judgemental, looking like a freak like I do.  Some fresh air, first, should help,"_ he thinks as he heads outside.

Stepping outside, he notices some students on the soccer pitch and his eyes light up.  _"Alright, a bit of football.  I'm all over that."_  He runs out to the pitch to join the game.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 15, 2004)

Kendall Bachman said:
			
		

> "You better get me a damn good story out of this; I had to call in a few favors to get you the information this fast."




"You know you are lovely when you want. You did a better job than I thought, and you'll get reward on this... I have nothing now, but be sure you are on my top priority list, I won't forget it, and you'll be rewarded as you deserve. And being EPIC give me some juicy info... For now, I got to go, someone need what you just gave me."

Kevin will take the taxi now to the EPIC Headquater.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'll be there with clothes on...and um, underwear, right, um, yeah, see ya!"



Dara doesn't seem to pick up anything you are thinking as she doodles. She's surprised when you bolt. "But... I... you... clothes? Hello?" Dara says as Sanjay bolts, leaving her alone at the table. Carl walks in as Sanjay walks out, nearly walking into each other. He spies Dara and heads over.

"Hey, uh," he says. "How's Raisa doing?"

Dara beckons him closer, and when he bends over the table....

*Raisa*
You stumble as you hear Dara scream in your mind. _Big stupid! How could you pull a gun on her like that! I'll show you!_ You see Carl in a shimmering tunnel, then a burst of light! It leaves you blinking for a second. _Take that! I'll fix you and you'll never even think of doing that again!_

*Dara*
...she smokes him in the face with the plate the fruit is on. He staggers backwards and she actually hits him with a mental blast, sending him flying into the buffet table. He crashes through the glass top with a crunch, rolling off the side, covered in food.

She gets up and stalks towards him. _I'll fix you and you'll never even think of doing that again!_ she broadcasts.

Carl looks stunned, staggering to his feet, looking confused.



> "Can someone bring me some... bliny," X12 asks Thunder as they walk towards the War Room. "And would someone find out exactly what 'bliny' are? The smell... something about it brought the word to mind."



"Pancakes," Thunder says. "Kodiak's always demanding they are prepared for breakfast. We'll get some brought over."



> _"Man, I wish I hadn't done that,"_ Sanjay thinks as he walks down a hall. _"I don't usually get freaked like that, especially around a pretty girl, but that was a bit spooky. But I'd better apologise. I'm the last one that should be all judgemental, looking like a freak like I do. Some fresh air, first, should help,"_ he thinks as he heads outside.
> 
> Stepping outside, he notices some students on the soccer pitch and his eyes light up. _"Alright, a bit of football. I'm all over that."_ He runs out to the pitch to join the game.



You just step towards the field when you hear Dara broadcast angrily, _I'll fix you and you'll never even think of doing that again!_

*X12*
You enter the War Room. Mendez is standing by the large main monitor with Merlin. Thunder exclaims, "Merlin!" and rushes over, wrapping the masked wizard in a hug. Merlin looks a bit awkward but after a moment returns the embrace, somewhat less forcefully.

"We were going to send out search parties soon," Thunder says. "Glad to have you back!"

"I am pleased to see you as well, my friend," Merlin says, finally extracating himself from the embrace. "I have much to tell you about my investigation. I believe I have found out who is responsible for the blood sampling." He looks over at you, and floats towards you, feet together never hitting the ground.

"The great healer himself," he says with an inclination of his head, and no mockery in his voice. His eyes never leave you.

_Go not unto the demons of your mind alone and unguarded. It is a fools errand, and one you will not survive._

"What news of our prisoners, Raul," Thunder says to Mendez.

"That Split dupe vanished en route to the hospital. M-Tac is right pissed off about that. I hope they choke on it too. Paul Murphy is in maximum security. He's lawyered up already, high class lawyer. The shadow fellow we have no clue about. No ID on him, and M-Tac has custody of him. They also slapped a dampening helmet on Sho Tanaka. Murphy's lawyers are claiming mind control. I see you didn't bring Kevin back," he says off handedly as he finishes.




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Kevin will take the taxi now to the EPIC Headquater.



A cab finally arrives about 40 minutes after you phone for one. You climb in the back. "Where to, Mac?"  Hearing your response he says, "EPIC huh?  Hey, you must be one of those EPIC students from last night huh?  Saw that on the news feed.  Pretty amazing stuff, I tell you what.  Glad you got that Raynes lady out of there.  Bet you're glad you had such a big team huh?  Could have been nasty if you'd gone in alone or unprepared.  Cripes, they probably would have killed Raynes if that happened," he says amiably as the streets fly by.  "She donated that cancer wing to the hospital.  Saved my little girl it did.  Great lady she is.

"So what's it like being heroes and stuff?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 15, 2004)

Michelle has enjoyed the flight and is reluctant for it to end so soon, but her hunger demands food so she lightly touches down and waits a few seconds for Tara, once she has landed she will grab the girl's arm and lead her through the door towards the lunchroom.

"Come on, I'm starved. Lets hurry before all the good stuff is taken."


----------



## Elementor (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vincent*
> You are doing laps when Jackal comes in.  He has something in his hand that looks like an extension cord.  He's wearing rubber boots.




Seeing Jackal and his current attire sends Vince into action.  Kicking in the superspeed, he bursts out of the pool and starts flapping his wings steadily to hover above the ground on the far side of the pool away from Jackal.

With an expression that rapidly shifts from fear to a more teasing tone Vince blurts out, "Dude!!  You have to seriously chill out!!  What are you doing coming in here like that?  I mean the whole complex is going to reek of wet dog smell."

Powers:  Superspeed is definately in effect and I am SO going to run away if Jackal comes after me.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You just step towards the field when you hear Dara broadcast angrily, _I'll fix you and you'll never even think of doing that again!_




Sanjay stops in midstep.  _"What the hell?  Dara?"_  He spins and runs full speed back to the mess.  When he gets back he surveys the situation as he exclaims, "What's going on?  Dara?"


----------



## Deva (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You stumble as you hear Dara scream in your mind. _Big stupid! How could you pull a gun on her like that! I'll show you!_ You see Carl in a shimmering tunnel, then a burst of light! It leaves you blinking for a second. _Take that! I'll fix you and you'll never even think of doing that again!_




_Oh *bosta*!!_

Turning on her heals she runs full tilt through the corridors back toward the dinning hall. Sanchez had waited this long, she can wait a little longer. She's a little more than amazed at what she sees when she gets there. Unable to hide the smirk curling her lips at the situation she pushes her way to Dara and gently grabs the girl's arm. "Calm down Dara, he's so totally not worth the effort." She looks down at Carl, expressionless and no emotion in her voice. "He's got to deal with it, so let him deal. He doesn't need or want anyone's help." 

She gives Dara a little tug. "Come on, I could use your advice on that thing I need to take care of."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 15, 2004)

> "She donated that cancer wing to the hospital.  Saved my little girl it did.  Great lady she is. So what's it like being heroes and stuff?"




"It's good to see what we make have good impact, but I must tell it is more a pain than anything else... but that must be a price to pay."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 15, 2004)

_"But I have to know -- and I wouldn't want them to think less of me because of something I was,_ X12 thinks, hoping that whomever has given the warning will hear the answer.  

_"If you'd like to assist me, whomever you are, and are willing to keep whatever we find confidential, then I'd be more than happy to have a friend to guide me."_


----------



## buzzard (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Raisa*
> You stumble as you hear Dara scream in your mind. _Big stupid! How could you pull a gun on her like that! I'll show you!_ You see Carl in a shimmering tunnel, then a burst of light! It leaves you blinking for a second. _Take that! I'll fix you and you'll never even think of doing that again!_
> 
> *Dara*
> ...




"Well I guess that means breakfast is over." mutters John as he sees the altercation. He will then stand by and wait to see if someone needs to be restrained. If not, he will go about his regular day which will include a long trip to the gym. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2004)

*The Pool*


			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> Seeing Jackal and his current attire sends Vince into action. Kicking in the superspeed, he bursts out of the pool and starts flapping his wings steadily to hover above the ground on the far side of the pool away from Jackal.
> 
> With an expression that rapidly shifts from fear to a more teasing tone Vince blurts out, "Dude!! You have to seriously chill out!! What are you doing coming in here like that? I mean the whole complex is going to reek of wet dog smell."
> 
> Powers: Superspeed is definately in effect and I am SO going to run away if Jackal comes after me.



Jackal is quicker than your reaction, tossing the end of the extension cord into the pool as you start out. There is a sudden burst of electricty and you splash back down into the water, muscles convulsing. There is a audible shutdown of power as the break blows, and the whole room drops into darkness. Jackal starts stalking towards you as you get out and start flapping around slowly.

"Time to teach you the price of indescretion," he growls, his features starting to change. His skin stretches and bones pop, and you know it's only a matter of moments before he's fully changed. "Wet dog? No. I'm thinking eviscerated goat smell."

Vincent touches down and bursts toward the entrance, slipping a bit on the wet floor. He hits the door and pulls on it, and it doesn't open. "Nowhere to run now," you hear behind you in the tight confines of the hall. You can see Jun Po through the door, running down the hall towards you. You think to yourself that her robe isn't well designed for running. You turn to face Jackal and notice his hands are in fists, and his claws aren't out. Hopefully that bodes well for you.

_Initiatives: Jackal 29, Vincent 28, Jun Po 27 (great googly moogly, that's some high initiatives). Vince has Super Speed up and took one stun damage from the shock._

*Mess Hall*


> "Well I guess that means breakfast is over."



"Boy, you should probably stop her before she hurts that big fellow," your father says. "That means now, boy!" he shouts when you don't move fast enough for your liking, kicking you in the butt to get you moving.

Dara is on top of Carl, hitting him repeatedly with a large, but thankfully cool, skillet. It's making a lovely _Pang! Pang! Pang! _sound.

Dara is broadcasting loudly. _Stupid! I aughta scramble your eggs for good! _PANG! _Raisa might be scared to, but not me, buster! _PANG! _That's right you wuss, you cover up!_ PANG!

John casually reaches over the broken buffet table and lifts Dara off.

_Ooo, I can fly now! Wee! Wait, I can't fly! Something's got me! Oh my god ,I'm going to get eaten alive! Oh, it's John._ "Hi John! Can you set me down, I'm not quite done yet," she says, taking several swings at Carl but missing since she's a good deal in the air. She settles for throwing the skillet at Carl. It rings off his forehead just as he's getting up, and he goes back down. "Hah! Never mind. Got him anyway." _Ooo, Apples_ she broadcasts, grabbing for an apple from the broken buffet table. Her sundress is riding up something fierce.

"Son, that's it's not polite to be peeking up a ladies dress," scolds your father. "Right her at least."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "What's going on? Dara?"





			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Come on, I'm starved. Lets hurry before all the good stuff is taken."



Michelle and Tara are coming down the hall when they hear the sounds of a fight and a loud _pang pang pang!_ They burst into the Mess Hall just as Sanjay does, to see Straightjacket's extended arms wrapped around Dara's waist, holding her sort of half-upside down as she's reaching for an apple on the snack bar, her skirt riding upwards rapildy. John seems to be trying to right her but Dara is adamantly committed to getting that apple.

Sanjay's question is pretty much the one on everyone's mind, and it's quickly echoed by the other students.

"Lower me down a bit, stretchy, I can... nearly...get... my... apple..." Dara says, oblivious to her dresses status. Dara gets her apple and John finally rights her, much to the vocal sadness of the boys present, just as Raisa bursts in. There's a whole lot of bursting going on around here.

"I beat up a big stupid jerk, that's what's going on," she says to Sanjay. "I may not look like much boyo, but gimme a skillet and I'll knock you into next week!" she says, rubbing her thumb against her nose and shadowboxing at John like some prize fighter.



> Unable to hide the smirk curling her lips at the situation she pushes her way to Dara and gently grabs the girl's arm. "Calm down Dara, he's so totally not worth the effort." She looks down at Carl, expressionless and no emotion in her voice. "He's got to deal with it, so let him deal. He doesn't need or want anyone's help."
> 
> She gives Dara a little tug. "Come on, I could use your advice on that thing I need to take care of."



"I dunno, I think he needs to go a few more rounds," Dara says, turning around in Straightjacket's grasp to glower at Carl who's head is just appearing over the buffet table. She takes a big bite of her apple, then whips it at him, smacking him in his already bruised and swelling forhead. He collapses, banging his chin on the table and disappearing behind it again. "Right in the kisser!" she shouts.

"He'll think twice before messing with me again! Um... I mean you again, Raisa. Yeah. He'll think twice before messing with you again! Boy, we showed him."

"Can't really go anywhere. Someone seems quite attached," she says, turning around again and batting her eyes at John. "Not that I mind really," she says with a grin, grabbing his arm and spinning around, wrapping herself up and getting closer and closer to John. _Weeeee! I'm getting dizzy!_

"Always were a ladies man, just like your old man!" John's father encourages him.

"What the hell is going on here!" a voice shouts as Titan appears in the room. He manages to look bewildered and angry all at once. Just then, the power goes out.

*The War Room*


			
				Merlin said:
			
		

> _"But I have to know -- and I wouldn't want them to think less of me because of something I was,_ X12 thinks, hoping that whomever has given the warning will hear the answer.
> 
> _"If you'd like to assist me, whomever you are, and are willing to keep whatever we find confidential, then I'd be more than happy to have a friend to guide me."_



Nobody answers you. As you look around, you realize all three older men are looking at you, waiting for an answer to some question.

*Kevin*
Your cabbie makes nearly non-stop small talk until he enters the packed freeway.  "Damn, must be an accident ahead.  Ah well, nothin' we can do 'bout it now.  So what sort of things can you and your buddies do?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 15, 2004)

"Forgive me, my thoughts were elsewhere," X12 says.  "I didn't hear your question."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Forgive me, my thoughts were elsewhere," X12 says. "I didn't hear your question."



"And here I thought I'd be the inattentive one, what with no sleep in over 24 hours," Thunder says.

"98% of my body is currently composed of caffeine," Mendez says.

"I don't sleep," Merlin adds.

"I said, do you have any idea of why these robots you kids keep running into won't take a blood sample from you, or why Miss Majors seems to know so much about you?"

You get a brief and painful image of a strange operating room.  You are strapped to the metal bed, which is suspended at a nearly upright position.  There are two guards in the room, and one woman shackled to the roof with chains.  One of the guards shoots her several times, and she is dragged over to you, and you are forced to touch her and heal her wounds.  As she turns, her hair starts to move from her face and you see...

"X?" Thunder says, shaking you.  "What's up, you zoned out kiddo.  Focus, son.  We're trying to answer some important questions here."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 15, 2004)

Monetarily stunned at the scene before her, Michelle gives Tara a bewildered look, "and to think, I gave up the army for this."

"I'll distract Dara you get Carl to the infirmary."  She tells Tara as she walks over to where Dara, John and Raisa are, her forcefield flicking to life around her. ( ooc: look at what she did to Carl   )

"Sure, gone for a night and you start the party without me."  She says jokingly trying to get Dara's attention, while giving Raisa a "what-the-hell?" look.



> "What the hell is going on here!" a voice shouts as Titan appears in the room. He manages to look bewildered and angry all at once. Just then, the power goes out.




"What now?"


----------



## buzzard (Mar 15, 2004)

"Whoa there girl! Howzabout you let the man stand up before you beat him with more fruit"  and turning to the side he continues whispering  "Geez, Dad lay off"

buzzard


----------



## Deva (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "He'll think twice before messing with me again! Um... I mean you again, Raisa. Yeah. He'll think twice before messing with you again! Boy, we showed him."




Totally and utterly impressed at the petite girl's tenacity, Raisa just stares. _*Menina represada!* Remind me never to get on your bad side!_

She catches Michelle's glance as she and Tara enter and just shrugs in response to the question platered on her face. It was pretty much plastered on everyone's face that had seen the altercation, even Carl's the last time he tried to get up before Dara pelted him with the apple. 

"You can let her go now, John, she won't go after him again. Will you Dara?" It is more of a statement than a question, and Raisa still holds onto Dara's arm just incase. _*Seriamente*, mél, you need to chill before you get into trouble!_

Raisa hears Titan shout and cringes, and then the lights went out. "Damn, this can't be good."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 15, 2004)

"I'm.... I'm sorry.  I'm not sure I can do this right now," X12 says, shaking his head.  "I don't have the answers you want... not readily available, at least.  I need to talk to someone -- a psychic, preferably an expert in penetrating into repressed memory or accessing coma patients.

"I keep seeing images -- recollections.  I think Miss Majors and I were part of a covert team of some sort, but I'm not sure; the memories mean little to me, other than I know they're mine.  I don't have any temporal or spatial frame of reference, at least not in anything I've remembered so far.

"I hope you'll understand that I don't necessarily feel comfortable asking someone here at EPIC to do enter my mind.  I don't know who I was -- I could have been someone very unlike who I am now.  If Captain Majors is any indicator of the kind of work we might have done, I fear I wasn't a very nice person before."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I beat up a big stupid jerk, that's what's going on," she says to Sanjay. "I may not look like much boyo, but gimme a skillet and I'll knock you into next week!" she says, rubbing her thumb against her nose and shadowboxing at John like some prize fighter.
> 
> "I dunno, I think he needs to go a few more rounds," Dara says, turning around in Straightjacket's grasp to glower at Carl who's head is just appearing over the buffet table. She takes a big bite of her apple, then whips it at him, smacking him in his already bruised and swelling forhead. He collapses, banging his chin on the table and disappearing behind it again. "Right in the kisser!" she shouts.
> 
> ...




Sanjay can't help but snicker.  _"Whoa, what did he do, yikes."_  He watches her goof around with the apple and John and shakes his head.  _"Just a wee bit mentally unst...I didn't just think that..."_



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "What the hell is going on here!" a voice shouts as Titan appears in the room. He manages to look bewildered and angry all at once. Just then, the power goes out.




"Geez, what a circus," he mumbles to himself.  "I like it," he adds with a grin.  "Hey, Randall, a little light so we can at least see the homicidal maniacs coming to kill us?"


----------



## Mule (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Dara is broadcasting loudly.  "Stupid! I aughta scramble your eggs for good!  PANG!  Raisa might be scared to, but not me, buster!  PANG!  That's right you wuss, you cover up!  PANG!



Randall can't help but smile at the ridiculous sight of the diminutive girl smacking the hulking Carl around with a skillet.  He bursts into outright laughter when she rings the pan off Carl's head when John lifts her off.


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Hey, Randall, a little light so we can at least see the homicidal maniacs coming to kill us?"



"Sure thing boss."  Randall will light up the room as best he can.

_OOC:  Geez, my i-net connection is down a day and a half and I have to spend a half hour reading to catch up on the story!_


----------



## Elementor (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *The Pool*
> Jackal is quicker than your reaction, tossing the end of the extension cord into the pool as you start out. There is a sudden burst of electricty and you splash back down into the water, muscles convulsing. There is a audible shutdown of power as the break blows, and the whole room drops into darkness. Jackal starts stalking towards you as you get out and start flapping around slowly.
> 
> "Time to teach you the price of indescretion," he growls, his features starting to change. His skin stretches and bones pop, and you know it's only a matter of moments before he's fully changed. "Wet dog? No. I'm thinking eviscerated goat smell."
> ...




"Blah blah blah, learn how to take a complement ya mutt.  I cant believe you tried to electrocute me!!??  Oooo Jun Po's coming.  She's looking mighty fine in that robe too!"  Seeing Jackal transform for the first time kinda freaks Vince out too, "DAAA-MN!!  That looks painful!  You sure you dont just want a nap after that?  Ok if you are sure you want to do this.  I hope you can see in the dark as well as I can."  Vince is ready to use his Mach One Punch (since it is stun damage) and then dash across the water to the other side of the pool to make Jackal keep chasing him.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2004)

*War Room*


> I fear I wasn't a very nice person before.



"Who you were before has no bearing on the person you are, or the man you will become," Merlin says.

"Having someone root about your brain is about as good an idea as shoving a weed whacker up your nose at full throttle," Mendez says.

"I have to agree with Mendez there," Thunder replies.  "Psychic surgery is about as developed as medicine was in the 19th century.  It's probably better for you to let your memories return naturally, or use something less dangerous like hypnosis."

"I too believe you should re-evaluate your desire to have a stranger delve through your thoughts, instead of Empath or Grandmother.  At least here, you can trust the people involved.  While neither are true telepaths, it would be safer for you," Merlin says.  "And you don't have to worry about someone hiring the outside telepath for a nefarious purpose, like seems to be happening so often to you with the blood sampling."

"He's right, kid," Mendez says, putting his feet up on the table and leaning back in his chair, watching the screen.  He hits a button and it shows the system tracking Kevin.  "Looks like your boy is stuck in trafic on the Johnson Turnpike."

"At any rate," Thunder says, ignoring Mendez.  "What you told me now tells me that whoever is behind this may have something to do with you and your powers.  And now you say Majors may have some shared history with you."  He punches up a database, filtering through M-Tac records to find Captain Alexis Majors.  "Pretty highly decorated lady," Thunder says.  "A mutant too, but it doesn't go into detail.  Her history files are sealed."

Merlin sighs, "Oh here we go.  Enter the great hacker, to whom the whole internet is a stage."

"Hey, I live for this."

"Login is 0RM3I\ID3Z98.  Password is n01havI\Itga1I\I3D\/\/31ght."

Merlin starts laughing.  "You seem to be a bit wider around the middle.  Are you sure?"

"Bah, ruin my fun," Thunder grumbles, typing in the login and password.  "There you go, X.  Anything look familiar?  Whoah... lots of blanks."
Name: Alexis Carmella Majors
Rank:  Captain, M-Tac special ops
Birthdate:  _Classified by M-Tac Special Ops_
Birthplace:  _Classified by M-Tac Special Ops_
Mutant:  Yes
Powers:  _Classified by M-Tac Special Ops_
Residence:  Apartment 9, 1290 Queen Street, Helava Community Apartments, New York
Contact:  _Classified by M-Tac Special Ops_

The record goes on to list a pile of decorations.  No mention is made of her cybornetic eye implant.​"Jeeze, she's been with M-Tac for just 3 years.  That's a bit longer than you've been in the news X."

*Mess Hall*


			
				Mule said:
			
		

> "Sure thing boss." Randall will light up the room as best he can.



Randall casts globes of light about and the room pretty much is lit as well as before, though it's kind of eerie with no power to anything.  Dara has succeeded in wrapping John's stretched arms up and is now pressed up against him.

"Hullo," she says into his chest with a giggle.  "I didn't know your dad was here.  Hi dad!" she says, but isn't looking the right way.



> "You can let her go now, John, she won't go after him again. Will you Dara?" It is more of a statement than a question, and Raisa still holds onto Dara's arm just incase.



"Darn right I will!"  _After what I did for him in that meat shop and in the alley.  Should'a just let him go off alone.  Then he pulls a gun on me?  I'll bust him up good!_  She is struggling to get away from John again.  _Damnit! É mais forte que olha! (Translation:  Damnit!  He's stronger than he looks!).  _"You're pretty good at this huggy thing, John, but maybe just let me... no, that's not working... how about... nope.  Dang, just loosen over here and I can get him... You know I don't usually let guys get this grabby on a first date.  Jeeze, leggo of my arm Dara," she complains.

John is easily able to hold onto her.

"Jeeze, hope she doesn't remember she can womp people with a mental blast," Cosmo says with a wry grin.  He's got the cooing attention of a pair of young girls.

Dara's eyes open up.  "Hey, I _can_ do that," she says, looking up at John with a devilish grin.  "Better let me go, buster."

"That's quite enough!" Titan shouts.  "Someone better start explaining things.  NOW!"  The entire room goes quite quiet.  Just quiet enough to hear a loud _ROOOOAR! _from somewhere in the halls, followed by a small explosive sound.

"Jackal?" Cosmo says, head turning towards the sound.  "Crap!  Where did goat-boy go?!"

*The Pool*
Jackal makes sure there's no way for Vince to get by him.  It's not hard; he seems... bigger than you've seen him before.  His head is very close to the twelve foot high ceiling, and the five foot wide entryway is filled by his shaggy form.

"I'm sick of your mockery," he rumbles in a low growl.  "Let's teach you some manners."

He steps closer swing his left hand at you.  It's super slow, so slow and ponderous its like it was just designed to toy with you.  _PAIN!  _You realize it was, as his right comes in so fast and hard, you didn't catch the move with your all around vision.  It slams you against the tiled wall, and you leave a small imprint, bouncing off to stand in front of him again.  He growls and his jowels twist into a feral grin.

"Just a taste."

_He hits, even with your super-speed (yes it's active, yes it counts to defense and saves).  You take a stun hit but otherwise are fine._ _You also get lucky on your listen check and are successful in your sense motive against his weak taunt _

You also see Jun Po through the window in the door.  She isn't slowing down, and is shouting something that faintly sounds like "Get down!"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 15, 2004)

Johan nods at Sanchez and then turns to his new teachers.
"Where do you think we will have enough space to work on my suit? And I should propably get the actual uniform, over which it'll be built, here."
With that, Johan creates another duplicate which goes to get the uniform (Johan's should be just fine).


----------



## Deva (Mar 15, 2004)

> "Darn right I will!"  _After what I did for him in that meat shop and in the alley.  Should'a just let him go off alone.  Then he pulls a gun on me?  I'll bust him up good!_  She is struggling to get away from John again.  _Damnit! É mais forte que olha! (Translation:  Damnit!  He's stronger than he looks!).  _"You're pretty good at this huggy thing, John, but maybe just let me... no, that's not working... how about... nope.  Dang, just loosen over here and I can get him... You know I don't usually let guys get this grabby on a first date.  Jeeze, leggo of my arm Dara," she complains.




"Meu Deus!!" Raisa's eyes widen in surprise and she does let go of Dara's arm. "Uh... Titan... We've got a problem here!"

She looks over at the man, a worried expresion on her face. "She, uh, well... she's sorta stuck in my head after last night. I'm just guessing here, but I think Dara's confusing my thoughts for her own!"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2004)

> "Where do you think we will have enough space to work on my suit? And I should propably get the actual uniform, over which it'll be built, here."



"Hold on there," Jackson says, calling your double back.  "That leather stuff we wear won't be much good for this.  It's going to have to be a body sock like a spandex thing, with plates attached or you won't be able to move.  This way, we can give enough space for easy movement between the plates and it'll still give you nearly complete protection."

He starts drawing a design and you see what he means, as the armor they are proposing seems a tad bulky for use over a thick leather outfit.

"But protection too.  And don't forget to plan for other gear additions," Dara says.  "We gotta measure you up too.  Lets go scrounge up metal," she says, leading you off to a huge scrap pile of parts and metal.



> "She, uh, well... she's sorta stuck in my head after last night. I'm just guessing here, but I think Dara's confusing my thoughts for her own!"



_I am not!_ retorts Dara. _  I know exactly what I did last night._  "I do know," she says quietly.  _That's such nice stitching on his outfit.  I wonder who did it.  Wonder if he dances much.  Wish I had more than just his cape in my room.  He should take me dancing.  Wish I was wearing my stilletto's now boy.  Soon as John lets go, I could treat Carl like I did that thug last night.  Crrrrunch!  John's breath smells like bacon!  Wonder if his dad's an invisible mutant or something._  She's giggling and squirming, trying to wriggle out of John's grasp.

"I see what you mean," Titan says.  A few of you notice Cosmo slip out the back door, heading towards the school and where the roar and explosion came from.  Just then, Titan's communicator _breeps_.

"Jun Po to Trailblazer!  I need you in the pool, now!  Vincent get down!  NOW!"

_CRASH!  Breep._

_Breep._  "On it ma'am!"  A small whoosh sounds from nearby and you see a streak blast through the mess hall.  A moment later it's back, and Trailblazer grabs a muffin from the broken buffet table, then with a woosh, he's gone.

"Well, don't just stand there," Titan says.  "Go after him!  But not you two," he says warningly to Raisa and Dara.  "You two are coming with me.  We're taking Carl to the infirmary and then we're seeing Empath."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 15, 2004)

I think would be of more help here Titan, my forcefield gives me added protection against mental attacks.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Well, don't just stand there," Titan says.  "Go after him!  But not you two," he says warningly to Raisa and Dara.  "You two are coming with me.  We're taking Carl to the infirmary and then we're seeing Empath."




"You got it," Sanjay replies as turns to head for the pool.  "So,"  he says to no one in particular, "someone cut the power and attacked the swimming pool?  It ain't boring around here."


----------



## Deva (Mar 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Well, don't just stand there," Titan says.  "Go after him!  But not you two," he says warningly to Raisa and Dara.  "You two are coming with me.  We're taking Carl to the infirmary and then we're seeing Empath."




"Don't have to tell me twice! You can let her go now, John, I'll take care of Mini Me." 

Once John releases Dara,  she'll hold on to her to make sure she doesn't go after Carl again and will follow Titan to the infirmary.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Jun Po to Trailblazer!  I need you in the pool, now!  Vincent get down!  NOW!"




"Not before I get at least on lick in!!!" Vince jumps up and hits Jackal as hard as he can then dives for cover from whatever Jun Po is about to do.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Having someone root about your brain is about as good an idea as shoving a weed whacker up your nose at full throttle," Mendez says.
> 
> "I have to agree with Mendez there," Thunder replies.  "Psychic surgery is about as developed as medicine was in the 19th century.  It's probably better for you to let your memories return naturally, or use something less dangerous like hypnosis."





"I could take the garden implement -- it'll just grow back," X12 says with slight grin.

"Do we have anyone trained in hypnosis here?


Looking over the record... 

_OOC: Anything strike up any painful memories?_


----------



## buzzard (Mar 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Well, don't just stand there," Titan says.  "Go after him!  But not you two," he says warningly to Raisa and Dara.  "You two are coming with me.  We're taking Carl to the infirmary and then we're seeing Empath."





John turns Dara loose and moves down towards the ruckus.
"but don't you get cramps when fighting on a full stomach? I know, I know, shut up and move"

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 16, 2004)

*War Room*


			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Do we have anyone trained in hypnosis here?



"Empath is very good at it. It's how she got Trailblazer to stop smoking," Merlin says.

You look through the record, but other than her face, which you think is very familiar and maybe the face in your halucination, nothing leaps to memory.

_Breep._ It's the sound of a communicator activating.

"Jun Po to Trailblazer! I need you in the pool, now! Vincent get down! NOW!"

_CRASH! Breep._

_Breep._ "On it ma'am!" _Breep._

"What the heck," Thunder says, quickly cycling through cameras to find the poolside ones.

"Jackal is going to try to kill Jun Po," Merlin says, a green glow in his eyes.

Thunder finds the camera's. You see Jackal's back. He's mammoth, nearly roof height in the corridor leading from the pool. You see him swing ponderously, then jab out with his other hand, and catch a brief glimpse of Vincent as he...

*Pool*
Vincent punches Jackal with all his power behind it. It's like punching a steel wall, and other than a very slight release of breath, it doesn't look like it hurt him in the least. Vince wisely drops to the floor.

"_Keeeeeya!_"

The door frame, complete with doors, seperates from the wall and spins a hairs width of Vincent's head as he drops to the floor. Metal frame and doors slam into Jackal, knocking him backward about five feet to the entrance of the tunnel. She follows up with a kick into the frame before it can fall to the floor, shoving Jackal backwards again out of the tunnel ten feet. She comes to a halt just outside the tunnel.

"Whatever you think you are doing, you will cease this instant," she says with remarkable calm to Jackal.

The response is not what you expect. The door frame does not drop. You see two massive clawed hands on either side and a groan of metal. The glass pops out of the windows, shattered, and the metal is compressed. Jackal tosses the doors behind him with seeminly little effort, and they splash into the pool. He lets out a snarl and... grows another two feet, gaining mass as well. Blood trickles from his snout and front of his mouth. His claws flick out.

He charges Jun Po with a feral roar, slashing out. She bends nearly horizontal to avoid having her chest torn open and rolls through his legs. She comes up immediately, only to take a slash across her back that tears through her robe and sends a misty spray of blood into the air. She flies forward from the blow, catching hold of the ladder railing that leads from the pool, stopping her momentum and swinging about to land on her feet at the poolside. The upper half of her robe falls to her waist and she simply shrugs it off, kickinig it into the pool, without a word.

You see her muscles twitch slightly and you swear she grows a few inches as she drops into an attack posture, blood running down her legs to gather at her feet.

A streak blurs by you as Trailblazer tears past. He seems to spin out, sliding towards Jackal, one leg extended, spinning wildly and super fast. His leg takes Jackal in the back of the knees, lifting him off his feet to crash down on his back. He continues his movement across the surface of the water, ending up on the far side of the pool. You see he looks like he just woke up, and is dressed in nothing but boxers.

Guess that answers that question...

An alarm sounds. Trailblazer and Jun Po exchange glances. "Just go. Vincent and I will handle this," Jun Po says. Trailblazer bursts back out of the area.

_Condition: Vincent 2S, Jun Po 1L, Jackal 1S (prone, regenerated 1S)_

*War Room*
"Sweet Mary mother of god," Mendez says, mouth agape. "Lookit' the size of him."

"Merlin, get a portal going and take X12 to..."

An alarm sounds. A voice comes over the speaker system.

"EPIC come in! This is general Kenji Nomasu. Anarchy agents have attacked our army headquarters! The ALF Elite has been nearly destroyed! They are cutting through our defenses! We need your help! EPIC! Come in!"

"It never rains..." says Thunder.

"Signal authenticated," Merlin says from across the room. You never even saw him move. Thunder takes a very short look at the screen and hits the alarm to scramble the EPIC members.

"Mendez, take care of things here please. Merlin, lets roll!" Thunder says, bursting into the air with an electrical force that stands your hair on end, and flying out of the room without another word, Merlin in tow.

"Let's get to the pool, kid," Mendez says, moving with surprising speed.

*Workshop*
An alarm sounds. Sanchez looks up, then quite literally runs for the nearby hanger, leaving everyone looking at her, stunned.

*Mess Hall*
John lets go of Dara, turning her over to Raisa and heading for the door. 

"I was just getting comfy too," Dara complains as she is unwound from John.

An alarm sounds. "John, Michelle... work this out!" Titan exclaims and then bursts out of the room, leaving you all standing there, befuddled.

*Heading to the Pool*
It's dark and you can hear the sounds of battle coming from ahead. You'd like to speed up but in the darkness, it would probably be a bad idea.


----------



## Mule (Mar 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heading to the Pool[/b]
> It's dark and you can hear the sounds of battle coming from ahead.  You'd like to speed up but in the darkness, it would probably be a bad idea.



Randall is heading to the pool, balls of light in tow.


----------



## Deva (Mar 16, 2004)

"*Nunca um momento obtuso*(Translation: Never a dull moment)," Raisa mutters. "Stick around John, I think I'm gonna need your help with this. Watch her, will you?" She gently pushes Dara back toward John. _Now be a good girl._

She walks over to Carl, shaking her head. "I don't know what you said to set her off, *meu amigo*," Raisa bends and lifts Carl onto her shoulders into a fireman's carry, "but I wouldn't do it again."  (With the Super Lifting Stunt, I'm assuming this would be a pretty simple feat for her.) 

Holding the boy in place with one arm she picks up an apple as she steps over the shattered buffet table. She takes a bite and starts towards the infirmary. "John, be a doll and bring her with you? I'm assuming whatever called Titan away rather abruptly has also called Empath away. We'll keep her at the Infirmary until they get back."

As she passes Michelle she puts her free arm around her shoulder and smiles. "We'll let the other's have their playtime with whatever's got everyone's panties in a knot. You and me... we've got some catching up to do, *menina*, and you can start  by dishing what happened at the hospital. You get to see that Doctor again? You know, the hot one, Thunder's brother?"


----------



## Agamon (Mar 16, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> Randall is heading to the pool, balls of light in tow.




"Thanks for joining us, Lite Brite.  Now let's go take out whoever would dare attack our swimming pool," Sanjay says, picking up his pace.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 16, 2004)

Following quickly behind Mendez, X12 starts thinking about a means to stop Jackal.  "We need Cosmo -- or a cattleprod.  Cosmo might be able to calm his brother, or the prod might just make him groggy enough to be subdued; I'd rather not have to fight him in any case."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 16, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> "As she passes Michelle she puts her free arm around her shoulder and smiles. "We'll let the other's have their playtime with whatever's got everyone's panties in a knot. You and me... we've got some catching up to do, *menina*, and you can start  by dishing what happened at the hospital. You get to see that Doctor again? You know, the hot one, Thunder's brother?"




OOC: John is gone

She gently grabs hold of Dara from John and leans over and grabs a piece of fruit that is still clean, Michelle watches as Raisa picks up and fireman carries Carl and she heads towards the infirmary.

"Oh no, you spill first. What's going on here? What happened yesterday? That reminds me, I'm stilled mad at you for ditching me at the mall and where are my new clothes? The sales lady said you picked them up."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 16, 2004)

*Randall and Sanjay*
Cosmo is running, driving you both to move faster.  "Jackal hasn't been his normal cheerful self," he says.  You can't tell if he's joking or not.  "Been really grouchy and touchy.  Kinda spooks me."

You reach the corner where you can turn to the pool.  You see the hall is dark that way too, though some fire and emergency lights are lighting up the pool area.  The door appears... gone.  You hear roaring from down there.  A blur races by as Trailblazer heads straight at you, then wraps his run around the wall, passing you without a word, probably responding to the alarm.

*Mess Hall*
OOC back at you:  He _was_ leaving, but has been ordered to keep the peace between the ladies and Carl.  Up to him if he listens, not us.

Free of John's grasp, Dara stands about innocently.  If she hears Raisa, she gives no indication.  She's humming a little tuneless song.  "Oh, no, I'm fine.  No need to hold me," she says innocently.  _Not that I mind.  He's kinda soft.  Not too bright though.  Now where's that skillet._  She tries to nonchalantly make her way over to the buffet stand.  It's not working well.  She whines when Michelle grabs her arm.

"Hey, leggo!  What am I, some Brazilian Pull-Toy?  I'll have you know I could whup anyone in my home town, chica, and I can whup you!  Ohh, last night?  That's easy!  Carl's slimy buddies came calling and said stuff like 'Yo, Carl, go rough dese guys up and whack Tommy G,' and Carl's all like 'Yo, ok,' and tries to ditch me but I wasn't having none of that noway.  So we get in this car with this cutie Antonio and he was staring at me the whole time till he let us out.  Then we went and roughed up this dude Matty and got jumped later by some of Tommy G's thugs.  It's amazing how much a grown man will cry when you step on his family jewels.  Like pulling on a cat's tail.  Rooooooowwwwwww!  Pathetic!"  She takes a deep breath, ready to jump into the next part of the story, fully out of breath from that one long oration.

*Pool*
OOC: We is back at Vince... do be do be doo.


----------



## Mule (Mar 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You reach the corner where you can turn to the pool.  You see the hall is dark that way too, though some fire and emergency lights are lighting up the pool area.  The door appears... gone.  You hear roaring from down there.



Randall will send a light globe down the hallway, towards the roaring noise.


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Thanks for joining us, Lite Brite.  Now let's go take out whoever would dare attack our swimming pool," Sanjay says, picking up his pace.



"Last one there's a rotten egg, Chrome Dome!" says Loki as he dashes down the hallway.


----------



## Deva (Mar 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hey, leggo!  What am I, some Brazilian Pull-Toy?  I'll have you know I could whup anyone in my home town, chica, and I can whup you!  Ohh, last night?  That's easy!  Carl's slimy buddies came calling and said stuff like 'Yo, Carl, go rough dese guys up and whack Tommy G,' and Carl's all like 'Yo, ok,' and tries to ditch me but I wasn't having none of that noway.  So we get in this car with this cutie Antonio and he was staring at me the whole time till he let us out.  Then we went and roughed up this dude Matty and got jumped later by some of Tommy G's thugs.  It's amazing how much a grown man will cry when you step on his family jewels.  Like pulling on a cat's tail.  Rooooooowwwwwww!  Pathetic!"  She takes a deep breath, ready to jump into the next part of the story, fully out of breath from that one long oration.




"That is _SO_ not how it happened!" Raisa growls as they walk through the dark corridors, able to see only because of the emergency lights. "And Antonio was seriously not cute! Okay... Maybe a little, but he was like, _OLD_! Thirty-something at least."

She sighs. "Believe me, Michelle, you did not want to be there with us last night. Detective Mendez kicked both of us off the team - which I never knew we were on in the first place - and I doubt we'll be back on anytime soon if at all. We never meant to ditch you, but it was probably for the best. As for your things, yea I picked them up. Unfortunately, they got left in the back seat of Antonio's car along with the rest of my stuff too. When Carl's in a condition to, we'll have him give the jerk a call and get it back. If not, I'll replace it all I promise."


----------



## Elementor (Mar 16, 2004)

Springing towards the prone wolf man, Vince will try and leap onto Jackal's now massive head and pound Jackal into the tile floor with his Mach One punch. "We have definately got to get Cosmo to take you for a walk more often.  You are getting downright irritable.  Maybe that new flea bath is causing an allergic reaction?"

Powers:  Will use a HP to reroll any damage roll less than a 15.  Focusing my Dodge feat on Jackal to get the extra +1 Defense.  Maintaining Superspeed.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Randall and Sanjay*
> Cosmo is running, driving you both to move faster.  "Jackal hasn't been his normal cheerful self," he says.  You can't tell if he's joking or not.  "Been really grouchy and touchy.  Kinda spooks me."




"Jackal's been spooking _you_?  Crap."  Sanjay hears the growling coming from the pool area.  "Vince didn't go swimming so soon after breakfast, did he?  I think your brother might have came to remind him to wait an hour after eating..."

He heads into the pool area, hoping Randall will light things up better in there, and looks for something big and furry.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 16, 2004)

"How am I sposed to work this out? It's not like I know how to deal with crazy people" replies John to the command. 

He then stretched and enlarges himself into a sort fo pen to keep Dara from either finding another pan or wondering off. 

"Why don't you just stick around and talk Dara"

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 16, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> "That is _SO_ not how it happened!"



"Is too!" argues Dara.



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> "And Antonio was seriously not cute! Okay... Maybe a little, but he was like, _OLD_! Thirty-something at least."



"Pfft.  Barely over 20, and positively yummy.  Had great taste in clothes too.  _I wonder what mama could do with that sort of fabric put into her costumes._



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> "Believe me, Michelle, you did not want to be there with us last night. Detective Mendez kicked both of us off the team - which I never knew we were on in the first place - and I doubt we'll be back on anytime soon if at all.



"I don't wanna be kicked off the team!  Bet Empath will put us on it.  She didn't even give me heck this morning!"  She tries to take a bit of a non-existant apple.  _Hey, where'd my apple go?  Had it a second ago?_



			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> "How am I sposed to work this out? It's not like I know how to deal with crazy people" replies John to the command.
> 
> He then stretched and enlarges himself into a sort fo pen to keep Dara from either finding another pan or wondering off.
> 
> "Why don't you just stick around and talk Dara"



"Ei, o que vai em? Você nunca me segurará, Cobre! (Translation:  Hey, what's going on?  You'll never hold me, Copper!)" Dara says with a giggle, trying half-heartedly to get away from John but failing.  She gets a positively evil grin on her face.

"You ticklish?  Lets find out!"

She jumps up and clings tenaciously to John's chest, trying to tickle her way free.

*The Pool*
Vincent hops up, and drives his fist into the forehead of Jackal, who's eyes blink twice in response.  He growls and catches hold of one of Vince's wings, and yanks him off, tossing him aside as if he didn't matter, rolling to his feet.  Vince lands on his feet, wing bruised but not really hurt.

_Attack score of 22 hits.  Jackal fails his damage save and takes a stun hit._

Jun Po's body starts letting off a soft red glow.  She stalks forward, driving her fist into Jackal's stomach, doubling him over.  As she hits him, the focuses to a point at her fist before quickly returning to surround her body.  She drives a knee into his face, the glow around her focusing to her knee this time, launching him up and over Vince's head to bounce twice and slide to a stop near the wall some sixty feet away.  Surprisingly, he shakes his head and gets to his feet.  Jun po slips on the wet surface near the pool slightly, appearing off balance.

_Jun Po uses her strike power, going full bore with all-out-attack, combined with power attack and rapid strike.  She hits both times, stunning Jackal and sending him flying.  Jackal takes two lethal hits, and uses a hero point to unstun immediately._

Jackal's eyes are glowing hot red.  He lets out a roar and crouches, then leaps straight at her, easily a twenty foot arc, high above Vincent's head, crashing down on top of her.  The two roll and tumble towards the nearby wall, Jackal catching her in his massive paw as he comes up and slamming her back-first into the wall, sending shards of tile and mortar scattering along poolside.  As the dust clears, you see Jackal has Jun Po dangling some six feet from the ground, pressed over four inches into the cement wall.  She has one hand on his snout, stopping him from biting her, while the other is fumbling with his large wrist.

"Fresh meat," Jackal's feral voice rasps out.

_Condition: Vincent 2S, Jun Po 2L (grappled), Jackal 2L, 1S (grappled, regenerated 2S)_

*In the Hallway*
You see Vincent dart out of the entryway and around the corner.  A moment later you see him tumble past the door through the air.  You run up and see a massive, furry shape fly by as well, then hear a huge roar and the sound of concrete being smashed.

_You'll be there at the start of next round._

_Initiatives: Jackal 29, Vincent 28, Jun Po 27, Loki 25, Neutron 21, Cosmo 20 (Aye Carumba!)_


----------



## Mimic (Mar 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Mess Hall*
> OOC back at you:  He _was_ leaving, but has been ordered to keep the peace between the ladies and Carl.  Up to him if he listens, not us.



ooc:Ah ha, well I must have only read the first part or convinently forgotten the next sentence, that will teach you to assume I read everything you write.

"Looks like you had as bad of a night as I did." She says frowning and lightly touching her ribs with her free hand.
"Don't worry about the clothes, really it's not a big deal. Epic paid for it all anyways and all this means is we will have to do more shopping. As for your question, yes Thunder's brother was my doctor, he is SO cute." Michelle leans in close to Raisa so John can't hear, her cheeks going slightly red from emberrasment. "He can touch me any time he wants. What about you? I heard something about a strip club? You thinking of changing profession or is it just a rumor so you can get all the boys?" She glances back at John and starts to giggle


----------



## Calinon (Mar 16, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Thunder's brother was my doctor, he is SO cute.



"He's old and... he touched my boob!" Tara says in a hushed whisper, coming up to the left of Raisa.  "Michelle just likes old men," she adds teasingly.

*Johan*
You and the other students see the powerful EPIC team head into the hanger and moments later, the EPIC jet takes off.  A sonic boom tears through the area, shaking the walls of the hanger, as it blasts off to wherever it is heading.

*X12*
Mendez and you run off towards the main entrance of the pool.

"Well *huff* I sure *puff* aint *puff* fighting him *gasp*!" says Mendez.  You hear a roar as you get to the doors, and a crashing sound like shattering concrete.  Behind the glass doors, only the emergency lights are on.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Michelle just likes old men," she adds teasingly.




Your just jealous because I have good taste and you don't. Michelle says laughing as she sticks her tonue out at her.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 16, 2004)

*OoC:* None of the Johans currently in existence know about the poolside battle, right? 

*IC:* "Ah, yes. This just goes on to show how I have not done something of this kind before."
Johan will start going through the pile of metal to find suitable pieces (with his Intelligence he prolly knows what to look for, at least generally).


----------



## Calinon (Mar 16, 2004)

> "Ah, yes. This just goes on to show how I have not done something of this kind before."
> Johan will start going through the pile of metal to find suitable pieces (with his Intelligence he prolly knows what to look for, at least generally).




You easily find scraps of the metal you are looking for.  None are overly large, and you estimate you'll need at least 40 kilograms of the stuff since you think you'll have to melt it down and smelt it into suitable sizes, and will probably lose at least 25% of the mass during that process.  Looking at the size of the scrap pile, it shouldn't take more than an hour to get the metal gathered if all of 'you' get cracking on it, despite Jackson's constant complaining that "this is going to take way too long."

_Har har... 35 search check.  This will be fun._

You find the metal in twelve minutes flat.  Hey look!  A four leaf clover!  And an indian head nickle!  And a P32 Irridium Space Discombobulator!  Jeeze, you nearly have everything you need for a Marvin the Martian death ray.

"Hey, I found a little piec..." Jackson says, coming out of the scrap pile with a small brick of the metal.  You have about 60 kilograms in a pile near the workbench and are relaxing, eating one of the donuts you brought.  "...of .. metal.. Holy crap!  Think you can find my watch?  Lost it here a few weeks ago..."

You look under the cabinet he's by and see it laying there.  You point to it.

"Sweeeeeeet," Jackson says, recovering his watch.

"Holy crap!  We have a P32 Irridium Space Discombobulator?  YOINK!" Anna says, grabbing it covetously.  "I shall hug it and squeeze it and call it George," she says in her Russian accent.

_Knowledge check (general __untrained, metallurgy, physics, chemistry) of 24._

"Yeah, well, I figure eight weeks of melting this stuff down and smithing it into sheets and we can start work."

"By my calculations, it will take no longer than 36 hours of effort to create the sheets, if we apply ourselves and find suitable smelting equipment," you correct him, going into a small dissertation of smelting techniques from a metallurgical book you read once.

"Why aren't you building a robot again?" Jackson asks.

"Or teaching at Yale," Anna giggles as she puches up some code in the computer.  You see an image of her armor, and the item you found, and she's attempting to change the targetting programming in her suit.  A password keeps popping up and she isn't having much luck getting past it.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 17, 2004)

"Not to sound mean, Mendez, but then what do you plan on adding to this operation -- right now, judging from his size and disposition, I'll wager you'd make a dandy squeekie-toy for Jackal," X12 says with a chuckle.

"I have an idea.  Get his attention -- douse him with a fire-extinguisher, shoot him if we have too.  We'll head for the infirmary.  There has to have some kind of tranquilizers or sedatives down there.  Lead him down there -- and then tranq him."


----------



## Elementor (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Fresh meat," Jackal's feral voice rasps out.



"Try some roughage."  Vince dashes into the nearby sauna grabs a few of the red hot rocks, zips back and unloads them in Jackals gaping mouth.

Powers:  Trying to taunt Jackal (like that is anything new.  Heh.  Superspeed obviously and hoping my Heat immunity is good enough to not be burned while giving jackal a hot-foot.  err...Hot-tongue


----------



## Deva (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Ei, o que vai em? Você nunca me segurará, Cobre! (Translation: Hey, what's going on? You'll never hold me, Copper!)" Dara says with a giggle, trying half-heartedly to get away from John but failing. She gets a positively evil grin on her face.
> 
> "You ticklish? Lets find out!"
> 
> She jumps up and clings tenaciously to John's chest, trying to tickle her way free.




Raisa shifts Carl a little on her shoulder, making it a little easier and more comfortable for her. She turns back to John and Dara. "Hey, just pick her up and carry her! The infirmary is this way. I don't want her staying like that any more than she has to, it's giving me the willies."

Whether they follow or not, she will take Carl to the infirmary to get him checked out.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 17, 2004)

OOC: Aaalllrighty then.  I knew there was a reason I hated posting my action before its time...

"Holy..."  Seeing the carnage, Sanjay jumps into the air and flies straight at the beast.

OOC: Gotta love the hero with low Wisdom.  Charge, ramming attack, +6 to hit, not sure of the damage bonus as I'm not sure how far away he is [full action].  Spend an HP if I roll lower than 10 to hit...I think perhaps I'm the one with low wisdom...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

> "Not to sound mean, Mendez, but then what do you plan on adding to this operation -- right now, judging from his size and disposition, I'll wager you'd make a dandy squeekie-toy for Jackal," X12 says with a chuckle.
> 
> "I have an idea. Get his attention -- douse him with a fire-extinguisher, shoot him if we have too. We'll head for the infirmary. There has to have some kind of tranquilizers or sedatives down there. Lead him down there -- and then tranq him."



"You mean a tranq gun like this one?" Mendez says pulling out a strange looking pistol.  "Or maybe a stun blaster, like this," he adds, pulling a second weapon out.  "Never underestimate a wiley Mexican.  I have no intention of letting him anywhere near me.  I'll be standing behind the smart aleck with regeneration," he adds, still out of breath, as you bound down the stairs.

You suddenly hear a blood curdling scream from Vincent and a desperate scream for help from Jun Po.

_You'll be there in the round after those in the hallway or you can spend a HP to get there this round.  Mendez is spending that point..._



> "Try some roughage." Vince dashes into the nearby sauna grabs a few of the red hot rocks, zips back and unloads them in Jackals gaping mouth.



Jackal howls, shaking his head to spit the rocks out.  He turns his glowing eyes on you.  He releases you and you wonder if this was such a smart move as he is now focussed on you.

_Taunt automatically successful.  Very clever, so not even a hit roll required.  He'll definitely be trying to eat you this round._

"Annoying... fly... give Jackal... wings..." he growls, tossing Jun Po aside.  You'd probably enjoy watching her as she deftly lands on her feet, if not for the amount of her own blood coating her.  Then, you focus on Jackal as he slashes at you with amazing speed!  You duck once, spinning away from another blow but he latches onto the back of your head, slamming you face first into the tiles, driving the air from your body.  He pulls you up, his arm around your throat and starts wrenching on your left wing.  With a spray of blood, it comes free as your back litterally explodes in pain.

_Grapple hits with a 29.  Grapple check is won with a 30 versus 18.  Damage save is failed with a 19 and you are stunned.  Jackal uses heroic effort and does damage again, scoring a crit with a natural 20.  You fail the save with a 6 use a re-roll and end up with a 15 and are horrified to have your wing come free._

"Vincent!" Jun Po shouts in shock, charging at Jackal.  She aims a punch right at his arm holding Vincent, and shatters Jackal's elbow.  The beast howls in pain, staggering backwards, collapsing on the ground.  You collapse as well.  "Hold still Vincent," Jun Po says quietly, grabbing the remnants of her robe and pressing it against your wound.  You see she is actually crying.  "Someone, help!" she screams.  "Close your eyes, Vincent.  Don't look at it," she pleads.  In all your days at the institute you've never heard her use much emotion at all.  That in and of itself is terrifying.

Much to your horror, you see Jackal very silently get up, his arm contorting as the elbow reforms perfectly.  He has a cold grin on his face as he sneaks unseen at Jun Po's back.

_Woo boy, that was actually unpleasant to type out.  I think I surpassed Aggy on that one, and it was stupid rolls.  If you want to act E-man, just tell me what you want to do.  Vince is up._

_Condition: Vincent (2S, 2L, disabled, prone, 1HP used), Jun Po (2L, prone sorta), Jackal (2L, regenerated 3S, regenerated disabled condition)_

_Initiatives: Jackal 29, Vincent 28, Jun Po 27, Loki 25, Neutron 21, Cosmo 20 (Aye Carumba!), X12 18, Mendez 15_

*In the Hallway*
You hear two things that are disturbing.  One is a blood curdling scream from Vincent and one is a desperate cry for help from normally emotionlly reserved Jun Po.

_Just noticed Agamon posted afore his time.  Kinda important this time, given what horrid things just happened.  You'll get in the room to the sight described above... Jackal silently stalking at Jun Po and the mess of blood and torn bodies..._


----------



## buzzard (Mar 17, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> Raisa shifts Carl a little on her shoulder, making it a little easier and more comfortable for her. She turns back to John and Dara. "Hey, just pick her up and carry her! The infirmary is this way. I don't want her staying like that any more than she has to, it's giving me the willies."
> 
> Whether they follow or not, she will take Carl to the infirmary to get him checked out.




"Sure no prob. She is a bit unnerving at that." John says as he picks her up and follows along. 

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You mean a tranq gun like this one?" Mendez says pulling out a strange looking pistol.  "Or maybe a stun blaster, like this," he adds, pulling a second weapon out.  "Never underestimate a wiley Mexican.  I have no intention of letting him anywhere near me.  I'll be standing behind the smart aleck with regeneration," he adds, still out of breath, as you bound down the stairs.




"Hand me one of those, X12 says dryly, "and get behind the meat shield, old man.  Are you sure I shouldn't heal your weak, old-man lungs before we run down the stairs?" he adds with a chuckle.

_OOC: I'll spend the HP._


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> "Hey, just pick her up and carry her! The infirmary is this way. I don't want her staying like that any more than she has to, it's giving me the willies."





			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> "Sure no prob. She is a bit unnerving at that."



"I'm like, right here!  Hello?" Dara says angrily, pouting.  _At least I'm not talking to my invisible dad.  I didn't do anything wrong!  Lemme go!  Please..._ she pleads.  _This isn't fun any more.  You're all being mean to me._

To Raisa only she projects, _I didn't mean to!  I won't do it again!  Just lemme go!  I don't wanna go to the doctor!  Just... can't we go to the gym and dance instead?  Or we could go make Sanjay's uniform!  I don't want to let Empath in my head.  I don't want you mad at me!_

"Now leggo, or so help me god I'll turn you inside out," she growls in perfect Portugese. (too lazy to go to the translator)

*Pool*
Loki, you spot an extension cord plugged into the wall and the other end leads into the pool.  You think you just found the source of the blackout.

Mendez grumbles, "Young *huff* punk," as he tosses you the stun blaster.  "Safety's off, don't *puff* shoot yourse... holy <expletive>..."  His jaw drops as you enter the pool.  Jackal is silently stalking towards a naked and bleeding Jun Po.  Vince is laying face down on the ground, and one of his wings is a good ten feet away.  Both are soaked in blood.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 17, 2004)

X12, detached, levels the blaster and squeezes off a shot.  "Over here, Jackal," he yells.  "I've wanted a piece of you since Day One."


----------



## Mule (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Loki, you spot an extension cord plugged into the wall and the other end leads into the pool.



"Stay out of the water! It's electrified!"  Doing his best not to throw up after seeing Vince's wing a good distance away from Vince's body, Loki will dive for the cord pulling it out of the wall.

_OCC:  Yes, I know with the breakers tripped the extension cord is harmless, but it's what came to Randall first as what to do.  And if backup power got somehow activated, that could get messy..._

_OOC:  Randall will activate his blending ability.  He will focus his dodge bonus on Jackal as well, if it comes to that._

*EDIT:  Calinon has informed me that Loki can also still do an attack action this round, so he will.  Loki will try to hit Jackal with a dazzle attack.*


----------



## Mimic (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I'm like, right here!  Hello?" Dara says angrily, pouting.  _At least I'm not talking to my invisible dad.  I didn't do anything wrong!  Lemme go!  Please..._ she pleads.  _This isn't fun any more.  You're all being mean to me._ "Now leggo, or so help me god I'll turn you inside out," she growls in perfect Portugese. (too lazy to go to the translator)




Dara, we aren't going to hurt you, we are trying to help you. Please don't make this any harder for any of us. She tells the girl with real concern in her eyes.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Much to your horror, you see Jackal very silently get up, his arm contorting as the elbow reforms perfectly.  He has a cold grin on his face as he sneaks unseen at Jun Po's back.




"No....Not her too..." Coughing gouts of blood as he tries to speak Vince grabs hold of Jun Po tightly and tries to protect her as best he can.  Using the strength he has left, Vince tries to dash past Jackal in any way he can to get himself and Jun Po out of the room.

Powers:  HP used to lose Disabled.  Get Superspeed back up (free), 1/2 action to get up from prone and 1/2 action to get the hell out of there carrying Jun Po.  Dodge focused on Jackal (obviously)


----------



## Deva (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I'm like, right here!  Hello?" Dara says angrily, pouting.  _At least I'm not talking to my invisible dad.  I didn't do anything wrong!  Lemme go!  Please..._ she pleads.  _This isn't fun any more.  You're all being mean to me._
> 
> To Raisa only she projects, _I didn't mean to!  I won't do it again!  Just lemme go!  I don't wanna go to the doctor!  Just... can't we go to the gym and dance instead?  Or we could go make Sanjay's uniform!  I don't want to let Empath in my head.  I don't want you mad at me!_
> 
> "Now leggo, or so help me god I'll turn you inside out," she growls in perfect Portugese. (too lazy to go to the translator)




Raisa stops and positions herself so Dara gets a good look at what she did to Carl. "Fun?" As she speaks, her voice is soft and soothing. "Look at him, Dara. Do you think this was fun for him?  No matter what he did, he didn't deserve this. You've got to know that this isn't in you to do something like this, not you. But it is in me, you saw that, you know what happened last night." 

She turns around to look at Dara in the eyes, worry and regret etched in her features. "Think about it Dara. When did you learn Portuguese? When did you start threatening people? Something's wrong and I'm worried you might sense something in me that'll make you hurt someone else again. And you don't want that, do you?"

Without another spoken word, she continues to the infirmary. _I'm sorry you had to go so deep to help me, my friend. I'm not mad at you, I could never be mad at you for helping me like you did. This isn't your fault. This is mine, all mine, and I'll make it better._


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

*The Pool*
Vincent manages to struggle to his feet, grabbing Jun Po and pulling her back.  His action draws her attention to the hairy menace now only feet away.  She pulls free of Vincent and he hobbles along the wall, trailing blood.

_Well, hp to avoid going to dying.  Half move action along the wall.  Anything else moves you to dying.  You actually surprised me; didn't expect you to run _

Jun Po is shaking, whether from fear or exhaustion or anger, you can't be sure.  Her hands glow bright white as she pushes her body beyond its natural limits.  She takes one step and double punches Jackal in the chest with all her might, letting out a scream of pure anger as she does so.  The impact creates a small shockwave ripple through the air, and Jackal slides backwards ten feet, his claws digging into the tile to stop him.  He gasps, the breath driven from him.

_Extra effort used to boost strike.  Power attack.  Accurate attack.  Rapid strike.  Hero point to ignore fatigue.  Jackal makes one save, failing the other, taking 1L and is stunned._

Loki leaps for the cord, yanking it from the wall.  He rolls to his feet and throws an exploding ball of light at Jackal.  The light gathers in his eyes, blinding him.  Stunned from Jun Po's attack, Jackal stumbles about blindly, roaring.  You hear the power re-activate now that the cord no longer is drawing power, and the lights come up.

_Pull the plug.  Hit with a 21.  Jackal fails his reflex save with an 11._

Neutron gives a burst of speed, covering the thirty feet of distance to Jackal and slamming full force into him!  The sound of ringing metal fills the room as the two collide, Jackal staggering forward towards Jun Po again and Neutron shaking the cobwebs out of his head.

_Ram is a hit with a 20, with +3 added to damage.  Jackal fails his save with a 17 taking 1S.  Neutron gets a 19 damage save himself, taking no damage._

Cosmo charges forward, leaping onto Jackal's back, putting his arm around his neck.  Somehow, he manages to clamp his arms around Jackal's neck, effecting a choke hold.  Jackal's roars are cut short as he stumbles about.

_Grapple check successful.  24 for Jackal, 26 for Cosmo._

X12 points the gun at Jackal, firing a round.  The shot flares just wide, striking the wall and disappating.  _"Misses result in punishment, Directives!" your commander shouts, as your wristbands give out excrutiating electrical shocks.  Do not miss again, or the charge is doubled!_  You blink the memory away, and find yourself clutching your wrist, the gun clattering to the tile floor.  You aren't hurt.

Mendez fires off a shot, a dart flying from his barrel with a PFFT and sticking into Jackal's thigh.  What effect it has you do not know.

Jackal's has spittle coming from the side of his mouth from the choke hold, something he quickly remedies by yanking Cosmo free and tossing him over his shoulder.  Cosmo lands hard, rolling to his feet and coming up quickly.  With his eyes still blinded, Jackal sniffs the air left and right, finding Jun Po by scent alone, swinging at her again.  She catches his her hands, stopping the blow completely.  Her every muscle tenses.

_Jackal uses a hero point to shake off the stun.  He breaks the grapple and attacks Jun Po, missing with a 24.  He fails to shake off the dazzle._

How she does it, you aren't sure, but she uses his momentum and swings him off his feet, driving his entire body into the wall behind her.  He hits face first, going half a foot into the concrete.  Amazingly, he pries himself out, staggering back a step, eyes somewhat glazed as he turns, wobbling.

_She throws him (attack) with power attack at full, with extra effort to give her additional strength.  HP used to counter fatigue.  Jackal fails his save and is nearly knocked out (stunned)._

_Condition: Vincent (2S, 2L, disabled, 2HP used), Jun Po (2L, 2HP used), Jackal (stunned, 2L, regenerated 2L, 3S, regenerated disabled condition, 2VP used)

Initiatives: Jackal 29, Vincent 28, Jun Po 27, Loki 25, Neutron 21, Cosmo 20, X12 18, Mendez 15_

_Vince is up, but anyone who wants to do something can.  Jackal is nearly done.  I highly doubt he gets another turn._




			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Dara, we aren't going to hurt you, we are trying to help you. Please don't make this any harder for any of us.



"You don't know anything.  You just got here.  And nobody can do nothing 'till the EPIC guys return anyway.  What you going to do?  Trap me in the infirmary for god knows how many days?  Now lemme go!"



> No matter what he did, he didn't deserve this. You've got to know that this isn't in you to do something like this, not you. But it is in me, you saw that, you know what happened last night



"He _did_ deserve it!  You wanted to do worse!  You said... you said," she said, looking at the others and clamming up.  _You... I know what we... you said to him,_ she says only to Raisa.



			
				Raisa said:
			
		

> When did you learn Portuguese? When did you start threatening people? Something's wrong and I'm worried you might sense something in me that'll make you hurt someone else again.
> _I'm sorry you had to go so deep to help me, my friend. I'm not mad at you, I could never be mad at you for helping me like you did. This isn't your fault. This is mine, all mine, and I'll make it better._



_I was speaking _Chinese_,_ she says to Raisa alone.  _And I won't hurt anyone else, I promise.  Just let me go back to my room and you guys can go help the others with whatever they're doing.  You don't want me around any way.  I don't need anything made better.  I'll be just fine on my own.  Nothing you can do anyway._


----------



## Elementor (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *You actually surprised me; didn't expect you to run *



*

ooc:  It was supposed to be me getting her to safty, not me running.

"Gotta...go...help..."  Vince tries to leap back into the fray and flaps his wings to get back to Jackal.  The effect is a sad flopping to the ground.  Looking over his shoulder to see what happened Vince notices his wing torn off for the first time.  "OH GEEZUS!!!!"

Powers:  Effectively doing nothing.*


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 17, 2004)

"I apologize, commander, it will not happen again," X12 says, crouching to pick up the stun pistol.  Steely-eyed, he starts towards the toppled Jackal, pistol poised as if to gangland Jackal.

_OOC: Readied action: if Jackal begins to make take any sort of action, I shoot him._


----------



## Mule (Mar 17, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> The effect is a sad flopping to the ground.



Randall will run to help Vincent.  He will try to drag him as far away from Jackal as he can.  HP spent to boost strength, as I'm sure Randall will need it to move Vince.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You don't know anything.  You just got here.  And nobody can do nothing 'till the EPIC guys return anyway.  What you going to do?  Trap me in the infirmary for god knows how many days?  Now lemme go!"




"You yourself said you attacked Carl and although I don't know everything yet," Michelle glances over at Raisa giving her a 'we-have-got-to-talk' look, "it is obvious that something is wrong. Grandma should be able to help you just as easily as Empath, we aren't trapping you there, we will stay with you. ok?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> ooc: It was supposed to be me getting her to safty, not me running.
> 
> "Gotta...go...help..." Vince tries to leap back into the fray and flaps his wings to get back to Jackal. The effect is a sad flopping to the ground. Looking over his shoulder to see what happened Vince notices his wing torn off for the first time. "OH GEEZUS!!!!"



_OOC:  Yup, I know.  Disabled means no strenuous actions, including powers, movement, etc.  While it limits you to a half action, I would have let you do something like get up and attack jackal, or get up and move away.  I didn't expect you to try to do so many things, so I let you do the most you could.  Jun Po isn't nearly as hurt as you; she wouldn't have let you do that anyway._

_Shock didn't let you notice the wing as soon as Jun Po, even with all around sight.  Very realistic reaction though.  I'm fine, I'm fine, OH MY GOD MY ARM IS GONE!_



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> Randall will run to help Vincent. He will try to drag him as far away from Jackal as he can. HP spent to boost strength, as I'm sure Randall will need it to move Vince.



Randal runs up, slipping on the blood a bit as he gets to Vince, pulling him away from the teetering behemoth.  Vince is still pumping blood out of his back.

_No need for HP spendage.  I doubt Vince will resist and you can drag pretty good._




> "I apologize, commander, it will not happen again," X12 says, crouching to pick up the stun pistol. Steely-eyed, he starts towards the toppled Jackal, pistol poised as if to gangland Jackal.




You see Jackal's ribs, formerly slightly caved in, reform as he stands there, wobbling.  It's only a matter of time before he's fully healed.  _You look down the range at Captain Majors.  She's suspended from her wrists by chains and shackles hanging from the ceiling, her feet inches off the floor.  "Three shots.  Miss and you will replace her as the target."  You aim, turning the gun sideways as is your habit, and squeeze off three shots.  The energy pulses hit her in the chest each time and her head falls to her chest.  "Excellent," a voice says approvingly._

"You got him, son.  You got him," Mendez says.  His hand is on the gun, pushing it down to point at the floor.  Jackal lies unconscious, his form rapidly slipping back to human.  Mendez takes the gun from you, and you hear it power down as he does so.  You can't help but wonder what you just did.

"Now X!" Mendez shouts, breaking you out of your brief revery.  You look over to see Vincent lying on his chest, Loki trying to stem the flow of blood from the gaping wound caused by his missing wing.  "Focus, kid, and do what you do best!"

Cosmo is quite literally kneeling on the back of Jackal's neck, keeping his full weight on him.  Sanjay is working on making chains out of nothingness, fastening them to the ground over the boy with his powers in a powerful snare.  Mendez walks up and shoots three darts into Jackal, then whispers, "Someone get towels and a robe from the locker area, quick," as he takes his suit jacket off and drapes it over Jun Po to cover her, trying to comfort her and examine her wounds.  She has collapsed against the wall, staring at Vincent, shivering with tears rolling down her cheeks.  Like Vincent, a growing pool of blood is around her.

The pool is eerily quiet, with only the sound of Sanjay's powers apparent.  Vince's lost wing lays at poolside.



> "You yourself said you attacked Carl and although I don't know everything yet," Michelle glances over at Raisa giving her a 'we-have-got-to-talk' look, "it is obvious that something is wrong. Grandma should be able to help you just as easily as Empath, we aren't trapping you there, we will stay with you. ok?"



"Gramndma and Ms. Desrochers are both empathic, not telepathic.  They can't do anything but make us feel good about ourselves."  And I can see you want to have some super-secret meeting with Raisa.  I'm not dumb.

The lights come up again.  As if on cue, Grandmother appears with a poof, Pooky alongside her.  "Thank goodness I found you," she says.  Pooky barks rapidly.  "I know dear, I know.  I need you all to head to the war room why is Carl on your shoulder Raisa?"

"Keeping away from Dara," Carl says weakly.

"All of you, get to the War Room.  The NYPD has requested assitance and everyone else is busy.  There's been an attack on the freeway.  Michelle, I need you to get Anna, Rebound and Johan from the workshop.  Dara dear, I have a special job for you.  I need you to help Pooky and I make sure nobody goes to the pool," she says without explanation.

"I can do that!" Dara exclaims suddenly cheerful.  "Hey, you did something to my brain!"

"Yes, yes I did," Grandmother replies.

"Oh," Dara says.  "Ok!"  She gives John a big hug and wiggles free, bounding out of the room.

"Go now, children," Grandmother orders as she and pooky vanish in a puff of smoke.

*On the Freeway*
_OOC:  Hah, thought I forgot you!  No such luck, mister!_

Kevin sits bored in his car.  His cab driver _never_ shuts up.  As you look down the freeway, you see smoke rising and two police helicopters appear on the horizon.  When they get over the freeway (it's not a suspended freeway, it's on the ground), they drop officers down lines to the ground.  You hear sirens as police cars whip by on the other side of the freeway and in the emergency lanes.

The cabby picks up his radio.  "Base, what's up on the I-75?"

"Some sort of mutant attack the police scanner says," comes back to him over the radio.  "Hey, you there?"

"Yeah, can just see smoke and the police guys dropping from choppers."

"Well, you're gonna see more!  The cops just called for EPIC support!"


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 17, 2004)

X12 blinks, and looks around quickly, sizing up the situation."Loki, Detective Mendez, please move Jun Po closer to Vince -- I will try to heal them both.  Once you've moved them, one of you please call for a medical team," X12 says, as he starts pulling off his gloves.

"I can't guarantee I can heal this wing, Vince, but I will try.  I would prefer to try a surgical re-attachment, but I suspect the pool-area chemicals may already have damaged the severed wing severely.  I need you to remain calm," X12 says.

"Cosmo, as soon as your brother is secured, please fetch some towels and blankets -- keep Jun Po and Vince lying down, elevate their feet with the towels, and keep them warm with the blankets until medical staff arrive; we need to prevent shock."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 17, 2004)

"We are still going to have that talk." Michelle tells Raisa as she flashes her a smile before flying away.

Michelle will head directly for the workshop and will locate Anna, Rebound and Johan.

Grandmother told me to locate you guys and to tell you to get to the war room like yesterday, something about an attack on the freeway and the NYPD needs help fast. Time to play hero again.

With that Michelle will fly back toward the war room as quickly at possible.


----------



## Deva (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The lights come up again. As if on cue, Grandmother appears with a poof, Pooky alongside her. "Thank goodness I found you," she says. Pooky barks rapidly. "I know dear, I know. I need you all to head to the war room why is Carl on your shoulder Raisa?"
> 
> "Keeping away from Dara," Carl says weakly.




With a roll of her eyes, Raisa drops her shoulder and lets Carl fall to the floor. "Next time someone comes at you with a frying pan, duck." She hurries off toward the war room.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

> "Cosmo, as soon as your brother is secured, please fetch some towels and blankets -- keep Jun Po and Vince lying down, elevate their feet with the towels, and keep them warm with the blankets until medical staff arrive; we need to prevent shoooo."



Everyone in the room sees you zone out as your last words trail off when you kneel down next to Vincent.

_A test for you today, Directive 12," the voice says from the shadows.  You are in a plexiglass holding cell.  Before you is Captain Majors, suspended again from the ceiling.  Besider her is Directive 9.  He looks exactly like you.  In his hand is a long knife._

_"Proceed, 9."  He hesitates.  "Proceed, 9, or you can be the subject for the test."  He looks ready to defy the voice, but finally takes his knife, delivering long cuts down her sides and arms.  "Her eye," the voice commands.  Though Majors has been silent througout, barely registering in her eyes the cut, she screams as her eye is carved out.  "Well done, 9.  You may leave."_

_As he exits, your cell opens.  "Directive 12, today you are given a choice.  You may heal her wounds, rendering her forever unable to see, or attempt to regrow her eye.  It is the power we've been giving you injections to awaken.  While painful and debilitating, her wounds will heal in time.  Her eye, will not.  Leave her in pain but with her vision, or half-blind and free of pain.  In a minute it will be too late and you'll only be able to heal her wounds.  Your choice."_

_You know she'll regenerate.  She always has when they didn't permit you to heal her.  You tentatively touch her face, and feel your natural healing abilities trigger.  You fight them back, focussing on her eye.  You feel something within and see an orb start to grow.  She screams and you have to hold her head still to continue.  The orb is nearly fully grown.  It's exhausting.  You lose control and it grows so rapidly it bursts.  She screams again, breaking your concentration fully.  Your healing powers fail you when you try to heal her wounds and ease her pain._

_"Failure.  Disappointing.  Schedule more drug treatments.  We will try again.  She has another eye."_

"...ck."

You blink your eyes.  You feel a new power awakening under your healing powers.  You remember the feeling from your dream and know you can either use that power and try to regrow his wing, or heal, but not both.  You have a bad feeling time is very limited, and you might lose your healing powers right after you try to regrow it.

Cosmo is already returning with the towels both Mendez and X12 requested.  "I can stop her bleeding; concentrate on Vincent," Mendez says.



> Grandmother told me to locate you guys and to tell you to get to the war room like yesterday, something about an attack on the freeway and the NYPD needs help fast. Time to play hero again.



"Crikey!" Rebound exclaims.  "Lemme grab my rocket belt!" he says, heading for a locker before bounding across the yard after Michelle.

Anna sighs.  "It doesn't look like you get a suit of armor before we go."  She suddenly seems to remember something.  "I know!" she exclaims, rooting through a drawer and pulling out a wide metallic belt with strange round devices on the side.  "Yeah, this'll work," she says, grabbing some tools.  "You push me to the war room and I'll work on this quick," she says.

_I may not be able to instantly give you armor, but a force field belt... that I can provide for the time being._



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> "Next time someone comes at you with a frying pan, duck." She hurries off toward the war room.



"Next time you want me dead, do it yourself.  It'd hurt less," he mumbles, using the wall to help himself get up before slowly following behind.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2004)

"I actually considered building a robot, but then I thought that my own protection is more important than that. And as nice it would be teaching everything I know to others as eager to learn as I am, I have to doubt my teaching capabilities. In my experience, knowing something is not the equivalent of being able to teach said thing."
Johan moves behind Anna to take a better look at the screen.
"I am sorry if I sound intruding, but how is it possible that your own armor is protected by a password you can't decipher?"

Edit - Since I'm all out of the timeframe, I don't know if we'll be interrupted before Johan has a chance to do that.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 17, 2004)

"Understood, commander -- I have had plenty of time to think about the experiments; I think I know why it failed before," X12 says, looking at Mendez.

Turning to Loki, X12 says firmly, "Hold him firmly, Directive 9."  Assessing Vince, X12 says flatly, "The pain will be excruciating, but it will pass.  Hold still and remain as calm as possible throughout the process."

_OOC: Let's see if I can do this.  I will use the talent, and not my regular Healing power._


----------



## buzzard (Mar 17, 2004)

"Well Dara sounds like her butter is back on the noddle, so that good. Hey wait up!" John exclaims as he chases after Raisa towards the War Room. 

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Mar 17, 2004)

_Here my chnace to finish the trip without hearing all his babbling._

"Thanks guy, but I will stop here. Keep the money" he gives 100 box and get out of the cab. He starts to run in direction of the smoke. When he will see a policeman who restrict the area (I suppose that the first job they do), he will come close to them and say:

"Hi, I am Kevin York, member of EPIC. I was near when you made the call, so I arrived first, can you lead me to the officer responsible of this site please."

OOC: Using his fame, and if a policewoman is there, he will target her and use his charming appearance to convince her better...


----------



## Mule (Mar 17, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Turning to Loki, X12 says firmly, "Hold him firmly, Directive 9."



About to question X12's _"Directive 9"_ comments, the look in X's eyes tell Randall that now is not the time.  He quietly obeys X12's instructions, putting his weight on Vince to hold him still.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

> Johan moves behind Anna to take a better look at the screen.
> "I am sorry if I sound intruding, but how is it possible that your own armor is protected by a password you can't decipher?"



_Set your computations... for time travel... ~James T. Kirk_

"Because Sanchez keeps my plans under lock and key so I don't um... well, so I don't add P32 Space Discombobulators to it when she isn't looking.  I haven't been able to figure out her encryption process yet," Anna says.  "But I want to run some simulations to see if my suit can handle this beauty.  Wanna go at it?"

You are just considering this when Michelle shows up, rebound bounds off and Anna starts working on adjusting the force field belt as she asks you to push her to the War Room.

_And now... back to the future!_



> "Understood, commander -- I have had plenty of time to think about the experiments; I think I know why it failed before," X12 says, looking at Mendez.
> 
> Turning to Loki, X12 says firmly, "Hold him firmly, Directive 9." Assessing Vince, X12 says flatly, "The pain will be excruciating, but it will pass. Hold still and remain as calm as possible throughout the process."



"Commander?" Mendez looks at X12 like he's lost his mind.  "Screw it.  Cosmo, help hold him down," Mendez says, still tending to Jun Po.  "Randall, I could use your help here with Jun Po.  I don't think you could hold Vince down if he gets violent with his thrashing.  Sanjay, I could use gauze and some tape, son."

Cosmo gets off Jackal and hurries over.  "Right.  I make a better Directive 9 anyway," he says, coming over and kneeling down next to Vince, taking over from Randall.  He puts a knee on Vince's back and presses down on Vince's shoulders with his hands.  The hold is quite successful at immobilizing you.  "Might want to close your eyes for this, goat boy," he says, rather quietly with some actual sympathy, focussing on his task, muscle's tensed for the anticipated thrashing.  "So much blood," he adds in a hushed voice.

X12 puts his hand on Vince's wound.  His hands glow dark red and Vincent feels a pull at his back muscles, then a tearing and expansion and more tearing.  Then it starts to get painful.  On his back a bulge of muscles forms in the wound.  It stays there for a few moments, pulsing and squirting blood and other fluids, then X12 seems to lose focus.  He appears paniced.  You hear him say, "I... can't remember how... how do I control this?"  He closes his eyes and starts to focus, his features quickly becoming haggard and worn.

Vince screams suddenly as X12's hands suddenly pulse blue light that blasts into Vince's body so violently that it comes out his mouth and eyes.  He thrashes so violently it throws Cosmo off, but the energy itself pins him to the ground.

"He's killing him!  Get off him!" Cosmo shouts.  

He's moving as if to pull you off when a long bone suddenly shoots up out of Vince's back, curving slightly.  Bone's sprout off it forming the boney outline of a wing.  Sinew and muscle nets between the bones, forming a strong bond, and leathery skin forms over it.  It's like a one minute anatomy lesson on wings.  As the skin seals over, Vince's blood starts flowing through new veins, returning to health.  He groans weakly and doesn't move, though he's conscious.

Sanjay and Loki notice Vince's wings, both of them, are now solid, where before they had small holes scattered among them.  The bone structure seems vaguely different too; you can tell by comparing them to the one still on the floor.

X12 topples over, landing on his back, cracking his head solidly on the floor.  He looks like hell as he goes limp, passing out.

Jun Po lets out a sigh of relief, collapsing against Mendez, unconscious.

*Vincent*
You are utterly and completely exhausted and have just experienced more pain than you ever want to go through again.  You can't help but be amazed at the result, and if while the regrowing your wing was horrid, you'd know you'd go through it a thousand times rather than have another body part pulled off.  Cosmo seems to have twinged your back somewhat, or maybe it was the regrowth process, because there is a dull ache in your lower spine, right where his knee was.  You have a like pain between your wings.  

_You have a herniated disc and your muscles need mending.  You'll be unable to walk without aid and your wings are temporarily useless.  You do, however, have whole wings, much better suited to flying.  You'll have the option upon healing and training, of dropping a rank in super speed and adding five ranks in flight and the stunt of super flight, if you like._

*X12*
You teeter and fall over backwards, cracking your head on the tiles.  Your vision swims and you can't make out anyone's voice clearly.  You are totally and completely drained.  _Excellent.  It seems she won't need another implant.  Prepare him for further enhancements.  Let us see how far we can push his abilities._  You pass out.

_You are unconscious, exhausted, uninjured, and have just two hero points remaining (the cost of shifting your powers about and adding a new extra).  You have no access to your healing power except for regrowth for an unknown length of time.  Your power link has occurred as you laid out in your email more or less.  The other major change is this:_
*Healing +6 (*extra: regrowth [extra: increased power, flaw: drain], extra: resurrection, flaw: empathic healing, flaw: others only, flaw: permanent*)*

_Drain:  Using regrowth drains your normal healing power.  Your base healing rank is doubled when using regrowth (+12) however.  You gain one rank in base healing back per 24 hours after using regrowth.  You can use regrowth at any time however, which resets the healing drain.  This flaw is not removeable (at this time) and does not add to your point totals._​


			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> Hey wait up!" John exclaims as he chases after Raisa towards the War Room.



_For simplicity purposes, all of you arrive in the war room at once.  Anna and Johan end up bringing one of the EPIC vehicles to get there quickly._

You all meet up in the hall and head for the War Room, leading Raisa and Carl since they have never been in it before.  You open the door and enter.  Those that haven't been here before see what the others did in Issue 2; a great hall with computers and tech and tables and gear and many alcoves, even one with your name over it.  In the case of Raisa and Carl, they have alcoves, but they aren't lit up.

The main monitor activates as soon as you enter the room.  "EPIC!  Come in EPIC!  This is Sergeant Leslie Ryan, NYPD!  Mutants have attacked an armored truck caravan on the I-75!  They're too much for us!  M-Tac is unavailable!  Please, respond!"

In the center of the table, a map of MCNY appears, with a series of flashing lights indicating where on the interstate the police are gathered.  You notice a yellow flashing light as well, about a mile and half back; it's labeled as Kevin.

Rebound bounces to his alcove and emerges a few moments later, fully clothed.  You have no idea how he did that so fast.  A clinking sound indicates Anna is armored.  She hands a belt to Johan.

"There you go.  Not quite armor, but should do the trick!"

_Force field belt +4 [extra: immunity to critical hits and penetrating attack]_

_Someone better answer the phone   All of you have multiple uniforms by the way, so don't worry about the toasted other ones._

*Kevin*
You are over a mile away.  It'll take some time to run there, and you will have to dodge the sudden influx of fleeing people.  You see a police car fly through the air into the other side of the freeway and explode in a small mushroom cloud of smoke.  You hear gunshots, even from here.

_You can do your action when you get close... I'll let you get there faster if you want to spend a hero point... but you'll be alone with no other EPIC folks remotely close.  That's the GM ultra secret, ultra subtle, hint of the day._


----------



## Velmont (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Kevin*
> You are over a mile away.  It'll take some time to run there, and you will have to dodge the sudden influx of fleeing people.  You see a police car fly through the air into the other side of the freeway and explode in a small mushroom cloud of smoke.  You hear gunshots, even from here.
> 
> _You can do your action when you get close... I'll let you get there faster if you want to spend a hero point... but you'll be alone with no other EPIC folks remotely close.  That's the GM ultra secret, ultra subtle, hint of the day._




OOC: I said that I want to see the police in charge, no fight the guys, and at the rythm I use my HP in combat, no I won't spend it anyway...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 17, 2004)

Pointing to their alcoves, Michelle walks up to the main moniter speaking to Raisa and Carl. "You guys should find some outfits in there that will fit."

Michelle will try to figure out how to activate the communication panel.

(ooc: assuming she suceeds)

Sergeant Ryan, this is Michelle of the epic institute, what is your situation? How many mutants are there and how many injured do you have?


----------



## buzzard (Mar 18, 2004)

John will move to his alcove and begin changing to his uniform. "I'm just glad somebody else took the phone call. "

buzzard


----------



## Elementor (Mar 18, 2004)

Barely able to move at all much less walk, Vince croaks out a weak, "Today is a bad day to be the good guy.  Can someone grab my wing please?" while gesturing towards the poolside apendage.

"Thank you X.....thank you so much." he says as he pats the unconscious boy on the head.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 18, 2004)

Sanjay creates the medical supplies for Mendez to the best of his ability and watches helplessly as X12 heals Vincent.  He lets out a sigh of relief when the process is over, but jumps a bit when X12's head hits the ground.  "Geez, X," he mumbles, moving him so he's laying down in a more comfortable position and creating a pillow underneath his head, "you're a friggin' Mother Theresa.  How much of this can you handle?"

Looking over to the unconcious Jackal, he says, "So what exactly is going on?  Is everyone going crazy?  First Dara's all over Carl, and now Jackal's all, 'grrr, kill!'  Who needs a Red Rose Syndicate, we can just fight amongst ourselves?"


----------



## Deva (Mar 18, 2004)

Raisa watches the others move about the War Room, disappearing inside their alcoves and immerging moments later in their Epic uniforms. Her arms cross over her chest and she moves hesitantly toward the darkened alcove bearing her name. She stands outside the small room, chewing on her lower lip.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hope you like ethics classes, because you'll be doing a heck of a lot of them before I let either of you put on an EPIC uniform."




She takes a quick glance at the others than shakes her head. _Mendez is going to have kittens!_ With a smile she goes inside to suit up.


----------



## Mule (Mar 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Randall, I could use your help here with Jun Po."



Randall will help Mendez with Jun Po.


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> X12's hands suddenly pulse blue light that blasts into Vince's body so violently that it comes out his mouth and eyes.



"Holy cow!"  Randall stops what he's doing as his jaw drops in awe.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 18, 2004)

> Sergeant Ryan, this is Michelle of the epic institute, what is your situation? How many mutants are there and how many injured do you have?



"What?  Who the... where's Thunder?  Or Titan!?  Hell, where's pudge?"  A police car sails through the visual range of the communicator he's in.  "Crap, just get someone down here!  _This_ is what we're up against," he says, and turns his visual recorder to the battle.  

It appears Sergeant Ryan is on something high.  Probably two hundred yards away, a circle of wrecked and overturned cars lays, partially blocking the police from getting to a trio of armored cars.  Several officers are firing rounds through gaps.  Inside the ring, a woman stands, tendrils of force deflecting them away from the cars, or back at the officers.  A huge, furry form emerges from behind the first two armored cars, stepping to the side of one and picking it wholly up, repositioning it and setting it down right behind the first.  Two blasts shoot him, but he doesn't even flinch.  Another man flies about, a field of force brimming about him.  He isn't directly attacking anyone, but seems to be summoning small creatures out of mid air that are swooping up as a horde towards the circling helicopters.  Blasts fired at him thrum harmlessly off his force shield.

Anna examines the map.  "We can get there pretty quick in the van, and avoid being seen from the air, if we take this route.  I'm pretty sure Rebound can handle the drive.  He's been practicing."

"Crikey!  I get to drive for real?  Right on!" he exclaims.

An explosion sounds out as a tanker truck explodes from a pair of deflected blasts, knocking out communications.

_Ten minute ride there, top speed.  I'll give the same warning to anyone feeling cocky and wanting to bolt ahead.  Bad idea to split up the party._



> "So what exactly is going on? Is everyone going crazy? First Dara's all over Carl, and now Jackal's all, 'grrr, kill!' Who needs a Red Rose Syndicate, we can just fight amongst ourselves?"



Cosmo speaks.  "Well, remember I said he was getting kind of... scary?  When we first got selected for this, he was in nearly perfect control of his werewolf form.  He didn't even change height.  Nearly never went berserk.  When we got attacked on the train and he transformed, he was about seven feet tall.  I didn't think of it much at first.  I thought maybe he was just getting stronger."  He pauses and looks at the unconscious and pinned boy.

"Maybe you didn't see him at the mall.  He didn't wait to see what was up.  He just changed.  He was nearly ten feet tall when he ripped through the brick wall of the restaurant.  Ten feet!  Then he hit me.  He never hit me; not ever.  Never in our whole lives, even in werewolf form.  Even if I got him really pissed off.

"I thought he had a hold of it again today.  He never even went after goat-boy when he started teasing him about the... well, doesn't matter," he says, keeping something to himself.  "I thought the growling and popping of the glass was it, and thought he was going to go blow off steam outside.  Never thought he'd do something... evil.  I mean really evil."  His eyes are locked on Vince's severed wing.

"Fifteen feet tall at least.  Man, he can't just do that on a whim.  And lose control like that?  I could see him trying to hurt someone; heck, I want to punch Vince out all the time.  But this goes way beyond... anything.  I'm scared of him.  He's out of control, and if he keeps getting exponentially stronger like this.  Look what he did to Vince and Jun Po," he says in a whisper, trying not to cry.  "If we hadn't gotten here when we did..."

"He could kill Titan by tomorrow.  We... we have him stopped now.  Maybe we should just... just," he tries to finish the sentence but can't.  "Vince, I'm sorry for what he did.  I should have seen it coming and gone after him when he left mad.  But it's not his fault.  He's not a killer, not like this.  It's this beast in him; he's out of control.  And I don't know how to stop it," he says, looking over at his brother with a tear falling down his cheek.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 18, 2004)

Vince begins to reach out to pat Cosmo's hand reassuringly but something....



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> heck, I want to punch Vince out all the time.




...stops him.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 18, 2004)

"Rebound get the van ready, Anna can you download the map into a pda like we did last time? Also see if you can leave a message in case someone comes by they will know where we are. The rest of you get in the van." Michelle tells the group as she sprints towards her alcove.

_"Oh my God, where's Thunder? Or Mendez? Man, even Trailblazer would be good. I don't want to be the leader. What if they don't listen to me? What if I screw up and someone gets hurt?"_ She thinks nervously to herself as she changes into her epic uniform, she pauses for a monent before exiting to compose herself.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 18, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Rebound get the van ready, Anna can you download the map into a pda like we did last time? Also see if you can leave a message in case someone comes by they will know where we are. The rest of you get in the van." Michelle tells the group as she sprints towards her alcove.



Rebound bounces his way outside to the van.  Two small wires shoot out of Anna's arm and into the computer as she uses her gadgets to make an instant datalink, downloading the map into her suit computer.  "All done," she says.  As everyone suits up, Anna records a short message in the computer.

"NYPD called for help on the I-75, and nobody else is around, so we're heading to help."

You all pile out with your gear, including a gun and bat for Carl, and jump into the van.  Similar to the one Mendez drove last night, it lurches off at breakneck speed as Rebound hits the gas.  "Wow, a hover van!" he exclaims.  "Never used one of these before!"  The gates don't open as expected and the van crashes through them, leaving them a wreck of twisted metal hanging from the nearby trees.

"That was so cool!" exclaims Anna, who somehow managed to capture shotgun.  She's already downloaded the map into the van computer to help guide the trip.

The trip is short, just under ten minutes, and with siren blaring and lights flashing, people move out of the way of the EPIC van.  You fly up the emergency vehicle lane on the right side of the freeway.  The ring of cars is evident ahead.  You are forced to stop some quarter mile away due to debris and destroyed cars strewn about.  Time to hoof it!

As you are about to get out, Johan spots and points out who he thinks might be Kevin, running alone towards the battle.  People are still running from their vehicles, towards and past you.  A cop car flies over the roof of a SWAT truck, right where Kevin is.  In the sky, a helicopter gets hit by something, and one of its main rotors bends just as its tail rotors slow, and it starts spinning rapidly to the ground, right towards a mass of fleeing citizens.

*Kevin*
There is no 'perimeter' set up by the cops yet.  You find Sergeant Ryan beside the NYPD Swat Truck and head for him.

"Hey, get out of here!  This is an unsafe area!" he bellows at you as something slams into the other side of the truck, sounding like some sort of energy blasts.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Hi, I am Kevin York, member of EPIC. I was near when you made the call, so I arrived first, can you lead me to the officer responsible of this site please."



"York?  That kid that can copy other people's memories and stuff?  Heard you got killed or something yesterday," he says, ducking reflexively as a blast soars overhead at a helicopter.  "I need the real EPIC, kid, not some untrained solo wannabe.  And stealing someone's memory isn't going to help us here.  Crap!  Get down!"

He shoves you down to the ground as a police cruiser soars overhead to land with a crash among other vehicles behind you.  In the sky, a helicopter groans as an energy blast slows its tail rotor, then a swarm of tiny air elementals rip bend one of the main rotors.  It starts to spin towards the ground, out of control, right towards a huge group of fleeing citizens!

"But if you can do anything useful, have at it.  We already have three officers down.  Damnit, where's EPIC!?"

_Well, he's heard of you, and didn't throw you out, but his knowledge of your powers is limited to the knowledge that you got booted from school for stealing knowledge._


----------



## Mimic (Mar 18, 2004)

Anna, Tara and Carl try and take out the flyer, the rest will harrass the ones on the ground. Don't go toe to toe, we don't know what they can do. Johan get one of your dupes to inform sergent Ryan that we are here to assist and get your other ones to make sure the area is clear of civilians.

Seeing the helicopter Michelle will lift of the ground and fly towards it, once in range she attempt to use her magnetic powers to stop its fall.

powers: forcefield (free action) flight (half action) energy control: magnetics (half action)

ooc: If she has to she will do a double move and use a heroic surge


----------



## Velmont (Mar 18, 2004)

"Killed? Almost, but I'm fresh for your help now! And I don't steal memory, I copy knowledge and mutant powers, which is a bit more usefull than you may think. EPIC is on his way, and the best thing I have to do first is to learn everything I can about the situation. Who are they? How much? What power? And by the same time, if you want a better coordination between EPIC and the police, let me mimic your knowledge, so I can learn everything about police procedure and tactics. Don't fear, I won't know anything about your personnal life. And for your wounded, if they can hold a few minutes, they will be safe. X can heal them all..."

OOC: Kevin will try a diplomacy roll to calm a bit the sergeant and to let hem think that it will go better as soon as EPIC come here.

Kevin put his head out of cover, and take a look at the action, to see how it is going. He try to see where is every person (police, mutant, civilians, air elementals, woundeds, ect...) and what abilities every mutant have. If the sergeant accept, he will mimic his powers/skills/feats.

OOC: I suppose that after a coma, I have lost Mia and Murphy's powers and feats?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 18, 2004)

*Freeway*
Michelle barks orders and zips into the air.  She pushes herself forward much faster than normal to get in range of the plunging police helicopter.  She reaches out and surrounds it in a magnetic field just as the air elementals vanish, halting it's spinning plummet some eighty feet off the ground.  The sudden halt of motion appears to stun or knock out the pilot and co-pilot, but it's a far better fate than the one they had been about to experience.  The crowd beneath it scatters.

The sound of soft clapping comes from your left and above you.  You look up to see a man in a dark blue body suit covered in silver glitter.  A magnificent cape hangs from his shoulders, silver lined in blue.  His hair is slicked back, and he is, quite frankly, beautiful.  He smiles at you in a way that tugs your heartstrings and sends your heart fluttering.

"Bravo," he says, his natural smile never faltering.  With a flourish, he claps his hands together, pulling them apart to reveal a simple magicians wand.  "And not a wire to be seen," he compliments.  "But it raises the question; how many can you hold?"  He points his wand at a police gunship swooping down from above and intones "_Anithos Vindu!_" and a swirling beam of sparkling energy springs forth from the wand, striking the gunship.  It's forward momentum halts and it starts to plumet the remaining 150 feet towards the freeway.

"And how much weight can you suspend?" an identical voice says to your left.  You see another him, identical and equally attractive, producing another wand in exactly the same way.  "_Anithos Melindu!_" he intones, and a swirling beam of sparkling energy sweeps out and strikes the helicopter you are holding.  It's weight increases exponentially, straining your powers to their very limits!

"Amazing," the first says at your ability to hold the helicopter.  That smile has not left his face and you see a look of respect in his amazing blue eyes.  He couldn't possibly be involved with the call from the police; he's probably just testing your abilities.

_You are about 80 feet ahead of everyone else, and about 20 feet in the air.  The helicopter you are holding is 80 feet above you.  The plumetting helicopter is 130 feet above you and about 20 feet in front of you.  The two men are about 15 feet to your left and right and 15 feet above you._

_Despite his actions, you feel very attracted to him.  You are being strongly influenced by his super-charisma.  Hubba hubba._



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Who are they? How much? What power? And by the same time, if you want a better coordination between EPIC and the police, let me mimic your knowledge, so I can learn everything about police procedure and tactics. Don't fear, I won't know anything about your personnal life. And for your wounded, if they can hold a few minutes, they will be safe. X can heal them all...




"I don't have anything you need to copy, kid!" he exclaims.  "Our blaster rounds are just bouncing off these guys, and anything powerful we have is getting knocked away by that freaky tentacled chick!  That furball has claws the size of my forearm and can lift armored cars and throw cruisers around like they were soccer balls, and that flying freak is knocking our ships out of the sky or driving them off with those wind critters he keeps summoning!"

Sure enough, he appears right.  One mutant is circling around above a ring of carnage, a whirling force field of wind surrounding him.  Energy blasts bounce off it as he sends hordes of foot tall wind creatures at air ships, hover ships and helicopters.  Through the ring of crushed and damaged vehicles, you see a woman standing nearly motionless as strange tentacles spring from her, knocking asside blasts, rockets and other weapons.  The huge furry creature looks like some sort of gigantic mole, and is carting a third armored vehicle on his back, moving it in line with the other two already lined up on the freeway.

"Holy crap, look at that!" Sergeant Ryan says.

He points over behind you and you spot Michelle catching a helicopter in mid plumet with a powerful and visible magnetic field.  A blue garbed man appears next to her and waves at another helicopter, dropping it from the sky as well as an exact copy of him shoots some sort of energy beam at the one Michelle caught.  You also see Tara zipping through the sky towards you, Rebound bouncing through the air over traffic and Anna blasting off right at Michelle and the two men near her.  You see Carl and Raisa picking their way through the cars and people, towering above everyone, and towering above them is the form of John, striding easily over roofs of cars like a giant.

"B team or not, damn glad the cavalry is here!" Ryan exclaims.

_Kevin doesn't see Johan, as he's normal sized._

_Initiatives:  Flick 24, Mole 19, Aerin 18, Anithos 16, Tara 16, Raisa 16, Kevin 16, Michelle 16, Anna 16, Rebound 16, Johan 14, Straighjacket 10, Carl 7_

_You are all 20 feet behind Michelle and 100 feet from the SWAT truck where Kevin is.  That truck is 20 feet from the outside edge of the clear area (100 feet across, 300 feet long) where the three villains stand.  Michelle is 20 feet in the air, with the men by her 10 feet above and 10 feet to her left and right respectively.  She has a helicopter suspended 60 feet above that (80 feet from the ground.  Another helicopter is plummetting to the ground, is about 150-170 feet up and will crash at the end of next round._

_No map this time, like the pool fight.  You have a TON of room to maneuver.  A sprint will get anyone to the SWAT truck or the edge of the ring.  Remember, you lose your dodge bonus if you sprint.  Combat will be in order for what Michelle is doing and anyone involved in that, and otherwise initiative order will wait until you are in position._


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 18, 2004)

"I thank you." Johan says as Anna hands him the belt.

As they arrive to the scene, Johan has already created a duplicate of himself. The ready duplicate heads to where he thinks Sergeant Ryan is. Johan himself will start duplicating to the maximum and then proceeds to try and organize the fleeing civilians in some way, so that they can leave the area quickly and orderly.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 18, 2004)

Seeing the situation, Kevin start to run in direction of Michelle and shout.

"Michelle, lower that helicopter! John, catch it when he is at your reach! Michelle, when John have it, catch the other. Tara, Carl, shoot at that guy, I want his attention away from the copters! Now!"

OOC: Kevin will take a double move in direction of Michelle while he give his orders.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 18, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> As they arrive to the scene, Johan has already created a duplicate of himself. The ready duplicate heads to where he thinks Sergeant Ryan is. Johan himself will start duplicating to the maximum and then proceeds to try and organize the fleeing civilians in some way, so that they can leave the area quickly and orderly.




Johan, you find it very disturbing when your duplicates do not have the belt you got from Anna.  While they have your uniform and basic gear, the belt simply does not duplicate.

Your full power duplicate makes his way to the truck with everyone else, while your other duplicates run about trying to bring a semblance of order to chaos among the civilians.  Amazingly, they respond well to you in your uniform, and people actually gather around you and start moving as you recommend.

_Diplomacy check of a natural 20.  Chalk another point of good karma up..._

_Because I made a boo boo in a previous issue, letting you duplicate items you didn't pay for, that's currently how your powers work.  HOWEVER, you can spend a hero point to make it work the other way for a single duplicate.  Do that twice and you can take a power stunt when you have points available (2 points) that lets you choose to either duplicate with paid for equipment, or picked up equipment, but not both.  Seems a cool way to handle it and definitely makes you unique among duplicators.  So you could pick up a gun, make a duplicate with your belt, then make a duplicate with the gun._

_Also, are you doing the rapid creation of duplicates for the organizational purpose, or spending half actions to make fully functional ones?  Up to you.  You can also spend a hero point to give your main duplicate the belt if you want, as I said above._


----------



## Mimic (Mar 18, 2004)

Blushing fiercely and flashing the handsome man her most charming smile, Michelle really wants to impress this man so she pushes her powers as far as they can go and attempts to catch the second falling helicopter when it comes into range. Once she has both helicopters, she will lower them to the ground.

(hp used to up energy control to 10 increasing weight capacity to 51,000 lbs)
ooc:would increasing energy control increase the other powers linked to it?

powers: forcefield (free action) energy control: magnetics (half action) flight


----------



## Deva (Mar 19, 2004)

Dodging between the panicking people and cars, even going over a few, Raisa moves quickly to position herself beneath the plummeting chopper. _Just hope its not heavier than that scaffolding back home... _

*ACTIONS*: Raisa will attempt to catch the chopper if Michelle can't stop it.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 19, 2004)

*Freeway*
Michelle focusses on her power, solidifying her hold over the suddenly heavier helicopter and pushing her powers past their limits to grab hold of the plumetting gunship a mere thirty feet before it impacts the ground.  It jerks to a halt.  It's easily the heaviest weight you've ever actually held up.  You don't think you could do much more, if any.  Shaking a bit, you lower the first helicopter 40 feet downward.  It's now 40 feet from the ground.  The other helicopter is 30 feet up.

_Extra effort boosts magnetic control to +10.  Hero point used to combat fatigue.  You have this as long as you sustain your your magnetic control, or until an hour passes._

The man's smile never stops, and he never stops watching you.  As you lower the helicopter, both of him float downward towards you, and slowly circle you, carefully avoiding breaking your energy projections.  One stops right in front of you, collapsing his wand into nothing by pressing it lenghtwise between his palms.  He opens his hands as if to show you he isn't hididng it.  You feel his hand on yours, from behind.

"Let me help," the one behind you says.  You can smell his cologne and feel his breath on your ear as he speaks.  "_Anithos Enhalas,_" he speaks softly, and you feel a brief surge of power shiver through your body.  It seems much easier for you to maintain this power level.

In front of you, he casually wipes a bead of sweat from your forehead before it falls into your eye, and tucks a loose strand of hair behind your ear before floating back, drawing a finger along your cheek as he does.  Behind you, you feel him draw his hand up yours and across your shoulder as he follows himself.  They both float to your left.  "Amazing," they say in unison, and turn to fly off towards the ring of cars.

Raisa, and everyone, sees Michelle somehow surround the plumetting helicopter in a second bubble of magnetic energy, holding both up and starting to lower the first one to the ground.  It is rather startling to see, but not so startling as the men floating near her.  Though you can't hear what he's saying, you have eyes and he has to be one of the most amazing specimens of man you have ever seen.  If you're female, you get flushed just looking at him.  If your male, you would do anything to be an eighth as charismatic as he is.  And there are two of them!  One of him touches her arm and Michelle glows very briefly.  The other touches her face.  Then both float away from her, say something, and fly towards the carnage in the Freeway.

You all hear Kevin shouting orders at you and see him now heading towards you, snapping you out of your temporary daze.  Kevin, you see an amazingly attractive pair of twin men fly overhead into the ring of carnage.

_Michelle gains a hero point.  In fact, it's as if your magnetic control power at PL10 isn't even pushing your limit.  You can, in fact, use extra effort again on it._

_Everyone (including Johan's duplicates thanks to mental link) was affected by his super-charisma.  You all are favorably inclined towards him.  You must make a will save of DC 15 to take any offensive action on him unless he attacks you specifically.  If you are female... it's much, much harder._

_NOW we are using initiative.  You are all 100 feet from the SWAT truck and 120 feet from the combat area, including Kevin who just made it to you.  Michelle, Tara and Anna are 20 feet up._

_Initiatives: Flick 24, Mole 19, Aerin 18, Anithos 16, Tara 16, Raisa 16, Kevin 16, Michelle 16, Anna 16, Rebound 16, Johan 14, Straighjacket 10, Carl 7_

Tara buzzes up next to Michelle.  "Who was that?" she says in a stunned, hushed voice.

_Everyone on initiative 16 may go.  The bad guys have taken their actions.  Cops are ignored because they are unable to affect the mutants.  Michelle, you are responsible enough to not be so distracted as to drop the helicopters._


----------



## buzzard (Mar 19, 2004)

John checks to see if Raisa thinks she can handle the falling chopper. 

 "Raisa you OK with that?"

If she gives the OK he tries to find some sort of tuck or car to stand on to try and reach up for the guy who's dropping choppers. If he can reach him, use accurate attack and get him in a grapple. 

If the guy is obviously out of reach, he will try to move on towards ground targets. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 19, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> If she gives the OK he tries to find some sort of tuck or car to stand on to try and reach up for the guy who's dropping choppers. If he can reach him, use accurate attack and get him in a grapple.
> 
> If the guy is obviously out of reach, he will try to move on towards ground targets.



He's definitely in reach, but you honestly can find no good reason to try to hurt him or restrain him.  He's so cool, it goes beyond cool.  It's super cool.  If there was one guy in life you'd want to be like, it'd be him.  You also notice Michelle seems to be able to easily handle the helicopters suddenly.

You make your way towards the carnage of the battle ring.  Hey!  You might catch up with that awesome flying guy again!

_You soooo fail your will save to attack him.  You got a 9._


----------



## Velmont (Mar 19, 2004)

Now near the group, Kevin looks at Michelle. "Amazing!". He rapidly skae up and looks around. "Where X? Many people are injured... damn, we will need to get them out of there. Raisa, I'll need your power. Trust me, I can handle it."

He touch Raisa

OOC:Extra Effort to gain the Expanded Power extra, and I touch Raisa to gain her power. SPend a HP to not be fatigued.

"I will take care of the wounded! Now where is the original Johan." He saw a Johan with an unusual belt, and take a guess with him and move toward him. "Johan, I need a team of me to take the wounded out of that field..."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tara buzzes up next to Michelle.  "Who was that?" she says in a stunned, hushed voice.




Michelle lets out a small sigh, "I don't know but they said I was amazing."

She stares at the departed man until Kevin's voice snaps her out of her daze

"Oh, that's right the bank robbers. Come on girls we can drool over Mr. gorgeous later. Go stop the mutants, I'll follow as quick as I can." Michelle will lower both helicopters to the ground.

Powers: Flight, Force Field (free action), energy control (full action)


----------



## Deva (Mar 19, 2004)

When Raisa gets a look at the two guys floating around Michelle she raises an eyebrow admiringly, momentarily forgetting about the helicopter direcly above her. "Well damn..."



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Raisa, I'll need your power. Trust me, I can handle it."




The sensation of Kevin's hand touching her brings her out of her daze and she pulls away from him the instant later. "Be careful, *ladrão pequeno*_(translation: little theif)_. Just don't hurt anyone."

She takes off toward the cleared road up ahead.

*ACTION*: Sprinting (full action)


----------



## Calinon (Mar 19, 2004)

*Pool*
_Advancing this for you..._
Loki and Mendez manage to stabilize both Jun Po and Vincent's wounds with the supplies created by Sanjay.  X12, while unconscious, doesn't appear hurt, just exhausted.  Grandmother shows up soon after, Pooky and Dara in tow.  "I'll get help," she says, quickly surveying the information and vanishing in a puff of smoke.

Dara looks around, seeming oblivious to the carnage and unnaturally happy and cheerful.  "Jeeze, what were you guys doing, huh?  Painting accident?" she asks happily, dipping her finger into a large pool of blood.  "I think green or blue'd be better in here.  Hey what's this?" she says, picking up Vince's wing.  "Hey, this looks like one of Vince's wings!"  She gives it a shake.  Blood drips out onto her.  "Hey, it's leaking paint!"  She looks around again and her eyes get big.  "This _is_ one of Vinces wings... that means that stuff is... ohhhhh..."

*Thump*

She's fainted.

_Ten minutes later..._

A pair of ambulances arrives, and whisks Vincent, Jun Po and X12 off to hospital.  Dara comes too and is sent to her room.  You all carry Jackal to the infirmary where strict instructions are left with the nurse to keep him fully sedated.  Cosmo stays behind; just in case.

As the rest of you leave, Grandmother says, "I sent Michelle, John and the others to answer the emergency call from the police on the freeway, Raul."  He splutters.

"Jeezes!  Who's leading?"

"Michelle seems quite capable in that role," Grandmother says reassuringly.  Mendez relaxes a bit, and you wonder if she just used some sort of emotional control on him.

Despite being calmer now, Mendez hustles you two and himself to the War Room and takes a quick stock of the situation.  When you both emerge in your outfits, he's watching an ACTION NEWS report on the monitor.  Michelle catches one, then another helicopter falling from the sky, helped by a pair of blue clothed flying men.  In a ring of destroyed vehicles, something is lining up three armored cars carefully, and two other mutants are battling police officers.

"Sanjay, think you can push your powers to get you and Loki there?  I've seen Titan do it, and I know he's not a speedster normally.  Coms in the area seem to be down and I can't reach the others."

_You'd have to spend a hero point for super flight, but I'll let you and Loki get there if you carry him, in time for round 4 of combat (we haven't finished round 1 yet).  You'll reach the SWAT truck at the end of round 3 if you do that._

*Hospital... an hour later...*
Jun Po sits demurely in her bed, legs tucked under her and eyes closed.  Her damp hair hangs about her shoulders and she's garbed in a slightly damp hospital gown.  She just emerged from the bathroom and shower after the doctor healed her.

Vincent, you are feeling much better.  The pain in your back down to a dull ache that really doesn't restrict your movement at all.  Your back muscles are really sore still, but you can move your wings.  Flight is a long way off though.  The mutant Doctor Johnson, who obviously is Thunder's brother, manages to heal your obvious wounds and ease your back pain, but your muscle aches remain.  He also provides you with some of his own jeans, though you have to go shirtless and shoeless.  He manages to cheer you up, despite your condition, with a few jokes and comments as he heals you.

"Can't go a day without one of you in here, can I?  Best go get a shower yourself, son." he says with a smile as he finishes and moves to X12.  You realize you are still covered in your own dried blood.

X12, you regain consciousness, the doctor's hand on your head keeping you from sitting bolt upright.  Even though he's touching you, you can't even sense a single bit of his health status.  In fact, all you feel is his hand touching your head.  It's warm, except the small band of metal; his wedding ring.  It's kind of odd really, especially when you notice he has a bandage over his right forearm.  He notices you wake up.

"Hey, look who's awake," he says cheerfully.  "Am I going to have to start charging you daily rent?"  You feel remarkably refreshed and invigorated.  You notice your clothes, cleaned, sit folded on the chair next to the bed.

*Freeway*
Kevin mimics Raisa's powers.  He suddenly shoots up in height to seven feet.  His hair grows long and turns a red-brown in color.  His eyes become a deeper brown and his muscles bulge.  He _does not_ spot the original Johan and has no inkling that the one near him isn't the original.  So he speaks to the Johan next to him.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Johan, I need a team of me to take the wounded out of that field.



_Spot check failed on DC30 (very difficult to see a belt on a guy behind cars and among a huge crowd of people over 200 feet away).  You gain raisa's powers after your extra effort, without backash._
_*POWERS: * Super-Strength [+8] [stunt: Lifting; extra: Protection [+8]; extra: Shockwave [+8]_​Michelle successfully lowers both helicopters to the ground safely.  The police clambor and stumble out, one of them giving a wave in thank you to her.

Raisa sprints ahead beside John, Tara buzzing after her.  Anna blasts off, rockets firing, heading at the ring and Carl sprints after Raisa towards the battle site.  Rebound bounces along over every obstacle, landing with a _boing.  _Upon reaching the SWAT truck, you get a glimpse of the three mutants in the ring of wreckage, and see the flying wizards land within it as well.  You come up on a policeman.

"Thank god!" he exclaims.  "We pulled our men out; Two are dead and eighteen wounded, but I think we got everyone out."  As if to refute that statement, a wounded officer suddenly appears, levitating over you, wrapped in a swirling and sparkling energy field.  He lowers down into John's arms.  Above the combat, you see the blue robed wizard open his hands to his sides and give a slight bow, before he vanishes into the ring again.

"I don't know what they want, but you have to stop them.  At least they let the civilians get out of their vehicles before they started blowing things up," he adds as a car sails overhead to land with an explosion among other abandoned vehicles.  The gunfire is tapering off and the helicopters are either pulling back or being driven off by air elementals and energy blasts.

_Initiatives: Flick 24, Mole 19, Aerin 18, Anithos 16, Tara 16, Raisa 16, Kevin 16, Michelle 16, Anna 16, Rebound 16, Johan 14, Straighjacket 10, Carl 7_

_It is Round 2, so post your actions you want to take.  With the exception of the fact the bad guys go first, you guys can do whatever you like really._


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 19, 2004)

"You're mistaken -- I actually never left.  You just imagined actually discharging me and sending me back to the institute," X12 says with a weak chuckle.  "Or it could be like that old movie with Bill Murray, except I keep reliving the same hospital visit over and over."

Getting up to dress, X12 holds up his shirt.  "Tell my laundry service here at the hospital to stop starching my collars so much, please," he quips with a smile.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 19, 2004)

Struggling to sit up, Vince smiles weakly to Jun Po.  "I am glad to see you are ok.  How did we ever get out of there?"  Noticing the caked on blood, Vince gets out of bed heading for the shower.  "Oh man am I ever a mess!  I am surprised I had any blood left after that.  I must have bled myself pink!  Hey Doc, I would love to say it is good to see you again but it hurts way to much to visit more often."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 19, 2004)

Blushing, Michelle smiles and returns a small wave to the police man, she then proceeds to fly towards her team mates that are located by the van.

powers: flight (full action) forcefield (free action) energy control (active - just to keep it at pl 10)


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 19, 2004)

*OoC:* Duplicating at -1 to rank to reduce time to half. I like the idea of the stunt, but would be possible to instead gain (or maybe later upgrade to) an extra that allows the duplication automatically?

*IC:* As soon as all of the civilians are in safety, Johans will start gathering to where to others are. They'll also look for anything that could work as a weapon the way.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 19, 2004)

Thinking the Johan next to him is the original, Kevin will try to mimic him, and then, he will move to the combat site.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 20, 2004)

John will try to climb over the barricades and engage the big guy. He will try for his traditional envelop. He is already grown. He will use accurate attack of +5 to initiate the grapple. 

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (Mar 20, 2004)

Sanjay looks at Randall and rolls his eyes.  "I have to carry him?  You couldn't have left with the others and left Raisa behind, hey?"  He puts his hands out and a gigantic burlap sack appears.  "Okay, climb in." he says seriously before a big grin pops up on his face.  "Just kidding," he says, the sack disappearing.  "Let's go.  And just so you know, I don't usually do this on the first date."


----------



## Deva (Mar 20, 2004)

Raisa focusses on the woman using the funky tentacles to deflect any offensive against her and her companions. With a wry grin, Raisa steps around the truck. "Lets see her stop this..." She runs forward.

*ACTIONS*: Raisa will attempt to tackle the woman.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

*The Hospital*


> "I am glad to see you are ok. How did we ever get out of there?"



"I am much relieved to see you are whole as well, Vincent," she says without opening her eyes. "And I am sorry I so sorely underestimated Jackal's power. It is a mistake I shall never forget."

"Mendez got an Ambulance for you three. I was shocked to hear you were coming right from the institute," the doctor says. "I knew it had to be bad or my counterpart there," he says, nodding at X12, "would have handled it I'm sure."



> "Oh man am I ever a mess! I am surprised I had any blood left after that. I must have bled myself pink! Hey Doc, I would love to say it is good to see you again but it hurts way to much to visit more often."



"Well, it looks like you got off lucky, honestly. I'll be comparing those scans of your new wings to try to figure out how that happened," he says.



> "Tell my laundry service here at the hospital to stop starching my collars so much, please," he quips with a smile.



"And you get a darn alarm clock. All I get to do is wake you up. Your regeneration takes care of the rest. I have more important things to do than do wake up calls," he adds with a smile.

Once Vince enters the bathroom, the doctor moves over to Jun Po's bed. He pulls the screen around the side of the bed, blocking any view from the hallway. "Still in pain?" he asks quietly, sitting behind her and opening the back of her gown.

"It is a small price to pay," she says.

"I'll take that as a yes," he replies. He pulls on some surgical gloves and removes the bandages covering her shoulders. Though X12 probably shouldn't be looking, he sees the wounds are stitched closed, not healed, and are red and inflamed. Some yellowish fluid is soaked into the bandages, and appears to be leaking from the cuts. The doctor says something very quietly to her and you can't pick it up, and she nods her head slightly. He runs a finger over one of the cuts and Jun Po flinches.

"It's infected, but I've never seen an infection progress this quickly before. We'll have to run some tests. I promise I'll figure it out," he says, applying new bandages to the wounds.

"I trust your abilities, Doctor Johnson," Jun Po replies.

"I'll get you something for the pain as well," he says.

"No." The word is said very adamantly.

"Look, you don't have anything to pr..."

"No."

"Fine, fine. Let's get that gown off so I can check your other injuries. Those I should be able to take care of," he says, getting up and pulling the screen around fully. "Show's over, son," he says to X12 as he closes the screen.

*Freeway*
Loki hops onto Sanjay's back and the two rocket out of HQ and towards the freeway. He pushes his power past its normal limits, and the scenery turns into a streaking blur.

Raisa bursts past the ring of car wrecks as Straightjacket puts one huge leg over a crushed Honda, stepping into the ring. She charges straight at the woman with the tentacles springing from her body. The tendrils appear to be made of some sort of force, not any flesh. She sees Raisa at the last instant, and backpedals one step as force tendrils slap at Raisa. Raisa plows through them, driving her body into the woman, slamming her to the ground, landing atop her.

_Hit with a 30. Trip opposed roll: Raisa gets 22, Flick gets a 15. Flick is prone._

Tara streaks up towards the flying man who controls the wind. He sees her coming, and ready for her, unleashes a viscious blast of wind. It forces her wings back, swirling about them, making it impossible to beat, and Tara starts to plummet. The wizard appears just under her, catching her easily with that ready smile still on his face. Tara appears very flustered, blushing badly as he lowers her to the ground just inside the ring, still snared by the wind. He kisses her on the cheek, flying up and away a bit immediately after. Tara faints.

_Readied attack by Aerin, snare on Tara. Readied action by Anithos used to catch her and lower her to safety. Tara fails her saving throw badly, and is overwhelmed by her experience with Anithos._

Johan continues guiding people, who are listening and responding well. Leaving a few of his doubles in charge, Johan sprints towards the combat.

_It will take you one more round to get there; you should leave at least 2 duplicates in charge of the crowd, but the rest can come with you. You spot no useable weapons beyond pieces of useless metal and chunks of asphault._

Kevin touches Johan only to find out that it isn't the original. Without anything to show for his effort (aside from being freaking huge now), he runs into the ring of cars as Rebound bounces over his head and Anna streaks at the flying man.

Rebound slams into the giant mole. He's definitely a huge upright mole with hair and the snout and sightless eyes and tiny ears and a cute round fuzzy bottom punctuated by fifteen inch razor sharp claws on his hands and six or seven inch ones on his feet. Oh, and he stands a mind boggling 16 feet in height. Needless to say, the Mole doesn't move and Rebound bounces past.

_Rebound hits, but the Mole makes his save._

Anna lets out a blast of ice as she flies towards the man. It hits the swirling energy field surrounding him, and disappates with a shower of snow.

John, at his full height, comes up about even with the Mole creature, but the Mole is much wider. John moves to wrap him up, and for a moment it seems to work. Then a swirling beam of sparkling energy comes from the wizard, previously unseen, sitting on the edge of the lead armored vehicle, and hits the Mole. He grows another sixteen feet, towering over John. Without much effort, the creature swats John, who stumbles back a few feet.

_Second wizard uses readied spell to grow the Mole. John hits with a 18 score. Grapple check: John 25, Mole 32 (John gets a natural 1 (16) [hero point use assumed, gets a 7, becomes a 10, score result 25], Mole gets a 2 on the dice [was using villian point on roll less than 10, gets a 12 and ends up with a 38 grapple check]._

_The mole is now TWO size categories bigger than you._

Carl walks out from behind a car and opens his mouth, releasing a bolt of vibrating energy. From her back, a tendril of force bursts from Flick, knocking the missle into the air and away.

_Readied deflection succeeds. Carl's attack is deflected away._

The perfectly lined up armored cars look so odd in the ring of cars, it's almost laughable.

Flick, despite the smacking tendril snaking out of her, seems completely focussed on Raisa. "Get the hell off!" she says angrily. You hear a click, then suddenly are airborn as something presses into your stomach, lifting you up and back. You land with a crunch against a truck, on your rear. You see the woman kip up without effort, a long staff grasped in her hands. She spins it, points it at you and an energy blast envelops you! It tears a small hole in your sleeve!

_Flick uses her staff to throw you off (not really needed, just for effect since you didn't have a grapple or pin) and kips up, blasting you with a bolt of kinetic force from her staff. She hits with a 22. DC 15 damage save gets you a 7. Hero point used (if I recall you said to previously below a certain level), resulting in a 19. You take no damage._

"How goes it up there, Aerin?" she calls up.

The Mole's nose twitches and he stomps right at Straightjacket, kicking him! He goes flying through the air, smashing _through_ an upturned bus, ripping it in half and sliding to a halt on his back over 40 feet away! The Mole turns and heads for the front of the caravan of armored vehicles, carefuly inspecting how it is lined up, ignoring you all.

_Hit with a 17. Damage save is an 18, failing. You are stunned and knocked back 45 feet! For a warning... Knockback is the damage bonus of the attack, less the targets amazing save and immovability bonus, all x5 feet. Please, don't miss that warning._

Aerin, the man in the sky, calls back down, "Worry about that Amazon of yours; I can handle myself, Flick."

"Right," she calls back, and a faint green glow starts to surrond Flick.

Aerin waves his hands and suddenly twenty, foot tall oriental dragons, composed entirely of swirly, cloudlike air, appear, streaking at Anna. They grab her in their tiny claws and fangs, carrying her rapidly into the sky over one hundred feet in a manner of seconds. His force field bursts outwards as well, suddenly strengthened.

The blue garbed wizard flies over to Raisa, landing lightly on his feet before her. He smiles down to her, and extends his hand to her, standing between Flick and Raisa, helping Raisa to her feet. "You tore your uniform," he says lyrically, running his finger over a tear in your sleeve. "_Anithos Repari._"His magic surrounds your arm and the tear vanishes. "All better," he says, floating up and back from you, his hand lingering in yours until he's out of range.

_You get a 12 on your will save. You are restricted to one HALF action next round._

Gazing over the armored cars, the Mole rumbles, "Anithos, get off your ass and make yourself useful."

"You _are _over thirty feet tall, the young ladies uniform is repaired and Flick and Aerin have things well in hand," he replies with a ready grin, smiling at the huge creature.

"I am glad you are enjoying yourself. But would you keep them away from my trucks, please."

"Of course, gentle patron. Your wish is my command," he replies, bowing gracefully. He turns and point his wand at Kevin, saying "_Anithos Vindu!_" and a swirling ray of sparkling energy lazily snakes its way towards him. It creeps along the ground, taking on the form of a giant silver serpent with blue flecks on its scales. It rears up before Kevin and slowly starts to undulate back and forth... back and forth... back and forth... Kevin's eyes glaze over and he starts to move his head with the undulations.

_Anithos casts a spell. He hits with a 22. Kevin gets a 4 on his will save. I assume you want to use a hero point. End result is a 15 and he is paralyzed (barely). As a half action next round, you can attempt to free yourself. If you fail, you can do nothing. If you succeed, you get a normal HALF action. On the bright side, you can attack him freely now if you really want to, though deep down, you know you don't (you don't need to make a will save to attack the wizard)._

_Initiatives: Flick 24, Mole 19, Aerin 18, Anithos 16, Tara 16, Raisa 16, Kevin 16, Michelle 16, Anna 16, Rebound 16, Johan 14, Straighjacket 10, Carl 7_

_Conditions: Flick 1VP, Mole 1VP, Aerin 1VP, Tara 1HP (unconscious, snared), Raisa 1HP (half-action only) , Straightjacket 1HP (1S, stunned, prone), Kevin 2HP (paralyzed - next round save result 14; state if you want to re-roll and state a half action like you did)_

_Other Conditions:  Vincent 3HP, Jun Po 6HP (2L, Disabled?), X12 2HP, Sanjay 1HP_

*All of you are up!*


----------



## Mimic (Mar 20, 2004)

Michelle reaches the combat area and notices the armored cars that are lined up, "_this is going to piss them off._" She thinks to herself, with a slight smirk on her face.

Magnetic force ripples out as she attempts to encompass the armored cars, lift them off the ground and retreat backwards.

Powers: forcefield (free action) energy contol [pl10?] (half action) flight (half action)

(read the ooc will use a hp to up the pl to 12 and grab as many as I can)


----------



## Deva (Mar 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The blue garbed wizard flies over to Raisa, landing lightly on his feet before her. He smiles down to her, and extends his hand to her, standing between Flick and Raisa, helping Raisa to her feet. "You tore your uniform," he says lyrically, running his finger over a tear in your sleeve. "_Anithos Repari._"His magic surrounds your arm and the tear vanishes. "All better," he says, floating up and back from you, his hand lingering in yours until he's out of range.




Raisa stares dreamily after the waizard, a faint blush rising into her cheeks as a whistful sigh escapes her lips. Now there was a specimen of _So Fine_, even moreso than Cosmo and he's drop dead gorgeous even if he is an ass. But this guy in blue... She sighs again. He is so beyond hot and a gentleman to boot. He had the entire package, and Raisa definately wouldn't mind seeing his... package.

A heatbeat passes after the man of her dreams floats away, and she finds her gaze once against falling onto the woman with the stick. "Oh yeah, I forgot about you!" Raisa lunges at the woman, fist flying through the air toward her face.

*ACTIONS*: Attack: Punch (1/2 Action) - Since you didn't mention the distance between the two, I'm assuming she's within striking distance, if not I will edit.


----------



## Mule (Mar 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Loki hops onto Sanjay's back and the two rocket out of HQ and towards the freeway.



"Hi ho Silver... AWAY!! Giddeyup!"


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 20, 2004)

After the doctor comes out from handling Jun Po's other injuries, X12 asks him to come over.

Quietly, X12 asks Doctor Johnson a question once he comes over.  "It's probably just superstitious nonsense, but you said you don't know what the infection is, or how it's progressing so fast... I cringe even saying this, knowing what I do about biology, but... could Jackal have infected her with some kind of 'lycanthropic' agent, like werewolves in old movies?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 20, 2004)

Four of Johans will stay to make sure that the civilians get out safely. Once they are all out, the duplicates left behind will dissolve.

The duplicate that is already with the others speaks. "So we are fighting a woman with some kind of force ability, a gigantic mole, and the epitome of maledom with wizardly abilities. Somebody want to devise a strategy beyond just straight out bashing them to the ground?"


----------



## Velmont (Mar 20, 2004)

_9 against 4 an we can't even touch them, that's bad... stay focus Kevin, stay focus!_ 

OOC: Kevin try to shake off, and he rr any result lower than fourtenn on THAT roll.

If he shake off, he will close on Mole. "You don't want me? Here I come."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hospital*
It's a long wait for the doctor to get done.  Vince is just drying off in the bathroom

"While I appreciate your paranoia," the doctor says with a wry grin, "Jackal is not a movie werewolf.  But he certainly could be the cause of the infection.  I'll have to get a blood sample from him to do some tests."

Jun Po, dressed again in her hospital gown, and sitting in the same position as before, remains silent, eyes closed, regulating her breathing.

*Freeway*
Raisa shakes free of her wistfullness, steps forward and takes a huge cut at Flick with her fist.  A tendril whips out from Flick, wrapping around her fist and reflecting it back at Raisa.  Raisa ends up punching herself in the face!  Luckily, she doesn't hurt herself.

_Raisa hits with a 24.  Flick's deflection score is 27.  Flick reflects with a 23.  Raisa makes her damage save with a 23 versus DC 15._

Michelle sweeps in, pushing her powers even further, wrapping the three huge armored cars in a magnetic field.  The field shimmers about the cars, and they slowly start rising off the ground.  The Mole growls out, "Get your own trucks," clamping his paws over the second one, and putting his huge form on the first.  The added weight on the first sends it on a short drop back towards the ground, and he easily holds the other against Michelle's powers, while the third one floats out of order towards the edge of the ring of cars.

_Weight limit would be three, but the mole is massive.  You get one up, are in a tug of war with the second, and the third remains on the ground.  Opposed check ends in a stand off; Michelle 28, Mole 28.  But you have a feeling he really didn't have a good grip.  Extra effort puts your base energy control to 12; HP counters fatigue._

Johan makes it to the battle area with his double, his comments striking a rather poinant chord with Raisa.  Inside the ring, you actually see a number of police weapons; revolvers, rifles and shot-guns, laying about.  You also see Tara slumped unconscious against a nearby wrecked car.

_You can reach one of each from where you are._

You hear Anna scream somewhere overhead, and from far above she starts plumetting downward, her rockets puttering out, air elementals swirling around her intake valves, blocking the air flow.

"Aerin, you fool!  Release her!" Anithos shouts, the first time you've heard him raise his voice, or seen his features hold anything but a smile.  His voice holds equal anger and concern.

"Jeezes, Anithos," he replies, but the air creatures disappate.  Anna's rockets fire moments before impact, and she skims along the ground, armor scraping asphault, sending up sparks.  She pulls up before the car wreck ring, rising back into the air.

_Anna is effectively snared by the air emlementals.  Anna fails to get free of the air snare, but is released at the end of her round before she crash lands._

Rebound returns, slamming bodily into Aerin as he passes.  The impact knocks Aerin tumbling downward, though he manages to right himself and touch down without injury.

_Rebound hits with a 19, power attack at maximum.  Aerin fails his save and takes 1S, and is driven down to the ground._

Kevin struggles to free himself from the paralyzing power of the mystical snake, but can't.

_14 isn't good enough this round.  You remain paralyzed._

Tara remains unconscious, a small smile on her face.

Carl turns and lets a blast of energy out at Aerin.  The blast is absorbed by the swirling force of air surrounding the man.

_Carl hits with a 21, but Aerin makes his save._

_Initiatives: Flick 24, Mole 19, Aerin 18, Anithos 16, Tara 16, Raisa 16, Kevin 16, Michelle 16, Anna 16, Rebound 16, Johan 14, Neutron 13, Loki 13, Straighjacket 10, Carl 7

Conditions: Flick 1VP, Mole 1VP, Aerin 1VP (1S), Tara 1HP (unconscious, snared), Raisa 1HP, Straightjacket 1HP (1S, stunned, prone), Kevin 2HP (paralyzed - next round save result 14; state if you want to re-roll and state a half action like you did), Michelle 1HP (Energy Control 12)_

_Straightjacket is up._

Sanjay and Loki come into sight of the combat (and will be able to act NEXT turn, after the bad guys go).  There is a lot of carnage, and a huge empty ring with three armored cars more or less lined up.  Raisa is battling a woman on the ground with wierd force tendrils stringing from her, knocking Raisa's punches aside.  Anna nearly crashes to the ground, barely recovering.  Dara lies unconscious on the ground.  Kevin is perfectly still, a mystical silvery serpent undulating before him.  John is picking himself up some forty feet away, a ruined bus and knocked aside cars showing the path that he must have been knocked along.  Rebound and Carl are attacking a man wrapped in a swirling field of air.  Oh, and a giant, 35 foot tall mole is standing on one armored car, holding another while yet a third floats away, guided by Michelle.  Johan is retreiving something from the ground.  And a pair of dark blue garbed men with wands float about.  Man... they look cool, even from here!


----------



## Elementor (Mar 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Hospital*
> It's a long wait for the doctor to get done.  Vince is just drying off in the bathroom




Coming out of the washroom after his shower, Vince is still drying his hair.  He is now wearing the jeans that the doctor lent him but is obviously shirtless and barefoot.  "Hey Doc, Thanks for the loaners," he says indicating the jeans, "I'll make sure they get back to you as soon as I get some of my own clothes again.  So what kind of tests did you want to do on these wings?  They feel strong but I feel way too sore to be trying them out anytime soon.  I can't thank you enough X, for fixing me up after Jackal tore my one wing off."

"Where is my wing by the way?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 20, 2004)

Johan sends two duplicates to pick up a rifle and a shotgun (one being the full-power one), and two duplicates to take a look at Tara. He will himself duplicate, spending a hero point to have one of them have the force field, the other a normal one.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 20, 2004)

_Come on Kev, it isn't a snake, it is a little prestidigitator trick. MOVE!_

Kevin try to shake up again (rr anything under 14 on THAT roll), after that, if he can move, he will go for the Mole again.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2004)

*Hospital*


			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> So what kind of tests did you want to do on these wings? They feel strong but I feel way too sore to be trying them out anytime soon. I can't thank you enough X, for fixing me up after Jackal tore my one wing off."
> 
> "Where is my wing by the way?



"Oh, just some scans.  I have a few already from when you were in here before.  I'd like to check out the bone structure and circulation.  That way if anything happens to your wings and I'm not around, someone else can help you out.  We can do that now if you feel up to it," he says.  "I have to call to get a blood sample from Jackal, and would prefer it if you weren't running around at mach speed just yet, at least until your wing muscles finish knitting.  Should kill some time until someone can come get you and X."

*Freeway*
As John tries to clear the cobwebs, a painfully ugly odour you recognize as the smelling salts your dad always uses.  You blink and before you are even recovered you are pulled to your feet by your arm.

"Come on, boy," he says.  "Shake it off.  You're tougher than that.  Hell, it wasn't even that big of a bus!"

To anyone who can see, which would be Sanjay and Loki, Straightjacket seems to be physically drug to his feet, though nobody is there to do it, then sent stumbling back towards battle, still shaking his head.

_Your father gives you a free unstun and pulls you to your feet.  You are dazed, but mobile and stagger back towards battle._

"Flick, Aerin, get in your trucks.  Anithos, get that other truck back here and do your thing!" the Mole calls out.  He wrenches the truck in his massive paws free of Michelle's grasp, slamming it to the ground.  He takes one long step, and swats Michelle with a clubbing backhand and she cartwheels through the air, right into Straightjacket, who manages to catch her and prevent her suffering further harm.

_The Mole gets a 33 versus Michelle's 27 on the opposed grapple.  He takes a short step and clubs her (29).  Michelle gets a 21 damage save, getting stunned and cartwheeling through the air.  You can spend a hero point to immediately unstun if you want to act.  You are held aloft by John currently, but have no sustained powers._

As Michelle hits John, the third armored car drops towards the ground.  With one hand the Mole catches it and sets it back in line.

"Sorry, sweetie.  Gotta fly," Flick says.  She jabs her staff into the ground and a blast rockets her through the sky.  She lands nimbly by the lead truck, hopping into the cab and firing it up.  As she does so, you notice a force field spring up around the truck!

Aerin heads for the truck.  As he runs, he leaves a small cloud in his wake.  The cloud pulses... pulses... and explodes!  Small air dragons streak outward toward everyone within the ring, circling your legs so quickly that it's hard to move!

_Area affect SLOW.  Saves:  Raisa 4, Carl 10, Johan(s) 4 (HP result 14), Rebound 20 (successful), Michelle 14, Anna 10, Straightjacket 6, Kevin 14.  Everyone but Rebound is restricted to a half action.  None of you are within movement distance of the trucks._

That done, Aerin steps into the second truck, starting it.  A force field springs up about that one as well!

"Now Anithos!" shouts the Mole.

Anithos responds by rising in the air above the trucks, his other self rising to float just below him.  Between them, a huge silken sheet appears, and they spin it outwards, the silk growing and growing.  Finally, they release it, and it cascades down to cover all three trucks, the Mole and the lower Anithos.

"Ladies and Gentlemen," Anithos calls, wand in hand, turning to capture you all in his gaze.  "May I have your attention!"

_Thanks to his previous effect, everyone but Kevin is mesmerized by this.  Sanjay: 11, Loki: 14 (WILL Saves - failed)._

"Watch and be amazed at this feat of mystical mastery, as I make your foes magically disappear!"  There is a brief rumble through the area, like thunder, then with an explosion of light he rips the sheet into the air!  It vanishes and beneath... is nothing but bare and unbroken pavement.  No trace of the trucks, the Mole or your other foes remain.  Only one Anithos, floating down to touch down on the ground where the trucks stood.

"You have amazed and astounded me with your powers and control, your fearlessness and heroism," he announces.  You all feel he's looking right at you when he says this.  Even Tara seems conscious again and hears it.  "Had my companions been forced to battle you longer, it leaves no doubt in my mind the results.  I yield to your combined abilities," he says, bowing low.  "But I must bid you all adieu.  I hope we shall meet again."

He casts his hand towards the ground and there is a puff of smoke, obscuring him completely.  It blows away quickly, and he has vanished.

*Michelle*
You can't see them, but the amount of metal in those truck is easy to pick up.  It's below you... a good thirty feet below you!  Come to think of it, Anithos would be down there too.  Now how to get down.  Hey... that iron rebar in the asphault shouldn't be so broken up where the trucks were, especially since the ground is so solid...

As you trigger your powers, you feel like Anithos is touching your arm again, at least in your mind, and realize your powers have only slightly diminished.

_Michelle's Magnetic control (and now all related powers) are rank 10._

*Loki*
When you approached to see the lined up armored cars, you also noticed white lines on the ground, the trucks perfectly within them.  While Anithos captured your attention and was amazing, his 'magic' you quickly recognize as illusion.  And it's not as detailed as yours.

His two selves wove a perfect illusion of the silk sheet, then at the moment of the thunder and light explosion, wove an absolutely perfect illusion of an empty roadway.  Even more amazing, the remaining Anithos held it together as his counterpart entered the third truck and fired it up, and as the mole dove into the ground, tunnelling down.  The 'thunder' was the sound of the earth opening up, dropping the trucks beneath the earth.  The smooth pavement is an illusion over a gaping hole with a dirt ramp leading into the sewers!

You see that illusionist, invisible and flying down the ramp after the silently fleeing trucks.

Nobody else has noticed.

*Everyone*
Tara stands up, free of her snare and dazed, looking about in amazement.  "Wow..." is all she says.  "He... kissed me," she says, rubbing her cheek in a daze.

Kevin shakes free of his paralysis, and the serpent vanishes.

The rest of you shake free of the thrall Anithos held your attention with to perform the magic, looking around, wondering how he did that and wondering if you'll ever see him again.  As you stand there, the air dragons disappate, freeing you from the slow.

Sanjay and Loki, you are in the same boat as everyone BUT Kevin, who must make will saves (DC15 or higher, depending on sex) to attack Anithos.  You know he's the bad guy, but ... he's just too cool to be a bad guy, isn't he?

_Initiatives: Flick 24, Mole 19, Aerin 18, Anithos 16, Tara 16, Raisa 16, Kevin 16, Michelle 16, Anna 16, Rebound 16, Johan 14, Neutron 13, Loki 13, Straighjacket 10, Carl 7

Conditions: Flick 1VP, Mole 2VP, Aerin 2VP (1S), Tara 1HP (snared), Raisa 1HP, Straightjacket 1HP (1S), Kevin 2HP, Michelle 1HP (Energy Control 10), Johan 1HP_

_Battle might be over; if it resumes, initiative order is the same._


----------



## Velmont (Mar 21, 2004)

"Hey, the con artist, Where are you going!" shouts Kevin. He moves over the place where the trucks and the Mole was, searching for any trace of the whole thing. If he find nothing, he will punch throught the asphalt, to look if they woudl not have gone that way...


----------



## Mule (Mar 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Watch and be amazed at this feat of mystical mastery, as I make your foes magically disappear!"



"Wow!  That guy's good!  You guys sure he's one of the bad guys?"  Randall will announce as soon as Sanjay sets him down on the ground.  "Never fear though, the cavalry has arrived!"  referring to himself and Neutron.


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> *Loki*
> The smooth pavement is an illusion over a gaping hole with a dirt ramp leading into the sewers.



Loki points where the hole in the pavement is.  "They went thataway!"  Loki will run over to the hole and jump into it so that he is half in and half out, hopefully dispelling the illusion.  "Let's get 'em!"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2004)

> Loki points where the hole in the pavement is. "They went thataway!" Loki will run over to the hole and jump into it so that he is half in and half out, hopefully dispelling the illusion. "Let's get 'em!"



Loki runs over and litterally steps _through_ the pavement.  The illusion is unbroken, but seeing him walk downward like he's going down a ramp is eerily funky.  When Kevin runs over and touches the ground, he finds no ground, and falls over, through the pavement as well, picking himself up.  Only his shoulders and head stick out through the pavement where he stands.

_Only Loki can see through the illusion, but you can all guess where the ramp is from his and Kevin's actions, and can get under the illusion.  It will take about a minute to shake off the snare and get underway.  I'll assume everyone wants to go down._

The ramp is very steep, easily a 25 degree angle.  It's also huge, around fifteen feet across and twenty feet high.  It's pitch black, but you see faint lighting at the bottom, some fifty feet away.  In the distance, you hear the hum of engines and you can smell exhaust fumes.  Above you, you can now see perfectly through the illusion to the sky.  It is transparent, though you can tell it's there.

_Movement is very slow unless you come up with a light source or have darkvision.  It'll take about 30 seconds to traverse the tunnel._


----------



## Mimic (Mar 21, 2004)

Michelle will follow the tunnel.

"Loki, can you give us some light? Sanjay, once we catch up with them it's your job to disable the vans, melt the wheels, blow up the engine. What ever it takes. Nice of you guys to join the fun, any other reinforcements on the way?"

Powers: forcefield (free action) flight (full action) energy control: active (pl 10)


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

"Geez, man.  It's not your trick, so you gotta go and ruin it for everyone else, right?" Sanjay says, flying to the "hole" and stepping in.  "Let's do this, then!"



> Movement is very slow unless you come up with a light source or have darkvision.




OOC: Um..._looks at Loki_...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Michelle will follow the tunnel.
> 
> "Loki, can you give us some light? Sanjay, once we catch up with them it's your job to disable the vans, melt the wheels, blow up the engine. What ever it takes."




"Alright, sounds like fun," Sanjay says with a grin.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Nice of you guys to join the fun, any other reinforcements on the way?"




"Hey, what other reinforcements do you need?  I mean, really?" he says in an oh-so truly wounded voice.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 21, 2004)

"Randall, I'll need your powers..." Kevin will touch Loki to get his power, after that, he will start to run after the Mole & cie.


----------



## Mule (Mar 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Um...looks at Loki...



"Just a little light bug for you all aren't I"  Randall shrugs his shoulders and creates a small globe of light, adequate for lighting the tunnel.


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Randall, I'll need your powers..."



"Ok, but beware all the demands you'll get to save the day..."


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> any other reinforcements on the way?"



"Not that we know of"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 21, 2004)

With the new situation, Johan changes his duplication needs. He creates two duplicates with the force field (spending two hero points on the process and needing two rounds due to that) as he moves towards the hole. Each one of his duplicates and he himself will pick up weapons left behind by the policemen.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "While I appreciate your paranoia," the doctor says with a wry grin, "Jackal is not a movie werewolf. But he certainly could be the cause of the infection. I'll have to get a blood sample from him to do some tests."




"With all due respect to Jun Po, who deserves most of the credit for subduing Jackal, I just wouldn't want to have to subdue her as a werewolf with her already formidable martial abilities," X12 says with a sigh.



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> I can't thank you enough X, for fixing me up after Jackal tore my one wing off."
> 
> "Where is my wing by the way?




"You're welcome, Vince.  I don't know if they removed it from the pool area.  I actually have an errand I'd like to run, given our free time here.  If you'd like to come with, Vince, I'd appreciate the company... that is, if we're released, Doctor Johnson," X12 says.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 21, 2004)

John will follow the rest of them down into the obscured hole. He'll try to wrap up the air guy since the confined space might make him close enough to reach. 

Accurate attack for 5, grapple. HP if roll is <11. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2004)

> "You're welcome, Vince. I don't know if they removed it from the pool area. I actually have an errand I'd like to run, given our free time here. If you'd like to come with, Vince, I'd appreciate the company... that is, if we're released, Doctor Johnson," X12 says.




"You're free to leave the room, but not the hospital. You have to be signed out by one of your guardians from the institute, and since Jun Po is a patient here, she can't do that for you. You'll have to wait until someone comes to pick you up. Plus, I'd like to run those tests on Vince before he leaves, in case there are complications from his new bone structure," the doctor says.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You're free to leave the room, but not the hospital. You have to be signed out by one of your guardians from the institute, and since Jun Po is a patient here, she can't do that for you. You'll have to wait until someone comes to pick you up. Plus, I'd like to run those tests on Vince before he leaves, in case there are complications from his new bone structure," the doctor says.




"Well... that's unfortunate," X12 says.  "Perhaps I'll meander down to Emergency Medicine and see if I can offer my assistance to the Chief Resident."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2004)

> "Perhaps I'll meander down to Emergency Medicine and see if I can offer my assistance to the Chief Resident."



"Well, I'm sure he'd appreciate that," the Doctor says, "if you had your medical licenses and were fully insured against malpractice. It might be different if you had your healing powers working, but when I scanned you earlier, I noticed they are badly in flux right now. Good news though, it looks like they should return to normal in a few days. Hey, you can help me with the scans of Vince though. It'd probably be good for you to see how things are working in those wings of his, since you'll be healing him more than I will be. If Vince doesn't mind that is."


----------



## Deva (Mar 21, 2004)

Able to see better with the aid of Randall's light, Raisa picks up the pace and hurries after the trucks. It also meant the possibility of seeing Anithos again, and there was no hiding the half smile on her lips at that thought.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 21, 2004)

"That would be fine, Doctor Johnson," X12 says.  "I will have to look into petitioning for my license, or enrolling in classes to complete whatever course work I might still require.  I'm not just a pretty face, you know," X12 says with cheesy grin.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2004)

*Beneath the Freeway*
As a group, you head to the ramp and race downwards, lead by Loki's lights.  The earthen ramp comes to a smooth entrance into the MCNY waste reclamation system.  Rather than a smelling cesspool, the huge tube you are now in has only ankle deep, mucky water rolling through the bottom of it.  You can plainly see the trucks went to the right, from the dirt tire marks leading into the water.  The smell of exhaust fumes is in the air.

Weak solar conducting strips line the walls and ceiling, providing very weak light.  Down the tunnel in the distance, you see tail lights for a moment, then the sound of squeeling tires and the lights vanish.  The trucks must have gone around a corner!  A small breeze blows in your face, from the direction the trucks went.

*Johan*
Everyone runs ahead as you spend time duplicating.  You then recover a few weapons.  Two of your doubles have hand blasters (4L), one has a sniper rifle (6L, +1 to hit, 20 bullet clip) and you have a shotgun (5L, 10 rounds).  By the time you make it to the ramp, you have to feel your way around to find it.  Once you are below the illusion, nobody is in sight.  

You make your way down the ramp and determine the truck went to your right.  Faint light is in the tunnel provided by solar conducting strips.  You see nobody, hear nothing but the trickling of water and smell nothing but the faint sewage odor, a faint breeze coming from the direction the trucks appear to have gone.

*Everyone*
Sanjay bursts down the hall after the vans at sprint speed.  Straightjacket shrinks slightly to move freely and dashes after him, Raisa splashing along beside.  Kevin quickly touches Loki and copies his powers, both sprinting down the hall after Sanjay.  Tara buzzes along with Sanjay and Anna blasts off, rockets blaring in the sewer.  Michelle zips along above them.  You hit the turn.  It's a nearly complete right angle, and you all come around it to see the truck tail lights winking in the distance.  You hear the sound of their engines as well.  The breeze isn't present in this tunnel.

Rebound is struggling to keep up.  His bouncing is utterly useless in here and he's not in the best of shape for this.  Nobody notices really, as you are all focussed on the trucks.

_This is what everyone other than Johan, Raisa and Michelle sees._

*Raisa*
You find yourself lagging slightly behind (about 10 feet) of everyone else.  When you come to the corner, something gives you pause.  Everything looks right, but the breeze that is present in the tunnel is coming right out of the wall of the sewer.  There is no vent or fan present.  Rebound comes up behind you, gasping for breath.

"What... you stopping... for, Raisa," he wheezes out.  "Damn, that breeze... feels good... hey... what the... that's a solid wall," he says, standing upright again.

*Michelle*
As you fly around the corner, you notice several, slightly smaller tunnels in the distance.  You could swear you saw the flash of a silver cape around the second one.  Tara pokes you and gives a little nod of her head left, a big smile on her face and starts to drop back slightly, behind everyone.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hey, you can help me with the scans of Vince though. It'd probably be good for you to see how things are working in those wings of his, since you'll be healing him more than I will be. If Vince doesn't mind that is."




"I don't mind at all.  Just point me where to go and I am all yours."


----------



## Deva (Mar 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You find yourself lagging slightly behind (about 10 feet) of everyone else.  When you come to the corner, something gives you pause.  Everything looks right, but the breeze that is present in the tunnel is coming right out of the wall of the sewer.  There is no vent or fan present.  Rebound comes up behind you, gasping for breath.
> 
> "What... you stopping... for, Raisa," he wheezes out.  "Damn, that breeze... feels good... hey... what the... that's a solid wall," he says, standing upright again.




Stopping all together, Raisa narrows her eyes questioningly and raises her hand to the wall.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2004)

*Raisa*
It looks like the same stuff as is in the rest of the sewer. It feels like the same stuff. But it's definitely the source of the breeze, and it appears solid. Other than the breeze, nothing appears out of place.

_If it was an illusion, Loki would have seen through it. He didn't even notice it.  It's more a case of you touching the wall, but finding nothing wrong other than the breeze.  The others are dashing rapidly away._


----------



## Deva (Mar 21, 2004)

She shakes her head, confused. "Something's not kosher," She mumbles to herself. " Hold on a sec, will you Jackson?" Raisa feels along the wall, looking for a switch or sign that its a secret door. Of course, if she can't find anything, there are other ways to open a door...

OOC: She will take a moment to examine the wall, but if she can't find something after a few seconds she'll use her master key - AKA, her fist.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2004)

*Raisa*
You feel along the wall and can't find any switch or latch or anything.  There isn't even a noticeable seem to indicate it would be a fake wall!  You tap it with your fists, growling.

"Uh, Raisa, maybe you shouldn't be..." Rebound says.

_BAM!_

You slam your fist into the wall.  Bricks crumble, but disappate into nothing before they hit the floor.

_BAM!  BAM!_

The wall comes apart, all four four feet of its thickness, disappating in a gust of wind.  It reveals a continuance of the tunnel straight ahead, but there is another wall infront of that.  Twenty seconds later, there's no more wall and the tunnel continues downward.  You smell exhaust fumes.

"Never mind," Rebound says.

*Johan*
Johan, you hear a faint sound like someone breaking apart a brick wall with a sledgehammer, from behind you.  You turn to see Raisa slamming through the wall of the sewer, and Rebound ducking flying bricks that seem to vanish as they go.  You are now 80 feet from her.  You are, however, gaining on the trucks ahead, probably only two hundred yards behind now, so who knows what they are doing.

_Focussed on what you hear behind you and the trucks ahead, you fail to spot anyone moving to the side tunnel._

*Loki*
Something's not right here.  First, you hear something like a person breaking down a wall with a hammer or pick.  Second, now that you are closer, you can only see the outline of the trucks ahead.  If you didn't know better you'd swear they were just an.... ILLUSION!  You spin to see Raisa beating down the wall of the sewer behind you about 80 feet and slide to a stop.  Michelle and Dara dart past you, oblivious.

_You are turned and don't notice anyone moving to the side tunnel._

*Michelle*
Loki slides to a stop looking back, but you are very nearly to the second smaller tunnel where you're sure Anithos went.  Tara is making a semi secretive bee-line for it, keeping behind everyone but Loki as they run.

*Everyone Else*
You're gaining on the trucks!  They are probably only a few hundred yards ahead!

"Guys!?" Anna shouts.  "Raisa's punching through the sewer wall back there!  I think we've been duped!" she exclaims, turning around and blasting back at top speed.

_Again, none of you notice anyone heading for the side tunnel._


----------



## Deva (Mar 21, 2004)

"And behind door number two..." Raisa grins, pleased with herself for spotting something the others didn't. She turns and whistles loudly to get their attention. "Fun time's this way boys and girls!"

She winks at Rebound. "Try to keep up." She takes off running down the newly discovered tunnel.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

Michelle will semi-secretly follow Tara


----------



## Mule (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> If you didn't know better you'd swear they were just an.... ILLUSION!



"Hang on guys!  Those trucks up ahead aren't real, they're just illusions!"   Randall will turn to follow Raisa, a little more cautiously now keeping an eye open for more illusions.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 22, 2004)

Kevin take a serious look at the truck they are following. (I am suppose to have True Sight, from Loki's feats...)

If he saw it is illusion, he will tell:

"Loki's right... not use yet to his power, but they are illusion. If raisa punching throught a wall, I will bet she have found something better. Let's follow her. Loki keep an eye open, we need to know the truth from the false..."  

If he doesn't saw throught tthe illusion, he will tell:

"Are you sure Loki... well, you're the expert. What you suggest?"


----------



## Agamon (Mar 22, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> "Hang on guys!  Those trucks up ahead aren't real, they're just illusions!"   Randall will turn to follow Raisa, a little more cautiously now keeping an eye open for more illusions.




"What?  You gotta be kidding me," Sanjay says as he skids to a stop.  He turns, shkaing his head and runs back to follow the others.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 22, 2004)

"Huh, duped? But the trucks are right up there. OK, if you say so."  John says as he comes to a halt looking a bit confused. He wil follow the pack back towards Raisa if that's where they go.

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

*Hospital*
Doc Johnson finishes his rounds and then brings you down to the scanning lab.  You're introduced to a ton of flashing, blinking and ray shooting machines.  Vince is poked, prodded, blood taken, scanned, and tested in a myriad of ways.

"Ok," Doc Johnson says, pulling on a rubber glove.  "This will only hurt for a second.  Don't worry, water lubricates."  As Vincent's face pales and his jaw drops, the doctor starts laughing.  "Kidding!  Just kidding!  Man, I love my job sometimes..."

_In case you are wondering... we're killing time _

*Under the Freeway*
Everyone runs back to where Raisa was pounding away on the wall.  The sound of splashings comes from the freeway entrance and a small army of Johan's are heading towards you.  Where the wall once was, the tunnel is open, and there is no rubble remaining.  Raisa and Rebound are running down the tunnel ahead of you all.

You charge down the tunnel, and it is nearly perfectly straight.  About half a mile in, the tunnel forks in a 'Y'.  You'd be stumped for a choice... if not for the freaking huge hole in the left side tunnel wall, forming a gently sloping ramp upwards with light streaming down it from above and tire tracks leading along it.

As you run upwards, you see a truck exiting the ramp.  Moments later, the sunlight is blocked out as the Mole imposes himself over the hole.

"I suggest you return to the sewers, young heroes.  I have won, and you have lost.  But I have no desire to harm you further," he calls out.  The walls of the tunnel start to collapse, starting at the top and folding inward all the way down the 100 foot length.  In mere seconds, the top is almost collapsed fully.

_Damn hard to hate these guys, aint it?_

*Michelle*
Nobody notices you and Dara not following the others.  You dart down the sewer, flying rapidly along.  You whip around a corner and catch another glimps of the silver cape streaking around the corner!

"There he is!" Tara says excitedly, pouring on the speed.  You follow along and after a few more turns, you see him, both of him, touch down and grab at a door in the wall.  It's old and rusted shut.  One pulls on the handle, then both try putting their shoulder to it.  It doesn't budge.  Your sudden appearance startle him, and he turns to face you, that surprise etched on his face.  It's slowly replaced with a look of wonder and an embarassed smile.  He shakes his head in disbelief.

"How did you ... you aren't following my trucks?" one asks.

"You two are full or surprises," the other says with a smile.  

They step away from the door, but make absolutely no hostile actions.  No wand is in his hand, no magical glow about them.  "It appears I am captured," the one nearest Michelle says with a sigh.  He holds his hands out before him and approaches her, appearing prepared to be put in irons.

"I couldn't open the door," the other says, looking rather embarassed, approaching Tara.  She seems frozen in place, blushing.  Her wings thrumming a bit as she sets down, her insectoid arms rubbing together with a slight hum.  You hear some sort of sound nearby, and notice some cockroaches gathering in a ring about all of you.  Anithos notices it too, but doesn't seem perterbed.  "Friends of yours," he says to Tara with a smile.

She looks back and around and sees them, looking back and at her feet embarassed.  "Um.. yeah, I guess," she says, fidgetting.

Anithos raises her chin with his finger.  "A truly wonderful gift you have.  It is nothing to be ashamed of."  He lays his hand along her cheek and she starts to glow.  She lets out a little gasp and collapses forward into his arms.

"Don't worry!" the other Anithos is quick to say, grabbing Michelle's wrist.  "I just... gave her what I gave you.  She's not as in control as you are is all," he says, releasing your wrist and holding your hand instead.

"What do we do now?" he asks.  "I fear M-Tac's containment methods," he says, with some serious trepidation in his voice.  "They aren't kind or gentle, and they don't care if a mutant isn't a violent man.  But ... I cannot force you to release us."

"Liar," his counterpart says with a grin, still holding Tara in his arms.

"Yes, ahem, well, perhaps I could force you to," he admits.  "But I won't," he says honestly.


----------



## Deva (Mar 22, 2004)

> "I suggest you return to the sewers, young heroes.  I have won, and you have lost.  But I have no desire to harm you further," he calls out.  The walls of the tunnel start to collapse, starting at the top and folding inward all the way down the 100 foot length.  In mere seconds, the top is almost collapsed fully.




"It is not over yet!" Raisa stubbornly presses on, attempting to scramble the rest of the way up the tunnel.  

*ACTIONS*: If the collapsing dirt and rubble gets in her way, she'll go at it like she did with the walls.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "What do we do now?" he asks.  "I fear M-Tac's containment methods," he says, with some serious trepidation in his voice.  "They aren't kind or gentle, and they don't care if a mutant isn't a violent man.  But ... I cannot force you to release us."
> 
> "Liar," his counterpart says with a grin, still holding Tara in his arms.
> 
> "Yes, ahem, well, perhaps I could force you to," he admits.  "But I won't," he says honestly.




_"Damn they're sexy, I don't want them to go with M-Tac but they did break the law, didn't they? Yes of course they did, they helped steal the vans, they killed police officers, well not them directly. They got that air elemental to release Anna, and they sent that wounded officer out of harm's way. Maybe they didn't have a choice, maybe the others were forcing them to help. I wonder how the others or doing, I shouldn't have left them without telling but I had to see them again."_ All these thoughts flash through Michelle's mind as the two Anithos talk to her.

I know, since you never actually killed anyone and the others are somehow forcing you to help them. If you come with us peacefully and help us round up your compainions and the vans, I'm sure Epic would help you get a reduced sentence and that way you will not have to go with the M-tac. Michelle tells him with a smile, obviously pleased with herself that she solved this problem.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 22, 2004)

"Let me help you" say Kevin, and he help Raisa to make her way...

"If the real Johan is near, come next to me!"
if Johan decide to show up next to me, I will stop helping Raisa to mimic his powers and feats (not skills) and start to duplicate. Two full dupliactes per turn, and each duplicate will help Raisa to make a way out for the group.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

*Under the Freeway*
Raisa charges up the ramp with Kevin shortly behind.  She makes it about half way when, with a rumble, the walls collapse.  Kevin turns and flees back down ahead of the collapsing walls, but Raisa is trapped, buried alive in gravel, dirt and mud!  Dust and moisture fill the air in the sewer, making it hard to see or breathe.

_Reflex saves Raisa 19 (fail), Kevin 20 (success)_

*Raisa*
You quickly realize that perhaps this wasn't the best course of action.  The weight pushing down on you isn't too painful, but your arms and legs are pinned and you can barely move.  If it was solid, you'd have no trouble getting out, but the loose composition of the soul and gravel make it impossible to get good purchase.  Still, there is the ramp at your feet.  You move terribly slowly, maybe a foot a second, and realize there are at least forty feet between you and the street.

And you can't breathe.

You start to panic and lose your bearings quickly.  You are about to lose consciousness when you feel a rumbling, and something clamps down over your back, yanking you upward.  You find yourself vomiting dirt, then gasping in breath as sunlight filters down from above.  You open your eyes and find yourself face to snout with the Mole, one of his massive clawed hands clamped about your body.  You are dangling some 25 feet from the ground.

"Are you stupid?" he growls, giving you a shake.  "You could have been killed," he growls again, shaking you once more.  "I have done my best to keep you and your companions from serious harm; a small price to pay for the continued services of Anithos.  But you seriously *shakes Raisa* try *shakes Raisa* my *shakes Raisa* patience!"  He shakes you again, and you are beginning to feel like a rag doll.

"Come on, Mole," a smooth voice says beneath you.  "She's exhausted and if you keep shaking her she'll come right apart.  Just let her down and lets get away.  She's in no condition to follow anyway."

The Mole grumbles, gives Raisa one more shake and sets her down next to the wall of a building.  As he does so, Raisa sees Anithos standing there.  "Just sit down here," Anithos says, guiding Raisa to a sitting position.  He puts a bottle of water in your hand.  "Wash out your eyes with this.  And then get back to your friends.  I'm afraid you've lost this round, and if you insist on angering my boss, I doubt I can keep convincing him to not hurt you."  He runs his hand through the tangle of your hair, and all the dust and dirt falls out, returning it to its natural shining glory.  He gets up, smiling at you.  "See you later, Amazon princess," then turns and heads for the final truck.

"Small price, huh?" he says to the Mole, who is shrinking down and hopping in the truck as well.

"You have no idea," the Mole grumbles.  "What of your other selves?"

"Oh, they're working on getting away from that remarkable woman with the magnetic control and her insect controlling friend."

The trucks speed off.

_Raisa, you are exhausted, half-blinded and have just taken 6 stun damage from the shaking and 1 lethal from the cave in.  You are no longer slowed or suffocating._

*Michelle*
Anithos laughs.  A gentle laugh like soft music.

"Oh, I'm pretty sure EPIC would love to get their hands on me.  Merlin would flay me alive if he could," he says warningly.  "I try to be heroic and kind, and keep people safe from the harm my companions could inflict, but it is not something Merlin and the others appreciate.  I fear Merlin's handling of me would be far more dire than that of M-Tac.  He truly does not und...."

He pauses a moment, and his eyes glow white.  So does his counterparts.  He smiles in relief.  "Your Amazon friend is quite brave.  She was nearly killed by a cave in after being warned back.  I convinced the Mole to pull her to safety.  She's battered, but resting in a nearby alley."

Tara lets out an excited squeak.  You glance over and see the gathered roaches making a pyramid out of themselves.  It is rather remarkable.  "I can really control them!" she says excitedly, then spins and wraps her arms around the Anithos behind her.

"Oof," he says, stroking her hair.  "Of course you can.  You always could.  I just gave you the control to do it easily."  Her wings thrum on and off.

"I cannot allow myself to be captured," he says, smiling appologetically at you.  "I'm going to leave.  Stop me if you must, but I will not be placed in prison willingly.  I am sorry to put you in such a position," he adds sorrowfully, bringing your hand to his mouth and kissing it once before letting it go and retreating back the way you came, walking backwards.  His counterpart gently pries himself free of Tara's grasp, kissing her briefly on her lips, and joins his other self.  Both of him pause, smile at you, shimmer slightly, and continue to move back.

"Nooo, don't go," Tara whispers.  "We can... we can let you get away!  Michelle can open that door, really she can!"  Tara grabs your arm.  "You can do it.  We'll just say... we got lost and nobody has to know," she says to Michelle pleaeingly, on the verge of tears.


----------



## Deva (Mar 22, 2004)

Raisa coughs a few times, expelling more dirt and dust from her lungs, and just watches as the "bad guys" get away. She doesn't make any attempt to move, doesn't even use the water given to her to wash the grime from her face. A smile slowly creeps onto her lips while her eyes stare at the spot where Anithos had been only moments before. 

"He called me a princess..." With a stupid, giddy grin now plastered on her face, Raisa falls to onto her side, sighing whistfully as she just lays there.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 22, 2004)

"Damn."
Johan will get to where Kevin is.
"You might want to start *cough* digging, she will not be able to hold her breath *cough* forever. Sanjay, start transforming the dirt to something *cough cough* else so Kevin will have an easier time digging through it. *cough*"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

> "Damn."
> Johan will get to where Kevin is.
> "You might want to start *cough* digging, she will not be able to hold her breath *cough* forever. Sanjay, start transforming the dirt to something *cough cough* else so Kevin will have an easier time digging through it. *cough*"



Carl coughs.  "He's right!  She'll suffocate in there if we don't get her out.  I'll go find out where she is in there.  Maybe I can pull her loose," he says.  His body starts vibrating and he walks right into the collapsed tunnel, and through the dirt.

A minute later, your radio crackles weakly.

"Guys I... Raisa... alive and... in dirt..."

_Anyone with appropriate skills can probably try to get a communicator to work properly..._

*Raisa*
About a minute later, there is a vibrating sound, and Carl appears up through the ground.  Seeing Raisa lying on her side, he rushes over.  "Raisa?  Raisa, are you ok?" he asks, pulling her to sit upright.  He taps his communicator.  "Guys?  I found Raisa.  She's alive and on the surface, just covered in dirt," he says, then shuts it off again.  "We gotta rinse your eyes out."  He grabs the nearby water bottle and tries to start rinsing out your eyes.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Nooo, don't go," Tara whispers.  "We can... we can let you get away!  Michelle can open that door, really she can!"  Tara grabs your arm.  "You can do it.  We'll just say... we got lost and nobody has to know," she says to Michelle pleaeingly, on the verge of tears.




"But I'll know." Michelle says weakly, she starts to chew her bottom lip as she attempts to make up her mind. She knows what she should do but when he looks at her, doing what is right doesn't seem that important.

"Wait,"  she calls out to the retreating man. "I... I can open the door for you," she stammers out still unsure if this is really the right thing to do. "But there is a price, a kiss, you have kiss both of us and then you can go. We won't chase you." Michelle ignores that tiny voice in the back of her head that says she didn't choose wisely.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 22, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Johan will get to where Kevin is.






			
				Communicator said:
			
		

> "Guys I... Raisa... alive and... in dirt..."




"What is he telling? Johan, you're the brain, can you get rid of that scramble and get something clear" say Kevin while he touch Johan to mimic his power and feats. "I will start to dig in case Raisa still in that... and Sanjay, solidify the walls, so there would not be another collapse while I dig."

Kevin will start to duplicate, and each duplicate will dig up to where Raisa was last seen.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

*Michelle*
"Well, if that's my only option for getting through that door and to freedom," Anithos says with a grin.  They approach both of you and deliver you your demands.  You nearly faint from the excitement.  But the moment passes, and when you blink your eyes open...

...Anithos is gone and the rusted door lies in a magnetically crumpled heap across the sewer, though you don't remember doing that.  Your whole skin is tingling though, just like when he boosted your powers.  That and the scent of his cologne lingering in the air is the only evidence he was here.


----------



## Deva (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> About a minute later, there is a vibrating sound, and Carl appears up through the ground.  Seeing Raisa lying on her side, he rushes over.  "Raisa?  Raisa, are you ok?" he asks, pulling her to sit upright.  He taps his communicator.  "Guys?  I found Raisa.  She's alive and on the surface, just covered in dirt," he says, then shuts it off again.  "We gotta rinse your eyes out."  He grabs the nearby water bottle and tries to start rinsing out your eyes.





Still a little dazed, Raisa lets Carl wash out her eyes leaving streaks of mud now trailing down her face. "I'm fine," she says after a moment, blinking away the water and pushing him away. "Just stop your fussing."

She stands, using the wall behind her for support and begins the futile task of brushing the dirt from her uniform. "That mole guy pulled me out. I don't know what they were after, but a few of them didn't seem all that bad. He could have just left me in there to suffocate and it would have been my own fault." Raisa glances at the sunken hole where the tunnel had been. "Kevin was right behind me, he didn't get trapped too did he? Takes my power and my stupidity."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

"Wow... now thats a kiss." She tells Tara dreamily.

"Come on, we have to make sure everyone is ok." Michelle will lift off the ground holding on to one of Tara's arms. As they fly back the way they came, Michelle will giggle and glance over at her friend.

So what do you think of older guys now?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 22, 2004)

Johan will try to get the communicator working properly. 
"Carl, can you hear me? Could you repeat what you said, we did not hear it."

*OoC:* If that's a Computer Use check, it'll hopefully be easy. If not, well, here's hoping I don't scramble it even more.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

*Johan*
Anna has some simple tools she gives you from her suit and you pry off the communicator.  Everything seems fine, but perhaps a boost of power would help.  You thief a few wires from Anna and connect the communicator to your force field belt and it boosts the power enough to cut through the interference.

A quick confirmation request from Carl later and you get a response, clear as day.

"Raisa's fine.  The Mole pulled her out.  They got away though.  We'll head back to the freeway and meet you guys there."

It's probably a good idea because removing as much dirt as you calculate is in that hole will take a long time, and even if you clear it, the sides are going to just collapse again, and lord knows what it will do to any structures above you!  You quickly warn against futher digging, citing several sources and describing in detail the peril of continuing, both to yourselves and the general populace above.

_Computers check 36.  Damned karma.  Mathematics check 25.  General physics check 22._

*Raisa*
"He was fine when I saw him last," Carl says.  "He got back to the sewer when the dirt was collapsing."

Johan's voice comes clearly across the communicator, asking you your status.  Carl responds.  
"Raisa's fine.  The Mole pulled her out.  They got away though.  We'll head back to the freeway and meet you guys there."

Carl starts heading towards a large embankment and tall wall.  "Come on," he says.  "Freeway's just over here."  Assuming you follow, when he gets to the wall, he grabs your hand and pulls you right through it, your entire body vibrating as if you sat in one of those vibrating chairs at the mall.  It tickles something fierce and makes your skin itch.  But sure enough, when you emerge, you are looking down at the Freeway, backed up cars for miles, your EPIC van a quarter mile away, and the ring you fought in about a quarter mile from that.

*Michelle*
You lift off and Tara _very _reluctantly follows.  You have the distinct feeling she'd go the other way if you let go.  "He wasn't that much older," she says wistfully.  "Maybe 20.  I can handle 20."  The cockroaches go back to where they came from as the two of you leave.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 23, 2004)

OOC: I suppose it took a little bit of time to Johan to repair, so I will assume I had the time to take his power and duplicate 3 times...

"Good to hear she is fine!"

"Yeah, good idea to go back up, I think it will take to a whole team about an hour to make our way up."

"And how can you evaluate that, you never dig during your whole life."

"Calm down, it will take time, he is right, at least, too much to catch those bunch of outlaw. Come on, it is finish."

"And where is Michelle? And Tara?"

"I hope they are not gone with that prestidigitator"

"They are flyers, they must have tried to take them by the air"

"And we will need to buy a new suit, that one have been ruined by all those rumble"

"I start to understand what you may think of me..." one of the Kevin whispers to Johan "and I don't know how you can live with that much duplicate of yourself, must be a hell."

On that, Kevin and his three duplicate walk back throught the tunnels back to the highway.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 23, 2004)

"You know, afterthat exercise I feel like a real minor-leaguer"  grumps John as he returns to to the freeway with the rest. 

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> "You know, afterthat exercise I feel like a real minor-leaguer"  grumps John as he returns to to the freeway with the rest.




"I know whatcha mean," Sanjay nods to John.  "I freakin' carried Loki all the way here so he could tell us we're chasing illusions," he adds, rolling his eyes.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 23, 2004)

"At least, you did something constructive..."

"What have I done good up to now?"

"Even today, I got caught by that illusion..."

"And I stayed immobolized on the combat field, looking at a snake..."

"My brillant performances continue!"

"Oh, yeah thinking of that..."

"Yeah, we have some information about the Red Rose Syndicat"

"I was forgetting it"

"Nothing great, but it may give us a lead on what have happen since when arrive in EPIC"

"Let's talk about that at the headquater, so Mendez and Thunder may here it too..."

"Why Thunder wasn't here?"

"And X? There is some policeman who would have liked him."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 23, 2004)

*Interlude - The News Broadcast*
Images of the battle on the freeway soon flood the airways.  Michelle is seen catching helicopters falling from the sky; Johan is captured leading innocents to safety.  Straightjacket's brief struggle and the fact he got up afterwards, is replayed over and over.  Raisa, Rebound, Tara, Anna and Carl are show in the ring they fought within, using their powers.  Even Sanjay and Loki blasting in from the distance is displayed.  Kevin is show very briefly, but little mention is made of him.

_If not for the actions of these brave young men and women of EPIC, the carnage on the freeway would have been much worse.  But thanks to their heroic actions, lives were saved, property protected and the villians, though escaped, were prevented from doing more harm._

_Who the mutants who stole the armored cars were, and why they took the reportedly empty armored vehicles, is unknown.  But thanks to sound amplification and a release by EPIC HQ, we now know at least a few of the new members code names._

The image changes from the reporter to the falling helicopters and Michelle.

_While no code name has been assigned to this young and charismatic leader of the new EPIC team, the police she saved in these helicopters definitely had several names to call her._

_"Like a guardian angel," one says._

_"She's a magnetic dynamo," another says as he's carried off on a stretcher._

_Whether an angel or dynamo, one thing is for certain; this Mistress of Metal is both brave, strong and a capable leader._ _Also on the team, the giant boy, code named Straightjacket, who stood up to a blow from an even more titanic monster, getting up immediately after.  He may be nearly indestructible.  Overheard being referred to by her code name by one of the villains, Amazon appears to be the strongest of the team._

An image of Raisa picking up and righting a tractor rig alone is shown.

_Of the others, only Rebound and the latecomers to the conflict, Loki and Neutron, have official code names.  But workers helping with the clean up have already dubbed the remainder with their own titles._

_They call this girl, Mantis, referring to her wings and insectoid set of arms, and have taken to calling this girl in powerful armor, Iron Maiden._

The screen shifts to showing the two hoisting cars off the side of the road, then shifts to Carl as he disintegrates a pile of debris with a vibrating energy pulse.

_"He's can project some amazing vibrating force," one construction worker said, leading to many to call him Vibro._

_But whatever you call them, they certainly are heroes, of amazing power and potential, and the city of New York is happy to have them._

_For CNN, I'm Theresa Soulsmith._


----------



## Velmont (Mar 23, 2004)

On the way back:

"Kendall Bachman please. I'll wait a moment, just tell him it is York... ... You're quick. Yes and no. Nothing big yet, but a lead that may give you a step further than the others. I don't know those mutant, but they talk much, and I have their nicknames, so maybe you'll be able to have something out of it. Flick, Aerin, Anithos and Mole. Mole is the big guy, looks like the leader, but not sure. not, it was Anithos who growth it, at least, it seems to. Anithos, some kind of wizard, nice looking guy and use it to play with people's mind. Aerin can summon wind elemental. Flick can deflect almost anything with some tentacule help. If you ever find something, I would like to know before you publicate it. Thanks."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 23, 2004)

*On the Way Back*
*Kevin*
You end up in the same van as Mendez, Raisa and Carl.  On the way back, you pull out your phone and Mendez slams so hard on the brakes, you all nearly end up in the seat in front of you.

"Give me that!" he shouts, grabbing your phone before you can talk.  "What the hell is wrong with you!  When did I give you permission to talk to any member of any press?"  He checks the number you are dialing.  "Let alone some European sensasonalist garbage spewer like this!?  Good god, boy.  I can just see the headlines he'll start spewing if he gets a hold of this.  Now just sit there and try not to cause trouble.  Think you can manage that?"

*Back at the EPIC HQ (6:00 PM)*

*X12 and Vince*
You return at about 3:00 PM, without Jun Po, and are relaxing in the mess hall.  Many students are here, asking about what happened in the pool.  Cosmo and Jackal aren't around, nor is Dara.  The news is on, showing the action that happened on the freeway.  About 6:00 PM, you hear the others have returned.  You've also been informed the new briefing for you will be at 9:00 PM and that the senior EPIC members are on their way back.

*The Others*
You get back, exhausted and filthy.  Mendez doesn't force you into a briefing, but tells you to go get cleaned up and get some food.  The briefing will be at 9:00PM.  When you get to your rooms, you've never been happier to see your shower, or smell the aromas coming from the mess hall.

*John*
"Good job, boy," your father says.  "You really did some good work out there today.  Now get cleaned up.  You smell like a sewer.  I'm going to go get something to eat."

*Raisa*
You grab your handle only to discover your door is slightly open.  You enter and find clothing everywhere.  Nothing is left in your drawers and your closet is empty.  It only takes a few moments to hear someone crying behind your chair in your bedroom.  It's Dara, and she's in quite a state, hugging her knees and rocking back in forth, one of your shirts your mother made for you hanging loosely off her.

*Michelle*
You enter your room to find several boquets of roses in your room.  They have no card.

*Sanjay*
You enter your room to your a private text message beeping on your monitor.  Activating it, it reads simply:

"Collect blood samples of each of your fellow students.  You do not need to be reminded the price of failure."

*Johan*
You find your door open.  Grandmother and Pooky are inside.  She's just setting down a rather thick book.

"Oh, welcome back dear," she says pleasantly.  "I found this book in my office today.  Sanchez left it for me to give to you, but I must have missed it earlier."

You look at the book and it's a book on repair and keeping of powered armor.

*Loki*
You get to your room and have a shower.  Your neck is very itchy and you don't feel all that well.

*Kevin*
You are told in no uncertain terms that you are not to attend the briefing at 9:00PM and you are not to leave the dorm compound until Thunder calls on you.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 23, 2004)

"I hope this meeting is short tonight -- it has been a very long day for all of us," X12 says, yawning.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

_"Now, who could be messaging me?"_  Sanjay thinks with a sly grin as he sits down at his monitor.  _"Maybe Dara wants to get those measurements done...or perhaps Anna's got some bunny ears for me...or could it be Rais..."_  As the message is displayed, the grin leaves his face.  He simply sits and stares at the screen for what seems to him a very long time before heading outside to get some air.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 23, 2004)

In his room, Kevin is lying on his bed, and looks at the roof. He talk to himself "Cause no trouble. Looking at how many was figthing today, they should get there bubble blown up by some good scandall newspaper. Did I made the good choice to come back here?"

He stands up and start to walk around. "Why I am the only one to be blame. Look at Michelle, she got the good press... ok, she save the two copters, but I never saw so immature reaction face to that con artist. I just want to put my hand in his face, and... argh!" Kevin hit his desk, breaking it in small parts... "Damn, more troubles... forgot I had Raisa powers."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2004)

*Back in the tunnel*
"Great minds think alike, Kevin." Though it's clearly ment as a reply joke to what Kevin said, whether he agrees with Kevin or not is hard decide.

*Back in own room*
"Good evening, Grandma. And thank you for delivering the book for me."
Johan will first head for a shower, and then start reading the book. He'll carry the book with him to the mess hall and sit down to read while his duplicate pics something to eat. When the duplicate comes back, they will switch places.


----------



## Deva (Mar 23, 2004)

"Dara?!" Raisa closes the door tightly behind her, staring curiously at the other girl. She kneels infront of her and wipes the tears from Dara's cheek. "Hey, why the waterworks? What's going on Dara?"


----------



## buzzard (Mar 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *John*
> "Good job, boy," your father says.  "You really did some good work out there today.  Now get cleaned up.  You smell like a sewer.  I'm going to go get something to eat."




"Yeah, but that guy kicked my butt. I was like a toy to him. I'm not sure I'm so cut out for this. I wish I could just be a normal wrestler sometimes. But I guess the newsies thought it was good. Yeah I remember, any press is good press, especially good press." John replies to his empty room and then undresses and steps in the shower. 

buzzard


----------



## Mule (Mar 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Loki*
> You get to your room and have a shower.  Your neck is very itchy and you don't feel all that well.



Randall tries his best to ignore the itching, but when he can't, he decides to visit the infirmary.  However, before he does he grabs an apple from the mess hall, and finds a computer where he can email the girl he met in the arcade of the NYC Metropolitan Mall.


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "I'm Monica," she says, then looks over at the exit to the mall and lets out a squeak and runs off.  "Gotta go!  Talk to you later!"



Randall types:

Hey Monica.  This is Loki, the EPIC student, we met in the arcade of the NYC Mall the other day.  How's it going?  I don't know if you've seen me and my friends on the news in these past few days, but I've been real busy, so I couldn't email you sooner.  Maybe if they let us out of here again soon, we could meet up at the arcade again.  Talk to you later.  Loki.

Randall then heads to the infirmary to get the itching looked after.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 23, 2004)

*Sanjay*
You go outside over an hour later.  You can see the school clock and it's just after 7PM, but oddly enough, you aren't really hungry anymore.  As you wander outside, the EPIC jet flies in from the East, touching down on the airstrip and coming to a halt outside the hanger.  You see about students exit the hanger to greet the returning team.  You see Sanchez head into the hanger with them, and the rest of the team head towards the headquarters by various means of locomotion.  You watch idly, noticing a group of students playing soccer.  

When the team gets to the HQ, they are met by Mendez.  A brief conversation ensues, and you head Kodiak shout "What do you mean, nearly died!?"  A scuffle ensues, and Trailblazer is knocked flying by Kodiak.  "You should not have left her alone!" his voice rings over the yard.  He's held back by Titan and Thunder and soon shakes them off, stalking to one of the vans still outside HQ and speeding off, probably to the hospital.

Sandstorm and Empath help Trailblazer up and head to the dorm area, while Merlin, Titan, Thunder and Mendez head inside HQ.  Nova heads off into the dorms, trailing fire in the sky as she goes.

*Kevin*
It's just after 7PM and there's a knock at your door.  Given the warmth coming from the door and the orange glow leaking in under it, you can guess it isn't Thunder.  You open the door and Nova zips in, not waiting for an invite.  Her energy field gives off enough heat to knock you down.

"Oops, sorry," she says as you get up.  She's sitting cross legged and floating at the midpoint between floor and ceiling.  "Kinda hard to fly around safely in here.  Don't want to burn the joint down.  So, you stayin' or thinkin' of running away again?" she asks, glancing over at the desk.  "Or just wreckin' things for fun?"

*Johan*
Rebound plops down with you, looking exhausted.  "Man, all of you gotta eat?  Jeeze man, you better give each of you digestion time or you're going to get fat like me when you merge," he says jokingly.  "Hey cool!  This book rocks," he says, looking at what you're reading.  "Chapter 11 is pretty cool; hypothetical research on power supplies and reducing battery pack sizes."

*Raisa*
Dara has been crying enough to give her hiccups.  "I couldn't *hiccup* find my *hiccup* room and your *hiccup* door was unlocked *hiccup* and none of my clothes fit *hiccup* and *hiccup* and *hiccup*...

She bursts into tears again.  _Mama swore at me and told me never to call her again!_

*John*
You shower and dress and head to the mess hall.  Your dad is already there, eating some pork chops and applesauce, with all the trimmings.  "Hey, good of you to finally join us, boy," he says with a wave of his fork.  "Grab some grub; make you feel better."

*Randall*
You make it to the infirmary.  The nurse is there and gives you some anti-itch medication for your neck.  "If it gets any worse, you come and see me right away, ok?"  On your way out, you notice Jackal laying on a table in a nearby room, an IV in him.  Cosmo sits in a chair next to the table, reading a book.

*X12 and Vincent*
About 6PM you see the others heading for their rooms down the hall outside the cafeteria.  A little while later, Carl comes in, grabs some food and starts to eat.  Johan comes in as well, a thick and complex looking book under his arm, sitting down as one of his doubles goes to get food.  Rebound comes in as well, grabbing his meal and sitting down with Johan and the two enter into a discussion you have no doubt will be nine feet above you.  

Just down the table from them, someone has left a completely full plate of food.  John walks in a short time later, grabs a plateful of food and sits down next to the other plate.  You notice, oddly enough, that the food on the first plate is half gone.  That John has quite an appetite.

Anna rolls in, pink bunny still strapped to her chair.  She struggles at the buffet table to reach and get her food.  

In the background, the TV is replaying the events of the past two days, making celebrities out of all of you.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 23, 2004)

_"First, I am going to have a shower and then a nice long hot bath."_ Michelle thinks to herself as she enters her dorm room.

"Ohh, flowers. They are so beautiful." Her mental and physical exhastion forgotten for the moment as she examines and smells them. _"I wonder if they're from him? Nah, don't be stupid more then likely from the police department."_

She picks one of the roses and brings it with her while she baths and cleans up, once that is done she will put on a new pair of clothes and go out to the mess hall for something to eat. (She will leave the rose behind.)


----------



## Velmont (Mar 23, 2004)

Nova said:
			
		

> "So, you stayin' or thinkin' of running away again?" she asks, glancing over at the desk.  "Or just wreckin' things for fun?"[/font]




"And why would I run away, I'm not coming back to leave just after. Isn't suppose to be Thunder who should meet me... anyway, it is maybe better like that, he doesn't like me much, only want my father's money, as usual. I start to be use of it.

No, I will stay here, even if I don't seem to be the most welcome here, it is the safest place I know, and the Red Rose Syndicat is likely to search for us, one way or another. I doubt they have found the mutant they are searching for, and while they havn't found them, all EPIC may be attack again. Well, they know I am not the one they search, but Mia would surely finish what she had started. She is a bit psycho... well, more than a bit.

Oh, and the desk, it is just an accident... I'll replace it."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 23, 2004)

*Michelle*
It's well after 7PM when you finally get to the mess hall.  A hot bath helped you relax, but now you are really exhausted.  The buffet is done, and only a few students remain inside the mess hall.  Tara buzzes in soon after, probably having done pretty much what you did, a couple of roses in hand.  She comes over to you at the counter as you are ordering food.

"My room was full of roses," she whispers excitedly.

*Kevin*


> "And why would I run away, I'm not coming back to leave just after. Isn't suppose to be Thunder who should meet me... anyway, it is maybe better like that, he doesn't like me much, only want my father's money, as usual. I start to be use of it.
> 
> No, I will stay here, even if I don't seem to be the most welcome here, it is the safest place I know, and the Red Rose Syndicat is likely to search for us, one way or another. I doubt they have found the mutant they are searching for, and while they havn't found them, all EPIC may be attack again. Well, they know I am not the one they search, but Mia would surely finish what she had started. She is a bit psycho... well, more than a bit.
> 
> Oh, and the desk, it is just an accident... I'll replace it."



"Wow, sport, you sure are uptight about stuff.  Already tellin' me to get out.  I mean, come on, you know I wear absolutely nothing beneath the flames right?  And you're telling me you'd rather have old lightning bolt in here chewing you out?

"Well, guess some chick did try to kill you yesterday and all.  That could change your tune I guess.  Hear you brought that little predicament onto yourself though.  Was she at least cute?" she asks, turning upside down so her head is pointing at the floor.  Her flaming hair hangs down from her head like an inverted candle.  "Hey, I was reading those reports, and it don't look like that Red Rose gang has anything really to do with the blood theft.  Seems more Anarchy's cup of tea, and with Ghost teaming up with your wayward double, it kinda rules out any serious involvement by this Red Rose group.  I mean other than the whole 'let's kill me a brit' thing.

"You kinda remind me of me, y'know?  Before I learned how to work with a team and care about something other than myself.  Hard to believe I even survived my teenage years.  Prolly wouldn't have either, if Thunder wasn't such a hard ass.  Thunder thighs still chaps my ass pretty good time to time.  Overly serious guy.  I mean, he needs a girlfriend.  Seriously.  Don't think I haven't offered.  But there's this bit about roasting alive and all that."

She cocks her head to the side, a decidely humerous looking pose from an upside down women sitting cross legged in the middle of the air.  "So who told you your pops is the only one who is paying for his kid to come here?  You should see Vince's dad's bill.  That guy has more money than god himself I think.  Practically pays for a quarter of the institute's yearly costs!  

"Anyway, better me being here than Thunder anyway.  Not only am I one seriously hot babe," she grins, I don't do the whole lecture thing.  'You, young man, need to learn discipline and responsibility,' " she says in a good mockery of Thunder's voice and manner of speaking.  She giggles.  "I think I do him pretty good huh?  Seriously though, you wanna prove old lightning britches wrong, or just sulk around campus about stuff and beat up furniture?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Michelle
> It's well after 7PM when you finally get to the mess hall. A hot bath helped you relax, but now you are really exhausted. The buffet is done, and only a few students remain inside the mess hall. Tara buzzes in soon after, probably having done pretty much what you did, a couple of roses in hand. She comes over to you at the counter as you are ordering food.
> 
> "My room was full of roses," she whispers excitedly.




"No way!" Michelle states excitedly, she suddenly remembers where she is and looks around to see if anyone overheard her. "Mine too," she adds in a whisper.

Grabbing her food she heads towards a table in the back gesturing to Tara to follow her, once they are both seated Michelle will lean in close so Tara can hear her. "Do you think that he sent them? That would be so romantic wouldn't it?"


----------



## Velmont (Mar 23, 2004)

"Sorry... the desk didn't resist enough time to pass my frustration... thanks to Raisa powers. I shouldn't be so harsh with you...

Anarchist you say? And why the anarchist would want that. If it would have been only Split, MERC are hired by anyone, but Mia herself test my blood, and I insult her so much that she say me some things. Ok, she could have lied, but Kendall Bachman confirmed some, so the chance it is true would be are good. She was testing my blood for good money... But why she would do some business with the Anarchist? She is the dauther of Han Sung Toan, the leader of the Syndicat, she will inherit the control of the Red Rose if something happen to her father. 

Well, if you want to track them up, they are flooding the street of New York with cheap drugs. It is a thin lead, but could be follow.

And for Paul Murphy, he will not remain long in prison. He got enough contact to get out of it in the week. When I tried to mimic him, I learn it, and Bachman confirm it.

And you know what they try to find with these blood sample exactly? Must be one particular mutant, but what that mutant would have so special. And why testing EPIC students twice. Split had taken many blood sample, mine first, and they test me again. WHy so?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 23, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Sorry... the desk didn't resist enough time to pass my frustration... thanks to Raisa powers. I shouldn't be so harsh with you...



"Darn right you shouldn't, sport," she says with a grin, turning slowly back over.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Anarchist you say? And why the anarchist would want that. If it would have been only Split, MERC are hired by anyone, but Mia herself test my blood, and I insult her so much that she say me some things. Ok, she could have lied, but Kendall Bachman confirmed some, so the chance it is true would be are good. She was testing my blood for good money... But why she would do some business with the Anarchist? She is the dauther of Han Sung Toan, the leader of the Syndicat, she will inherit the control of the Red Rose if something happen to her father.



Nova shrugs.  "Danged if I know what Anarchy is up to, but they've hired mercs in the past, so using Split and the Red Rose to get what they want isn't something new.  One thing Anarchy does is pay its mercs well.  And who would pass that up?"



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Well, if you want to track them up, they are flooding the street of New York with cheap drugs. It is a thin lead, but could be follow.
> 
> And for Paul Murphy, he will not remain long in prison. He got enough contact to get out of it in the week. When I tried to mimic him, I learn it, and Bachman confirm it.
> 
> And you know what they try to find with these blood sample exactly? Must be one particular mutant, but what that mutant would have so special. And why testing EPIC students twice. Split had taken many blood sample, mine first, and they test me again. WHy so?



"Slow down there, tiger," Nova says in her heavy british accent.  "From what everyone told Thunder, your blood samples got all mixed together the first time Split took 'em, so Anarchy must be trying to narrow down the field.  

"Now look.  Just try to put that Toan witch out of your mind, and forget about the drugs and Murphy and Split mkay?  If you want to be on the new team and want to learn to be a team player, and prove to the boss man you can handle it, I know how we can do it.  I mean, if you're interested.  It'll be pretty tough; if Thunder is right, I mean, about you, you probably can't hack it..." she says playfully, making it obvious she's goading you into agreeing with her.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 24, 2004)

Climbing out of his chair, X12 heads over to the buffet.  "Allow me to help you, Anna," he says, managing a smile.  "What would you like?"


----------



## Mule (Mar 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Randall*
> you notice Jackal laying on a table in a nearby room, an IV in him.  Cosmo sits in a chair next to the table, reading a book.



"He gonna be OK Cosmo?" says Randall, gesturing at the prone form of Jackal, "He doesn't look so good..."


----------



## Deva (Mar 24, 2004)

> Dara has been crying enough to give her hiccups.  "I couldn't *hiccup* find my *hiccup* room and your *hiccup* door was unlocked *hiccup* and none of my clothes fit *hiccup* and *hiccup* and *hiccup*...
> 
> She bursts into tears again.  _Mama swore at me and told me never to call her again!_




Raisa can't help but pity the poor girl, and stokes her hair soothingly as the girl cries. Totally at a loss for words she feels helpess at being unable to do anything for Dara. Not wanting to say anything to upset her further, Raisa picks her up easily in her arms and sits her on the bed. "Okay, *mél*, here's the plan. I'm going to have a quick shower. I want you to just relax and try to calm down. Can you do that? When I'm done, we'll wait until Empath gets back, and then the three of us will try to sort this out. *Tá bom*?(translation:Okay)"

With a reassuring smile, Raisa goes into the bathroom and closes the door. She strips off her uniform and hops into the shower, trying to relax and not freak out over the fact that everything she had to wear is now scattered around the room.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 24, 2004)

Seeing Tara and Michelle finally arrive in the mess hall, and each carrying flowers, vince heads over to see them.  "Wow!  Those are beautiful!  For me?  You shouldn't have.

So Michelle, I hear according to the news you are the new bosslady around here."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 24, 2004)

Nova said:
			
		

> "Now look.  Just try to put that Toan witch out of your mind, and forget about the drugs and Murphy and Split mkay?  If you want to be on the new team and want to learn to be a team player, and prove to the boss man you can handle it, I know how we can do it.  I mean, if you're interested.  It'll be pretty tough; if Thunder is right, I mean, about you, you probably can't hack it..." she says playfully, making it obvious she's goading you into agreeing with her.




"Well, if I listen to Thunder, I can't do anything right..." Kevin fell silent for a moment, his anger and frsutration start to goes away "And he may be right. I try to think of one thing that I have made correctly, and I just can't find it. It seems like everything I want to do turn into disaster. Yesterday, when Mia pierce me with her sword, I wanted to die. This morning, I told myself it may have been better like that... Yeah, maybe it would have been better like that. But there is X in the picture. He took my side this morning, first time something else than the migthy dollar or the royal pound that took my side.... I... it is... strange. What makes X think like that? Why is he acting like this with me. Even all the girlfriends I had just got away when the trouble was coming, it seems the money didn't worth the trouble, but X take my defence against his chef... " He walks at the windows and look outside. Stare at something, and remain silent for a moment. "And the last thing I told him this morning, it was I hate him..." And he felt silent.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Allow me to help you, Anna," he says, managing a smile. "What would you like?"



"Oh, thanks," she says, looking very tired.  "Just some meat and potatoes and stuff, I'm not picky."  She shifts uncomfortably in her chair.  "What I'd really like is to not have to have my armor hardwired to my spine when I use it.  It hurts and leaves sores.  I never wore it for that long before like today.  I um... don't suppose you could... I mean, I wouldn't ask, but it really hurts to sit up and we have that briefing yet."



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> "He gonna be OK Cosmo?" says Randall, gesturing at the prone form of Jackal, "He doesn't look so good..."



Cosmos looks up from his book.  "I don't know.  He's being kept sedated.  I'm just here in case he wakes up," he says, looking over at his brother.  "So I can put him out again.  Not sure what they're going to do with him."

As you are talking with him, Sandstorm, Empath and Trailblazer come in.  Trailblazer's eye is swollen shut.

"Just sit here, TB," Empath says as Sandstorm talks to the nurse and gets an ice pack.

"Man, he never hit me like that before.  Ow, ow ow," he says as the nurse puts the ice pack on his eye.  "Think maybe he was right?"

"Jun Po sent you off because she thought she could handle the situation.  When was the last time she was wrong about that?" Sandstorm asks honestly.

"Thanks, partner," Trailblazer says.

Empath walks over to the room Jackal is in.  "Hello, Randall," she says tired but cheerfully.  "I see you got some good press today.  I better have a look at Jackal."

She puts her hand on his forehead and closes her eyes.  She doesn't move for over five minutes.  Finally, she blinks her eyes open.  "Alright, I can keep him in control of himself temporarily, so lets let him wake up."

Sandstorm comes in the room as well.  Loki feels someone poke him in the shoulder and it's Trailblazer.  "Come on, Tex," he says, icepack on his eye.  "Let's round up some grub and let the lady do her thing.  Cosmo, you too partner."

Cosmo gets up, and heads off with you to the mess hall.



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> "Okay, *mél*, here's the plan. I'm going to have a quick shower. I want you to just relax and try to calm down. Can you do that? When I'm done, we'll wait until Empath gets back, and then the three of us will try to sort this out. *Tá bom*?(translation:Okay)"



"Just... don't let her do anything to my head," she sniffles as you set her on the bed.  "She's really a telepath you know," she says quietly, pulling blankets around herself.  "Don't tell her I told you though.  She'd be mad."

When you get out of the shower, she's sound asleep in your bed, drooling on your pillow with pretty much every ounce of blanket wrapped around her.  She's dreaming and projecting it to you.  In the dream, she's beating the snot out of Carl with a frying pan.  An announcer is in the background describing the Chen Designer Clothing both are wearing.  Carl looks lovely in the miniskirt and blouse he's wearing.



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> Seeing Tara and Michelle finally arrive in the mess hall, and each carrying flowers, vince heads over to see them. "Wow! Those are beautiful! For me? You shouldn't have.
> 
> So Michelle, I hear according to the news you are the new bosslady around here



"Nuh uh, someone sent them to us," Tara says in regards to the flowers.  "Now you gotta call her sir!" she says with a giggle.  "Permission to eat a pork chop, sir!" she says, saluting Michelle with a rose.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Well, if I listen to Thunder, I can't do anything right..." Kevin fell silent for a moment, his anger and frsutration start to goes away "And he may be right. I try to think of one thing that I have made correctly, and I just can't find it. It seems like everything I want to do turn into disaster. Yesterday, when Mia pierce me with her sword, I wanted to die. This morning, I told myself it may have been better like that... Yeah, maybe it would have been better like that. But there is X in the picture. He took my side this morning, first time something else than the migthy dollar or the royal pound that took my side.... I... it is... strange. What makes X think like that? Why is he acting like this with me. Even all the girlfriends I had just got away when the trouble was coming, it seems the money didn't worth the trouble, but X take my defence against his chef... " He walks at the windows and look outside. Stare at something, and remain silent for a moment. "And the last thing I told him this morning, it was I hate him..." And he felt silent.



Nova shrugs.  "So you made some screwed up choices.  Live and learn, right?  Hey, and lookit you, you get to do both!  So no more talking about dying," she says, smacking your arm, leaving a big burn hole in your shirt.  "Oops, sorry.  As for super-sponge, who knows.  Maybe he thinks he's your," she lets out a gasp, "_friend_ or something.  Gawd, quite moping, spanky.  You're alive, pork chops are calling and you need to say uh," she counts out on her hands.  "Six words!  Say 'em with me.  Nova is a super hot babe," she says with a grin.  

"Ok ok, not those ones.  How about these; I want to be on EPIC.  Think you can manage to squeak those ones out, mister mopey?"


----------



## Agamon (Mar 24, 2004)

Sanjay watches kinda absentmindedly as the EPIC members enter the complex.  He then seems to consider something as he looks their way, but then just shakes his head, a dejected look on his face as he enters the building again.

He wanders a bit more before heading to the mess.  Not acknoledging anyone there, he gets a plate of food, not quite as heaping as usual, and sits down by himself.  He seems far more interested in his thoughts than in the food before him.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 24, 2004)

"Friend, I have never call anyone friend... I am not even sure of the meaning..." Kevin smiles at Nova. "Nova is a super hot babe. If it has been Thunder, I dunno how it would have ended. Thanks.

I'll try to change, but it won't be easy. It is not easy to talk to you like that, and I think it will be more to meet Thunder or Mendez, or even some other other students. I can't garantee any result, only that I will try. Try to be more... easy to endure. Try... to be part of a team. It's the most I can do for now.

So you told me I remind you... If that's true, what have you done when you were a teenager to looks like me?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

> Friend, I have never call anyone friend... I am not even sure of the meaning..." Kevin smiles at Nova. "Nova is a super hot babe. If it has been Thunder, I dunno how it would have ended. Thanks.
> 
> I'll try to change, but it won't be easy. It is not easy to talk to you like that, and I think it will be more to meet Thunder or Mendez, or even some other other students. I can't garantee any result, only that I will try. Try to be more... easy to endure. Try... to be part of a team. It's the most I can do for now.



"I'm positively smoking!  I'll take that as an "I wanna be on EPIC" then, babe," she says.  "Now to convince Thunder to give you a shot," she muses.



> So you told me I remind you... If that's true, what have you done when you were a teenager to looks like me?"



"Oh that?  Got kicked out of school for cheating on exams, headed out on my own, joined a gang, had my mutant gene come active, then made a bunch of stupid decisions, robbed a bunch of banks nearly melted down the Lancaster nuclear reactor.  Until Titan stopped me.  Luckily, he gave me a chance to go straight.  Well, Jun Po did really.  Kinda like you're lucky to get another shot to prove you can be a team player."  

She floats over to the door again.  "I'll go sweet talk the bossman.  We might have to see if you can mimic my powers sometime," she says, looking over her shoulder at you and biting her lower lip.  She giggles once and blasts off in a roar of fire.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Nuh uh, someone sent them to us," Tara says in regards to the flowers.




"Yea, get your own admirer if you want your own flowers." She says with a snicker.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> ""Now you gotta call her sir!" she says with a giggle.  "Permission to eat a pork chop, sir!" she says, saluting Michelle with a rose.




"Permission granted solider." She says returning the salute, all the while trying to look serious and failing. "You of all people should know not to believe everything you hear on t.v. Vince. I just did what had to be done, it doesn't make me the leader."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 24, 2004)

"I'll try, but I cannot promise it will work; there was an incident earlier today, and I accessed a draining restorative power I had locked away deep inside me... it helped Vince dramatically, but it drained my healing powers," X12 says.  He pulls off a glove, and touches it to Anna's forehead.

_OOC: If I can utilize Extra Effort or a hero point to heal Anna, I will, if my healing powers haven't returned to any level yet._


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

> "I'll try, but I cannot promise it will work; there was an incident earlier today, and I accessed a draining restorative power I had locked away deep inside me... it helped Vince dramatically, but it drained my healing powers," X12 says. He pulls off a glove, and touches it to Anna's forehead.



You concentrate and feel... nothing.  No twinge of your powers at all.  You try to trigger them, but never having to have done that before, you don't have any luck.  It's as if they are gone completely.  In fact you wonder if they...

"Uh... X?  This isn't working," Anna says, interupting your musings.  "Maybe you can just rub my back later," she says with a blushing grin.  "You can let go of my head now I think though," she giggles, pushing your arm away.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 24, 2004)

"Uuuh... yes.  I must admit to a bit of embarrasment... I've never had that happen before," X12 says, blushing a bit.  "Of course, Anna -- I'd be happy to give you a backrub after the evening meeting."


----------



## Elementor (Mar 24, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "You of all people should know not to believe everything you hear on t.v. Vince. I just did what had to be done, it doesn't make me the leader."




"Yeah, I know O' Mistress of Metal.  Still it looks like you were definately running the show out there.  You done good girly."  With a casual smile Vince heads over to a nearby couch and flops down on it watching the TV.  Before long some moderate snoring will emerge from that very same couch.


----------



## Deva (Mar 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> When you get out of the shower, she's sound asleep in your bed, drooling on your pillow with pretty much every ounce of blanket wrapped around her.  She's dreaming and projecting it to you.  In the dream, she's beating the snot out of Carl with a frying pan.  An announcer is in the background describing the Chen Designer Clothing both are wearing.  Carl looks lovely in the miniskirt and blouse he's wearing.




Raisa shakes her head and giggles at the images of Dara's dream, absently pulling her wet hair into a french braid before she picks up the only not so wrinkle article of clothing from the floor - the dress Dara had made for her and given her that morning. A little more girly than her normal style, but it was still a fabulously designed dress.

Slipping quietly out of the room, Raisa walk barefoot through the hall and down to the common room where she seats herself at one of the vidphones. She turns the view screen so no one else can see and picks up the handset as she dials home. "*Olá mamã*.... Really? They're showing it in Brazil?! .... No *mamã*, I'm fine. I just got a little dirty that's all.... I'm glad you and *papai * are proud, but that's not why... The entire neighbourhood?!!.... *Mamã*.... *Mamã*.... *Mamã! * Will you please just shut up and let me talk?! ..... I'm sorry, *mamã * but it's important. A girl called you earlier today.... Yes, Dara... No, *mamã *, she's not insane. She's sick.... Well, there was this situation last night, and, uh, well..." 

Sighing, Raisa leans back in her chair and begins to quietly explain to her mother how she ended up with an untrained telepath stuck in her head - leaving out all the bad stuff of course.



OOC: Still not Tyroc's mother, but we can't all have one like her.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> She floats over to the door again.  "I'll go sweet talk the bossman.  We might have to see if you can mimic my powers sometime," she says, looking over her shoulder at you and biting her lower lip.  She giggles once and blasts off in a roar of fire.




Kevin smiles and looks Nova leaving his room. He walks back at the windows. _Be part of a team... obey somone else... you have gone low my Kevin, you have gone low._


----------



## Mimic (Mar 24, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I know O' Mistress of Metal.  Still it looks like you were definately running the show out there.  You done good girly."




"Thanks," she responds as Vince walks away, grateful for the compliment.

Once Vince is out of hearing she will resume talking to Tara about the man in the cape.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

*Around the Mess Hall / Common Room (about 8:30PM)*


			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Of course, Anna -- I'd be happy to give you a backrub after the evening meeting."



Anna gets really red, obviously not expecting that response.  "Ummmmmm k!" she says, grabbing her plate of food and zipping over to a table of girls.  Gossip starts and they all start looking over at X12 and giggling, then back to their gossip, then back to looking at him and giggling, then back to their gossip.  Some of the conversation seems to revolve around pink bunnies and X12.  It looks like exceedingly dangerous territory to enter.



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I know O' Mistress of Metal. Still it looks like you were definately running the show out there. You done good girly."



"That's 'you done good, SIR,'" Tara says to Vince's back with a grin.  "Careful or you'll have to do push-ups!"



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> Slipping quietly out of the room, Raisa walk barefoot through the hall



As you are heading to the mess hall, you see Empath walking with Jackal down the hall towards the exit nearest the Hanger buildings.  Jackal looks a little unsteady, and is holding onto Empath's arm like he might fall over.  Sandstorm is following behind, making sure nobody follows them.

"Hello, Raisa," the young African says in his accented, yet flawless, English.  He pauses a moment.  "Or is it Amazon now?" he adds with an easy smile.  "Well done today," he calls as he heads down the hall after Empath and Jackal.  You gather from his mannerism that he does not wish you to follow, and you head to the mess hall.



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> Sighing, Raisa leans back in her chair and begins to quietly explain to her mother how she ended up with an untrained telepath stuck in her head - leaving out all the bad stuff of course.



"Yes, yes, I understand all of that.  It's all over the world news stations.  But what _I_ want to know Raisa Carmella da Cruz," she says, filling you with dread because she used your full name.  "Is what that Thunder character was thinking sending you into a gentlemen's club!  I have half a mind to come there and give him a stern talking to!  EPIC or not, you have no business being in such a place!"  She carries on for several long minutes.  "Now, Raisa dear, you make sure they get that crazy telepath girl out of your head.  The doctor says that carrying twins will be difficult enough on me without added stress, and having phone calls from oriental girls claiming to be you is nothing but stressful," she says, leaving a long, drawn-out pause...

Loki, Cosmo and Trailblazer, who is sporting a heck of a shiner, walk in and get food.  They plop down at Sanjay's table, interupting his food poking.  "Hey, partner," Trailblazer says before he simply starts devouring what's on his plate.  "You look like I feel," he says between mouthfuls.  "But you don't look like Kodiak punched you out," he laughs, wincing.  "Hey, this reminds me of that time in South America when..." he starts off on some hero story.

Raisa, you see John taking his plate to the kitchen, and a second plate... floating along beside him?  Naw, just a trick of the light.  You return to your conversation with Michelle as images of Carl modelling dresses flash through your head.  As if on cue, Carl wanders by, and you swear he's dressed in a peach colored sun dress with a charming purse, but the image fades as he gets closer.

Anna is watching some science show on the big screen TV in the room, eating popcorn, and keeps looking over at X12 with sneaky glances.  Rebound and Johan continue their lengthy discussion on the book Johan has open.  Vince, originally snoring softly, is now snoring obnoxiously, head draped back over the arm of the couch.  Anna occassionally pokes him with a piece of wire, stopping him momentarily, then he starts back up again.

X12, you realize you are missing out on a rather remarkable opportunity here.  For the first time that you can remember, you can actually touch people without worry!  And that group that just left mentioned something about soccer.

_No spot or listen checks... you can notice whatever you like from all of this.  Meeting in 30 minutes, if you notice the clock.  X12 doesn't notice the clock.  And Vince REALLY doesn't notice the clock._


----------



## Mimic (Mar 24, 2004)

Michelle will spend the remaining half hour talking to Tara and the others, gossiping about clothes, school, boys, etc.

A few minutes before nine she will get up and head towards the meeting, waking up Vince if somone already have not done so.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 24, 2004)

X12 hops up and heads out for the field, a little shaken, a little excited.  He shoots a smile at Anna as he leaves for the field, making a motion at Vince like he's poking him.


----------



## Deva (Mar 24, 2004)

" It's never going to happen again, mamã," Raisa tries to calm her mother down. "It was a mistake, one that I made on my own. Thunder had nothing to do with it."



			
				 Calinon said:
			
		

> "Now, Raisa dear, you make sure they get that crazy telepath girl out of your head. The doctor says that carrying twins will be difficult enough on me without added stress, and having phone calls from oriental girls claiming to be you is nothing but stressful," she says, leaving a long, drawn-out pause...




"She's not crazy!"  Raisa snaps, her voice rising a few notches before she tones it down again. "I told you, she's sick and we'll help as soon as we know how. Until then, mamã, if she does call you again don't let her stress you out, just go along with it. You have to take care of the-"

Her mouth drops, an entire minute of silence passing before she manages to squeek, "Twins?!" She blinks a few times, letting it sink in. "How did - I mean, I know _how _ but when did- Twins mamã? I'm not even gone a month and --- what? Were you and papai just waiting for me to leave?!" She shakes her head, her eyes catching the time on the clock. "Look, mamã, I have a meeting. Congradulations on the babies, I'm happy for you and papai, really. Just got to proccess it all, you know? We'll talk later." Not giving her mother a chance to say anything she hangs up the phone.

Raisa stares at the now blank screen for a moment before letting her forhead to drop to the table's surface with a resounding thud. Her shoulder shake as she tries to suppress the giggles. "Twins," she mumbles to herself. " I'm going to be a big sister... literally."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

*X12*
_Welcome to your own personal timeframe!_

You make it out to the pitch and find them just picking teams.  It's pretty much equal girls and boys.  You're just going to figure out who gets the ball first, when Trailblazer, still with his black eye but no ice pack, zips onto the field.

"Hot damn, I get to ref!  Everyone, go get on the proper gear," he says.

What was just a friendly soccer game turns into a pretty serious match, with powers not allowed.  The first few times gets the opposing team free kicks, and things settle down from there.  Scrapes, bruises, grass-burns and other normal soccer ailments happen during the game.  Yet even when you help people up, you don't draw their injuries into yourself.  It's rather... fun!  Trailblazer even provides red and blue jerseys near the start of the game so people can differentiate between teams.

Trailblazer puts on the lights about midway through the half.  Pretty soon, it's nearly pitch black out, and most of the students are in the stands watching the play.  You have a feeling you are forgetting something... and suddenly remember you should have been at the meeting!  Titan and Sanchez are at the pitch, and you see Rebound and Carl there as well, so you must have completely missed it.

Kind of like you just missed picking up that attacker in the backfield who has taken advantage of your momentary distraction to break for the net!  He shoots...

GOOOOOOOOAL!

Boy is your face red.

"Pay attention, sweetie!" Sanchez calls from the sidelines.  About two minutes later, Trailblazer blows the whistle to end the first half.  One-nil, Blue.  You all head for the sidelines, getting some healthy ribbing, drink some gatorade and get ready for the second half.

You notice your team captain, Monica, leaning against one of the metallic light poles, recovering her breath.  She's not sweating, but her skin is giving off small electrical discharges.  Her short, untamed hair is sparking as well, and she's looking at you with a little hostility.

"You better not screw up again, or I'm going to kick your butt," she says between breaths.  "I don't like losing 'cause of people's screw-ups."

A call comes out shortly thereafter from the field, as Trailblazer prepares to start the second half.  Pretty much the entire school is present now, staff, faculty, EPIC heroes and students.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 25, 2004)

"I... I apologize," he says, wiping his brow.  "I've never played before."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Loki, Cosmo and Trailblazer, who is sporting a heck of a shiner, walk in and get food.  They plop down at Sanjay's table, interupting his food poking.  "Hey, partner," Trailblazer says before he simply starts devouring what's on his plate.  "You look like I feel," he says between mouthfuls.  "But you don't look like Kodiak punched you out," he laughs, wincing.  "Hey, this reminds me of that time in South America when..." he starts off on some hero story.*



*

Sanjay smiles and half-listens to the story as he continues to think.  "Is this blood thing that big of a deal?  I mean, we're getting the crap continually kicked out of us instead of just giving up a vial of blood.  Who cares?" he thinks, trying to rationalize it in his mind.  "It's not something I could do sneakily, but I can't do it by myself either.  Kevin might help me.  He doesn't seem much liked around here, and vice versa.  And Jackal, if he doesn't go crazy and try to kill me.  And if he helped me, maybe Cosmo would, too," he thinks, looking at Cosmo as he does.  "And it couldn't happen with EPIC around..."  He glances around the room, at Dara and the other girls giggling, Vince sleeping, Anna smiling at X12.  He thinks a moment, but shakes his head seeming, to come to a decision.

When Trailblazer is done his story, Sanjay's grin reappears on his face. "So, what was that all about out there?  ...if it's any of my business.  The big bear guy seemed a mite upset with you." he asks with a slight smirk.*


----------



## Elementor (Mar 25, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Michelle will spend the remaining half hour talking to Tara and the others, gossiping about clothes, school, boys, etc.
> 
> A few minutes before nine she will get up and head towards the meeting, waking up Vince if somone already have not done so.




With a snort, Vince returns to conciousness.  "Whoa!  Thanks Michelle.  I was more tired than I thought.  We better hurry!"  Checking his reflection in the TV, Vince quickly fixes his hair and is ready to escort Michelle to the meeting.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 25, 2004)

After eating John will head to him room to do some reading before the meeting. The classes have been a bit rough on him, and he needs to really work to keep his head above water. He will get to the meeting early since studying, even though necessary, does not amuse him. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 25, 2004)

> When Trailblazer is done his story, Sanjay's grin reappears on his face. "So, what was that all about out there? ...if it's any of my business. The big bear guy seemed a mite upset with you." he asks with a slight smirk.



"Where JP's concerned, Tol doesn't always restrain his emotions. He's a bit pissed she got hurt after I left her with Jackal in the pool. Hey, if he needs to take out his agression, better his best bud than Snorlax over there," he says, jerking a thumb over at Vince. "Do anything for your pals, right? Even if it's being a punching bag once in a while.  You don't just give up on them when things get tough.

"Besides, tomorrow he'll feel like an ass, JP's gonna give him crap for hitting me, and I will be able to milk this shiner for a good week of sympathy," he says with a grin.



> With a snort, Vince returns to conciousness. "Whoa! Thanks Michelle. I was more tired than I thought. We better hurry!" Checking his reflection in the TV, Vince quickly fixes his hair and is ready to escort Michelle to the meeting.



"Oh my god, it _lives!_" Trailblazer exclaims. "I'd forget the hair and worry about the white, crusty drool stains on your cheek, partner."

Trailblazer gets up and stretches. "Ok, gang, get to your boring, tedious, mind numbing meeting. I'm going to go ref that soccer game forming up. Have fun!" he says with a grin, mostly at Vince, fixing his hat and zipping out the doors. "Yeee haw!" echoes down the hall as the door slams shut.

All of you gather what things you have there and head for the HQ and the War Room.

_Meeting post to come, among other things _


----------



## Calinon (Mar 25, 2004)

*Interlude*
*9:00PM -- The Argument in the War Room*
Pretty much en masse, you head for the War Room.  John catches up as you cross the courtyard.  Other than Dara and X12, everyone is here.  And Jackal of course, though that's probably for the best.  You're all pretty tired, making casual conversation.  The HQ is mostly empty, and your steps and voices echo quite a bit.  Your voices are joined by a pair of very loud voices in argument from within the doors, which lie open before you.

Nova is standing on the floor, smoldering, flame encasing her form as usual, but glowing nearly white hot, matching her obvious angry mood.  Thunder stands a scant two feet away, facing off with her, lightning crackling audibly about him.  Merlin sits in mid air between the door and the two, his forcefield shimmering visibly as the heat and electricity float about the air.  Titan stands shielding Mendez on the far side of the room.

"And I say he deserves a chance!" she shouts at Thunder.

"For the last time, Nova..." Thunder starts back.

"You're giving Jackal a chance, even after what he did!"

"Jackal _wants_ help."

"And Kevin _needs_ it.  He's depressed to a spectacular degree, unsure, has no sense of self worth.  Not like _you_ don't have something to do with that!  What the hell were you thinking telling him his father paid for him to come here?"

"I was hoping it would snap him back to reali..."

"Oh puh-leeze.  You went on another one of your freakin' power trips.  You never even thought that with what he went through at the hands of that psycho that he might need a strong _role model_ and not another old man preachin' at him.  You probably sounded just like his dad."

"I gave him his finaly chance and he chose to run and sulk and make phone calls to tabloid newspapers."

"Well I haven't _you_ gave him the last chance according to you, but _I_ haven't."

"Forget it, Nova.  I case you forget, I'm in charge here."

"And in case _you_ forget, I'm an equal member of this team and that means I have an equal say..."

"You're barely older than the teens attending classes..." Thunder starts.  

"...and I say we send Kevin and whoever's on the 'You've pissed off Mendez' list with Jackal!"

"...and if your conversation with Kevin is any indication, you aren't using good judgement."

"And just what the hell is that supposed to mean?" she says, fires intensifying.

"It means that if your conversation with Kevin is any indication, you're just hoping he can mimic an immunity to your powers.  Hell, if that's the case, Cosmo there can just nullify your powers.  I'd sure as hell rather find you in _his _room than Yorks'.  And at least he has a good head on his shoulders.  Or maybe you can work harder and learn to control your goddamned powers!"

Merlin sucks in his breath.  Titan slowly starts floating forward, looking ready to intervene.  Merlin lands in front of you, expanding his forcefield to protect everyone.  Cosmo looks more than a bit shocked by the comment.

Nova flares, then suddenly goes out.  Completely naked, she steps out of the molten brick filled holes she created with her heat corona and right towards Thunder, fists clenched.

"You mean like this," she says with a shaky voice, "you pompous motherf..."

_CRACK!_

The last word is drowned out by the discharge of a thunderbolt as she punches Thunder in the jaw.  He staggers back, his energy field fading out.  Whether Nova feels the lightning dancing along her arm, you can't tell, though she's definitely burned by it.  Thunder blinks, shaking his head, and manages a "Now ju..." right before she decks him again, this time in the ear with a loud _SMACK!  _Thunder grabs his ear and doubles over in pain, and she clubs him in the back of the neck with both fists, dropping him to the deck.

"He gets one more chance," she says weakly, glaring at Thunder.  "And if Master Wen says he doesn't have what it takes, you can still kick him out."  Thunder rolls over onto his back and rubs his jaw and ear.  "And don't _ever _talk to me like that again!"  Flames start licking up her body as she loses control again and bursts into fire.  She lifts off the ground and bursts over your heads and towards the far exit.

"Nova!" Thunder shouts as he gets to his feet.  She slides to a halt in mid-air, not looking at him.  "I'm sorry.  I was out of line."

"Your darn right you were, pops," she says angrily.

"I'll call Li in the morning and make the arrangements."

Nova lets out a small ring of flame to show her still smoldering attitude and flies out.  Dead silence fills the hall as everyone seems rather unwilling to speak for a good minute.

"Kyle, why don't you go get some rest, Amigo.  It's been nearly three days.  Raul, Merlin and I can handle this," Titan says.

"Yeah, I think I'll do that," Thunder says, looking very tired.  He walks past you all with just a nod, and down the hall out of sight, leaving you all rather slack-jawed at the events you just witnessed.

_More to come!_


----------



## Calinon (Mar 25, 2004)

*The Meeting -- 9:05 PM*
_In Attendance: Anna, Carl, Cosmo, Johan, John, Merlin, Raisa, Randall, Raul Mendez, Rebound, Sanjay, Tara, Titan, Vince_

"Welcome to the War Room, my erstwhile junior teammates," Merlin says to break the tension, gesturing for you to enter with a low bow. "Please feel free to sit as we take a trip through the past two days. If you look to the right, you can see the remnants of Thunder's dignity, right next to the scenic Molten Nova Valleys. The inflight movies today will be "Danger in the Crystal Palace" and "Attack of the 40 Foot Mole People."

"In Widescreen no doubt," Titan says, smirking as the table holoviewer comes up and they commence the briefing.

As promised by Trailblazer, the briefing is boring, though thankfully quick. They simply run through the good and bad points of the episode at the Mall and Crystal Palace, and today's events on the Freeway. Mendez congratulates you all on jobs well done, especially given the circomunstances, which surprises some of you. he does, however, tell you to remember the mistakes you made as well as the successes you had, and not to repeat those mistakes. He looks pointedly at Carl and Raisa when saying this, but does not elaborate. They also go into the battle in the pool and the condition of Jun Po, as well as the miraculous recovery of Vincent, though thankfully, they don't show video.

Titan opens up information files on Mia Toan, Sho Tanaka, The Shadow, Murphy, The Mole, Aerin, Flick and Anithos.

_OOC: All of these will be updated on the website over the next week._

"We've activated the computer terminals in your rooms, so you can access our database, send and receive e-mail and surf the web from your own couch," Mendez says. "Our new computer system we've installed will monitor your activity, but we won't be spying on you unless the computer starts warning us that you're surfing porn or something. I'd prefer you use your terminals for EPIC business only, and use the common room and library computers for personal stuff. Oh, and your terminals are voice and ocular controlled. No mouse or keyboard needed.

"Our database is one of the most comprehensive in the world for what we do. While not every piece of info is at our fingertips, if you make a request, the system will try to get you as much info as possible. It's tied in to a lot of police systems and has an extensive mutant database to study.

_OOC: You now have access to knowledge: criminals, Knolwedge: mutants, and the assessment feat, if you spend points. You can make untrained knowledge checks on criminals and mutants, but probably won't be successful often._

I would like to add," Titan says, "that you will start undergoing extensive training in the next month and we'll be increasing your workload with extra courses. It will be difficult and leave little room for free time in the next while. But after the last few days, it will be good for each of you to hone your abilities before we throw you in harms way again."

You look over your new schedules as he hands them out. Each day starts at 6AM and ends at 8PM, with training sessions and new courses (investigation, law, etiquette and public speaking) at night. Even to the most scholastic of you, it looks brutal.

"This won't be easy, so we'll be having Johan's running study groups, since there are so many of him," Titan says with a grin at Johan.

Seeing many of you yawning, Merlin speaks up. "I think we've lost their attention. Time to call the meeting. There's a soccer match I want to see the rest of. I believe X12 is enjoying his respite from his healing powers and is playing backfield, and given his repeated efforts on all of your behalves, it would be a good show of support to go and cheer him on, even if he did dodge the boring meeting."

"Hey, sounds good to me," Mendez says. "Meeting adjourned! If you have any questions, ask them to me once we get to the pitch, or see me tomorrow."

"Michelle," Titan calls as you are leaving. "Please stay a few moments. Carl, Raisa, could you just have seat outside please, I need to talk to you as well."

*The Soccer Match*
The second half seems to fly and X12 is getting exhausted, but playing well. Amazingly, with time winding down, Monica leads the way down field and with a brilliant strike, scores in injuty time to tie the game. It leads to a shout-out and team captains pick the five to be on their squads.

"Ok, sparky,"Monica says. "You can be our fourth. See if you can be a hero on the pitch. Just don't screw up!"

The crowd cheers as the first four shooters score. The third of each team is stopped by the keepers. On the opposing side, the fourth shooter scores, leaving it up to X12 to tie it up. Nerves set in. Considering this is your first time ever playing football, and you really want to score, you begin to sweat profusely.

People cheer you on. Others make you nervous. You line up. The goalie is ready. You run at the ball. You kick it! It heads right at the keeper!

_SHPOCK!_

The crowd lets out an "ooooo" as the keeper takes it in the face. He falls pretty much straight over. The ball falls straight down, coming to a rest an inch from the goal line.

"NO GOAL!" shouts Trailblazer.

The crowd cheers.

Lucky for you, the other team misses, and Monica ties it up against a new goalie. The game ends in a tie.

_Anyone from the meeting who wants to be here, is here._

*Kevin*
There is a knock at the door. No heat this time, so it's not Nova. Opening the door, you are confronted with Titan, not Thunder.

"Hey there, Amigo," he says in a friendly fashion. "I hear you had a rough couple of days, eh? But Nova says you still want to try to make the team. Good on you. So, what'd you do to get her all hot under the collar to be on your side, hmm? She's gung ho to make sure you get a last chance to prove you deserve to be on the team."

_Obviously, this happens after he talks to Michelle, Raisa and Carl. You were NOT at the meeting, just to be clear, nor will your computer be activated._


----------



## Velmont (Mar 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hey there, Amigo," he says in a friendly fashion.  "I hear you had a rough couple of days, eh?  But Nova says you still want to try to make the team.  Good on you.  So, what'd you do to get her all hot under the collar to be on your side, hmm?  She's gung ho to make sure you get a last chance to prove you deserve to be on the team."




Kevin turn around to face the door when it open. Seeing it is Titan, Kevin reacts instinctivly "Am I the new attraction of EPIC, to have so many visitors?" he says with a grin. He hastly continu to talk, but with the irritation gone. "Sorry, didn't wanted to be harsh. Yes, I had some hard days, and being stuck in that room is not helping on the moral." On the face of Kevin, it can be seen that something have catch his attention "Nova? What has she done?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 25, 2004)

_"Watch X play some soccer and then take a 12 hour nap."_ Michelle thinks to herself as she heads towards the door.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Michelle," Titan calls as you are leaving.  "Please stay a few moments."




_"Uh, oh. No wait, I haven't done anything wrong. Have I?"_ Michelle pauses for a moment, she turns around and heads back towards the table

"Did you want to talk to me Titan?" She says once everyone has left the war room.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 25, 2004)

> Kevin turn around to face the door when it open. Seeing it is Titan, Kevin reacts instinctivly "Am I the new attraction of EPIC, to have so many visitors?" he says with a grin. He hastly continu to talk, but with the irritation gone. "Sorry, didn't wanted to be harsh. Yes, I had some hard days, and being stuck in that room is not helping on the moral." On the face of Kevin, it can be seen that something have catch his attention "Nova? What has she done?"



"She just stuck up for you, Amigo," Titan says.  "Big time.  She convinced Thunder to send you to a very good friend of the institute, who can help you as much, if not more, than we can here, both in honing your powers, and your judgement, among other things.  Not an easy path, that is for certain.

"Here's a new classload for you," he says, handing you the same scheduling the others got in the War Room.  "Ok, Amigo, house arrest is over.  Just remember; no phone calls except to home, no e-mail and no leaving EPIC grounds ok?"  Somehow, he makes the requests sound casual and reasonable, rather than harsh orders, though you don't doubt he's very serious about the rules.

"There's a football match going on at the pitch.  X12's playing football for the first time.  You should come watch; cheer him on.  He took more than a few injuries for you lately, it would be a good show of friendship."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 25, 2004)

> "Did you want to talk to me Titan?" She says once everyone has left the war room.



"Sure did.  You really took control of the situation yesterday, from organizing everyone here, to what you did in front of the cameras.  I'm impressed.  Looks like you're the top candidate to lead this new group.  It's too bad Anithos got away from you and Tara though.  Oh, that reminds me.  I have something for you."

He walks over to his own room and goes inside, exiting a moment later with the twisted and mangled remains of a very rusty, steel door.

"Watch this," he says, a sly grin creeping over his face.  He takes out a quarter and tosses it towards the table, away from him and the door.  Halfway there, it reverses direction and slams into the door with a small _ping!_ 

"Magnetized," he says, letting the door fall to the ground.  Three of the nearest chairs slowly roll from the table, banging up against the door, their metal casters attracted to the magnetized steel.  Titan shakes his head and sits down at another chair.

"Really magnetized," he says.  "So..." he says, leaning back in the chair, dropping a few coins on the table which start sliding towards the mangled door.  "However did Anithos get away again?"  He doesn't look mad; more amused than anything.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 26, 2004)

Kevin start to looks at the scheduling. 

"Honing my judgement... Sounds like a psi. I've got one after the accident and all the scandals, and told to my father I was a desesperate cause, that's must be why he paid you to accept me... What? With that schedule and that psi of yours I must meet, I won't have a second to me... Well, think I have no choice anyway. I'll take advantage of my last hours of free time.

And if I have to study that much, can you give me a new desk, the last one had termite in it... I will pay the bill, don't fear on that."

Kevin leaves the schedule on his bed and gets out of the room and start to walks in the institute.

_Great! They will get a babysitter just for me. I suppose I should be greatfull to Thunder to keep me here. *sigh* Honing my judgement. I suppose it's mean don't think and obey._

Kevin walks out of the building and starts to walk outside. He turns a corner and he is snap out of his thoughts by the cheering sound of the football game. He takes a step backwrd and hide behind the corner, and spy the game.

_I wonder how X lost his powers. It must be Cosmo. For someone who get free from his prison, he seems nervous. Let me guess, he is a total incompetent in football..._ Kevin felt silent for a moment, and look at the game _He tooks my defence against Thunder, now Nova. Do I really worth that trouble? Ok, if Nova have an eye on me, I can understand. They said love can make stupid things to people, but X have no reason... at least, I hope he doesn't have an eye on me. Don't be ridiculous Kevin. Hey, some shout-out. That's the best moment of the game... Isn't X. I don't know who's his captain, but he is stupid, don't send a green to a shout-out..._

Kevin hold his breath and saw the ball fly rigth to the face of the goal keeper.
Some deception is drawn on the face of Kevin. As the match end, he turns around and walk back inside the institute.

_Nova..._ and a smile appears on Kevin face.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 26, 2004)

Running up after the match, X12 tracks after Monica.  "You're really good at this... and I'm not.  Regardless, thanks for giving me a shot... it meant alot to me," he says.  "I'll see if they'll add soccer to my schedule -- I need a lot of work."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 26, 2004)

Sanjay sits in the bleachers, watching the match.  He finds X12's approach to the game comical, but cheers him on with the other students nonetheless.

After the game, he starts down the bleachers and onto the pitch to congradulate X12 on a decent performance for his first football game, but he stops before he reaches him.  A look of uncertainty turns to one of determination as he turns and heads back inside.  Finding the nearest computer terminal, he sits down, opens the message he received earlier that evening and types out a response.  Before he sends it, he feels a knot tie in his stomach and the look of uncertainty returns.  Very hesitantly, he hits the 'Send' button.

Releasing a nervous sigh, he logs out and leaves the terminal for his room to do some more thinking before going to sleep for the night.

OOC: Cal, I'll email you the response.  Yeah, that's right, the rest of you don't get to see it.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> He walks over to his own room and goes inside, exiting a moment later with the twisted and mangled remains of a very rusty, steel door.




_"Oh no..."_



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Really magnetized," he says.  "So..." he says, leaning back in the chair, dropping a few coins on the table which start sliding towards the mangled door.  "However did Anithos get away again?"  He doesn't look mad; more amused than anything.




"Ummm.... aaa.... I don't recall saying how he got away in the first place." Michelle mutters, glancing around the room but avoiding the twisted door and Titan.

"You see," she says speaking a little louder, "aaa... We were in the sewers you see and Tara and I thought we saw something, so we followed and finally caug.. found Anithos. He was trying to get through a door," Michelle glances at the twisted door on the ground, "then he started talking, then he was looking at us, then he kissed us." She says with a sigh, "and then the next thing we knew he was gone and the door was on the ground, I don't even remember doing it. Tara didn't have anything to do with it though, it's all my fault." She finishes up partially humiliated that she got caught and partially relieved that she has the chance to confess.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

> "You see," she says speaking a little louder, "aaa... We were in the sewers you see and Tara and I thought we saw something, so we followed and finally caug.. found Anithos. He was trying to get through a door," Michelle glances at the twisted door on the ground, "then he started talking, then he was looking at us, then he kissed us." She says with a sigh, "and then the next thing we knew he was gone and the door was on the ground, I don't even remember doing it. Tara didn't have anything to do with it though, it's all my fault." She finishes up partially humiliated that she got caught and partially relieved that she has the chance to confess.




You swear you see him stifling a laugh.  Then another.  And when you finish he bursts out into a gale of laughter, hammering his fist on the table.  It takes him some few minutes to get himself together again.

"Oh man... Oh boy... whew... Anithos strikes again!  That guy can charm the hydrogen out of water!  I absolutely _knew_ something like that happened when I found the door!"  He breaks down into more laughter.  "Girl, you should see what happens to Angela when he lays the whammy on her.  And then after, when she realizes he did it... _again..._ she gets so mad.  You've never seen her mad 'till she's got brain slammed by captain sparkly.  Oh, I am so going to telll her he's back in town!

"Don't feel too bad, he does this to everyone.  But he's a pretty nice guy for a thief.  Ok, you can go to the pitch if you like," he says, dismissing you.

"Oh hey," he says, snickering, as you are leaving.  "Did he do the roses thing?"  Seeing your face, he breaks into peals of laughter again, tears rolling down his cheeks as he weakly waves Raisa and Carl into the War Room.


----------



## Deva (Mar 26, 2004)

A strand of hair winds tightly around her finger as Raisa leans against the wall outside the War Room. She stares at a spot on the floor and taps her foot softly, more than a little fidgety and nervous about what Titan could want. It's not like she had done anything stupid today...

Wait, yes she did. Nearly getting herself crushed beneath a ton of dirt and having to be rescued by the bad guys was definately on her "Things Not To Do Again" list.

She glances out of the corner of her eye at Carl, briefly feeling sorry for him when she sees the bruises and cuts left behind from Dara's assault. The memory of him in that miniskirt in the telepath's dream brought a small chuckle to her lips, thankfully hidden beneath Titan's boisterous laughter as the door opened.

She raises an eyebrow in guestion at Michelle as the girl passes, hesitates momentarily before going into the War Room.

Continuing to wind the strand of hair nervously around her finger, Raisa waits silently for Titan to compose himself and expell her for once again disobeying the adults and putting on the Epic uniform after Mendez made it perfectly clear that she never would.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

> Continuing to wind the strand of hair nervously around her finger, Raisa waits silently for Titan to compose himself and expell her for once again disobeying the adults and putting on the Epic uniform after Mendez made it perfectly clear that she never would.



"Hey you two," Titan says, calming down.  "How's the head doing, Carl?"

"Better now," Carl says.

"Good.  I won't bother asking you that question Raisa.  I imagine it's a bit full in there," he says shaking his head.  "Sounds like you both did quite well today.  I'm a bit concerned about yesterday though.  Going off together from a crime scene without telling anyone?  Roughing up a butcher?" he says.  "A strip club..." he adds with a raised eyebrow.  "But wait, there's more!  Two different stories to Raul?"  He looks at Raisa.  "Legal counsel?" he asks rhetorically.  "Pulling a gun on Raisa?" he adds without actually looking at Carl.

"Some seriously bad choices, Amigos."  He lets out a yawn.  "And some that cannot pass without disciplinary action.  But I think you are both wonderful assets to our little team, and so I have decided to include your discipline with your schooling.  You'll be joining Kevin and Jackal in their training away from the institute.  I think we'll send Dara as well; perhaps she and you can work this... thing in your brains out while you are there.

"Any objections?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 26, 2004)

Michelle leaves the war room humiliated and infuriated, she storms by Raisa and Carl without giving them a second look, Titan's laughter burning in her ears.

Before she goes out to watch the soccer game Michelle will go to her room and throw out the flowers.


----------



## Deva (Mar 26, 2004)

Raisa lets her arm drop to her side, feeling significantly smaller with ever reprimanding word Titan spoke. True, he never rose his voice, nor said anything harsh, and that just made it all worse. Why couldn't he yell at her like Mendez does?



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Any objections?"




She shakes her head, thankful this conversation isn't as bad as what her imagination had made it out to be. It could have been worse, and all things considered she was getting off easy. 

When she is finally free to go, she will bipass the football game and go back to her dorm room to check on Dara.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 26, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Running up after the match, X12 tracks after Monica.  "You're really good at this... and I'm not.  Regardless, thanks for giving me a shot... it meant alot to me," he says.  "I'll see if they'll add soccer to my schedule -- I need a lot of work."




Shaking his head as he approaches, Vince gives X a friendly nudge.  "Dude that was painful.  I have totally got to teach you this game.  Awesome to see you out there though.  Looked WAY more fun than the replay of our latest news reels we got to watch at the meeting."  Looking to Monica he adds, "But you arent half bad.  I dont think Ive seen you here before.  I'm Vince."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 26, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Shaking his head as he approaches, Vince gives X a friendly nudge.  "Dude that was painful.  I have totally got to teach you this game.  Awesome to see you out there though.  Looked WAY more fun than the replay of our latest news reels we got to watch at the meeting."




"As long as you promise to move at regular speed, I'll take you up on that offer," X12 says.  "Otherwise, I'll need to find someone more my speed... like say... I don't know... do we have anybody here that moves like a slug?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Honing my judgement... Sounds like a psi. I've got one after the accident and all the scandals, and told to my father I was a desesperate cause, that's must be why he paid you to accept me... What? With that schedule and that psi of yours I must meet, I won't have a second to me... Well, think I have no choice anyway. I'll take advantage of my last hours of free time.
> 
> And if I have to study that much, can you give me a new desk, the last one had termite in it... I will pay the bill, don't fear on that



"You always have choices, Amigo.  If you don't want to be a part of the new EPIC team, don't come to the sessions.  I'm not going to force you to.  But you make up your mind by Monday morning, so we don't have to go through the effort of arranging for your tutoring if we don't need to.  We'll just have you visit a psychiatrist to get you over this depression.

"Just remember, this isn't a free ride.  Nobody came here deserving to be on EPIC.  We brought all these people here not only so they would have a chance at a normal school life, but so that those with the desire and willingness to better themselves, train and learn to use their powers, could become full time members of EPIC.  Nobody is forced to, because the amount of work someone has to do to be properly prepared for the dangers you'll face is extreme.  I haven't had 48 hours to myself in six years.

"And you aren't the only one who has made mistakes.  Raisa and Carl are heading to the same tutor we want to send you to.  Dara too, because we can't help her here."  He turns to leave.

"And for the record, everyone with means pays for their sons and daughters to attend this school.  Not just your father.  Thunder may have made it sound like he paid us to take you in, but he pays us just like Vince's father pays us, only yours pays far less.  Don't think you're a special case because your father pays some money to us for your schooling.  The desk will be replaced by Monday.

"Make up your mind by Monday morning.  Either show up for the training or don't, it's up to you."

Titan closes the door and heads for the soccer field.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Michelle leaves the war room humiliated and infuriated, she storms by Raisa and Carl without giving them a second look, Titan's laughter burning in her ears.
> 
> Before she goes out to watch the soccer game Michelle will go to her room and throw out the flowers.



"Hey, whatcha doing?" Tara asks as you stuff the roses into garbage bags, vases and all, standing in your doorway.  She surprises you and you wonder how long she's been there.



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> She shakes her head, thankful this conversation isn't as bad as what her imagination had made it out to be. It could have been worse, and all things considered she was getting off easy.
> 
> When she is finally free to go, she will bipass the football game and go back to her dorm room to check on Dara.



When you get into your room, it's humid, like someone just took a shower.  And lo and behold, someone did.  Dara is standing in your bathroom, wearing one of your home made shirts that comes down to behind her knees and hangs off one of her shoulders.  Her hair is still damp and hangs down past her shoulders.  She's brushing her teeth.  You hope she went and got her own toothbrush.

_Can you believe him?  Send us away?  I'll kick his butt too if he doesn't watch it.  He thinks he's so smart.  I'll show him! _she thinks to you as she brushes her teeth.

She bends over and rinses and you see your toothbrush holder... empty.  You also notice you aren't stepping on your clothes everywhere.  It's very clean.  Everything is picked up and put away.

Dara turns around.  "I don't know who made such a mess in here, but I'm going to kick their butts too.  Prolly some stupid boy.  I'll find out though, as soon as I alter some of my clothes to fit better," she says, tugging at the extremely overlarge shirt.  "Ok, I'm ready, lets go!  They're playin' football out there and I wanna see!"



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> Shaking his head as he approaches, Vince gives X a friendly nudge. "Dude that was painful. I have totally got to teach you this game. Awesome to see you out there though. Looked WAY more fun than the replay of our latest news reels we got to watch at the meeting." Looking to Monica he adds, "But you arent half bad. I dont think Ive seen you here before. I'm Vince."



"Yeah, I know, the Goat Boy," she says, small sparks rising from her skin.  She's still completely sweat free.  "Cosmo's right; you must have blind spot in those things," she says idly, pointing at your eyes.  I'm in your math and languages classes."  She turns to X12.  "I thought I told you not to screw up," she says, poking him in the ribs, stalking off.  "Later, Goat Boy," she says as he leaves.

You hear Cosmo laughing behind you.  "Haha!  Blind spot!"

Carl and Jackson come up after the match.  Carl laments his own lack of co-ordination for football.  Jackson says, "Hey, could have been worse, X.  When I was in school, I had this coach that kept yelling at me, 'Be the ball!  Be the ball!'  Little did he know," he says, suddenly blowing up into his ball form, "that I am the ball!  Night!" he says, bouncing off for the dorm.  Anna and Tara head for the dorm after giving X12 congrats, and Carl and Cosmo head off for the common room.

"C'mon Goat Boy; HBO is showing the latest Battletech movie at 11:30," Cosmo says.  

"And Underworld's latest installment after that," Carl adds.  Cosmo kind of winces at that.

"I think I'll stop at Battletech," Cosmo says.



> Running up after the match, X12 tracks after Monica. "You're really good at this... and I'm not. Regardless, thanks for giving me a shot... it meant alot to me," he says. "I'll see if they'll add soccer to my schedule -- I need a lot of work."



The pitch empties out as people head off to the common room or their dorms.  Pretty soon, you're the last person on the field.  You spot Trailblazer and Monica coming out of the gym and gathering the equipment and jerseys when Trailblazer drops his gear and bursts off towards HQ.  Monica gathers up most of the gear, and heads for the gym.

You catch up with her as she's coming back out to get the rest of the gear.

"I'll say you need practice," she says, smiling slightly.  "And I thought I told you not to screw up."  She pokes you in the chest as she says that, then looks past you and groans.  "You came over here and didn't stop to pick up the gear?  You twit.  I'm so going to kick your butt," she says with a huff, shocking you slightly as she shoves you and heads for the gear.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 26, 2004)

"I'm sorry," X12 says, following after her.  "Let me give you a hand putting away the equipment -- we'll call it penance for my lack of soccer skill."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry," X12 says, following after her. "Let me give you a hand putting away the equipment -- we'll call it penance for my lack of soccer skill."



"Well, hurry up then," she says, letting you go get the gear.  She's already heading back to the gym about 20 feet ahead of you when you start lugging the armful of flags, pads and balls towards the gym.  He tugs her jersey off as she goes, her t-shirt sliding up her back a bit as she does so, revealing the fact you can pretty much see through her midsection.  The skin is there, and you can see musculature patterns in her back, but electrical charges seem to be coursing through her body.  She turns and tosses her jersey at you, then holds the gym door open.

"Just toss the gear in the storage room.  I'll get the lights," she says.  You're done and halfway to the door when the lights go out, leaving you in utter darkness.  The only light comes from the EXIT signs over various doors, and they provide no illumination to see by, other than direction.

You sniff the air.  It smells vaguely like it does right after a rain storm.  You hear a quiet *pat pat pat* of running feet behind you, and turn to see two little yellow sparkling lights bobbing towards you in the dark.

_You could smell the rain from your cell.  Your enhanced senses let you enjoy rain like nobody else could.  He couldn't take that from you.  Despite the pain in your wrists and legs from hanging from the chains in the middle of the 8x8 cell, you took a deep breath and exhaled happily._

_BZZZZZZZZZZZT!_

_The electrical jolt ripped through you painfully, and you bit your tongue as you stopped yourself from screaming._

_BZZZZZZZZZZZT!_

_Another jolt, and you stifled the scream, trying to ignore the pain.  Outside, thunder broke out in a huge boom._

_"Excellent.  He is developing a tolerance for level 6.  Increase to level 7."_

_BZZZZZZZZZZZT!_

_The shock was twice as strong as before, lancing through your body and up the chains at your wrist.  Unable to withstand the pain, you let out a scream._

_"Continue the process until he ceases to cry out."_

_The thunder rang out again as the torture continues._

"I'm gonna kick your butt," year hear a woman's voice say somewhere in the distance.

_Initiatives:  X12 14, Monica 11_
_Conditions:  X12 (blinded, fatigued, 2HP), Monica (fine and dandy! Har har har!)_


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 26, 2004)

X12 drops to knees, closes his eyes, and lightly turns to sniff the air, trying to catch scent of his assailant.

_OOC: Half-action -- assume defensive.
Half-action -- use Scent._

"You didn't think you'd keep me in that cage forever, did you," X12 calls out to the darkness.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hey, whatcha doing?" Tara asks as you stuff the roses into garbage bags, vases and all, standing in your doorway.  She surprises you and you wonder how long she's been there.




"Yikes..., don't sneak up on people like that. This? Just getting rid of some useless garbage,"  Michell drops the bag into the garbage can to emphases her point.

Michelle pauses for a moment and stares at the bag as she continues to talk. "He used us Tara, its all one big joke. Titan found the door, the one from the sewer. I must have used too much power on it because it was magnetised, so after the meeting Titan asked me about it. I couldn't deny it, so I told him everything and do you know what he did?" At this point Michelle turns to face her "He laughed... he could barely contain himself, Titan says he does that with everyone, he has done it to Empath several times at least and he always sends flowers after. I guess it's his little laugh after the fact, just to remind you of how stupid you were."  Michelle kicks the garbage can over spilling the contents out.

Ignoring the mess she walks over to her bed and sits down pulling her legs up to her chest and resting her head on her knees. "God, I can't believe I fell for it, I'm such a moron. Some leader I turned out to be."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

*Michelle*


> Ignoring the mess she walks over to her bed and sits down pulling her legs up to her chest and resting her head on her knees. "God, I can't believe I fell for it, I'm such a moron. Some leader I turned out to be."



"I bet it's eight hundred bucks of roses you are throwing out," Dara says with a giggle, picking up a vase of roses from the bag and setting them on the table.  "And he didn't make us let him go, and he helped me control my powers.  And look what he did to yours!" she says.  

"Anyways, if Empath can't resist him, why should we be able to.  And if Empath hasn't been resisting him, that means Thunder and Titan and the others didn't resist him either, 'cause he's not caught.  I bet that's why Merlin doesn't like him," she says, remember that Anithos said that.

"He's cute, he's charming , he doesn't hurt anyone, _and_ he sent us roses, and you're going to mope about it?" she ask, pelting you in the head with a rose.  "Maybe he sends roses because he likes us."

*X12*
You sniff the air as your vision fades, leaving you somewhat confused.

"It was a closet, Sparky," Monica says cheerfully.  You feel someone grab your shoulders, then you are flying through the air.  You slide on the wood floor and skin your arm painfully.  "Sorry, I didn't mean to throw you down that hard," Monica says from nearby.

You're only ten feet from the door and outside.  You can see the EXIT sign just behind you.

_Monica hits (22) with her trip attack.  You lose the opposed roll with 16 versus 24 and are prone._

_Initiatives: X12 14, Monica 11
Conditions: X12 (blinded, prone, fatigued, 2HP), Monica (perfectly fine)_


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 26, 2004)

"I... I..." X12 stammers, rolling onto his stomach.  "I'm at EPIC... I'm not there anymore... they can't hurt me anymore... they can't hurt me anymore..." X12 starts repeating over and over, as he starts crawling towards the exit sign.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 26, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "As long as you promise to move at regular speed, I'll take you up on that offer," X12 says.  "Otherwise, I'll need to find someone more my speed... like say... I don't know... do we have anybody here that moves like a slug?"




"Yeah man, I can tone it down to a more normal pace, but I was pretty quick even before I got my powers.  Just grab me to come practice anytime we arent busy saving the world or writing essays."

The jibes from Monica arent any worse than what Vince has become used to, but he seems glad that she recognizes him.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Later, Goat Boy," she says as he leaves.





Watching as X12 and Monica's backs start to get distant, Vince mutters to himself, "Maybe I just never had a reason to notice you before"



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "C'mon Goat Boy; HBO is showing the latest Battletech movie at 11:30," Cosmo says.
> 
> "And Underworld's latest installment after that," Carl adds.  Cosmo kind of winces at that.
> 
> "I think I'll stop at Battletech," Cosmo says.




"Yeah yeah, I'm coming.  Wanna race?  Hehe"  Vince dashes a short ways ahead of Cosmo and Carl and waits for them to catch up before walking together back to the complex.  "You know Underworld isnt that bad if you just accept it as entertainment value and not take it too seriously.  I guess the whole thing hits a little too close to home for you though, eh Cos?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "He's cute, he's charming , he doesn't hurt anyone, _and_ he sent us roses, and you're going to mope about it?" she ask, pelting you in the head with a rose.  "Maybe he sends roses because he likes us."




"I guess its possible," Michelle comments as she picks up the rose beside her and smells it. "But if he is such a nice guy, why is he a criminal? I guess it might say in his file but somehow I figure we are going to be studing them all sooner or later and since we are going to be flooded with homework soon, lets go have some fun." Michelle bounces off the bed and shortens the stem and clears away the thorns, so she can entangle the rose in her hair just above her left ear, she then grabs Tara by the arm and physically pulls her out of the room. "Come on, lets go see if they will let us go shopping tomorrow, I got to replace the stuff I lost the first time around. How did X do in the soccer game anyways."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

*Vince*


			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "You know Underworld isnt that bad if you just accept it as entertainment value and not take it too seriously. I guess the whole thing hits a little too close to home for you though, eh Cos?"



"How's the wing," he says semi-sarcastically, shaking his head like you've lost your mind.  "How the hell could you even think of watching that and not freak out?"

*Michelle*


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> How did X do in the soccer game anyways



"He knocked Martin out with a ball, and I saw him and Monica going into the gym alone a few minutes ago," she says with a grin.  "She's probably hunting again.  Hope she doesn't hurt him too much, after Cosmo dumped her last week.  She's still mad about that."

*X12*


> "I... I..." X12 stammers, rolling onto his stomach. "I'm at EPIC... I'm not there anymore... they can't hurt me anymore... they can't hurt me anymore..." X12 starts repeating over and over, as he starts crawling towards the exit sign.



"And where do you think you're going," Monica says with kind of a purr.  "You don't get out until you promise to help me get on the team."  You feel her grab your ankle and calf, stopping you from moving.  You can feel her nails scrape over your socks as she gets a good grip.

_Monica hits with a 16.  You lose the opposed grapple check with a 15 versus 18, and she has a good hold of your leg, but inflicts no damage on you._

*Sanjay*
You keep going over the email in your head, wondering what's going to happen.  Over across the way, you can see into Michelle's room, where she's stuffing an ungodly amount of roses and their respective vases into garbage bags in a huff.

Just down a little ways, you see Sanchez pulling the drapes on Anna's room.

_Who knew Sanjay was such a Voyeur?_


----------



## Mimic (Mar 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "He knocked Martin out with a ball, and I saw him and Monica going into the gym alone a few minutes ago," she says with a grin.  "She's probably hunting again.  Hope she doesn't hurt him too much, after Cosmo dumped her last week.  She's still mad about that."




"Whoa, hang on a minute." Michelle says coming to a halt. "What do you mean hunting and why would she hurt X?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

> "Whoa, hang on a minute." Michelle says coming to a halt. "What do you mean hunting and why would she hurt X?"



"Remember the bugs at the hospital?" Tara grins.

"I doubt she'll hurt him.  She's probably just... you know," she says with a blush.  "Hope she keeps her claws in.  I'm pretty sure that's why Cosmo dumped her."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Remember the bugs at the hospital?" Tara grins.
> 
> "I doubt she'll hurt him.  She's probably just... you know," she says with a blush.  "Hope she keeps her claws in.  I'm pretty sure that's why Cosmo dumped her."




"Oh," Michelle says kind of confused until her face lights up, you can almost see the light bulb turn on.  "Ooohhh, well he does heal pretty quick so maybe it won't matter if she does or not." She adds laughing


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 27, 2004)

"On... the team..." X12 says questioningly, still clenching his teeth, biting back his instincts to fight and flee.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

> "On... the team..." X12 says questioningly, still clenching his teeth, biting back his instincts to fight and flee.



"Now you're getting it," she says, and then you're airborn again, landing on something softer this time.  A wrestling mat maybe?  The fact that you fly about thirty feet doesn't help your disorientation go away.  You see her eyes glowing, then they're gone.

_Whump!_

Something lands heavily on either side of your chest, then something lands with a thump on your stomach.

"You sure aren't trying like you did on the field," Monica says from her new perch.  She grabs your wrists and pushes your hands to the mat.  Her hands feel odd, like she's wearing lumpy leather gloves, and her finger nails scratch your skin, causing some irritation.  Something furred twitches against the outside of your leg.

"So I show up a week late and miss out getting in with the in-crowd.  Now you all get cool uniforms and get to play hero?  How fair is that?  I tried to convince Cosmo, but his brother threatened to kill me if I scratched him up again," she growls with annoyance.  "Who needs that, right?  But you seem much more reasonable," she purrs into your face.  Something hairlike and stiff brushes your cheek.

"So, think you can get me on the team?  If I ask nicely?" she asks.  Something wet and cold touches your nose and you feel her breath on your face.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 27, 2004)

X12 inhales deeply as the reality of the situation sets in, then relaxes.  "You missed out, and that's unfortunate," he says.  "But this is all getting too physical too quickly... and I never get physical with anyone quickly.

"I don't know why you think you would need to resort to such a direct, physical approach -- if you want my help, all you need to do is ask and I'll help you... but this is not the way to get what you want from me."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

> X12 inhales deeply as the reality of the situation sets in, then relaxes. "You missed out, and that's unfortunate," he says. "But this is all getting too physical too quickly... and I never get physical with anyone quickly.
> 
> "I don't know why you think you would need to resort to such a direct, physical approach -- if you want my help, all you need to do is ask and I'll help you... but this is not the way to get what you want from me."



"Maybe I want something else from you to, hmm?" she says with a low growl.  That something by your leg thumps against you again.

Your mind suddenly starts racing through a possibility.  Leathery hands, long, sharp nails, scratchy hairs, furry something banging on your... a tail!?  She's a cat!?!

"But whatever," she says, suddenly letting go of your wriests and leaning on her elbows on your chest.  It's rather uncomfortable for you, and all you can actually see is her lightning filled eyes.  And they are definitely feline looking.

"So all I gotta do is ask huh?  Ok, lets see... what to ask for first..." she ponders, staring intently at you, making you feel distinctly mouselike.  After a minute she sighs and sits up again.  "You aren't as fun as Cosmo, but at least you're not a jerk, and you don't have an ass for a brother.  So I just have to ask huh?  I can do that.  Can you please help me get on the hero team?"


----------



## Deva (Mar 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> When you get into your room, it's humid, like someone just took a shower.  And lo and behold, someone did.  Dara is standing in your bathroom, wearing one of your home made shirts that comes down to behind her knees and hangs off one of her shoulders.  Her hair is still damp and hangs down past her shoulders.  She's brushing her teeth.  You hope she went and got her own toothbrush.
> 
> _Can you believe him?  Send us away?  I'll kick his butt too if he doesn't watch it.  He thinks he's so smart.  I'll show him! _she thinks to you as she brushes her teeth.
> 
> ...





Raisa snaps.

Not bothering to hide the furious frown on her face, she picks Dara up only to plunk her down into the chair at her desk. Turning it around Raisa towers over her. "Okay, I can't take anymore! This is seriously starting to freak me out!

You are not Raisa, this is not your room, those are not your clothes, that was not your toothbrush!!" She crouches down in front of the chair. "You're stronger than this Dara, but if you're can't realize that something is broken inside that head and that you need some help, then I'll drag you to Ms. Desrochers myself! I've had one psychotic telepath in my head, I won't have another! Especially one that can't control herself!!" 

She fights to calm herself. "I know this isn't exactly fun time for you and it's got to be a confusing mess in that brain of yours, but Dara, you need help!"


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "So all I gotta do is ask huh?  Ok, lets see... what to ask for first..." she ponders, staring intently at you, making you feel distinctly mouselike.  After a minute she sighs and sits up again.  "You aren't as fun as Cosmo, but at least you're not a jerk, and you don't have an ass for a brother.  So I just have to ask huh?  I can do that.  Can you please help me get on the hero team?"




"Of course I can - you're strong, agile, and definitely a capable athlete.  I don't see any reason why they wouldn't give you a chance to join the team," X12 says.

"I would like to ask you a favor in return, though -- I need a training partner.  I have several regimens I would like to add to my training: blind-fighting, mapping assailants using my enhanced scent, and adding electrical resistance sessions.  I was going to ask the instructors about who I should approach... but you would seem to be an excellent partner for all everything I was looking to add.

"If you don't feel comfortable training with me, that's fine -- I'm not looking for a trade -- I'll help you with getting a spot on the team regardless."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> Raisa snaps.
> 
> Not bothering to hide the furious frown on her face, she picks Dara up only to plunk her down into the chair at her desk. Turning it around Raisa towers over her. "Okay, I can't take anymore! This is seriously starting to freak me out!
> 
> ...



Dara makes herself as small as humanly possible as you shout at her.  She looks completely terrified of you.  "I thought you were my friend," she says, sniffling.  She slips out of the chair and backs away from you towards the door.  "I can't help it, you know.  I'm here to learn to use my powers like you.  I can't just turn them off, ok!  I just wanted to help and your brain screwed mine up!  Maybe it's your head that did this and not mine huh!?  Ever think of that!?  Nooo, it's gotta be Dara, cause she can't control her powers!  It hasn't even been 24 hours and since it happened and you already hate me!  Well fine, I don't need to be here!"

She bursts into tears and runs out the door, slamming it behind her with enough force to knock a picture of your mother from the wall.  It hits the floor and the glass frame cracks.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Of course I can - you're strong, agile, and definitely a capable athlete. I don't see any reason why they wouldn't give you a chance to join the team," X12 says.
> 
> "I would like to ask you a favor in return, though -- I need a training partner. I have several regimens I would like to add to my training: blind-fighting, mapping assailants using my enhanced scent, and adding electrical resistance sessions. I was going to ask the instructors about who I should approach... but you would seem to be an excellent partner for all everything I was looking to add.
> 
> "If you don't feel comfortable training with me, that's fine -- I'm not looking for a trade -- I'll help you with getting a spot on the team regardless."



"Training partner hmm?" she says, leaning forward.  You feel her put her arms beside your head and her eyes are right over yours again.  "I can do that.  I feel perfectly comfortable with you," she says, her breath inches from your face.  "Anything else you'd like training in?" she asks in a bit of a husky voice, the claws on one tickling through your hair.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 27, 2004)

"You're just full of energy, aren't you," X12 says with a nervous chuckle.  "While you're a lovely young girl, let's get to know one another before adding anything else to our... 'training schedule.'  With the nature of my powers, physical contact of any nature is a luxury... and this is all just moving way too fast in a sexual direction for me.

"While I might be less 'fun' than Cosmo, but I like to think myself a gentleman, and this simply wouldn't a good way to start a relationship."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

> "You're just full of energy, aren't you," X12 says with a nervous chuckle. "While you're a lovely young girl, let's get to know one another before adding anything else to our... 'training schedule.' With the nature of my powers, physical contact of any nature is a luxury... and this is all just moving way too fast in a sexual direction for me.
> 
> "While I might be less 'fun' than Cosmo, but I like to think myself a gentleman, and this simply wouldn't a good way to start a relationship."



She growls and sits up again.  "Fine," she says, slugging you in the chest, hard.  "Be that way.  But you better get me on the team."  The weight on you decreases as she shifts slightly, and then she gets off you.  "Come on, get out of here," she says, pulling you up by your shirt front and dragging you through the darkness.  You get to the door shortly and she throws it open, dragging you outside.  "There you go, no more night blindness.  Go to your nice safe room all alone and figure out how to get me in the hero club."

She's definitely not a cat, and looks perfectly normal other than her lightning filled eyes.  "I'm going to bed," she says.  "That's my room third from the end," she says as she walks off.  "In case you change your mind," she calls out over her shoulder as she starts sprinting towards the girls dorm.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 27, 2004)

X12 watches her saunter off, then lets out a long sigh.  "I think I need to take a long... long... LONG... cold shower... and have my frickin' head examined for turning that down."  He turns, heading for the male dorms, goes into his room... and locks the door behind him.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 27, 2004)

Michelle and Tara are wandering around outside and they see X walking towards them heading towards the dorm rooms.

"Hi X," Michelle says in a teasing almost laughing manner. "Don't tell me you wore out Monica already."

As they continue to walk Michelle leans in to Tara. "Sometimes its so much fun to bug the boys." She says to her with a low laugh.

(ooc: Sorry man, couldn't resist   )


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 27, 2004)

_On the way back to the dorms_
"Nothing of that nature happened," X12 says flatly.  "Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to take care of a prior obligation."

_Once inside my dorm room_
X12 sits down at his computer and types out a quick Email to Anna.
_"I promised you a backrub earlier.  If you're still awake and in need of it, I am available now.  If you're already asleep, when you get this in the morning, I apologize that I did not get back to you before you retired fror the evening."_


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

*X12*
In your dorm room, you think about sending Anna an e-mail, but lament the fact that you have no computer, just this big screen in the wall.  Maybe if someone attended meetings they'd know what it was for.  And of course, it not being activated until tomorrow would really put a damper on your plans too.

_Darn those informative meetings._


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

Midnight comes and goes at the institute and the teens filter off to their rooms, leaving only a few remaining up.

*Michelle*
You wander around a bit with Tara, but she gets right worn out and heads for bed.  You too are really tired, and think that's a pretty good idea.  Sleep finds you the instant you hit the pillow.

*John*
You fall asleep within minutes of laying down.  Your dreams are filled with big clawed feet, busses and an oddly replaying news footage bit of your father pulling you to your feet on the freeway.  It's odd because while you know he was there, the cameras don't show him.

*Johan*
You spend most of the night finishing the massive manual you got earlier in the day before finally turning in for the evening.

*Kevin*
You sleep fitfully, nightmares filling your mind.  Mia Toan with her sword, Murphy grabbing you and Thunder shouting at you.  Mostly Mia Toan.  You wake up several times grabbing at your stomach only to find yourself uninjured.

*Raisa*
When you open the door, Dara is gone, probably to her room.  Mercifully, your mind is quiet and you're able to get some rest.

*X12*
A cold shower later, you are in for a night of tossing and turning and wondering when your powers will return, and even if you want them to.  When sleep does find you, it is filled with nightmares of werewolves, demons, shadowed men, torture and Captain Carmilla Majors.

*Sanjay*
Your night passes very slowly.  You are constantly wondering if you've received any response from your e-mail.  Hopefully, you didn't make a mistake.

*Randall*
You haven't got a response back from the girl at the mall, and your head is throbbing.  You finally get to sleep after what seems an eternity, wondering if you can ever pull off the stunts Anithos did today.

*Vincent*
Watching the new Underworld probably wasn't the best idea.  You probably should have taken Cosmo's advice and left before it started, but you made it through.  The rest of the night is spent jumping at every sound, peering into every darkened shadow and flexing your wings to make sure they are still attached.  You manage to fall asleep twice only to be awakened by a nightmare of what happened today.  Things only get worse as your back starts to hurt again.

*Sunday Morning*
The sun rises to make Sunday morning a glorious, sunny day.  Birds chirp, crickets sing (mostly outside of Tara's window) and a light breeze blows through the trees.  It's your last day of freedom before the big training session, something that despite your trepidation, is a very exciting prospect.  While everyone receives training with their powers, yours is going to be something more that's for sure.

As you busy yourself getting dressed, you notice your monitor light is flashing.  When you turn it on, it greets you by name with a pleasant woman's voice.

"_Good morning <insert name here>.  I am Aris, Adaptive Response Intuitive Computer System.  Through me you are connected to the EPIC Mainframe, world wide web, various government and police agency databases, telephone and e-mail systems.  The monitors also act as a vid-com system between terminals.  In addition, I have your schedule prepared for the upcoming week, and a variety of programs to help you in your extra studies._

"_To use my system, simply say my name and speak your queery or command.  You may access me from any of Aris terminals in the school, not just the one in your room.  Finally, I have taken the liberty of pre-programming your personal e-mail accounts into my system._

"_You currently have one e-mail message awaiting you._"

The system falls silent, awaiting command.

_The following people have something else at the end of their message, rather than the last line spoken by Aris above._

*Sanjay*
"_You currently have three e-mail messages awaiting you, one marked urgent from the Headquarter of Security of the African Liberation Federation._"

*Kevin*
"_You currently have one e-mail message awaiting you, and a reminder on the calender to speak to Titan at your earliest convenience today to give him your decision on undertaking special training._

*Randall*
"_You currently have two e-mail messages awaiting you._"

*The E-Mail Message*
_This is the message delivered to everyone._

Thunder's face pops up on the screen.

"Just a reminder to everyone that this is probably going to be your last free day in a while, so try to enjoy it.  Take a few minutes to acquaint yourself with the computer system; I'm pretty sure you'll find it useful.  You're all invited to come with me to my brother's place tonight for a barbeque.  That'd be the doctor from the hospital, in case you hadn't figured that out.  Take it easy, kids.  Thunder out."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 27, 2004)

Now that the system is operation, X12 preps a message for Anna, apologizing for not getting back to her last night, and asks to reschedule her massage for later.


He also preps an Email to Empath, requesting a private meeting to talk with her about two personal issues.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

Sanjay's heart is firmly lodged in his throat.  He makes sure to read the other two emails before the one marked urgent.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 27, 2004)

Michelle will respond to Thunder's email stating that she would love to go to the barbeque.

Once that is done she will get Aris to pull up all the files on on Mia Toan, Sho Tanaka, The Shadow, Murphy, The Mole, Aerin, Flick and Anithos, paying particular attention to Mia Toan and Anithos.

With that done, Michelle will go out and see if she can find enough girls to go shopping.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 27, 2004)

John isn't going to spend much time with the computer beyond checking his e-mail. Since it is his last free da, he'll spend some time exploring the grounds outside after his traditional workout with weights and stretching(not the super kind). He'll check out any large wooded area to look for deer trails and such. 

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Just a reminder to everyone that this is probably going to be your last free day in a while, so try to enjoy it.  Take a few minutes to acquaint yourself with the computer system; I'm pretty sure you'll find it useful.  You're all invited to come with me to my brother's place tonight for a barbeque.  That'd be the doctor from the hospital, in case you hadn't figured that out.  Take it easy, kids.  Thunder out."





X12 ponders a few moments, then RSVP a negative to attending the barbeque.  _"Tell your brother hello for me, but I'm certain he and I have seen enough of each other as of late,"_ X12 writes, adding a smilie.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 27, 2004)

When the face of Thunder appears on the screen, Kevin say "turn off screen, only sound on.". He listen partially to the message, thinking. 

_Between what Titan's offer and going back to London and getting a new babysitter bought by my father, it is the samn damn thing. Just boring..._

"Send a written message to Titan. with those three words: I accept, Kevin"

On that, Kevin get out of the room. He walk down to the kitchen where he take an apple, and than walk out of the Institute building. He sits under a tree, and let his thought wander on the events of the lasts days.


----------



## Mule (Mar 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I am Aris, Adaptive Response Intuitive Computer System.



"Hello Aris."  This is so cool!  Randall will spend the next while testing out the computer's interface and capabilities, to see what it can do.  Randall will then skim though some of the EPIC database, looking over some of the files, and reading a little about Anithos.

When he can contain his curiosity no longer, Randall will open his emails, leaving the one from Monica till last.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 27, 2004)

Johan leaves one of his duplicates to start reading over the databases while he himself heads to workshop to see if he can finish his new suit.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Now that the system is operation, X12 preps a message for Anna, apologizing for not getting back to her last night, and asks to reschedule her massage for later.
> 
> He also preps an Email to Empath, requesting a private meeting to talk with her about two personal issues.



As you are composing your e-mail to Empath, your screen beeps and Anna pops up on the screen.

"They can be used as vid-coms, pretty cool huh?" she says.  "Sounds like you had an exciting night, what with football and everything."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Sanjay's heart is firmly lodged in his throat. He makes sure to read the other two emails before the one marked urgent.



After reading the EPIC e-mail, you open the second one and find it is a request to arrange suitable time for delivery from UPS for a package that has been sent to you, prepaid.

The third e-mail is short and to the point.

_I shall ignore your insolence this one time, Sanjay Mohan.  Before declining service in the name of your country again, I suggest you examine the contents of the package you should be receiving shortly.  I believe you showed an aptitude for both Chemistry and Physics in school._

_AA_



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Michelle will respond to Thunder's email stating that she would love to go to the barbeque.
> 
> Once that is done she will get Aris to pull up all the files on on Mia Toan, Sho Tanaka, The Shadow, Murphy, The Mole, Aerin, Flick and Anithos, paying particular attention to Mia Toan and Anithos.
> 
> With that done, Michelle will go out and see if she can find enough girls to go shopping.



You browse ARIS for information, getting more than a little angry upon discovering the whereabouts of Mia Toan and Paul Murphy.  You have limited luck finding any students to go to the mall.  Someone got a whole bunch of new chick-flicks they want to watch and are going to use the Library theatre to have a movie day.

Tara hasn't gotten up yet.  Maybe Raisa will go.



			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> John isn't going to spend much time with the computer beyond checking his e-mail. Since it is his last free da, he'll spend some time exploring the grounds outside after his traditional workout with weights and stretching(not the super kind). He'll check out any large wooded area to look for deer trails and such.



Actually, you're in luck!  Just outside the grounds is a large wooded area that is part of the national Nature Reclamation Project.  It has a trail system, and from the tracks you see, has a good deal of wildlife activity.

You are tracking down some antelope when you hear a scream in the distance.



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> When he can contain his curiosity no longer, Randall will open his emails, leaving the one from Monica till last.



_Hey Randall!_

_I saw you on the news last night; that was pretty cool!  Matt's been talking tough ever since he peed himself in the arcade.  Thinks he's going to beat you and that demon kid up next time he sees you.  I'm going to Yuk Yuk's this afternoon if you wanna come, I have an extra ticket for the 3PM show, then I'm going to a LAN party.  Should be a blast!  Lemme know soon!_

_Monica_



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Johan leaves one of his duplicates to start reading over the databases while he himself heads to workshop to see if he can finish his new suit.



You find the workshop full of kids working on their robots again.  Sanchez is at a workbench, and waves you over.

"About time you woke up, sweetie," she says.  "Looks like we have enough raw materials to get a suit made up for you.  Jackson said you found it in no time flat.  We'll need to melt it down and get it into sheets."

She shows you the machinery to do the task in the back.  You estimate it will take you about 8 days to form the pieces she's giving you instructions for, with proper cooling times and pouring techniques.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> As you are composing your e-mail to Empath, your screen beeps and Anna pops up on the screen.
> 
> "They can be used as vid-coms, pretty cool huh?" she says.  "Sounds like you had an exciting night, what with football and everything."




"Yes, yes I did," X12 says, still typing his message to Empath.  "I helped Monica put away the equipment from the game afterwards.  She's very... physical and intimately aggressive; she made me slightly uncomfortable, but I think she's just starved for attention.  She did however ask me to speak with the team members about giving her a chance to join EPIC Team B -- if her athletic skills are any indicator, she may make an excellent addition to the team."


----------



## Elementor (Mar 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Just a reminder to everyone that this is probably going to be your last free day in a while, so try to enjoy it.  Take a few minutes to acquaint yourself with the computer system; I'm pretty sure you'll find it useful.  You're all invited to come with me to my brother's place tonight for a barbeque.  That'd be the doctor from the hospital, in case you hadn't figured that out.  Take it easy, kids.  Thunder out."




"ARIS, send a reply to this email.  I would be very happy to attend this.  Do I need to bring anything?"  Vince will then browse quickly through Aris's menus before heading out to get some breakfast.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 28, 2004)

"Who wants to stay indoors and watch movies on beautiful day like today." Michelle thinks as she wanders back to her room.

"Aris, record and send this vid-com to both Tara and Raisa. Hey guys, rise and shine, I was wondering if you wanted to do some light shopping today? If you want to meet me in the mess hall, later. Oh yea, see if you can find anyone else who wants to come along"

Once she is finished with the message, Michelle will head towards the mess hall to get some breakfast. She will wait a couple of hours, if no one shows up, she will go alone.


----------



## Deva (Mar 28, 2004)

Raisa sits in the chair from her desk, spinning around with her head tilted back. She considers the invitation from Thunder. _Sounds like it would be fun, but best get everything else sorted out before things start getting nuts tomorrow._ "ARIS, reply to Thunder that I will regretably be unable to attend." She'd always wanted to say that.

She stops her spinning and grabs a music disk from next to the stereo and her dufflebag that carries her dance gear. With her schedule as hectic as it was, plus now being shipped off grounds for further training, she probably wasn't going to get many chances to work on her dancing. She stops once more infront of the ARIS screen.  "ARIS, also send a message to Michelle Sanches and Raul Mendez asking them to join me in the gym at their convinience. I'll be there most of the day should anyone ask."

Making sure the door is locked behind her, Raisa will head toward the gym.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Actually, you're in luck!  Just outside the grounds is a large wooded area that is part of the national Nature Reclamation Project.  It has a trail system, and from the tracks you see, has a good deal of wildlife activity.
> 
> You are tracking down some antelope when you hear a scream in the distance.




"Hey Pop, did you hear that? Yeah, I guess I better check it out." John says as he begins to move rapidly in the direction the scream seems to have come from. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 28, 2004)

Johan starts duplicating, producing a total of 3 of himself.
"I believe I need to find a way for you stay around while I am sleeping, it would save me very much time if I could just dismiss you when I was done sleeping."


----------



## Mule (Mar 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I have an extra ticket for the 3PM show, then I'm going to a LAN party.



Randall types a reply:

Sure I'd like to come.  Where would I meet you?  I have an invite to a barbeque tonight as well, if you want to come with me to that afterwards.  I'm not worried about Matt, so long as he doesn't pee on me.

Loki

Randall will then head out to get some breakfast.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Yes, yes I did," X12 says, still typing his message to Empath. "I helped Monica put away the equipment from the game afterwards. She's very... physical and intimately aggressive; she made me slightly uncomfortable, but I think she's just starved for attention. She did however ask me to speak with the team members about giving her a chance to join EPIC Team B -- if her athletic skills are any indicator, she may make an excellent addition to the team."



"Oh great, so she got her claws into you too.  She's just like Cosmo you know; totally obsessed with herself and her needs.  She's no team player.  I can just guess how she convinced you to try to get her on the team," she says with some obvious disgust.

"_I'm sorry, X12,_" ARIS says.  "_Did you wish me to add this conversation to your e-mail to Empath?_"

_OOC:  THERE IS NO KEYBOARD.  Verbal command interface._



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "ARIS, send a reply to this email. I would be very happy to attend this. Do I need to bring anything?" Vince will then browse quickly through Aris's menus before heading out to get some breakfast.



"_According to my database, Vincent, you are not required to bring anything.  Do you still want me to add that queery to your e-mail?_"



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Aris, record and send this vid-com to both Tara and Raisa. Hey guys, rise and shine, I was wondering if you wanted to do some light shopping today? If you want to meet me in the mess hall, later. Oh yea, see if you can find anyone else who wants to come along"
> 
> Once she is finished with the message, Michelle will head towards the mess hall to get some breakfast. She will wait a couple of hours, if no one shows up, she will go alone.



"_Message sent, Michelle.  Shall I inform Tara and Raisa where you are when they receive the message?_"



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> Raisa sits in the chair from her desk, spinning around with her head tilted back. She considers the invitation from Thunder. _Sounds like it would be fun, but best get everything else sorted out before things start getting nuts tomorrow._ "ARIS, reply to Thunder that I will regretably be unable to attend." She'd always wanted to say that.
> 
> She stops her spinning and grabs a music disk from next to the stereo and her dufflebag that carries her dance gear. With her schedule as hectic as it was, plus now being shipped off grounds for further training, she probably wasn't going to get many chances to work on her dancing. She stops once more infront of the ARIS screen. "ARIS, also send a message to Michelle Sanches and Raul Mendez asking them to join me in the gym at their convinience. I'll be there most of the day should anyone ask."



"_Messages sent, Raisa.  Enjoy your dancing,_" ARIS replies, eerily guessing what you were going to do.



			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> "Hey Pop, did you hear that? Yeah, I guess I better check it out." John says as he begins to move rapidly in the direction the scream seems to have come from.



"It sure aint a deer, boy.  I'm right behind you," your dad replies.

You move quickly through the underbrush until you come to a small clearing just off the main path through the trees.  In it, six rather nasty looking men have cornered two women who look like mother and daughter.  Their intentions are plain on their faces.  Two of the thugs have long knives and you see a gun tucked into the front of the pants of another.

"I'll take the two on the left, you take the other four," your father says.

_Initiatives:  Thug1 22, Dad 17, Straightjacket 11, Thug 2-6 8_

One thug sees you coming.  He tosses the girl he was holding over to another thug and throws his hand at you and your father.  A smokey cloud sprays out, engulfing you.  You cough and feel very lethargic.

_Thug hits with a 19.  Will save of 13 fails.  You are slowed and limited to a 1/2 action per round, suffering a -2 to attacks._



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Johan starts duplicating, producing a total of 3 of himself.
> "I believe I need to find a way for you stay around while I am sleeping, it would save me very much time if I could just dismiss you when I was done sleeping."



"I believe if that were to happen, there would be a term for us.  Slaves," on of you replies candidly.

"Since we enjoy working on projects like this, so do you, so no getting lazy on us," the other says.

"I've heard of talking to yourself, but this is hilarious," Sanchez says as she starts loading the smaller pieces of metal into the furnace.



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> Sure I'd like to come. Where would I meet you? I have an invite to a barbeque tonight as well, if you want to come with me to that afterwards. I'm not worried about Matt, so long as he doesn't pee on me.
> 
> Loki
> 
> Randall will then head out to get some breakfast.



A message is waiting for you when you return.  "Just catch a cab to Yuk Yuk's in the Rothermine district.  I'll meet you at the Starbucks on the corner there at 2:30 this afternoon.  The show should last for a few hours, then the LAN party starts at 6:00.  You really should come.  You can always go to another barbeque!  Who knows when you're going to get another chance at this sort of thing, mister super hero.  Gotta jet!  See you later!

Monica



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> On that, Kevin get out of the room. He walk down to the kitchen where he take an apple, and than walk out of the Institute building. He sits under a tree, and let his thought wander on the events of the lasts days.



You eat an apple, you ponder events, and nothing bothers you until the explosions start.  You hear them to your right and look over as an immense flaming dragon appears on the track!  It lets out a bellow of flame and stalks towards the outer fence of the compound.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Oh great, so she got her claws into you too.  She's just like Cosmo you know; totally obsessed with herself and her needs.  She's no team player.  I can just guess how she convinced you to try to get her on the team," she says with some obvious disgust.
> 
> "_I'm sorry, X12,_" ARIS says.  "_Did you wish me to add this conversation to your e-mail to Empath?_"





"No, ARIS, I'll complete that Email later, thank you," X12 says.

"To be frank, yes, she did attempt to seduce me, but that's not why I'm willing to help her.  Physical contact of that nature is just... too much to consider, Anna -- soccer was fun, but I've never really known anything else but fear of physical contact, and sexual congress literally terrifies me.

"I assume that she just thinks she has to use her body to get what she wants, probably because she's never known anything else... which is sad, because I'll wager that if she was able to get into this academy, then she has aptitudes in other departments.  I'm a firm believer in the idea that everyone deserves a chance, Anna.  She may prove me wrong, but I'm willing to give her the chance to prove me wrong."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "_Message sent, Michelle.  Shall I inform Tara and Raisa where you are when they receive the message?_"




Yes please.


----------



## Mule (Mar 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> A message is waiting for you when you return.



Reply:

Ok, I will meet you there.

Randall heads out of his room to find Vince.  He will fill Vince in on the emails, and challenge him to some video games for a warm-up.  He still hasn't decided whether he wants to go to the LAN party or the barbeque though.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "To be frank, yes, she did attempt to seduce me, but that's not why I'm willing to help her. Physical contact of that nature is just... too much to consider, Anna -- soccer was fun, but I've never really known anything else but fear of physical contact, and sexual congress literally terrifies me.
> 
> "I assume that she just thinks she has to use her body to get what she wants, probably because she's never known anything else... which is sad, because I'll wager that if she was able to get into this academy, then she has aptitudes in other departments. I'm a firm believer in the idea that everyone deserves a chance, Anna. She may prove me wrong, but I'm willing to give her the chance to prove me wrong."



"In Russia, we have a name for people like her.  Неряха.  You should ignore her.  She's not going to fit well on any team that she's not the center of attention on," Anna says, still sounding disgusted.

"I'm going for breakfast," she says, hanging up.

*In the Mess Hall*
The mess hall is filling up fast.  The breakfast buffet is filled with scrumptious goodness as usual.  Cosmo is already here, and is arguing with Carl over whether to watch the Football game or the American Football Pre-game.  Carl has the remote, and doesn't look willing to let it go.

Dara and Monica are sitting talking about something.  Monica touches Dara's hand and the girl blushes and shakes her head.  Dara is wearing her own clothes, a pair of jeans and a tight t-shirt, and has one of Titan's capes draped about her.

_"My cape,"_ you hear Dara say in your head.  Monica grins and laughs.

Anna and Tara are by the breakfast bar, finishing getting their food, and wheel over to the TV, working quickly to liberate the remote from Carl through devious means; tickling.  The true football game quickly appears on the TV.

"Hey, good stuff," Titan says as he comes in.  "France versus Spain.  Good choice!"

"Oh cripes," Carl grumbles.  "I'm going to the gym.  Soccer is boring."

_Y'all can come in as you like._


----------



## Deva (Mar 28, 2004)

In the gym, Raisa sits on the floor at one end of a length of tumble mats while putting on her dance slippers - not unlike ballet shoes but a little more flexible. Over the sound system a quick rhythm plays softly. Her head bounces lightly with the beat as she stretches her legs out to the side, nearly doing the splits. She closes her eyes and leans forward so her arms are stretched out before her and her forehead is touching the floor.

She sits like that for a moment, letting herself fall into the music, her breathing synchronizing with the rhythm, until she pulls her hands beneath her chest and lifts her body off the floor. Her elbows bent at a ninety degree angle, she lets her weight rest on the back of her upper arms as she holds herself a little over a foot above the floor. She quivers momentarily as she gains her balance, and after a minute she shifts her weight forward and pushes her arms straight to lift her into a handstand with her legs still spread to either side.

Slowly she rotates her legs so they now extend front and back, then pulls them up and together and holds the rigid handstand for a few seconds before letting go of her center. Her hips buckle and she begins to fall backwards, but at the last moment she curves her back and lets the momentum carry her into a series of flips and vaults down the length of the mats. At the opposite end she turns abruptly, takes a few running strides only to cartwheel into a second run of precision vaults. Raisa comes to a stop at the edge of the mat a mere second after the music stops and is walking toward the square mat set out a few feet away when another song, a soft Latin ballad, begins to play. 

No matter how bad things seem, she can never stay mad at the world when she dances. It is her sanctuary from the Big Bads, the scary things that lurk in the real world, and the only thing that chases away her darker moods. She could find release in it always and would be content to spend every waking minute just letting the music take her away.

It would be easy, were she not a freak. 

It seemed inevitable that "Amazon" would dictate her direction for now. Things were expected of her and she had an obligation to her family and to herself to see it through. 

But today, she had one more day to just dance.

With a smile in her eyes, Raisa steps onto the mat and rises to her toes and pirouettes a few times before she settles into a ballet-style dance she uses to warm up with.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I believe if that were to happen, there would be a term for us.  Slaves," on of you replies candidly.
> 
> "Since we enjoy working on projects like this, so do you, so no getting lazy on us," the other says.
> 
> "I've heard of talking to yourself, but this is hilarious," Sanchez says as she starts loading the smaller pieces of metal into the furnace.



Johan smiles. "Great minds think alike."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "In Russia, we have a name for people like her.  Неряха.  You should ignore her.  She's not going to fit well on any team that she's not the center of attention on," Anna says, still sounding disgusted.
> 
> "I'm going for breakfast," she says, hanging up.





Looking at the disconnect, X12 sighs.  "I'm not sure how one can immediately call one slovenly with little over a week of interaction."

Pondering for a moment, X12 cues back up his message for Empath.  "ARIS, scrap my original message.  Please take down this message instead:

Empath -- I need to speak with you at your earliest convenience; I have several matters I need to discuss with you, two of which are fairly recent, and one of which that I expect will require more work."


----------



## Elementor (Mar 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "_According to my database, Vincent, you are not required to bring anything.  Do you still want me to add that queery to your e-mail?_"




"Yes, please do ARIS.  I know there isnt a request for anything but it is just polite.  Back home whenever my family went over to someone elses home for dinner, my mother would always bring something with her."  A flury of stomach growlings, sends Vince on his way to the cafeteria.  Upon entering and seeing the game on, Vince kicks in his superspeed to go gather a heaping plate of eggs and bacon then plop down on the couch without havig to miss anymore of the game than he already has.  "Whats the score?  When did the game start?  I cant believe I was missing this!!"


----------



## Elementor (Mar 28, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> Randall heads out of his room to find Vince.  He will fill Vince in on the emails, and challenge him to some video games for a warm-up.  He still hasn't decided whether he wants to go to the LAN party or the barbeque though.




"Whos Matt?  Oh the kid that was cheating in the arcade?  Hehe, he wants to beat us up?  Oh hold on a second....YES!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL!!  God I love this game."  Vince is obviously quite distracted by the TV but is trying to keep up with the conversation at the same time.  "Sounds like this chick really digs you to be hunting you down here."


----------



## buzzard (Mar 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "It sure aint a deer, boy.  I'm right behind you," your dad replies.
> 
> You move quickly through the underbrush until you come to a small clearing just off the main path through the trees.  In it, six rather nasty looking men have cornered two women who look like mother and daughter.  Their intentions are plain on their faces.  Two of the thugs have long knives and you see a gun tucked into the front of the pants of another.
> 
> ...




John will grow to full size, and try a trip attack on the thug that gassed him. He is going to limit his attacks to subdual damage (is that possible in this system?) unless he has some indication that they are likely to pose lethal harm to the women. 

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Mar 28, 2004)

> You eat an apple, you ponder events, and nothing bothers you until the explosions start. You hear them to your right and look over as an immense flaming dragon appears on the track! It lets out a bellow of flame and stalks towards the outer fence of the compound.




Kevin woke up from his dreams and see the flames. _Nova_ He stands up and strat to run in direction of the explosion. As soon as he can see what happening, he will stop and evaluate the situation.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Looking at the disconnect, X12 sighs. "I'm not sure how one can immediately call one slovenly with little over a week of interaction."



_OOC:  The translation back to English loses a lot.  She definitely didn't call her a slob.... try another s word though _



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> A flury of stomach growlings, sends Vince on his way to the cafeteria. Upon entering and seeing the game on, Vince kicks in his superspeed to go gather a heaping plate of eggs and bacon then plop down on the couch without havig to miss anymore of the game than he already has. "Whats the score? When did the game start? I cant believe I was missing this!!"



"Your food was already cooked you know," Cosmo says looking at the smoking ruin of Vince's plate.  Apparently the food doesn't have any immunity to high speed friction heat.

"Nasty," Titan says.  "Just nasty."

"It's 0-0," says Tara.  "It just started."



			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> John will grow to full size, and try a trip attack on the thug that gassed him. He is going to limit his attacks to subdual damage (is that possible in this system?) unless he has some indication that they are likely to pose lethal harm to the women.



_OOC:  Your attacks are non-lethal damage always._

John grows and stretches, seeming in slow motion.  But his movements are enough to grab hold of the thug and he sweeps his legs out from under him.  You hear a thump across the clearing as your dad slams one thug's face into a tree.  The thug collapses, unconscious.

_Hit with 23.  Opposed roll is won easily.  Thug is prone._

"Jack?  Jack what happened?  Screw this, I'm out of here!" one thug says, running from your father.

The two thugs holding the women press their knives to the women's throats.  "Suggest you back off, freak," one says.  The last thug pulls his gun and points it at you.  The thug that gassed you rolls to his feet and backs up to the edge of the clearing.  Your father stands unnoticed behind the two thugs holding the knives to the women's throats, waiting for your move.

_Initiatives: Thug1 22 (prone), Dad 17, Straightjacket 11, Thug 2-6 8 (2 ran, 3 KO, 4-5 coup de grace readied, 6 readied attack)_



> Kevin woke up from his dreams and see the flames. _Nova_ He stands up and strat to run in direction of the explosion. As soon as he can see what happening, he will stop and evaluate the situation.



You don't have to go far to see that Nova is controlling the dragon.  Thunder is there as well, working on summoning his own creature, which is forming up to look like a giant electrical man.


----------



## Mule (Mar 28, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Sounds like this chick really digs you to be hunting you down here."



"I emailed her, actually.  But yeah, I think I'm going to spend the day with her and go to the LAN party.  Say sorry to Thunder's brother for me."

After he finishes his breakfast, Randall will head back to his room to email Thunder, saying that he's sorry but he is going out with a friend and won't be able to go to the barbeque.  Once sent, Randall will go looking for somebody to play some video games with, seeing how Vince will be busy watching the soccer game for quite a while.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> After reading the EPIC e-mail, you open the second one and find it is a request to arrange suitable time for delivery from UPS for a package that has been sent to you, prepaid.
> 
> The third e-mail is short and to the point.
> 
> _I shall ignore your insolence this one time, Sanjay Mohan.  Before declining service in the name of your country again, I suggest you examine the contents of the package you should be receiving shortly.  I believe you showed an aptitude for both Chemistry and Physics in school._




"ARIS, repsond to Thunder's message as follows: 'Thanks, T.  You know me and free food.  I'm there.  Late.'"  Sanjay says, after reading all the messages.  "For the second, delivery is acceptable anytime before this evening, otherwise anytime tomorrow."  He thinks a moment.  "As for the third, reply with this: 'I think I made it perfectly clear in my last correspondence that I will not respond very well to threats, Afifi.  If the contents of this package are meant to coerce me into submission, I'm afraid you'll be disappointed.  As for my insolence, that was a promise, not a threat.  If you have something you require of me, make sure it doesn't involve a conflict of interest with my teammates.'"

Feeling far more confident than he was last evening, Sanjay leaves his room for the mess hall.  His appetite returned, he gets a huge heaping of food and sits down next to Vince.  "Hey, Vinny.  Whoa, I'm glad I showed up after they ran out of that," he says, looking at his plate.  Looking up at the TV he grins.  "Alright, football.  This is great, and here I thought we were in America.  My money's on Spain, any takers?" he says between mouthfuls of food.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _
> John grows and stretches, seeming in slow motion.  But his movements are enough to grab hold of the thug and he sweeps his legs out from under him.  You hear a thump across the clearing as your dad slams one thug's face into a tree.  The thug collapses, unconscious.
> 
> Hit with 23.  Opposed roll is won easily.  Thug is prone.
> ...



_

"Now let's not doing anything we'll regret later. You let those women go and you might just come out of this OK. If they are harmed, I guarantee that you won't be walking out of this forest." John states as he makes no immediate threatening moves. 

OOC:I beleve I get an automatic attack on the guy when I trip him using Improved Trip. 

buzzard_


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2004)

*John*
_OOC: You would, but you don't even qualify to have it. You need 13+ intelligence and expertise to take improved trip. I looked it up this morning. Those two points will slip into your banked pool. Just let me know on the OOC if you want to spend them and how, since training is about to commence._

"Ooo, I'm scared," the thug with the gun says.

"Yeah, no doubt. I think you better just scram hero boy, 'cause if you don't, we'll cut their pretty throats." To emphasize his position, he presses his blade to the woman's throat, drawing a thin line of blood.

"Come on, guys, he can't keep up to us. Let's just get outa here and find some new ho's to play with," says the guy who has you slowed, as he backs towards the ring of trees. "Someone grab Lou."

"Aight. You, giant freak, you better shrink down and lay on the ground facin' away from us, or these ho's die and it'll be your fault," the guy with the gun says, backing towards the unconscious man.

Your dad looks ready to bash the heads of the knife wielding goons together, and is just waiting on your say so.

_Initiatives: Thug1 22, Dad 17, Straightjacket 11, Thug 2-6 8 (2 ran, 3 KO, 4-5 coup de grace readied, 6 readied attack)_


----------



## Velmont (Mar 28, 2004)

You don't have to go far to see that Nova is controlling the dragon.  Thunder is there as well, working on summoning his own creature, which is forming up to look like a giant electrical man.[/QUOTE]

_Calm down Kevin. There is no chance something bad happen here. It's just a bad dream. No Mia or Split...  _ 

Kevin stay there a moment and looks Nova and Thunder working. Than he look at his hand...

_Their powers are so impressive. Mine is just a bane, it have bring me more pain and troubles than any help... I hate that. Bless they day I will be able to show at Thunder that he is a loser and that I worth more than the little loser he thinks I am._

Kevin stay there and looks at the two EPIC training with there powers.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Feeling far more confident than he was last evening, Sanjay leaves his room for the mess hall. His appetite returned, he gets a huge heaping of food and sits down next to Vince. "Hey, Vinny. Whoa, I'm glad I showed up after they ran out of that," he says, looking at his plate. Looking up at the TV he grins. "Alright, football. This is great, and here I thought we were in America. My money's on Spain, any takers?" he says between mouthfuls of food.



"Hey, Amigo, Spain is a sure thing," Titan agrees.

"Hey, Sanjay, did you see ARIS's criminal database?  Looks like you share a name with a psycho in Anarchy," Tara says teasingly.  "Maybe you should sue him for the rights."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 28, 2004)

Once her message is complete, Michelle will head out of her room and go to the mess hall. She gathers a plate of food and sits down with the growing group of people watching tv.

"Hey everyone, what are we watching? Football? Ugh," She says while she rolls her eyes. "I can't believe your going to watch that when its so nice out today. Why don't we go out and hit the town? See the sights and all that."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2004)

> "Hey everyone, what are we watching? Football? Ugh," She says while she rolls her eyes. "I can't believe your going to watch that when its so nice out today. Why don't we go out and hit the town? See the sights and all that."



"Because whenever we go out, Vince gets caught on camera doing something bad," Carl says dryly as he heads for the door.

"And we get shot at," adds Anna.

"And some of us are rather famous and can't go out in public on a whim," Titan says.  "News media is camped outside the main gates, pleading to get interviews with the new stars.  If you're heading out, I hope you like flash bulbs and hordes of people following you.  Hah! ¡En su cara, Francia! Goooooaaal!" he crys as Spain ties the game.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 28, 2004)

While working on melting, Johan comes across the memory of Anna having trouble running some simulations because of a block Sanchez had placed on Anna's laptop. 
"Sanchez, I just recalled that while looking for the to-be-melted metal, we came across some other parts as well. Anna was interested in installing one of them to her armor. A P32 Irridium Space Discombobulator, if my memory doesn't fail me this time either. She was having trouble with the protection you had placed on her plans. Might I ask why you consider it good to keep her from doing her own modifications to her armor?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 28, 2004)

"Party poopers," Michelle says with a grin between bites of her food. "Come on, there has to be a way around the press, I know lets throw Vince at them and while he has them all distracted we can sneak out." She says with a laugh.

Michelle finishes up eating and once she puts her dishes away she goes back to the group. "I'm not going to spend my last day of freedom cooped up watching tv, See you guys at the BBQ."

Michelle will go outside and wander the grounds trying to figure out how to get off campus without getting swamped by reporters.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hey, Amigo, Spain is a sure thing," Titan agrees.
> 
> "Hey, Sanjay, did you see ARIS's criminal database?  Looks like you share a name with a psycho in Anarchy," Tara says teasingly.  "Maybe you should sue him for the rights."




"What??  You're kidding.  Why'd he have to pick Neutron?  What's wrong with Proton or Electron or Quark or String Theory or Captain Particle?  Sheesh.  Maybe I should just kick his ass," Sanjay says rather miffed.

Watching Michelle leave, he shakes his head.  "It's football.  Doesn't she understand?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

> Watching Michelle leave, he shakes his head. "It's football. Doesn't she understand?"



"I gave up trying to understand girls," Cosmo says followed by a paind "Ow," as Tara drills him in the arm.

"I think he's called Neutron because he uses neutron radiation," Titan says offhandedly.  "Totally destroys living tissue with a touch.  You don't want to run up against him if you can help it."

Dara and Monica head out of the room after Michelle does.

*Raisa*
Carl walks into the gym.  He sees you, turns around and walks out.

*Michelle*
Dara comes out after you.  "Hey, why you going shopping?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Dara comes out after you.  "Hey, why you going shopping?"




"You need a reason to go shopping?" She answers back with mock surprise. "No reason really, just want to get out of here. Once the new course load and training kick in, I don't think we will be going anywhere any time soon."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I gave up trying to understand girls," Cosmo says followed by a paind "Ow," as Tara drills him in the arm.
> 
> "I think he's called Neutron because he uses neutron radiation," Titan says offhandedly.  "Totally destroys living tissue with a touch.  You don't want to run up against him if you can help it."




"Neutron radiation?  And I thought I was a freak.  Great, I can see it now: 'Neutron kills 40 people in mall massacre'." Sanjay says and sighs.  "So what do you guys think of Captain Particle?" he says with a smirk.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *John*
> _OOC: You would, but you don't even qualify to have it. You need 13+ intelligence and expertise to take improved trip. I looked it up this morning. Those two points will slip into your banked pool. Just let me know on the OOC if you want to spend them and how, since training is about to commence._
> 
> "Ooo, I'm scared," the thug with the gun says.
> ...




John will shrink down and look like he's starting to lie down "Get em Dad!" 
Based on the assumption that something will happen, he'll stretch and try to take out the gun wielding individual. 

buzzard


----------



## Deva (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Carl walks into the gym.  He sees you, turns around and walks out.




Seeing Carl, Raisa stops and after a milisecond of debating she hurries after him. "Ei!" When she catches up with him, she moves around in front of him to stop him. "So what, is this how it's going to be? Can't even be in the same room as eachother? Which is going to be kinda hard since we're suppose to be training together But hey, whatever right?

"I just wanted to say two things. First, I appologise about what happened yesterday with Dara. She was picking up on my thoughts, and yea, I was in the mood to pound you myself but its not like we haven't all had thoughts we never followed through on. This connection between Dara and myself has her a little confused, and its not like its her fault or anything. She's a great girl, and its so totally fault that I can't control my violent thoughts. So don't be all avoidance guy with her.

"And second. I get it. What happened the other night at the penthouse. I get it. You've had things rather unpleasant, and cudos to you for wanting out, and shame on me for playing like it was all a game while you're wanting nothing to do with it anymore. 

" That's it. Just remember my offer from the other night still stands." She steps around him and goes back to the gym.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

*Johan*


> While working on melting, Johan comes across the memory of Anna having trouble running some simulations because of a block Sanchez had placed on Anna's laptop.
> "Sanchez, I just recalled that while looking for the to-be-melted metal, we came across some other parts as well. Anna was interested in installing one of them to her armor. A P32 Irridium Space Discombobulator, if my memory doesn't fail me this time either. She was having trouble with the protection you had placed on her plans. Might I ask why you consider it good to keep her from doing her own modifications to her armor?"



Sanchez laughs.  "First, it's a P32 Irridum based spacial compressor with gravity altering capabilities.  It can create a gravitational energy beam that can vaporize anything, including human flesh.  Second, some of you kids don't exactly display a great deal of common sense.  No offense meant, but Anna would put anything on her suit if it had the ability to make a big enough explosion when fired.

"So I keep all designs under lock and key so I know just what everyone is working with.  The last thing I need is you guys to be sparring and her to zap you and half your body disintegrates.  Explaining that to your parents might be a bit hard, don'tcha think, sweetie?"

"Hey look, Thunder and Nova are doing their sideshow act," she says, glancing out the main doors to where a giant flame dragon and a smaller, but still huge, humanoid made of lightning are battling.

*Mess Hall*
"What, you want to sound like a comic book character or something?" Titan says as he watches the tv.

*Michelle*
"Yeah, well, I kinda make my own clothes."  _Where did she go.  _"But I could use some new music.  I didn't get anything yesterday."  _Monica, where are you?  Michelle wants to go shopping!_

A low growl sounds behind you.  You both turn and are confronted with a fully grown bengal tiger, all four hundred and some pounds of it, padding towards you and licking its fangs.

"Holy ... " Dara says.

*Raisa*
Carl looks confused, and stammers but doesn't actually say anything.  He kind of just stands there as you go back in the gym.

*Straightjacket*
Your dad is quick and bashes the two thugs heads together.  They connect with a resounding crack and both of them collapse.  One woman is cut slightly, but it doesn't look serious.  The younger one stands there screaming in panic.

You stretch out and punch the man with the gun.  You connect solidly with his jaw and he staggers backwards into a tree, dropping his gun and getting knocked out.

_Hit with 23.  Mook fails his damage save with a 9 and is knocked out._

Your dad turns and heads off into the trees.  "I'll get the kid that ran, boy, you take care of that gas spewing guy!" he calls out as he goes.

"How the hell did you... with the... what are you man!?" the other goon stammers.  He blasts you with another jet of gas.  It hits you in the face and your eyes begin to sting and it's difficult breathing!  It's like a strong and painful pepper spray.

_You are affected by his main power.  You fail your fort save versus suffocation power with a 14, but make your dazzle save witha  19.  You make your con check with a 13 this round.  _

_Initiatives: Thug1 22, Dad 17, Straightjacket 11, Thug2 4 (rest are knocked out)_


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle*
> "Yeah, well, I kinda make my own clothes."  _Where did she go.  _"But I could use some new music.  I didn't get anything yesterday."  _Monica, where are you?  Michelle wants to go shopping!_




I know, I've seen some of your work. I wish I had a tenth of your ability.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> A low growl sounds behind you.  You both turn and are confronted with a fully grown bengal tiger, all four hundred and some pounds of it, padding towards you and licking its fangs.
> 
> "Holy ... " Dara says.




"Whoa..." Michelle's forcefield instictively springs to life as she takes a few steps backwards. "Friend of yours?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

> "Whoa..." Michelle's forcefield instictively springs to life as she takes a few steps backwards. "Friend of yours?"



_Is that Monica?!_ Dara exclaims mentally.  _Cool!_

The tiger quickly changes form into a hybrid human-cat form.

"Well you said you wanted to see me in cat form," Monica says.  She finishes her transformation back into human form as she does.  Unlike Jackal's transformation, hers is smooth and appears painless.

"Shopping sounds cool," she says, running her fingers through her short, blonde hair.  "When do we go?"

_OOC:  I happen to have a picture or two handy for a change _


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Shopping sounds cool," she says, running her fingers through her short, blonde hair.  "When do we go?"




Titan says there is a mob of reporters out by the main gate, so as soon as I can figure out how to get by them without getting swamped. I'm good to go.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

> Titan says there is a mob of reporters out by the main gate, so as soon as I can figure out how to get by them without getting swamped. I'm good to go.



"There's a mag-lev terminal not a half mile from here.  We could just go over the fence and run through the trees to the road and hike from there.  C'mon!" she says, running across the field towards the fence, dragging Dara along with her.

*Raisa*
_She is so cool,_ you hear in your mind, getting an image of a tiger in your head.  The tiger shapeshifts to hybrid form, then the telepathic contact drops off.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Straightjacket*
> Your dad is quick and bashes the two thugs heads together.  They connect with a resounding crack and both of them collapse.  One woman is cut slightly, but it doesn't look serious.  The younger one stands there screaming in panic.
> 
> You stretch out and punch the man with the gun.  You connect solidly with his jaw and he staggers backwards into a tree, dropping his gun and getting knocked out.
> ...





"OK Dad, I'll take care of this gasbag" Replies John as he tries the same stretch punch on the guy who passes gas (sorry, had to say it). 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "There's a mag-lev terminal not a half mile from here.  We could just go over the fence and run through the trees to the road and hike from there.  C'mon!" she says, running across the field towards the fence, dragging Dara along with her.




Michelle watches the two girls run across the field an odd look is on her face, whether it's a look of 'man-this-is-dumb' or 'why-didn't-I-think-of-that' is uncertain.

Regardless she shrugs slightly and sprints to catch up.


----------



## Deva (Mar 29, 2004)

Sighing to herself, Raisa looks around the empty gym before walking back to the mat. _Pissing off your friends so you're alone... suppose it's one way to keep out of trouble._ 

It reminds her of the first few times she had to go for counseling at the Teen Center. She had wanted to quit, but her mother would not hear of it. "Your choices, your consequences. Deal with it." In the end, it worked out for the best and Raisa could only hope that this would too.

She shakes her head, ridding herself of the depressing mood that was creeping up on her, and begins to work on combining a ballet Port De Bras and a jazz Cuban Motion into a cohesive dance move.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

> "OK Dad, I'll take care of this gasbag" Replies John as he tries the same stretch punch on the guy who passes gas (sorry, had to say it).



You reach out and punch the mutant, hitting him solidly in the stomach.  He lets out an oof and a black cloud spews from him, filling the clearing with a smokey haze.  You think you see him turn to flee.  You also are breathing easier suddenly and feel you can move a bit better.

_Hit with a 25.  Goon fails his damage save with a 12, getting stunned.  He spends a VP to unstun and lets out an obscuring cloud.  Everyone has partial concealment._

Initiatives: Thug1 22, Straightjacket 11


----------



## Agamon (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "What, you want to sound like a comic book character or something?" Titan says as he watches the tv.




"You're right.  His ass is so kicked.  'This just in.  Cool, stylin', the-ladies-can't-get-enough-of-him Neutron has just kicked butt-ugly, moronic, bad-guy-that-had-it-coming Neutron's ass.  Film at eleven.'  Pulitzer Prize material, right there...aw, c'mon, that kick was a mile offside."


----------



## Elementor (Mar 29, 2004)

"Yeesh, I must still be asleep.  Be right back."  Moments later Vince is back in his seat with a non-destroyed plate of food.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Neutron radiation?  And I thought I was a freak.  Great, I can see it now: 'Neutron kills 40 people in mall massacre'." Sanjay says and sighs.  "So what do you guys think of Captain Particle?" he says with a smirk.




"I think you should go with Quark.  It will confuse folks something awful.  And I've got ten bucks right here that says Spain is going down.  I've another 10 if you want in on this Titan."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 29, 2004)

"A very good point", Johan says, nodding his approval.

When Sanchez points out the battle outside, Johan smiles a little. "I wonder if they are giving each other some payback from what happened yesterday as they spar."


----------



## buzzard (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You reach out and punch the mutant, hitting him solidly in the stomach.  He lets out an oof and a black cloud spews from him, filling the clearing with a smokey haze.  You think you see him turn to flee.  You also are breathing easier suddenly and feel you can move a bit better.
> 
> _Hit with a 25.  Goon fails his damage save with a 12, getting stunned.  He spends a VP to unstun and lets out an obscuring cloud.  Everyone has partial concealment._
> 
> Initiatives: Thug1 22, Straightjacket 11




First, grow to full size. If he's still within reach, envelop him in a grappled. If not, chase him and when in range get him in a grapple. "You aren't getting away that easy punk!"

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 29, 2004)

"Please inform Empath of my location when she receives the message, ARIS, and inform her she can contact wherever I am," X12 says after completing the message.

"ARIS, prepare a training checklist for me with the following goals.  Save this as a personal file so that I can track my progress.  First goal -- elicit adaptation to electricity.  Second goal -- train for blind-fighting conditions.  Third goal -- enhance olfaction spatial mapping abilities.  Fourth goal -- master restorative power.  Fifth goal -- enhance and master resuscitation power.  End list.

"ARIS, does the EPIC training facility have stimulation rooms?  If so, are those rooms fitted to deliver electrical stimulation in the form of continuous and pulse bursts?  I intend to begin my personal training regimen today, starting with electrical adapation."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

*Common Room*


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "You're right. His ass is so kicked. 'This just in. Cool, stylin', the-ladies-can't-get-enough-of-him Neutron has just kicked butt-ugly, moronic, bad-guy-that-had-it-coming Neutron's ass. Film at eleven.' Pulitzer Prize material, right there...aw, c'mon, that kick was a mile offside."



"Yeah, the referee is looking blind," Titan agrees. "Just keep the hell away from him if you meet up with the other Neutron and that might happen. He's hard to beat in hand to hand, but he never seemed able to use his powers ranged. He has created explosive bursts centered on himself though.



> "I think you should go with Quark. It will confuse folks something awful. And I've got ten bucks right here that says Spain is going down. I've another 10 if you want in on this Titan."



"No thanks, Amigo. No betting with students. It sets a bad example when I take their money," Titan says with a grin.

"The Russia, South Africa game is on too!" Tara says, checking the listings. "Home team going to kick Russia's butt!"

"Dream on, comrade," Anna says with a grin.

*Workshop*


> When Sanchez points out the battle outside, Johan smiles a little. "I wonder if they are giving each other some payback from what happened yesterday as they spar."



"I heard about that. It was only a matter of time before someone did it. He's been a real bastard lately," she says matter-of-factly. "Just looks like their normal training though. Nova's got solid control over that dragon of hers. If Thunder can learn that too, it'll be a big surprise next time we come up against Anarchy or Zero." She turns back to the work at hand.

"Ok, you get how to do the melting process. We'll have to do it in batches, so lets get to work on the design and see what sort of molding we'll need to do. Punch up a new design template in the computer," she says, letting you at the terminal. "Just save it as Johan1," she says, also giving you a complex and long password. "I'll trust you with your own designs, but you check with me before you make any major design additions to your armor."

*Yard*
Kevin sees Carl wandering around kind of aimlessly, kicking at a rock as he goes. Carl ends up sitting in the bleachers watching Thunder and Nova train.

*Raisa*
You finish your first attempt at your dance combination, and you hear the sound of clapping. You turn to see Mendez sitting on the bleachers watching you.

"That's pretty good. My daughter used to do ballet, but left off it when she got older." He takes a drink from an overly large cup of coffee. "So, you wanted to see me?"

*Loki*
You play some games and head out to meet Monica. Your blending gets you past the gaggle of reporters and cameras at the gate and you catch the Mag Lev to the right part of town, and meet her in the coffee shop.

"Hey, hero!" she says as you come in. Most people turn to look at you, and you hear whispered conversation about you being in EPIC.

*X12*
"_Memo recorded, X12. I am afraid the facility has no such rooms available. Undoubtedly, training sessions will include how to avoid such attacks as electricity,_" ARIS replies to you.

It's about 11:00 and you are about to go for food when your moniter activates.

"_X12, there is an incoming message from Empath. Standby, please._" Empath's face comes up on the screen.

"Hello, X12," she says. It appears she is in the EPIC jet. "Please remember to address me properly as Ms. Desrochers in the future. I despise the name given me by the press, in case you have forgotten," she says to remind you. "I won't be back for at least four hours, and Zobari is resting, so what is it you needed to discuss?"

*Michelle*
You make it over the fence and to the Mag-Lev terminal without a problem. Dara is talking as much in mental broadcasts as verbally, drawing the attention of a good many people. Many young men and teenaged boys are eyeing the three of you openly. But you make it to the shopping center without a problem.

Walking from the terminal to the center, you are followed by a small group of teenaged boys. They make cat-calls and wolf-whistles and lewd comments as you walk.

_Just let me fry a few of their brain cells. I can be subtle!_ Dara exclaims loudly in your minds. It doesn't seem to give the jerks any pause, and the comments continue.

You notice one boy trailing a bit behind the others and not participating say, "Guys, leave 'em alone. This isn't very nice."

"Slag off, _Benjamin_," one of the other boys says snidely. "Besides, they want us bad."

"Yeah, boy scout. They're just some high class ho's," calls another. "How much for a good time, baby!" one calls out. The others laugh.

*John*
You grow quickly, and stretch for the thug, but the haze makes you fall short on your grasp and he sprints out of the clearing. You feel your way along to the edge of the haze to see him dashing well ahead of you along the trail. He's put serious distance between you and him. As he passes a tree, an arm whips out and catches him in the throat. The goon flips ass over tea kettle, landing stunned on the ground. Your dad walks out from behind the large oak tree, the other thug over his shoulder.

"Looks like we got 'em all, boy. Good job," your dad says. "Now pick that gasball up and lets go make sure those ladies are alright, and deliver all of the thugs to the cops."

_You miss with a 19 due to concealment. Gasball is stunned and you're able to wrap him up effectively._


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2004)

Kevin walk to Carl.

"I've heard you'll be with me on that special treatment Thunder have chosen for us... That's what Titan said. It may be a bane, but maybe we can make it less painfull if we doesn't work against each other. I dunno yet what they have plan, but it may be a good thing we set a guideline before we start... what do you think of that?"

Kevin continue to take a look at Nova's leasson.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "I've heard you'll be with me on that special treatment Thunder have chosen for us... That's what Titan said. It may be a bane, but maybe we can make it less painfull if we doesn't work against each other. I dunno yet what they have plan, but it may be a good thing we set a guideline before we start... what do you think of that?"



"I don't know what you're talkin' about," Carl says.  "I'm looking forward to it.  Good way to make sure I don't get in any more trouble and if a little trip to a special training school gets me back in the good books of Thunder and Mendez, I'm all for it.  

"But I'm a little nervous going anywhere with Dara.  If she comes after me again, I can't exactly hit her.  She's like, the size of my leg; if I hit her, she'll get real hurt.  And I don't get Raisa at all.  She tells me to leave her alone, then she tells me to not leave her alone.  I don't have a clue what she expects me to do.

"Oh well.  Maybe Dara will be ok and it'll give me a chance to figure out Raisa.  At least they're giving us a shot to prove we want to be part of the team too."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2004)

"Good grace of Thunder and Mendez? Personnally, I just want them to stop being on my back. I can't smell Mendez and Thunder is just too much control freek, but here is the far from the worst place I could be, for once, I want to be somewhere, and it isn't those two that will get me out of here, and as it was Nova's idea, it has a possibility to be not that bad.

And for the two girls, I can't do much. I havn't really had the chance to know them. Raisa seems pretty independant, and for Dara, well, I can't tell anything about her. They are not really the kind of girl I have known. The only who has any interest in me, they were brainless chick who wanted some money. Generally fun for a time, but or I get tired, or they flee when I had a trouble. Almost every girl." Kevin say, still looking at Nova's lesson. "Anyway. What I wanted to be sure, it is there will be no one who will hinder the other. Too many time, I had people who wanted to blast my image, just because I was a York and they were jalous, and I don't want that to happen again."

Kevin stare a bit at Nova in silence and then say "Well, if the girls give you too much trouble, I'll try to help you out of it if you want..."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *X12*
> "_Memo recorded, X12. I am afraid the facility has no such rooms available. Undoubtedly, training sessions will include how to avoid such attacks as electricity,_" ARIS replies to you.




"That unfortunately does not fit my needs -- I want to be subjected to the attacks, as I expect that with repeated exposure my body will develop an expanded tolerance to differing environmental stimuli if I continue to subject myself to noxious levels of exposure."




			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> It's about 11:00 and you are about to go for food when your moniter activates.
> 
> "_X12, there is an incoming message from Empath. Standby, please._" Empath's face comes up on the screen.
> 
> "Hello, X12," she says. It appears she is in the EPIC jet. "Please remember to address me properly as Ms. Desrochers in the future. I despise the name given me by the press, in case you have forgotten," she says to remind you. "I won't be back for at least four hours, and Zobari is resting, so what is it you needed to discuss?"





"I apologize, ma'am -- I will remember that in the future," X12 says.

"My first matters involve Monica Simpson and Anna.  Monica approached me after the soccer game we played last night and asked me to assist her in getting on EPIC Team B.  I agreed to assist her in any way I could, and I have no problem with providing assistance.  However, Monica came onto me in a very physical, aggressive... sexual way, which made me incredibly uncomfortable.

"I think I dissuaded her from acting that way in the future with me, but... I'm confused.  I don't really understand, beyond a purely textbook nature, Monica's desires... or my own.  I was interested in finding someone to talk to about this... if only to get it off my chest.


"As to Anna, I think I might have given her the wrong impression the other day; I think she thinks I snuck a pink bunny into her room as a gift, and that I have feelings for her that go beyond friendship and team-mate.  I offered to give her a regular back-rub after discovering my healing powers were in flux, and I apparently set off a small gossip session between a number of the girls and her.  I'm not sure how to approach this subject with Anna -- I don't want to look foolish by having read too far into something if I've mistakenly read the situation, but I also don't want expectations to arise on her end when I'm not presently interested in her.


"The third situation, however, is far more important to me, and may help me understand and come to terms with the previous problems I'm having.  I'm starting to have flashbacks -- they've begun to intrude into my waking hours as well.  I don't trust the any of the students enough yet to allow them to enter my mind and try to break down whatever is holding these memories back.  Merlin informed me it would be a poor idea to visit a psychic surgeon as well, because of the dangers of the procedure.  I was interested in setting up sessions with you, however, for either hypnosis or some form of psychically invasive procedure, if you were capable of such feats.  I fear I may prove dangerous to my colleagues if these memories continue to come as they do -- I believe I shot Jackal the other day in the pool because I thought he was... someone else, and I was reliving a memory."


----------



## buzzard (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *
> John
> You grow quickly, and stretch for the thug, but the haze makes you fall short on your grasp and he sprints out of the clearing. You feel your way along to the edge of the haze to see him dashing well ahead of you along the trail. He's put serious distance between you and him. As he passes a tree, an arm whips out and catches him in the throat. The goon flips ass over tea kettle, landing stunned on the ground. Your dad walks out from behind the large oak tree, the other thug over his shoulder.
> 
> ...



*

"Sure thing Dad." says John as he pick the thug. He then moves back to where the ladies were. 
"You ladies alright? We've got to get these thugs back to the authorities". He'll then lead them on the quickest path back to a phone or business that he knows. 

buzzard*


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 29, 2004)

"I'm surprised you trust me with the password. Is there some specific motivator for it, or just general friendliness?"
Johan starts going through different looks for the armor.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "How much for a good time, baby!" one calls out. The others laugh.




"Trust me little boy, even if I was one and you had all the money on the planet, it still wouldn't be enough." Michelle responds as she keeps walking towards the shopping centre


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

*Kevin*
"If they're on your back, it's probably because you did something stupid like Raisa or I, or you can't control your powers like Jackal or Dara.  You should be glad they're even willing to give you a shot to impress them.  I am.  And I screwed things up big-time.  Nearly got Raisa killed," he says, fidgetting as he watches Thunder and Nova's creatures.

"I doubt you have anything to worry about from the others going... wherever we'll be going.  Probably will focus a lot on teamwork and ethics I bet.

"Thanks for the offer but I'd rather figure Raisa out on my own, and hope that Dara doesn't start hitting me with frying pans again."

*X12*
Empath listens to you, one eyebrow arching somewhat as you talk.  "Well, lets start at the top, shall we?" Empath says.

"Monica is exceedingly promiscuous.  She's already been warned about it twice.  The only advice I can offer you is to lay down very clear lines of conduct with her if you want to be her friend.  If she crosses them, let her know and get away from her.  I've given up trying to stop students from getting involved physically, though if you are going to do that, get protection from the nurse," she says with a wry grin.  "I'm not sure I am comfortable with her being on the team, due to how she acts.  She seems very self-oriented.  A lot like Kevin in fact.

"Now, Anna is opening right up since coming to the institute.  Her accident left her very fragile, and it's good to see her feeling friendly and sociable.  If you are worried about her taking things the wrong way, you better talk to her, not me.  If you can't be honest with your friends, you have a bigger problem than you realize on your hands.  Women like honesty, X12.  Really we do.

You hear a muffled, "That better not have been a crack at me!" in the background, to which Empath grins over her shoulder before returning her attention to you.

"Your flashbacks may be occurring more rapidly due to a natural breakdown of whatever was keeping the memories repressed.  I am more than a little cautious of swamping you with memories by forcing that barrier away.  A great deal of physical and mental stress is about to be heaped upon you and the others.  I would truly prefer you allow your memories to surface naturally, plus my telepathic abilities are not good at all.  I would fear harming you.

"But I have another solution.  The man we delivered Jackal to, Master Wen, is a very skilled man.  He also has a son that I believe you should meet.  When we send Kevin, Raisa and the others to him as part of their training, I think it would be a good idea for you to join them."

*John*
You gather the weapons of the still unconscious thugs, then using your size and stretching abilities, wrap them all up in a bundle.

"Wow, you're amazing!" says the younger girl.  "I can't believe how easily you handled them all!"

"I recognize you now," the older woman says.  "You're the one that took on that giant monster on TV yesterday!  You're that EPIC fellow, Straightjacket!"

"The path is just over there, and it's a quarter mile to the main car park.  I'll call the police on my cell," the younger girl says, dialing the police as you lead them through the forest in the direction they indicate.

"Good job, boy," your father says approvingly.  "Seems that training at school is payin' off in spades."

After about fifteen minutes of hiking, you come across the car park.  Two police cruisers are there, as are a pair of news vans and an ambulance.  When you come out, the news crews are on you in seconds.

"You're Straightjacket, right?" one asks as microphones are lifted up to you.

"What happened here?  Did you save these women from those thugs?"

"Back up, back up," one of the officers says, forcing the news crews back and leading you to the cruiser.

"Hey, I recognize these punks.  They're the same ones responsible for those muggings in Central Park.  Wondered where they went off to," another cop says.

"Straightjacket, right?  Yeah, good work there yesterday.  You saved a lot of our crew out there.  So what's the story here?"

You see the women giving statements to the police, sitting in the back of an ambulance, getting checked out by EMS.

*Johan*
"Thanks to ARIS, if you try to modify your armor to include something dangerous, alarms are going to go off and I'm going to get alerted," she says with a grin.  "Besides, you don't seem to have the same urge to make things go boom as Anna and Rebound do.  Here, let me show you how the design and testing extrapolation programs work," she says, showing you one of the most advanced computer design and design testing programs you've seen.

*Michelle*
Fuel to the fire.  You're nearly to the door when Monica grabs your and Dara's wrists and stops, turning you right around and walking right at the pack of boys.  "This'll be fun," she growls, little sparks coming from her skin.

Dara doesn't seem convinced.  _Let's just go into the mall, Monica,_ you hear her say in your minds.  Monica ignores her.  The boys stop, she walks right up to all of them.

"Ok, Sparky," Monica says to the one that asked the price.  "Let's see it.  I wanna know if it's even worth my time to consider an offer."  There's suddenly far less talking among the boys and most are fidgetting nervously.  "Oh, sure, not much talk now.  C'mon, unzip it."

The boy lagging behind is wide eyed and quickly starts heading around, giving you all a wide berth.  He's looking at Michelle and then his eyes go wide in recognition and he kind of moves to the side to watch with a silly grin on his face.

"You couldn't handle what I got," the boy says with false bravado, starting a much weaker round of cat-calls that slowly wither under Monica's stare.

"I'll be the judge of that. C'mon tough guy, let's see it."

_No no, lets go, c'mon, let's just gooo.  Please, Monica, let's just..._"  You see the boys looking around wondering where the voice came from.

"Not until he puts up or shuts up.  You got enough metal in those pants, _boy_," Monica says to the boy in front of her.  "I bet I know someone who can tear those things right off you."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2004)

"Impress Thunder? I would rather try to impress my father, at least, I would have a chnace on that side... anyway, we will see tomorrow."

Kevin sit down and continue to looks at the training. 

_I don't want to become like him, a guy without will who just want to lick the feet of Thunder... I hope I won't need to go that far to stay here._

"The fire dragons are pretty impressive. I wonder if I could do as good as her with her power?" say Kevin aloud to himself.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 30, 2004)

"I, for one don't want to see it, and I am sure if you did you would find it lacking in every sense of the word." Michelle says as she quickly walks up to Monica, once she is next to her she will lean in a whisper. "We are here to shop, not to cause a big scene and draw attention to ourselves."

"But," she adds in a sweet voice as she looks at the boys assembled before her, "we could use a guide and someone with some muscles to help us with our bags. You," she says as she points to the boy who recognised her, "Benjamin, right? You'll help us, won't you?" Michelle asks him as she walks over to where he is standing, she will gently but firmly grasp his arm and lead him back to where Dara is standing.

"Come on, Monica. Times wasting and shopping waits for no one." With that she will enter the mall and try to bring Dara and Benjamin with her.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Monica is exceedingly promiscuous. She's already been warned about it twice. The only advice I can offer you is to lay down very clear lines of conduct with her if you want to be her friend. If she crosses them, let her know and get away from her. I've given up trying to stop students from getting involved physically, though if you are going to do that, get protection from the nurse," she says with a wry grin. "I'm not sure I am comfortable with her being on the team, due to how she acts. She seems very self-oriented. A lot like Kevin in fact.




"Maybe all she needs is a chance -- if we provide an environment where she doesn't have to use her "talents" to get what she wants, and instead can use more civil means, she'll come around," X12 says.  "I might be wrong, but am I wrong to be willing to give her a chance?



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Now, Anna is opening right up since coming to the institute. Her accident left her very fragile, and it's good to see her feeling friendly and sociable. If you are worried about her taking things the wrong way, you better talk to her, not me. If you can't be honest with your friends, you have a bigger problem than you realize on your hands. Women like honesty, X12. Really we do."




"I figured as much, but I wanted to hear it from someone else.  Also... I'm not saying I don't like Anna... I'm just not sure about pursuing a relationship with anyone right now, and I don't want her to be expecting a relationship that in which I may or may not be ready to engage."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Your flashbacks may be occurring more rapidly due to a natural breakdown of whatever was keeping the memories repressed. I am more than a little cautious of swamping you with memories by forcing that barrier away. A great deal of physical and mental stress is about to be heaped upon you and the others. I would truly prefer you allow your memories to surface naturally, plus my telepathic abilities are not good at all. I would fear harming you.
> 
> "But I have another solution. The man we delivered Jackal to, Master Wen, is a very skilled man. He also has a son that I believe you should meet. When we send Kevin, Raisa and the others to him as part of their training, I think it would be a good idea for you to join them."




"If you feel this would be a good idea, then I will go -- I just don't want a team-mate to suffer some injury because I'm unable to react... or worse, I injure one of the students during a reverie."


----------



## buzzard (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *
> John
> You gather the weapons of the still unconscious thugs, then using your size and stretching abilities, wrap them all up in a bundle.
> 
> ...



*

 "Yes maam, that's me. Now let's get back to to civilization before any other trouble finds us"



			
				Calinon said:
			
		


"The path is just over there, and it's a quarter mile to the main car park.  I'll call the police on my cell," the younger girl says, dialing the police as you lead them through the forest in the direction they indicate.

"Good job, boy," your father says approvingly.  "Seems that training at school is payin' off in spades."

Click to expand...



John is beaming with pride at the compliment from his father. "Yeah, calling the cops is a good idea. That we we can just meet them and hand off these goons." 



			
				Calinon said:
			
		


After about fifteen minutes of hiking, you come across the car park.  Two police cruisers are there, as are a pair of news vans and an ambulance.  When you come out, the news crews are on you in seconds.

"You're Straightjacket, right?" one asks as microphones are lifted up to you.

"What happened here?  Did you save these women from those thugs?"

Click to expand...



"Umm, well I was..." John is visibly relieved as the cops rescue him from the reporters. 



			
				Calinon said:
			
		


"Back up, back up," one of the officers says, forcing the news crews back and leading you to the cruiser.

"Hey, I recognize these punks.  They're the same ones responsible for those muggings in Central Park.  Wondered where they went off to," another cop says.

"Straightjacket, right?  Yeah, good work there yesterday.  You saved a lot of our crew out there.  So what's the story here?"

You see the women giving statements to the police, sitting in the back of an ambulance, getting checked out by EMS.
 [/font]
		
Click to expand...



"Yessir officer, I'm Straightjacket. I was glad to help there at the highway, though I think all I did was get swatted. Anyway, for what happened just now- well I was just doing a bit of hiking in the forest here, and I heard a scream, so I decided I better see what was up. I came into a clearing and there were a bunch of thugs attacking these women. I warned them off, but they jumped me immediately. We managed to take them all out, so the lady called yinz on the phone, and I brought them out for you to take care of. I hope I didn't break any laws or anything." 

buzzard*


----------



## Calinon (Mar 30, 2004)

*Kevin*


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "The fire dragons are pretty impressive. I wonder if I could do as good as her with her power?" say Kevin aloud to himself.



"I bet you'd light up like a roman candle just touching her," Carl says.

*X12*
"When you stop thinking like a logic machine and start thinking like a teenaged boy, I'll worry about you getting in over your head, X," Empath says with a chuckle.  "And I'll arrange for you to attend Master Wen's academy with the others."

"Four hours is wasting, Angela," you hear in the background.  "I mean if you'd rather talk to X instead of..."

"Oh, you're in for it now," Empath says with a grin over her shoulder.  "See you at the barbeque, X12," she says, turning from the monitor quickly and turning it off before you can respond.

*John*


			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> "Yessir officer, I'm Straightjacket. I was glad to help there at the highway, though I think all I did was get swatted. Anyway, for what happened just now- well I was just doing a bit of hiking in the forest here, and I heard a scream, so I decided I better see what was up. I came into a clearing and there were a bunch of thugs attacking these women. I warned them off, but they jumped me immediately. We managed to take them all out, so the lady called yinz on the phone, and I brought them out for you to take care of. I hope I didn't break any laws or anything."



"Break laws?  Son, you saved those ladies there.  I think both of us have a pretty good idea of what would have happened if you hadn't showed up.  That should do it for what we need though.  I'll get in contact with you at EPIC HQ if we need you for anything else and leave you to handle the press."

The press are quick to converge.

"What happened?"  
"Can you tell us what it's like to be in EPIC?"
"What can you tell us about your teammates?"
"Are you the leader of the new junior EPIC team?"
"How did you manage to take out all six of those thugs alone?"

Camera's are rolling and microphones are getting thrust at you in a frenzy of media attention.

_OOC: And my god have mercy on you... because the media won't! _


----------



## Agamon (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"No thanks, Amigo. No betting with students. It sets a bad example when I take their money," Titan says with a grin.*



*

"I, however, have no problem taking your money, Vince.  You're on," Sanjay says.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		


"The Russia, South Africa game is on too!" Tara says, checking the listings. "Home team going to kick Russia's butt!"

"Dream on, comrade," Anna says with a grin.

Click to expand...



"...on the other hand, if there's a chance it'll induce a catfight, I'm all for watching South Africa v Russia..." he adds, with a grin.*


----------



## Calinon (Mar 30, 2004)

> "...on the other hand, if there's a chance it'll induce a catfight, I'm all for watching South Africa v Russia..." he adds, with a grin.



"Sorry, wheels," Anna says.  "But you can borrow one of my skirts and represent Russia on my behalf.  At least then, when Tara kicks your butt, South Africa will have won something."

"Yeah, when I kick your but... hey!"

A message comes over the intercom.  "_Sanjay, this is ARIS.  There is a delivery for you at the front gate.  A prepaid parcel._"


----------



## Elementor (Mar 30, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I, however, have no problem taking your money, Vince.  You're on," Sanjay says.




"Not like it matters.  We all know Brazil will win it all as usual.  Is this a World Cup year?  I forget."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> A message comes over the intercom.  "_Sanjay, this is ARIS.  There is a delivery for you at the front gate.  A prepaid parcel._"




"C'mon dude, I'll walk with you.  Let the ladies watch the South Africa - Russia match for a bit."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 30, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "I, for one don't want to see it, and I am sure if you did you would find it lacking in every sense of the word." Michelle says as she quickly walks up to Monica, once she is next to her she will lean in a whisper. "We are here to shop, not to cause a big scene and draw attention to ourselves."
> 
> "But," she adds in a sweet voice as she looks at the boys assembled before her, "we could use a guide and someone with some muscles to help us with our bags. You," she says as she points to the boy who recognised her, "Benjamin, right? You'll help us, won't you?" Michelle asks him as she walks over to where he is standing, she will gently but firmly grasp his arm and lead him back to where Dara is standing.
> 
> "Come on, Monica. Times wasting and shopping waits for no one." With that she will enter the mall and try to bring Dara and Benjamin with her.



"It'll wait for me," Monica says with a low and throaty growl.  "I'll catch up."

As you enter the mall, you hear a loud scream and turn to see Monica walking casually towards you, the group of boys clutching at themselves and rolling around on the ground as small electrical sparks dance about them.  "Wow, I didn't see anything in the news about lightning today," she says with a feline grin.

Benjamin was following you along dumbly and looks back with a dropped jaw at the gang of boys.  "Wow... wish I could do stuff like that," he says in awe.  "So I was right huh?  You're that girl I saw on TV!"


----------



## Agamon (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Sorry, wheels," Anna says.  "But you can borrow one of my skirts and represent Russia on my behalf.  At least then, when Tara kicks your butt, South Africa will have won something."
> 
> "Yeah, when I kick your but... hey!"




"Hey, if Tara wants to wrestle, no need to wait for me to put on a skirt," Sanjay says with a sly grin.



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "Not like it matters.  We all know Brazil will win it all as usual.  Is this a World Cup year?  I forget."




"Dude, you call yourself a football fan?  July, 2122, Italy.  I'm so there.  Football, pasta and hot Italian chicks.  Viva Italia!"



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> A message comes over the intercom.  "_Sanjay, this is ARIS.  There is a delivery for you at the front gate.  A prepaid parcel._"




Sanjay's heart skips a beat at the message, but he makes like it's no big deal.  "A package?  For me?  How'd I get to be so lucky?  On my way, ARIS."



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "C'mon dude, I'll walk with you.  Let the ladies watch the South Africa - Russia match for a bit."




"Uh, yeah, sure," Sanjay says, nodding to Vincent.  He gets up to leave.  "Now you girls behave for Titan.  He's probably getting cranky in his old age.  Let's go, Speedy."


----------



## Mule (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Loki*
> "Hey, hero!" she says as you come in. Most people turn to look at you, and you hear whispered conversation about you being in EPIC.



"Hey, how's it goin?"  Randall replies when he sees her.  Upon hearing some of the whispering as he walks over to where Monica is sitting, Randall kind of slinks into the chair next to Monica, his head down.  "Woh, I didn't think I'd be so recognized."  He looks around a little sheepishly.

"But anyways, these are for you," says Randall as he pulls out a bouquet of illusionary flowers from inside his jacket.  As he hands them over to her, the flowers jump out of Loki's hand and onto the table in front of them.  The flowers then begin angrilly shaking a leaf at Loki, as if shaking their fist, then turn and jump down onto the floor and out of view (where they will dissapear).  "Sorry about that, guess the little guys were a little miffed at being kept under my jacket like that for so long, heh" he shrugs, grinning.  "So what's good to drink here?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Oh, you're in for it now," Empath says with a grin over her shoulder. "See you at the barbeque, X12," she says, turning from the monitor quickly and turning it off before you can respond.




"Well... that was perhaps the most underhanded, despicable display of braven behavoir since... last night," X12 quips to himself with a smile.

"ARIS, poll the available internet and intranet library resources on human social interaction, and display the most pertinent articles available on male-female pre-courtship interactions.  Narrow this field to articles primarily focusing on what young women expect from young men they find attractive, and articles on how women decide whether a young man finds them... 'date-able' or not; if you have a better phrase than 'date-able, ARIS, please substitute it in your search.

"Also, search available relationship psychology studies for any articles detailing human or primate coupling and perception, and display these as well as the other library resources."

_OOC: I expect I'll be reading Cosmo 21XX and dry reports for the rest of the evening, but who knows... maybe I'll get lucky... especially since I don't need to eat... _


----------



## Calinon (Mar 30, 2004)

*Sanjay and Vincent*
You head to the front gate where UPS delivers a prepaid package.  It's small, about 12 inches by 12 inches, and about six inches deep.  It's packed carefully, and has a "This End Up" sticker on it.

*Randall*
Monica is suitable impressed by the flowers, giggling at the antics.  "We should get over to the club, the show is going to start soon!" she exclaims, and drags you across to the Yuk Yuks club.  "Some of my friends are there too," she says.

You get in with the tickets Monica has and make your way through the crowded club to a corner table.  Four other girls are there, all kind of mousish like Monica, but dressed nicely and about your age.

"You guys bring the stuff for the LAN party later?" Monica asks.

"You bet!" one girl says, dropping a bag on the table.  You can see inside and it looks like the same P12 chip that she stuck on your neck the other day.  "Got enough for everyone.  Should make a good profit off the boys," she grins.

"And theirs are gonna be slower than ours," another girl says with a giggle.  "They won't know what hit them."

"Rock on!  We're so going to kick those boys butts later," Monica says grinning.  "No offense, Randall.  Oh hey, this is Steff and Lindy, Jerry and Lisa.  Girls, this is Randall.  He's our own real life super-hero escort!"

Ah yes... the fawning of impressionable girls.  You knew there was a reason you came here.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 30, 2004)

_"Just wanted to do some shopping, is that too much to ask?"_ Michelle thinks as she pinches the bridge of her nose and waits for the tiger-girl to catch up. "Subtle just isn't in your vocabulary is it Mon? You didn't need to do that."

Michelle looks over to the boy and she flashes him her best smile. "Yea, that was us on the tv but we just want to have a nice day shopping without attracting a crowd. So how about doing us a favor and keeping quiet about this?"

Diplomacy +8


----------



## Velmont (Mar 30, 2004)

Carl said:
			
		

> "I bet you'd light up like a roman candle just touching her," Carl says.




"I would get probably burned if she don't lower her aura for a moment, but if I can mimic X for a moment, there should not be any problem, he is pretty though against fire... and if she isn't burned by her own fire, I am sure I can mimic her immunity. I bet I can mimic her immunity without having to go the the hospital, if I can have accesss to X before. And it would be even easier if she lower her aura a bit."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> [/b]You head to the front gate where UPS delivers a prepaid package.  It's small, about 12 inches by 12 inches, and about six inches deep.  It's packed carefully, and has a "This End Up" sticker on it.




Sanjay takes the package.  He looks it over questioningly and grins at Vince.  "Alright, some homebaked cookies.  Way to go, Mom."

OOC: I know you don't normally use the interaction skills between PCs, but my Bluff is +6, just so you know.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *John*
> "Break laws?  Son, you saved those ladies there.  I think both of us have a pretty good idea of what would have happened if you hadn't showed up.  That should do it for what we need though.  I'll get in contact with you at EPIC HQ if we need you for anything else and leave you to handle the press."



"Gee thanks."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> The press are quick to converge.
> 
> "What happened?"
> "Can you tell us what it's like to be in EPIC?"
> ...




"Uhh, could we get a little order here, I can't answer questions when they're all yelled as once. How about we let each one of you ask one question, and I'll cycle through from right to left. If this plan doesn't do it for you I am willing to do my clam impression. You there on the far right, yes you maam, what is your question?"

buzzard


----------



## Mule (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Oh hey, this is Steff and Lindy, Jerry and Lisa.  Girls, this is Randall.  He's our own real life super-hero escort!"



"How do you do ladies."  With a flourish, Randall bows low before taking a seat next to Monica.

_OOC:  Cal, are you trying to make Loki's head explode?_


----------



## Deva (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You finish your first attempt at your dance combination, and you hear the sound of clapping. You turn to see Mendez sitting on the bleachers watching you.
> 
> "That's pretty good. My daughter used to do ballet, but left off it when she got older." He takes a drink from an overly large cup of coffee. "So, you wanted to see me?"




" Ballet's a little more structured than I like but it provides a solid base to build on." Raisa steps off the mat and walks over to the bleachers where she sits a few seats down from Mendez. "But having a casual conversation about dancing isn't why I wanted to talk to you. I wanted to do this yesterday, but things got a little carnage central around here."

She glances at him out of the corner of her eye. He was far less intimidating when he wasn't running around and shouting orders and saving the day, which made this that much easier. "I'm guessing you already know this - okay I know you already know this - but I wanted you to hear it from me. I lied to you the other night at the penthouse, about why Carl and I were at the strip club. I've got not excuse, and it was a really lousy thing to do considering you had just finished saving my oversized ass."

With a nervous little chuckle she leans forward and rests her arms on her lap. "I was always getting into trouble with the polícia back home for one reason or another, and it was barely a year ago before I started getting my act together. Yet, low and behold, I come here and fall back into my old habits of getting into situations that could get me arrested and sent to prison. Or worse! On a plane home to face Mamá.

"And then there's you," Raisa faces Mendez. "You had every right to kick me off the Junior team and send me packing. I lied to you, to your face without even blinking, and though you don't trust me - not like I've given you any reason to - you're still giving me another chance to prove that I can be a part of the team. And that is so totally beyond cool of you."

She smiles softly. "Who knew I could be so long winded. What I'm trying to say is thank you, for everything. Saving my life, not kicking my sorry ass out of here, and giving me another chance. I'm sorry I lied to you and it's not going to happen again."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 30, 2004)

*Michelle*


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Subtle just isn't in your vocabulary is it Mon? You didn't need to do that."



"Need?  Naw, but it was fun!"



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Yea, that was us on the tv but we just want to have a nice day shopping without attracting a crowd. So how about doing us a favor and keeping quiet about this?"



"I'll be quiet," he agrees readily.  "It's better than being zapped and besides, I get to say I hung out with super-heroes.  It'll make getting beat up tomorrow bearable."

*Kevin*


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "I would get probably burned if she don't lower her aura for a moment, but if I can mimic X for a moment, there should not be any problem, he is pretty though against fire... and if she isn't burned by her own fire, I am sure I can mimic her immunity. I bet I can mimic her immunity without having to go the the hospital, if I can have accesss to X before. And it would be even easier if she lower her aura a bit."



"I think it's pretty tough for her to lower that.  She did it yesterday in the war room and was shaking pretty bad."

*Sanjay and Vince*


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Alright, some homebaked cookies. Way to go, Mom."



_OOC:  Vince is gullible and buys it hook, line and sinker (Bluff 18 versus sense motive of 12).  Of course, he probably wants to share unless they are some vile and inedible native food _

*John*


			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> "Uhh, could we get a little order here, I can't answer questions when they're all yelled as once. How about we let each one of you ask one question, and I'll cycle through from right to left. If this plan doesn't do it for you I am willing to do my clam impression. You there on the far right, yes you maam, what is your question?"



_OOC:  Top to bottom questions can be left to right.  Start answerin'!  Just to remind you..._

"What happened?" 
"Can you tell us what it's like to be in EPIC?"
"What can you tell us about your teammates?"
"Are you the leader of the new junior EPIC team?"
"How did you manage to take out all six of those thugs alone?"

*Randall*



> "How do you do ladies." With a flourish, Randall bows low before taking a seat next to Monica.



There are computer geeks... you know a couple.  These girls put them to shame.  The are so into things you haven't even heard of with computers, it makes your head spin.  Thankfully, the comedy starts up.

The routines are good, the food is great, you have a great time and then before you know it, it's 5:30 and it's done!  Wow, time goes by fast when you're laughing your butt off.  You end up walking with the girls through a residential suburb as they insist you show off your abilities to scare dogs and other pranks.  Finally, you arrive at a very expensive looking house.  Monica knocks on the door and an older teen answers.

"Monica!  Hey cool, was wondering when you'd get here.  You bring them?"

"Yup, Chuck.  Right here," she says, producing the bag.

"Cool, I'll just," he starts, reaching for them.  Monica pulls the bag back.

"Money first, buster," Monica insists.

"Hey, no problem," Chuck says, handing Monica a sizeable bag and taking the chips from her.  "Thanks babe," he says, shutting the door.

"Ok, lets hit the LAN party gang," she says cheerfully, slipping the money into her jacket as you head off down the street.

*Raisa*


			
				Deva said:
			
		

> "Who knew I could be so long winded. What I'm trying to say is thank you, for everything. Saving my life, not kicking my sorry ass out of here, and giving me another chance. I'm sorry I lied to you and it's not going to happen again."



"Been practicing have we?" Mendez says with a barely perceptible grin.  "I hope it won't," he says.  "And don't think I won't know.  At least when I was your age lying to the cops and my parents, my stories were believable.  Clubbing at a strip joint... yeesh."  He gets up and walks for the exit.

"Pretty messed up stuff the last few days.  Things should settle down for a while hopefully, get you focussed back on school.  Oh, and if you want to talk to Sanchez, you'll probably have to go to her workshop.  She never leaves it, I swear," he says as the door closes behind him.

*X12*
Holy crap are these texts boring... At least you get the physics of copulation... Many of the sites you may want to see are blocked by ARIS for containing questionable materials.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 30, 2004)

Carl said:
			
		

> "I think it's pretty tough for her to lower that.  She did it yesterday in the war room and was shaking pretty bad."




"Yeah? Well, that's make the challenge just more interesting..."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *X12*
> Holy crap are these texts boring... At least you get the physics of copulation... Many of the sites you may want to see are blocked by ARIS for containing questionable materials.




"I will have to remember to be more specific in my directions in the future... or, it could just be that I cannot escape the topic of sex, no matter where I go," X12 says with a sigh.


"ARIS, browse to M-Tac, please.  Also, search for news articles pertaining to M-Tac operations within the last three years."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 30, 2004)

> "ARIS, browse to M-Tac, please. Also, search for news articles pertaining to M-Tac operations within the last three years."



"_Working."_ There is a good two minute pause. "_There are links to two hundred ninety six thousand, one hundred and fourteen news articles involving M-Tac. Would you like to refine your search, or shall I display the articles in some sort of order._"

_OOC: You will find no useful information unless I know what you are looking for._


----------



## Mule (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You end up walking with the girls through a residential suburb as they insist you show off your abilities to scare dogs and other pranks



The usual tricks, and the deck of cards appears for a few goodies as well.


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Money first, buster," Monica insists.
> 
> "Hey, no problem," Chuck says, handing Monica a sizeable bag and taking the chips from her.



After they leave Chuck's house Randall will ask Monica "Say, what kind of racket do you have going on with that guy?  How much money do you get for those chips?  Could I get some of them?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle*
> "Need?  Naw, but it was fun!"




Michelle says nothing to this just quietly shakes her head.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "I'll be quiet," he agrees readily.  "It's better than being zapped and besides, I get to say I hung out with super-heroes.  It'll make getting beat up tomorrow bearable."[/font]




"Great and we aren't super-heroes, we're just people who are trying to do the right thing. Why do you hang around with them if they are just going to beat you up?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 30, 2004)

> "Say, what kind of racket do you have going on with that guy? How much money do you get for those chips? Could I get some of them?"



"P12 doesn't grow on trees you know," Jerry says.

"Not that we sold them P12," grins Steff.

"They're gonna get such a rash, it'll itch for a week!" laughs Lindy.

"It's a bit hard to make the chips," Monica says as the girls joke about adding something to the adhesive strips on the chips they sold Chuck.  "So, people pay us to make them.  We can whip up about a hundred a week between the five of us.  Keeps us in show tickets and good clothes," she grins.  "Chucks such a loser too.  He uses them to pass his courses 'cause he's dumb as a brick, and he stiffed Steff on his last batch by two hundred bucks!  He'll be payin' for that this time.  We added a little itchy stuff to the adhesive, and if he puts lotion on it to stop it from itching, he's gonna get a huge rash!" she giggles.

"Here you go," she says, pulling a small handful of chips from her pocket and giving them to you.  "These ones should last us the entire LAN party."

"Oh sure, that's what you said last time," Lisa says, giving Monica a punch in the arm.

"Not my fault it was like a stinky sweat shop in there.  The adhesive wore off!"

She leans over and whispers to you, "You can keep the extra's and beat the heck out of your buddies at school while gaming."  She hands you easily 20 of the chips in a plastic bag.  "Keep them dry though.  Water ruins them fast."

*Michelle*


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Great and we aren't super-heroes, we're just people who are trying to do the right thing.



"Oh sure, I hear Thunder say that all the time on TV," Ben grins.  "Can't fool me with that one."



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Why do you hang around with them if they are just going to beat you up?"



Ben shrugs.  "Don't got nobody to hang out with otherwise.  Probably wouldn't get beat up if I wasn't smaller than all of them.  Walking off with you three probably isn't going to do me any big favors on the pummelling department.  Them getting zapped doesn't really improve my chances either.  Definitely worth it to see that though," he says.  "They so had that coming."

"See?" Monica says, draping an arm over Benjamin's shoulder.  "Benny approves, don'tcha Ben?" she purrs at him.

Ben is kinda frozen in place, not quite sure what to make of Monica when Dara exclaims mentally, _Fabric store!  50% off!  Weeee!_ and makes a beeline for the shop.  _I need silver and black stretchy stuff for Sanjay's outfit, and Raisa and I will look good in red and black, and maybe a nice goat hair for Vincent.  Ooo, silky!  And something like Merlin's uniform for Rand.... ooooo, pink!  That's definitely a good color for Michelle!_ she exclaims trying to reach something well above her head.

Monica drags you and Ben along to follow Dara.  She lets go of Ben and walks up beside Dara.  "Here, I'll get it," she says.

"Ok!" Dara says as she bounds off in a seemingly random direction towards some lacey fabrics.  _Oooo, pretty!_

Monica reaches way up very slowly and deliberately, her top riding up and her skirt following the same path.  She pushes up onto her toes and can't quite reach.  Outside, a pair of men walk into a bench and go right over it, attention obviously diverted by the show.  You also hear a "George!" followed by a male "Ow," as a couple walk by.  Ben escapes your grasp and pretty much runs over to Dara and relative safety.

"Ben, I might need a boost," she says over her shoulder, a predatory look in her eye until she notices Ben is gone form where she left him.  "Maybe I'll just get a ladder," she says, dropping back down and adjusting her clothes.  "Oops, didn't notice those were riding up," Monica says insincerely.  She looks at your glare (I assume there'll be a fairly significant glare) and looks actually surprised.  "What?  What'd I do?"  She sounds like she has no clue why you'd be upset.

_Hold this,_ she says mentally, shoving an entire bolt of fabrick into his arms, and pulling other bolts out left and right with great rapidity and precision, loading Ben up quickly until he nearly topples over.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *John*
> _OOC:  Top to bottom questions can be left to right.  Start answerin'!  Just to remind you..._
> 
> "What happened?"
> ...




(OOC:I'll respond to the questions in order as if they've been asked at intervals)
"OK, well I was just going for a hike when I heard a scream. I came upon some women who looked like they needed some help. A number of men were attacking them so I decided to give them women a hand. I asked the men to leave them alone, but they jumped me. I then subdued them and brought them back for the police"

"Umm, well I dunno, being in Epic is most like being in school with occaisional burst of action. Day to day it's pretty humdrum really. You know, study a bunch, exercise a bunch, and hang out with the other students."

"My teamates? Well they're a good bunch. I've only known them for a month or so, so I'm just getting to know them all."

"Me a leader? Oh no, that's somebody else's job. I don't really know if there is an offician leader right yet. "

"The thugs? Well I'm a pretty good wrestler, and with some of my abilities, it wasn't so hard. My dad gave me a hand as well. He was around here somewhere."

"Ok well, I have to be getting back to the compound. I imagine if you folks have anymore questions you ask contact the press office- they have one right? Bye. " 

At that John will ignore any further questions and start back for the compound. If possible, he'll see if he can score a ride from the cops. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 30, 2004)

"I think I'll take that as a compliment, and be done with it."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "_Working."_ There is a good two minute pause. "_There are links to two hundred ninety six thousand, one hundred and fourteen news articles involving M-Tac. Would you like to refine your search, or shall I display the articles in some sort of order._"
> 
> _OOC: You will find no useful information unless I know what you are looking for._




"Refine search to include only articles containing references to Captain Carmilla Majors."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Ben, I might need a boost," she says over her shoulder, a predatory look in her eye until she notices Ben is gone form where she left him.  "Maybe I'll just get a ladder," she says, dropping back down and adjusting her clothes.  "Oops, didn't notice those were riding up," Monica says insincerely.  She looks at your glare (I assume there'll be a fairly significant glare) and looks actually surprised.  "What?  What'd I do?"  She sounds like she has no clue why you'd be upset.




(ooc: You assume correctly on the  glare)
Your little show nearly gave Ben a heart attack, not to mention at least half the men in the mall. I don't suppose you can reign in the hormones for the rest of the day? She tells the girl quietly, so other people can't over hear.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> _Hold this,_ she says mentally, shoving an entire bolt of fabrick into his arms, and pulling other bolts out left and right with great rapidity and precision, loading Ben up quickly until he nearly topples over.




Michelle will walk over to where Dara and Ben are. "Here, let me help." Michelle tells him as she takes some of the bolts of fabric, "Dara gets overly enthusiastic when it comes to this sort of thing."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

*John*


> At that John will ignore any further questions and start back for the compound. If possible, he'll see if he can score a ride from the cops.



The press continue to take footage and snap pictures.

"Sorry, Straightjacket.  We're kind of at our limit," the officer says.

The cop cars are full.  Two cops each and three thugs in the back seats each.  Maybe you could cling to the roof of one...

"I could drive you," someone says from behind you.  It's the younger woman from the woods.  She grabs your arm and pulls you over to her car.  "C'mon, get it.  Before those reporters get at you again," she adds with a giddy grin.  "Mom is going to get checked out in hospital, so it's just you and me."

"That's my boy!" your dad says encouragingly.  Suddenly that giddy grin looks a bit... foreboding.  Camera crews or in a car with your dad and an attractive young woman... choices choices...

*Johan*


> "I think I'll take that as a compliment, and be done with it."



"As intended!  Now lets make some headway since you're going to be too busy next week to put much work into this and we've got a barbeque to get to in a few hours."

*Michelle*
"Gawd, sorry.  I was just having a little fun," she says.  "Is everyone afraid of a little teasing these days or what?  I was just giving him a little show.  Probably got his heart racing," she adds with a grin.  "Besides, he's kinda cute for a geeky kid."

_I do not get_... "Ok, maybe a little excited, but look at these prices!  Can you beleive..."  _OOooo, purple silk!  Gimme!_

She tosses another bolt at Ben who topples under the wait with a muffled yelp.

*X12*
Several moments go by.

_"I have found five news stories involving Captain Majors in the last three years.  Prior to that date, no mention is made of Captain Majors.  I will present them in date order._
_To Serve And Protect, Associated Press, May 13, 2118._
_M-Tac: Protection or Persecution?  New York Times, January 11, 2119._
_M-Tac Captain Awarded Medal of Valor, LA Times, November 21, 2119._
_Mutants Killed Outside Q'Apelle Valley, Toronto Star, February 15, 2120._
_EPIC Raids Crystal Palace, New York Times, September 15, 2120._​The first is a lengthy report on the history of M-Tac, and Majors is listed as a recent graduate of their secretive recruitment process.  The second is an attacking expose on the actions M-Tac uses to subdue and control mutants.  The third is a piece solely on Captain Majors, who stopped a suspected Anarchy assassination attempt on the president.  The fourth one stops you cold.

_February 15, 2120_
_Quebec police are lauding the actions of M-Tac Captain Carmilla Majors today, as the off duty member of the NAA Special Ops Mutant Control and Tactical Squadron rescued a kidnap victim from a trio of mutants near Q'Apelle Valley, a small town in rural Quebec.  The mutants proved violent and were all slain by Captain Majors in the rescue.  She was unavailable for comment._

_The unidentified male teenaged victim, who had been branded with a tatoo on the back of his neck, was taken to local hospital where he panicked and attacked an orderly with a scalpal.  The orderly was injured, then promptly healed by the teenager who displayed remarkable healing powers._

_Local police have temporarily taken the boy into custody both for his protection and that of others.  They are awaiting the arival of NAA officials who will transfer him to a NAA medical research facility until his identity can be ascertained._

_Cindy Marshall_
_Toronto Star_

You blink in a complete stupor, as memories of the day you were found rush into your head.  You remember the car, then an explosion and a fire... 

_"Ah, enough memory has come to you finaly," _a voice says.  You stand on one side of a hearth, fire blazing within it.  Across from you is a man, cloaked in shadows, sitting in a high backed chair.  His hands are steepled in front of his face.  _"I wondered when your amnesia would fade enough for your programming to start to kick in.  It is only a matter of time before you return to me, Directive 12.  Once you remember everything, you will return to how you were, and your only desire will be to serve me."_

_"Who are you?" you find yourself asking, your hands reaching across the hearth to try to pull the hood from over his head._

_"You know who I am," he replies without emotion._

_The flames shoot up, sending searing jolts of pain through your hands and arms.  You fall back..._

You are sitting on the floor.  The entire wall before you billows smoke.  The ARIS monitor is cracked and melted and flames lick about the sides of it.  The fire alarm sounds and the fire supression system kicks in, dousing your room in water and a light foam.  It sizzles as it hits your badly burned hands.  A word comes unbidden to your mind.

_"Father."_

You pass out on the floor, oblivious to the spreading fire.

*Throughout the Institute (2:00 PM)*
Sanjay and Vincent are getting a deliver.  Johan is doing a design.  Raisa is dancing.  Kevin and Carl are watching Nova and Thunder practice.

(John is in a car somewhere, Loki is heading to a LAN party, Michelle is shopping)

The fire alarm goes off in the Boys Dorm.

Smoke billows up from X12's second floor room window and the fire supression system seems to be having a hard time coping.  Titan, Thunder, Sanchez and Nova all drop what they are doing and head for the disturbance.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2004)

Michelle lets out a laugh as Ben topples over, she kneels down to help him up. "Are you ok? Monica, can you get Dara a cart before she kills Ben?" 

Once she knows that Ben is ok, she will start to pick up the bolts of fabric.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Sanjay and Vince*
> _OOC:  Vince is gullible and buys it hook, line and sinker (Bluff 18 versus sense motive of 12).  Of course, he probably wants to share unless they are some vile and inedible native food _




"Oh SWEET!!  Lets try some!!"

OOC: Vile and inedible or not they are still cookies!!


----------



## Agamon (Mar 31, 2004)

Sanjay suddenly realizes he should have said it was anything but cookies.  "Man, getcher own..."  The fire alarm sounds.  "Saved by the bell," he thinks with a gulp.  He sticks the package under his arm.  "We better go see what set that off, hey?" he says, racing off down the hall.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *John*
> The press continue to take footage and snap pictures.
> 
> "Sorry, Straightjacket.  We're kind of at our limit," the officer says.
> ...




In a low voice "C'mon Dad, lay off" then louder to the young lady"Sure, thanks. I could use a ride. I'm probably expected back some time soon. I gotta Barbeque to go to. You know where the compound is right?"

buzzard


----------



## Mule (Mar 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You can keep the extra's and beat the heck out of your buddies at school while gaming."  She hands you easily 20 of the chips in a plastic bag.



"Thanks," says Randall with a wink as he stashes the bag in a coat pocket.  "Our secret."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 31, 2004)

_Fire alarm.. wait. It can't be Nova, she's here..._

Kevin stand up and walk back to the instute, curious to know what is happening.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 31, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sanjay suddenly realizes he should have said it was anything but cookies.  "Man, getcher own..."  The fire alarm sounds.  "Saved by the bell," he thinks with a gulp.  He sticks the package under his arm.  "We better go see what set that off, hey?" he says, racing off down the hall.




Vince of course is already long gone and likely has arrived at the source of the alarm.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

*Michelle*
Ben looks kind of embarassed again. "That's a lot of thingies of fabric," he says as he slides out from under them.

"Beep beep, cart comin' through!" says Monica as she quite literally gets a running start and leaps into the cart as it careens towards you. You stop it easily. Soon it's full of cloth, and you are all on your way through the mall again, each bearing a few bags of cloth.

*John*
"Um... I kinda know the way. I'm sure I can find it," she says cheerfully. Luckily enough, you do find it. It was only a quick ten minute drive to the gates. You're just about to get out when she grabs your arm.

"Wait, don't I get to thank you?"

You hear your dad chuckling and you'll be danged if he isn't leaning against your door, keeping it closed, relaxing and checking his nails for dirt.

*Randall*
You walk a few blocks to another big house. Before you go up to the doors, the girls put those patches on the back of their neck. They wait to let you do the same before going up to the door for the LAN party.

An overweight boy answers the door. "Hey, 'bout time. We were about to start things without you guys. Who's the newbie?"

"Oh, this is my friend, Randall. He's on our team."

"Cool enough. We're doing Dragon Flight first. We're so going to kick your butts!"

He leads you downstairs to a room with about 20 computers. Luckily, there are enough for each of you! You notice as you are coming in, the girls hang off you, and you are getting some nasty stares from some of the geeks.

*Sanjay*
You watch Vince blitz off.  Unimpeded, now you can check your package out.


*Kevin*
You start to walk towards the smoking dorms. Carl is running well ahead of you. A roar of flame just above your head singes your hair as Nova blasts past, followed closely by Thunder.

*Raisa*
The fire alarm interrupts your dancing.

*Johan*
An alarm sounds and Sanchez quickly checks what's happening in the computer.

"Fire in the boys dorm. Have a few of you watch the melting process and lets go, sweetie!" she says, tossing you (the real you) a ring. "Put that on and lets go!" She surprises you by suddenly taking flight and zipping towards the dorms.

_You receive a ring of flight +7 temporarily. You still have your force field belt._

*Vince*
You flash towards the dorms. Your food is charred when you get there. Oh wait, that happened _before_! My bad!

You flash towards the dorms. You see black smoke billowing out of X12's room. Flames are licking up the curtains. The rooms to either side have smoke coming from them as well. You see Nova streaking through the sky, trailing flame, heading straight towards the X12's upstairs room, Thunder right behind her. Carl is running across the field some way back. Sanchez and Johan are flying (yes flying) from the workshop. Well behind Carl, Kevin is walking along towards the dorms.

Anna and Tara come out of the halls from the common room, Anna already in her armor. She flies straight for the window, rockets screaming. Tara looks unsure how to help, looking for something to help fight the blaze with.

*X12*
You quietly lay there as the fire roars around you.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 31, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Vince of course is already long gone and likely has arrived at the source of the alarm.




Sanjay watches Vince zip down the hallway past him and slows down to a stop with a smirk on his face.  _"Heh heh, sucker."_  He looks down at the package in his hands.  After giving it a shake next to his ear, he disintigrates the paper and opens the box.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sanjay*
You open the lid of the box.  A few vials are within.  One vial has a very small sample of clear liquid.  One has what appears to be a small amount of blood.  One has a thick, black, oily substance.  A personal data storage pad sits in the middle of the case.  You can tell it's high tech, and appears to be designed for field chemistry.  The screen of the pad flashes "Private and Confidential.  Thumb scan required for activation."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Sanjay*
> You open the lid of the box.  A few vials are within.  One vial has a very small sample of clear liquid.  One has what appears to be a small amount of blood.  One has a thick, black, oily substance.  A personal data storage pad sits in the middle of the case.  You can tell it's high tech, and appears to be designed for field chemistry.  The screen of the pad flashes "Private and Confidential.  Thumb scan required for activation."




Sanjay frowns and closes the box, sealing it in metal.  "I'll deal with this later," he mumbles to himself.  Carrying the box, he runs outside and flies up, trying to find the source of the fire from the outside.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *X12*
> You quietly lay there as the fire roars around you.




"OH MY GOD!! X!!"  Vince dashes into the fire and picks up X12.  Running him a safe distance away from the fire, Vince will smother any flames on X12 or his clothes and then try to help revive him.

Powers:  Immunity heat, Medicine +3


----------



## buzzard (Mar 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *John*
> "Um... I kinda know the way. I'm sure I can find it," she says cheerfully. Luckily enough, you do find it. It was only a quick ten minute drive to the gates. You're just about to get out when she grabs your arm.
> 
> "Wait, don't I get to thank you?"
> ...




"Of course, I wouldn't have it any other way." at which point I expect her to kiss John, but with a devious DM you just never know. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2004)

Michelle enjoys a few hours of shopping, remembering that she has a bbq to go to.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 31, 2004)

As everyone start to run and pass in front ok Kevin, Kevin start to run and follow them.


----------



## Mule (Mar 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> the girls hang off you, and you are getting some nasty stares from some of the geeks.



"Hello gentlemen, sweet set up you got here," says Randall refering to the computer network.  He will sit down at a computer next to Monica.  "Dragon Flight?  No problem, we'll destroy these guys."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 31, 2004)

Johan quickly slips the ring on and takes off after Sanchez. He leaves the three duplicates that were already there to take care of the melting (with one of me browsing ARIS's database, that leaves me with 4 more to create if need be).


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

*Vince*
You dash into the dorms, passing a steady stream of students being directed out by Merlin and Cosmo.  You zip up the stairs and into a mass of choking black smoke.  It sears your lungs and stings your eyes, but you make it to X12's room.  Flames coat the door and smoke billows out of it, and the doors to the left and right.  Kicking the door in, you can barely make X12's form out on the floor.

You run through the flames to find him surprisingly unhurt.  A circle of unburned carpet surrounds him.  His arms and hands are really grotesquely burned, but otherwise is unharmed.

Part of the wall suddenly vanishes, and Nova flies in.  The flames immediately start streaking towards her, giving you the chance to drag X12 out.  Your wings slow your decent, but still not strong, make for a hard landing.

*Everyone Else*
You see the dorm on fire.  Three rooms have smoke coming out of them, with flames coming out of the middle room.  Carl disintegrates part of the wall in the middle room as Anna crashes through the window on the left, and Thunder blasts his way within the one on the right.  Both emerge carrying unconscious students.  Nova enters the middle room and the flames start disappearing into her.  She flies out, a pained expression on her face, soars some 300 feet into the sky, and a huge fireball explodes from her.  Thanks to the quick response of people, the catastrophe has been averted.

As everyone arrives, you are all put onto the job of reinforcing the dorm rooms and putting out any hot-spots.  Sanchez and Johan set to work figuring out what caused the fire.  Surprisingly, they can find nothing wrong with any wiring that would have caused the fire.

The nurse arrives and treats Vincent and the two students.  Other than a bit of an upset stomach, which will pass quickly she assures you, they are given a clean bill of health.  Vince isn't so sure, as that pain in his back has returned.

As Sanchez and Johan are discussing the fire with Thunder and Mendez, X12 sits up suddenly.  His arms and hands have nearly completely healed and he looks confused.

*X12*
You sit up feeling very disoriented.  Your hands throb and you see they are healing from bad burns.  You vaguely remember having a flashback, and seeing a cloaked and shadowy figure.  Something in the back of your mind makes you think he may be your father.  What triggered the vision is unclear.  It's very hazy and you can't remember what you were doing after you made your schedule and finished those boring texts on sexuality.  You know for a near certainty that Captain Majors was part of something... but what, you don't know.

Coming out of your daze, you notice Thunder is asking you something.

"What happened in there, son?"

*John*
Sometimes being a hero is great.  This is one of those times.  Eventually, you do get out however, and she drives off and you happen to notice some smoke coming from the dorms, and a lot of activity over that way.

_Devious?  Me?  Nawwwww!_

*Michelle*
Finally, some many hours later, you are shopped out, and you have a barbeque to go to.  You say your goodbyes to a by now completely enamored Ben, no small thanks to Monica not actually stopping any of her brazen actions (and the fact that he is surrounded by three people with high charisma and the attractive feat), and hop the Mag-Lev back to the institute.  As you climb the fence, you see smoke wisping up from the dorms and see a huge blackened section in the boys dorm.

*Randall*
The only smoke is coming from your dragon as you roast another of these geeks knights in a fly by broiling.  Five games down, and they just can't touch you.  This chip works wonders on your mental speed and computer skills.

Finally they change games to Battle Tech 3000.  Teams are drawn randomly, and you end up being teamed up with four other mechs in teams of two.  You of course, are the pilot of Monica's mech, and she's the gunner.

You settle in for a nice long evening of gaming.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 31, 2004)

"Need to see... Master Wen.  Empath said I... need to see him," X12 says.  "Have to... see... have to lift the cowl."

Looking around, X12 shakes his head violently back and forth.  "I... don't know... I don't remember.  I wasn't here... he was here... I have to know where there is.

"Isolate me, please, until the group is ready to leave for Master Wen," X12 says, composing himself.  "Someplace quiet, someplace safe... for me... from me for everyone else.  I... can't guarantee I didn't... cause this to happen somehow."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2004)

Once Michelle notices the smoke and the fire damage she will race to the dorm rooms to see if there is anything she can do to help.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 31, 2004)

John will hurry back to the dorms to see what happened.
"Hey guys, what happened? Did Kevin mimic Nova or something? "

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Mar 31, 2004)

_Right, blame Kevin_


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

> "Hey guys, what happened? Did Kevin mimic Nova or something?"



Both your dad and Thunder cuff you on the back of the head with a laugh.  "X probably plugged his toaster and hair dryer into the same outlet," Thunder says with a grin.  "Kevin sure didn't cause that.  And don't go blaming it on Vince either," he adds with a chuckle.  "Bet you didn't think you'd get a shot so soon to pay him back for saving your wing," he says to Vincent, looking back at the burned rooms.

"Got a little lipstick on you there, SJ," Nova mentions from above.  "Just what have you been up to," she says teasingly.



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Isolate me, please, until the group is ready to leave for Master Wen," X12 says, composing himself. "Someplace quiet, someplace safe... for me... from me for everyone else. I... can't guarantee I didn't... cause this to happen somehow."



"I can guarantee you didn't," Sanchez says.  "Johan can confirm it; nothing you did could have caused that fire, unless you can cause things to combust by looking at them."

"You have flashbacks.  We knew this when you came here," Thunder adds.  "But you've never done anything to hurt anyone, and I'm not locking you up for what will probably turn out to be an electrical fire.  Especially for three weeks.  And even if you did somehow cause it, you're not the first person to have damage to their rooms, though that is a bit more than usual," he says, looking again at the fire damage.  "It'll be fixed in a week."

"Quicker than that," Sanchez says.  "I have helpers," she says, pointing at Johan.  "I'll get Kodiak and Trailblazer to help too, and Merlin if he's not too lazy.  Oops, did I say that outloud?" she smirks.

"There you go.  Until then, we'll get you some new clothes and you can bunk with Vince if he doesn't mind."

You notice Rebound was one of the students carried out of their rooms.  He's burned a bit.  You also have a familiar feeling in your body, like your healing powers may be returning.

Michelle, Dara and Monica run up.  

_Oh wow!_ Dara exclaims.

Monica sees X12 on the ground and plops down next to him, checking over his wounds.  "Jeeze, Sparky.  You warming up for the barbeque or somethin'?"  She checks your hand, wipes some soot from your face and generally takes a moment to make you uncomfortable.  "Looks like you might need a place to stay for a few nights," she says suggestively.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 31, 2004)

Kevin walk next to X12 bed. "Relax. You need some rest. Let me mimic your powers. I'll take care of the other, it will give you a break for once."


----------



## buzzard (Mar 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Both your dad and Thunder cuff you on the back of the head with a laugh.  "X probably plugged his toaster and hair dryer into the same outlet," Thunder says with a grin.  "Kevin sure didn't cause that.  And don't go blaming it on Vince either," he adds with a chuckle.  "Bet you didn't think you'd get a shot so soon to pay him back for saving your wing," he says to Vincent, looking back at the burned rooms.
> 
> "Got a little lipstick on you there, SJ," Nova mentions from above.  "Just what have you been up to," she says teasingly.
> [/font]




"Just a little nature walk. Nothing special. Oh, I guess Dad & I did apprehend a few wanted goons, but no biggie. Hmm, lipstick eh? well sometimes you get the just rewards."  He replies wiping off the lipstick. "X, you OK there? Your hands don't look so good."

He'll then check out to see if his room survived the conflagration. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Looks like you might need a place to stay for a few nights," she says suggestively.




"Oh that's real subtle, somehow I don't think he would get the rest he needs in her room." Michelle whispers to Dara.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You have flashbacks.  We knew this when you came here," Thunder adds.  "But you've never done anything to hurt anyone, and I'm not locking you up for what will probably turn out to be an electrical fire.  Especially for three weeks.  And even if you did somehow cause it, you're not the first person to have damage to their rooms, though that is a bit more than usual," he says, looking again at the fire damage.  "It'll be fixed in a week."
> 
> "Quicker than that," Sanchez says.  "I have helpers," she says, pointing at Johan.  "I'll get Kodiak and Trailblazer to help too, and Merlin if he's not too lazy.  Oops, did I say that outloud?" she smirks.




"Thank you all, really -- I appreciate it," X12 says, managing a weak smile.




			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "There you go.  Until then, we'll get you some new clothes and you can bunk with Vince if he doesn't mind."
> 
> You notice Rebound was one of the students carried out of their rooms.  He's burned a bit.  You also have a familiar feeling in your body, like your healing powers may be returning.






			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Kevin walk next to X12 bed. "Relax. You need some rest. Let me mimic your powers. I'll take care of the other, it will give you a break for once."




"That's nice of you, Kevin, really, but my wounds will heal quickly.  It's no trouble for me to help Rebound, X12 says, patting Kevin on the shirt.  He moves over towards Rebound, and reaches down to touch his forehead, hoping his powers have returned in any capacity.




			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Monica sees X12 on the ground and plops down next to him, checking over his wounds.  "Jeeze, Sparky.  You warming up for the barbeque or somethin'?"  She checks your hand, wipes some soot from your face and generally takes a moment to make you uncomfortable.  "Looks like you might need a place to stay for a few nights," she says suggestively.




X12 smiles as the attention begins, but his smile quickly fades after her comment.  "Alright, Monica," he says, standing abruptly, "I'm only going to say this once -- I like you, as a friend.  I'm presently not interested in pursuing anything physically intimate, at all, with anyone.  I would appreciate it if you curbed your advances towards me; it makes me uncomfortable.  You don't need to approach me like that -- I like you regardless."

X12 shakes his head, then turns to regard everyone else.  "I'm presently not equipped emotionally to deal with all of this at once -- all I know is that, while all of you don't think I'm any danger, and your support is greatly appreciated, all I can keep thinking is that something is very wrong with me, and whoever or whatever made me the way I am... made me to do something awful....  I just need some time... I'm going to take a jog around the track, if that's okay with everyone.  Otherwise, I can stay and help here."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 1, 2004)

Sanjay watches the display, using his powers to help stabalize the buidling and put out small fires where needed.  He still holds the package, but tries to not draw any attention to it.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Bet you didn't think you'd get a shot so soon to pay him back for saving your wing," he says to Vincent, looking back at the burned rooms.
> 
> "There you go.  Until then, we'll get you some new clothes and you can bunk with Vince if he doesn't mind."




"**Cough**  Just glad to help **Cough** **Cough**  Especially with how much X has helped **Cough** me..  **Cough** And of course he can stay with me **Cough** **Cough** but he better keep to that no intimacy promise"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2004)

> "Just a little nature walk. Nothing special. Oh, I guess Dad & I did apprehend a few wanted goons, but no biggie. Hmm, lipstick eh? well sometimes you get the just rewards."



Mendez shakes his head, chuckling.  "Not enough happens around here, you have to go play hero on your own.  Ok, tough guy.  Let's head to HQ and file a report.  I want to know everything that happened.  We'll make it quick and we won't miss the barbeque."

"His Dad?" you hear someone ask.  "I think he's a little nuts."



> "Oh that's real subtle, somehow I don't think he would get the rest he needs in her room." Michelle whispers to Dara.



"What do you mean?" Dara whispers with big innocent eyes.  It takes you a moment to realize she's pulling your leg.



> "That's nice of you, Kevin, really, but my wounds will heal quickly. It's no trouble for me to help Rebound, X12 says, patting Kevin on the shirt. He moves over towards Rebound, and reaches down to touch his forehead, hoping his powers have returned in any capacity.



It takes a few minutes, but Rebound's burns fade.  Your regeneration takes care of the injuries you take.

_Healing currently at 1._



> X12 smiles as the attention begins, but his smile quickly fades after her comment. "Alright, Monica," he says, standing abruptly, "I'm only going to say this once -- I like you, as a friend. I'm presently not interested in pursuing anything physically intimate, at all, with anyone. I would appreciate it if you curbed your advances towards me; it makes me uncomfortable. You don't need to approach me like that -- I like you regardless."



"Good thing, Sparky.  I like you too," she says with a grin, standing up beside you.  You're not sure she grasped your request.  Thunder however looks impressed with the straightforwardness you show and says nothing.



> X12 shakes his head, then turns to regard everyone else. "I'm presently not equipped emotionally to deal with all of this at once -- all I know is that, while all of you don't think I'm any danger, and your support is greatly appreciated, all I can keep thinking is that something is very wrong with me, and whoever or whatever made me the way I am... made me to do something awful.... I just need some time... I'm going to take a jog around the track, if that's okay with everyone. Otherwise, I can stay and help here."



"Nothing is 'wrong' with you X.  You have amnesia.  It's not easy to cope with.  Add to it that you're a mutant and it only makes it harder on you."

"It's not ok with me," Monica says in regards to your jog.  "I mean, I personally would like to watch, but you might catch a draft," she says poking you in the chest through one of the myriad of holes honeycombed through your outfit from the fire.  "C'mon, Sparky.  Let's get you some new duds from storage," she says helpfully.  Ok... maybe she did grasp your request.  "Then you can borrow Vince's shower and have your run."



> "**Cough** Just glad to help **Cough** **Cough** Especially with how much X has helped **Cough** me.. **Cough** And of course he can stay with me **Cough** **Cough** but he better keep to that no intimacy promise"



"If he can resist me, he sure isn't going to switch hit with you, Big Red," Monica says as she drags X12 off to get clothes.

_OOC: And yes, just to get clothes._

"Ok gang, it should be fine that way," Thunder says to those of you working on the dorm.  "We're leaving for my brother's place in 20, so get yourselves cleaned up if you're coming.  X, I expect you to come.  It'll do you good to have some non-threatening interaction for a change of pace."

Sanchez says to Johan, "Come on sweetie.  Lets see if we can find the cause of that fire with a second look."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 1, 2004)

Kevin walk back to his room. "ARIS. Do you have acces to any 20th centuries movies?"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "What do you mean?" Dara whispers with big innocent eyes.  It takes you a moment to realize she's pulling your leg.




"Ha, you almost had me there, I'm going to get ready for the bbq, talk to you later."

Michelle will go to her room drop off her bags, shower and get changed.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Mendez shakes his head, chuckling.  "Not enough happens around here, you have to go play hero on your own.  Ok, tough guy.  Let's head to HQ and file a report.  I want to know everything that happened.  We'll make it quick and we won't miss the barbeque."




"OK, I suppose we gotta. I already spoke to the police there when I turned the perps in. Anyway, I wasn't out looking for trouble, I was just looking for game trails. Lotsa critters around here. Pretty good for the population density." John replies as he follows him to HQ.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Good thing, Sparky.  I like you too," she says with a grin, standing up beside you.  You're not sure she grasped your request.  Thunder however looks impressed with the straightforwardness you show and says nothing.
> 
> "It's not ok with me," Monica says in regards to your jog.  "I mean, I personally would like to watch, but you might catch a draft," she says poking you in the chest through one of the myriad of holes honeycombed through your outfit from the fire.  "C'mon, Sparky.  Let's get you some new duds from storage," she says helpfully.  Ok... maybe she did grasp your request.  "Then you can borrow Vince's shower and have your run."




Looking down at his clothes, X12 chuckles.  "You win this round, young lady -- let's go and retrieve some new clothes for me."




			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "If he can resist me, he sure isn't going to switch hit with you, Big Red," Monica says as she drags X12 off to get clothes.




"It's nothing personal, Vince... I just don't like you... THAT way," X12 says, grinning, as Monica drags him off to storage.




			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Ok gang, it should be fine that way," Thunder says to those of you working on the dorm.  "We're leaving for my brother's place in 20, so get yourselves cleaned up if you're coming.  X, I expect you to come.  It'll do you good to have some non-threatening interaction for a change of pace."




"If you insist," X12 calls down the hall.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Sanchez says to Johan, "Come on sweetie.  Lets see if we can find the cause of that fire with a second look."



"I'll bring in a couple of helping hands." Johan concentrates for a moment to bring forth four duplicates of himself, and then proceeds to give the place a thorough search.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2004)

*Kevin*
"_I'm sorry, Kevin, but personal entertainment is not a function of this system. However, you can access the Reel Entertainment movie archives through the library computers, and download movies to play in one of the Library theatres. They have an excellent selection of suitable movies, both current releases and archived older films. Can I assist you with anything else?_"

*John*
Your report filing goes quickly enough that you can still get dressed and make it to the barbeque. While filing your report, you are amazed that you have made the afternoon news already.

*Sanjay*
You manage to slip away without anyone seeing you, and lock yourself in your room with your box of 'cookies.'

_I'll post about this later._

*Johan*
You and your other selves help Sanchez sift through the debris in X12's room. Strangely, you find no evidence that the fire should have started. Wiring appears to have been damaged in the fire, but not the cause of it. Looking at the floor, it is as if the fire radiated out in a circle from where X12 was laying on the floor.

*Raisa*
_Wow, lotsa fabric! I can make everyone outfits with this! Twenty minutes, I can make a sundress in twenty minutes. I can make two! Make Monica one in red and I can wear a pink one and where's my thread... there it is._

Images of rapid design and cutting and sewing flashes through your head as Dara broadcasts what she's doing nearly continuously.

*X12*
Monica drags you to main clothing storage, where she helps you get a weeks worth of stuff off the shelves in no time.

"You take this stuff to Vinces room and get cleaned up and I'll get your bathroom supplies," she says bounding off towards another area of storage.

You get to Vince's room just as...

*Vince*
You're getting out of the shower as X12 comes in. Once you're out of the bathroom, he heads in and you can get into some casual clothes. You're just getting dressed when the door opens again and Monica simply strolls in.

"Oh, hey Red," she says nonchalantly, walking into your bedroom and then the bathroom. "I'll leave your stuff on the counter, Sparky," she says. "Oh poo, the curtain isn't see through," she says in mock complaint as she exits the bathroom. "Lemme know if you need your back washed," she calls out to X jokingly. "Don't mind me, Red," she says, grinning at you and never losing eye contact as she backs out of the bedroom and exits your room. "See you at the barbeque!" she says closing the door.

*Michelle*
You're leaving your room after getting ready and see Monica and Dara coming out of Dara's room. Dara is wearing an adorable pink sundress that makes her appear even younger than her 15 years. Monica is wearing a shorter dark red sundress that would probably be cute on Dara, but on Monica looks a bit ... daring.

*20 Minutes Later...*
You all gather out in front of the school where a bus is waiting to take you all to the barbeque. Empath, Sandstorm, Trailblazer, Titan, Thunder and Mendez re all here already. Sanchez is walking arm and arm out of Headquarters with a handsome and very familiar man to many of you; her husband, Romario Sanchez, the best footballer in the world!

*Randall*
You have a great time at the LAN party. Your super powered synapses keep you and the girls well ahead of everyone in the games. But it's a school night and everyone starts filtering out at 9PM. You end up walking Monica home a few blocks away. You end up at a middle class house with a pleasant sign that says "Home of the Klebaum's" in front of it.

"See, wasn't that better than a barbeque?" Monica asks happily. "Thanks for walking me home, she says," looking at you with some uncertainty. "Um... I better... go in..."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 2, 2004)

*sigh* "OK, search for these title, in order: Clockwork Orage, Dacer in the Dark, Full Metal Jacket, Shining. If none of them are avalaible, I want you to find a movie that have good critics and is classed in tragedy. If you can prepare the Library theatre so I can see it in one hour, the time I eat something."

On that, Kevin change cloth, putting somethig more confortable and wait for ARIS answer before goig to the kitche to take something to eat.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

*Sanjay*
You have safely secured yourself in your room, hoping that 20 minutes is enough time for you to unravel the mystery that is your box from Africa.  You get rid of the encasing metal and take a look at the vials and pad.

After providing your thumbprint, a holographic image of a familiar man appears on top of the pad.

"Pay attention.  The clear liquid is an oxygen free alcohol.  The molecules sparkling within are suspended crystalline particles of the chemically engineered Anaconda virus.  It is harmless in this form.  Pour the contents into the blood sample."

You do so and the sample nearly instantly thickens drastically, then turns black like the sample in the third vial.

"If you do not wish every living person in your home village to suddenly be infected with this virus, collect the dna samples I require.  I will not allow some Anarchy plot to catch us unaware, nor will I allow Thunder's refusal to supply the samples to do the same.  This is your final warning.  I expect indication of your compliance within 48 hours."

Smoke starts leaking out of the pad while the vials and their contents vaporize within the case before you can even react.  As the pad smokes, a new hologram appears.  An african woman in doctor's garb flickers on top of the pad.  The message is partially garbled.

"My name is Shan Ali.  I'm a doctor of biochemistry at the Congo Medical Research Fac _*scrtch*_ fi has gone mad, I am certain of it.  He has taken the facility over an _*scrtch*_ is seeking a way to quietly assina _*scrtch*_ amu!  If you care anything for the stability of our country and its citizens, you must help _*gunshots and explosions*_ I have little time.  Try not to make Af _*scrtch*_  If he gets suspicious, he may move sooner rather than later.  If you get th _*scrtch*_ age, contact Sandstone in EPIC!  I beg you to help us.  You may be our only hope!"

The pad suddenly explodes violently, showering you with parts and leaving a scortch mark on the table.  You are left sitting there with a somewhat stunned expression on your face.

_OOC:  Help me Obi Wan Kenobi!  You are our only hope!  Mahaha!_


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

> *sigh* "OK, search for these title, in order: Clockwork Orage, Dacer in the Dark, Full Metal Jacket, Shining. If none of them are avalaible, I want you to find a movie that have good critics and is classed in tragedy. If you can prepare the Library theatre so I can see it in one hour, the time I eat something."
> 
> On that, Kevin change cloth, putting somethig more confortable and wait for ARIS answer before goig to the kitche to take something to eat.



"_I'm sorry, Kevin, but I can not fulfill your request.  You will need to browse the online movie gallery from the Library computer, download your selections and play them in an available theatre.  It is not a function I am capable of at this time.  I can tell you, however, that two theatres are available for use at this time.  Shall I reserve one for you?_" ARIS asks you.

_OOC:  And those, sir, are some crappy movies! Har har!_


----------



## Mimic (Apr 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle*
> You're leaving your room after getting ready and see Monica and Dara coming out of Dara's room. Dara is wearing an adorable pink sundress that makes her appear even younger than her 15 years. Monica is wearing a shorter dark red sundress that would probably be cute on Dara, but on Monica looks a bit ... daring.




"Wow, did you just make those? They are beautiful." Michelle says with all honesty. "Is there anything you don't look good in Monica? I wish I had the guts to wear something like that."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "_I'm sorry, Kevin, but I can not fulfill your request.  You will need to browse the online movie gallery from the Library computer, download your selections and play them in an available theatre.  It is not a function I am capable of at this time.  I can tell you, however, that two theatres are available for use at this time.  Shall I reserve one for you?_" ARIS asks you.
> 
> _OOC:  And those, sir, are some crappy movies! Har har!_




"Yeah, reserve me one." On that, Kevin walks out of his room and go to the kitchen, where he looks what there is and make something not too hard to make for someone who havn't any cooking skill.

OOC: And they are pretty good movie, even more whe you want to stay i a depress mood.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vince*
> You're getting out of the shower as X12 comes in. Once you're out of the bathroom, he heads in and you can get into some casual clothes. You're just getting dressed when the door opens again and Monica simply strolls in.
> 
> "Oh, hey Red," she says nonchalantly, walking into your bedroom and then the bathroom. "I'll leave your stuff on the counter, Sparky," she says. "Oh poo, the curtain isn't see through," she says in mock complaint as she exits the bathroom. "Lemme know if you need your back washed," she calls out to X jokingly. "Don't mind me, Red," she says, grinning at you and never losing eye contact as she backs out of the bedroom and exits your room. "See you at the barbeque!" she says closing the door.




"Well....that was odd to say the least.  I am definately starting to lock that door.  C'mon X, your girlfriend is gone now.  We have to hurry."  Vince quickly finishes getting dressed and waits for X12 to be ready so they can get to the bus.  "Dude.  Sanjay got some homemade cookies in the mail today.  I hope he brings them to the BBQ.  That was a pretty big box he got so there must have been a ton of cookies in there!"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Once everything sinks in, Sanjay's mind begins to race.  _"Sandstone...Sandstone...she said get ahold of Sandstone..."_ he thinks, panicked.  "Uh, ARIS?  Where is Sandstone?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

*Sanjay*
"_Sandstone and Empath arrived ten minutes and thirteen seconds ago from their overseas flight.  They are currently located outside the front of the school complex with the rest of the present EPIC members and prospective members, Sanjay,_" ARIS replies.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Sanjay*
> "_Sandstone and Empath arrived ten minutes and thirteen seconds ago from their overseas flight.  They are currently located outside the front of the school complex..._"




Sanjay doesn't wait for the rest of the message, flying out the door and outside.  Seeing Sandstone standing outside the bus, he flies right up to him and lands.  "Sandstone!  Affifi's gone crazy!  He's going to assassinate General Melamu!  And kill my family!  He's got some kinda virus, Anaconda or something, it turns blood to black goo!  We only have 48 hours to save my family, I dunno when he's going to assassinate the general!" Sanjay exclaims frantically, waving his arms for emphasis.


----------



## Mule (Apr 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Thanks for walking me home, she says," looking at you with some uncertainty. "Um... I better... go in..."



"Yeah, I had a great time, we kicked some butt.  Thank you for inviting me.  Say, I'd like to give you something, a thank you gift."  Randall will concentrate hard, creating an egg shaped ball of light in his outstretched palm.  He will attempt to carve it into a semblance of the dragon from the Dragon Flight game they were playing together earlier.  He gives the finished product to Monica.  "It's something I've been working on, back at the institute.  I'm not very good at it though, and I'm not sure how long it will last." 

"I'll make my own way home from here.  We'll have to do this again sometime.  Um, I guess this is good night."  Feeling awkward, and not quite sure what to do, Randall will offer his hand for a handshake.

_OOC:  How detailed can Randall create an object, if he takes his time?  And how long would it last?  I realize that he probably didn't do a very good likeness of a dragon._


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

> Sanjay doesn't wait for the rest of the message, flying out the door and outside. Seeing Sandstone standing outside the bus, he flies right up to him and lands. "Sandstone! Affifi's gone crazy! He's going to assassinate General Melamu! And kill my family! He's got some kinda virus, Anaconda or something, it turns blood to black goo! We only have 48 hours to save my family, I dunno when he's going to assassinate the general!" Sanjay exclaims frantically, waving his arms for emphasis.



All conversations stop.  Everyone looks at you with mouths agape.  Even Thunder looks at a loss for words.

"Calm yourself, my friend," the Kenyan Sandstorm says in a deep tenor voice.  You feel a hand on your shoulder and jump a bit, but turn to see it's Empath, and suddenly feel extremely calm and carefree.

"I shall find out what is troubling young Sanjay, Kyle.  Please, attend to your brother and his family.  We shall join you if this turns out to be nothing, or contact you if we need your aid."

"Come with me, Sanjay," Empath says cheerfully, leading you back into the dorm areas.  She and Sandstorm lead you to his room, where he makes some strong herbal tea.  Setting a cup in front of you, he nods to Empath, though they do not speak.  Your panic begins to set in again, very slightly toned down.

"Drink.  Breathe.  And tell me exactly what has happened," Sandstone says calmly.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I had a great time, we kicked some butt. Thank you for inviting me. Say, I'd like to give you something, a thank you gift." Randall will concentrate hard, creating an egg shaped ball of light in his outstretched palm. He will attempt to carve it into a semblance of the dragon from the Dragon Flight game they were playing together earlier. He gives the finished product to Monica. "It's something I've been working on, back at the institute. I'm not very good at it though, and I'm not sure how long it will last."
> 
> "I'll make my own way home from here. We'll have to do this again sometime. Um, I guess this is good night." Feeling awkward, and not quite sure what to do, Randall will offer his hand for a handshake.
> 
> _OOC: How detailed can Randall create an object, if he takes his time? And how long would it last? I realize that he probably didn't do a very good likeness of a dragon._



_Hmmm... end of episode... wanting to impress girl.... Randall spends three hero points to make it continuous, shapeable and animated!  It lasts until you want it gone or it is destroyed._

Monica squeals and takes the reins, throwing her hands around you and giving you a big, novice kiss.  "I love it, thank you!" she exclaims finally.  Embarassed by her boldness, she dashes into her house with a "G'night!  E-mail me!"

All you really notice is that she tastes like cinnamon.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 2, 2004)

Michelle stands around to stunned for words and once Empath, Sandstone and Sanjay leave she looks to Thunder.

Do you think we should stay, just incase what Sanjay said is true?


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

"Sorry," he says, sipping the tea.  "I've been kinda pent up since last night and I just kinda exploded..."

He thinks a moment, collecting his thoughts, continuing to sip the tea.  "Okay, well, see, I almost never made it here, to New York, I mean.  The ALF wanted me to stay, but my dad called in some favors.  Anyway, they let me come, but Atsu Affifi stopped me before I boarded the plane and told me I was still ALF's property and that I better do what I was told or they'd kill my family.

"So, of course I agreed.  But then I got this message that I'm supposed to get blood samples from all of the Beta team and send it to the ALF.  I guess, they want to find out what Anarchy is trying to find out, but do it first.

"Anyway, I told them to go to hell and threatned them not to hurt my family."   He looks a bit sheepish.  "I didn't tell anyone.  I was afraid for my family's lives, you know.  And I thought I could handle it myself.

"So I got this package today, and it had 3 vials and a datapad.  The datapad was from Affifi.  He told me about this Anaconda virus.  It was in one of the vials, in a clear liquid.  When I mixed it with some blood in another vial it turned black and gooey.  He said if I don't get agree to conform, he'd release this virus into my neighbourhood!

"And then after his message, there was another message, from a doctor at the Congo Medical Research Facility.  She said Affifi was crazy and going to assassinate the general!  I heard gunfire and the message ended abruptly.  We have to do something!" he says to the two adults expectantly.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

> Do you think we should stay, just incase what Sanjay said is true?



"Let Sandstone and Empath sort it out.  I doubt it's as bad as Sanjay thinks it is, whatever it is.  If it is, well, we can always come back.  But I'm willing to bet they show up at my brother's farm before too long," he says confidently.

"Besides, if we have to go to the ALF, we won't be dragging you guys along.  They don't overly like us there as is."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Sorry," he says, sipping the tea. "I've been kinda pent up since last night and I just kinda exploded..."
> 
> He thinks a moment, collecting his thoughts, continuing to sip the tea. "Okay, well, see, I almost never made it here, to New York, I mean. The ALF wanted me to stay, but my dad called in some favors. Anyway, they let me come, but Atsu Affifi stopped me before I boarded the plane and told me I was still ALF's property and that I better do what I was told or they'd kill my family.
> 
> ...



"And we shall, Sanjay," Sandstone says calmly.  "But we will need to buy some time.  Use ARIS to respond to Affifi and tell him you will get him his samples.  Let him set the time table.  We will meet it, but not with what he expects."

"I'll go arrange for a 'sample,'" Empath says, obviously thinking along whatever line of reasoning Sandstone is using.  She leaves the room.

"We will provide him with samples that match the blood types of the others, but from other students.  He will learn nothing.  Trust me, my friend.  The situation is not as bad as you think.  Your family will be fine, and I will get to the bottom of this.  Affifi has not as much power as you, or he, thinks."

He grasps your shoulders firmly.  "And when we are ready to reveal his actions to General Melamu, and reveal them we shall, I promise you will be there to see his downfall."


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 2, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Well....that was odd to say the least.  I am definately starting to lock that door.  C'mon X, your girlfriend is gone now.  We have to hurry."  Vince quickly finishes getting dressed and waits for X12 to be ready so they can get to the bus.  "Dude.  Sanjay got some homemade cookies in the mail today.  I hope he brings them to the BBQ.  That was a pretty big box he got so there must have been a ton of cookies in there!"




"She's not my girlfriend... she's very pretty, but... Can I tell you something -- and you keep it quiet," X12 ask, pulling a shirt over his head and closing to Vince.  "I'd be a lot more open to some of these situations if it wasn't for two things -- the possibility that my healing powers will encounter something dangerous... and since I don't remember anything about me... I don't know how to relate to the girls in that way," X12 says, blushing a little.

"As to the cookies... I'll pass.  In case you didn't know, I only eat and drink to keep up appearances -- I don't actually require food or drink.  As of late, though, I keep smelling things that spark memories... It's kinda funny, really, since I don't remember ever really enjoying food."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Sanjay looks like the weight of the world has been taken from his shoulders.  "Wow, really?  That's great.  Looking forward to it," he says with a genuine smile.  "Thanks.  Both of you.  This means a lot."


----------



## Elementor (Apr 2, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "As to the cookies... I'll pass.  In case you didn't know, I only eat and drink to keep up appearances -- I don't actually require food or drink.  As of late, though, I keep smelling things that spark memories... It's kinda funny, really, since I don't remember ever really enjoying food."




"Yeah, I'll keep it quiet but I cant believe you dont enjoy food!!  Taste is one of our most important senses, easily in the top five,"  Vince quips with a smirk.  "You know eating different foods might trigger some memories too you know.  Maybe some less violent ones too."


----------



## Mule (Apr 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> All you really notice is that she tastes like cinnamon.



"Duh duh duh duh"

_OOC:  Gotta spend those HPs on something_


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

*Sanjay*
"Help is always available, Sanjay," Sandstorm says.  "What on earth made you think you could handle the situation on your own is beyond me.  Don't you realize you need to be in your mid-twenties before you can save the world by yourself," he says with a smile.

Empath returns shortly.  "ARIS has found us matches of blood types for most of the team.  We'll have to use an actual sample from Cosmo and Jackal though; a family marker plus Jackal's canine markers will be evident.  And we may as well use actual samples from Tara and Sanjay as well, since the ALF will have a record of their DNA anyway.  We gather them all from the infirmary in the morning."

"See, simply handled," Sandstone says.

"_Sandstorm, Sanjay, a reply to your recently sent e-mail has been received.  Would you like me to display it now?_" ARIS asks.

"Yes, please," Sandstone says.  The message flashes up on the screen.
_It is wise of you to comply.  Speed is essential.  After the recent attacks, Anarchy cannot be permitted the upper hand.  I expect the samples within a week, two at the most._

_AA_​"That should provide me enough time to do some investigation into this," Sandstone says.  "Now lets get to the barbeque."

*The Barbeque*
As you board the bus, Thunder stops Monica as she's boarding.

"And where do you think you're going?"

"To the barbeque!" she declares with a grin.

"I don't recall inviting you," he says flatly.

"And I was real hurt.  I mean, how can you have a party without me?" she says, batting her eyes at him.

Thunder scowls, but Dara speaks up.  "Hurry up, Monica, I saved you a seat," and Monica just hops up the stairs of the bus, ignoring Thunder's scowl completely.

After a brief stop to pick up the flying trio of Neutron, Empath and Sandstorm, you arrive at Doctor Johnson's estate at about 4PM and are treated to an enjoyable evening.  Between Romario Sanchez good and proper schooling the lot of you at football, the American Football game on, the food and pool, you are able to temporarily put behind you all of the bad things that have happened in the past few days.  Nobody's power but Dara's goes wonky, Monica almost behaves other than a few quick turns in her sundress when the boys are looking and everyone has a great and relaxing time.  Oh, and everyone pretty much finds out about Sanjay's dilemma.  About 10PM you are packed up and hauled back to the school, well aware that training starts tomorrow.

_And nothing bad happens!  Wow!_

*Randall*
You make it back to the institute and your room at about 11PM and crawl into bed.

*Raisa*
You get to experience what probably would have been your best night of fun and partying since you got here... second hand through Dara.  It kind of takes the fun out of dancing and makes you wish you went.

*Kevin*
Boy, those movies sure managed to keep you in a sulky mood.  Good stuff!

_Epilogue to come... because there's always a teaser to the next issue _


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

*Epilogue*
The face on the monitor was hideous, but he hid his disgust at it.

"You have the trucks, I see," General Affifi said, a wide grin on his face.

"A simple task. It hardly seemed worth the effort," The Mole answered, his nose twitching.

"How soon until you are ready to proceed?"

"We'll get the cryogenic storage containers soon. Maybe three weeks before we can move on those."

"Excellent. I should have everything I need by then. Things are right on schedule."

"Breaking into SAP Labs is risky. My price is going to be high for this, General," The Mole grumbles, his greed creeping into his voice.

"Your price shall be paid, mutant," he says, his smile fading. "Just make sure the completed Anaconda Virus is delivered as we planned and all research data is destroyed at the facility." With the push of a button, Affifi shut off the link.

"And my doctors will tailor the virus to be more selective. Then Anaconda will spread across the world, infecting every mutant. Any who wish to live will learn to serve me, and the African Liberation Federation shall take its proper place as the leader of the world. No," he said coldly, running his plan through his mind. His smile returned. "It shall become the World Government. And I shall rule."

*End of Issue 3*
*Link to Issue 4*


----------

